# DPCM Conte 25/10: consapevolezza e strategia



## Skorpio (25 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi è uscito il tanto atteso decreto che tuttoi aspettavamo, dato il prevedibile aumento dei contagi nel paese

Finalmente, vien da dire, un provvedimento serio e fatto con consapevolezza e strategia

La consapevolezza è sotto gli occhi di tutti, e cioè che circa i luoghi e i modi di diffusione di questo virus, nessuno ci capisce un cazzo. 

E la consapevolezza di non capirci un cazzo, e di avere consulenti tecnici che bontà loro, anche loro non ci capiscono in cazzo, è importante 

Perché dire: "chiudiamo tutto e muriamoci in casa" significa dire che non ci si capisce un cazzo e quindi facendo così (grazie al cazzo) sicuramente le cose migliorano.. 

È come dire di uno che soffre: spariamogli vedrai che dopo non soffre più 

Strategia, perché limitando fortemente alcune PRESUNTE situazioni pericolose, si sta esattamente andando nella direzione giusta : ricercare il problema con iniziative sperimentali di blocco mirato

Si fosse chiuso tutto, non si sarebbe capito un cazzo, come a marzo, perché se era evidente che la curva contagi sarebbe scesa, era altrettanto evidente che non si sarebbero individuati luoghi modalità e atteggiamenti a rischio focolaio

Si parla di luoghi di lavoro, di mezzi pubblici, di ristoranti e di piscine, ma laddove la trasmissione letteralmente "esplode" non si sa

Con questo provvedimento, diversamente dalla scorsa primavera, tra 15 20 giorni avremo risposte importanti, sia che i contagi scendano, sia che NON scendano

Voi cosa vi aspettate?

E vi piace l'impostazione del decreto del governo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oggi è uscito il tanto atteso decreto che tuttoi aspettavamo, dato il prevedibile aumento dei contagi nel paese
> 
> Finalmente, vien da dire, un provvedimento serio e fatto con consapevolezza e strategia
> 
> ...


Stanno facendo la stessa cosa di marzo. Uguale.
Se non migliora chiudono tutto. 
Mi aspettavo che a settembre le scuole superiori avessero orari di ingresso diversi, non alle 8 dove i mezzi pubblici sono intasati. 
Mi aspettavo classi in presenza alternata e DAD in contemporanea. 
Mi aspettavo più corse dei mezzi pubblici, non come hanno fatto,togluendo segnaletica di distanziamento e riattivato varchi a pagamento, così si era sicuri di avere il sovraffollamento dei mezzi. 
Mi aspettavo controlli nelle palestre piscine, bar, ristoranti. Non forze dell'ordine in auto a far ronde. 
Ora mi aspetto la stessa disperazione di aprile.


----------



## Lara3 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Stanno facendo la stessa cosa di marzo. Uguale.
> Se non migliora chiudono tutto.
> Mi aspettavo che a settembre le scuole superiori avessero orari di ingresso diversi, non alle 8 dove i mezzi pubblici sono intasati.
> Mi aspettavo classi in presenza alternata e DAD in contemporanea.
> ...


Una domanda : ma quando andate al ristorante vi chiedono il numero di telefono ? E controllano che sia effettivamente il vostro numero ? 
Grazie


----------



## Rosarose (25 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oggi è uscito il tanto atteso decreto che tuttoi aspettavamo, dato il prevedibile aumento dei contagi nel paese
> 
> Finalmente, vien da dire, un provvedimento serio e fatto con consapevolezza e strategia
> 
> ...


Condivido, il tuo punto di vista.
Vedo molto corretto chiudere i ristoranti e i bar dopo le 18.00 e la limitazione del numero al tavolo.
Ma come dici tu vedremo se le misure sono quelle giuste tra due/3 settimane.
Per quanto riguarda le altre misure quelle realmente diverse, sono la chiusura delle piscine e delle palestre. Ecco qui non so, perché la mia piscina era frequentata pochissimo,  i corsi in acqua tenuti tenendo conto delle distanze.
Questo per dire che generalizzare, è davvero difficile. Speriamo abbiano preso la giusta direzione. 
La cosa invece incredibile di cui nei mezzi di informazione non si parla, è che in Cina stanno già vaccinando tutti. Notizia attendibile avuta da amici...


----------



## oriente70 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Video lungo ma interessante . 








						COVID-19: LA NUOVA PATOLOGIA DELL'ASINTOMATICITÀ E LA NON VALIDITÀ DEL TEST
					

I tamponi sono il mezzo utilizzato per capire se un individuo è positivo o meno al covid-19.Tuttavia questo metodo è lontano dall'essere perfetto, al contrario l’Istituto Superiore di Sanità italiano e la Commissione Europea hanno ammesso che i tamponi Covid-19 sono del tutto inaffidabili. Tale...




					www.byoblu.com


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Siamo tornati in gabbia!!!
Certo giusto chiudere i ristoranti alle 18.... andremo a cena alle 15...
Ma ....il povero ristoratore cosa deve fare per guadagnarsi la giornata?
Spacciare?forse...tanto se ti metti a spacciare in strada non ti ferma nessuno...l importante è indossare la mascherina...
Ma cazzo....
Continuano a contare i morti di covid...ma i 600 morti ogni giorno di tumore e i 400 morti ogni giorno di infarto non se li incula nessuno?(i numeri sono corretti forse sono invertite le patologie...questi sono i decessi in Italia ogni giorno....)


----------



## Foglia (25 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oggi è uscito il tanto atteso decreto che tuttoi aspettavamo, dato il prevedibile aumento dei contagi nel paese
> 
> Finalmente, vien da dire, un provvedimento serio e fatto con consapevolezza e strategia
> 
> ...


A tue domande, risposte.
Il peggio.
No.


----------



## Lara3 (25 Ottobre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Siamo tornati in gabbia!!!
> Certo giusto chiudere i ristoranti alle 18.... andremo a cena alle 15...
> Ma ....il povero ristoratore cosa deve fare per guadagnarsi la giornata?
> Spacciare?forse...tanto se ti metti a spacciare in strada non ti ferma nessuno...l importante è indossare la mascherina...
> ...


Ok... ma se tu fossi al posto di Conte cosa faresti ?
Concretamente.
Quello che cercano di fare è di limitare i contagi; nessuno ha delle certezze e delle risposte ad una situazione nuova che è evidente che sfugge al controllo in tutto il mondo.
Le restrizioni prese in Italia sono più o meno quelle prese negli altri paesi.
Io sono convinta che se non mettessero le restrizioni, dopo sarebbero incolpati di genocidio. E sarebbe la stessa opposizione che punterebbe il dito contro il governo che non ha messo in atto le restrizioni.
Un esempio: il plexiglas della Azzolina ( non credo che sia il miglior ministro, anzi, ma tutte le critiche sul plexiglas le ho trovate puerili, inutili e distraevano dal lavoro.
Almeno da noi il plexiglas c’è dappertutto: commesse, negozi, uffici. Quale è il problema del plexiglas? Perché criticarlo tanto ?
Aiuta, non sarà la soluzione perfetta, ma nessuno ha la soluzione perfetta.
Molte mamme le mascherine non le vogliono per i figli, plexiglas no, banchi con le rotelle no, didattica a distanza no. 
Allora vogliono la vita come prima ?
Tutti la vogliamo ma non è possibile.
I banchi con le rotelle invece io non la trovo una buona soluzione: soldi sprecati per cosa ?
Usate i banchi vecchi che magari molti erano in ottimo stato ma metti un posto occupato e 1-2 posti liberi.
Soldi spesi inutilmente perché alla fine la dimensione di un aula è sempre quella.
E come è evidente che tenendo un distanziamento non puoi più mettere lo stesso numero di alunni nella classe, si fa a metà: in presenza e da casa.
Poi basta guardarsi un po’ in giro se manca la fantasia e si copia quello che fanno gli altri negli altri paesi.
Ma in un momento tanto delicato andare a criticare tutto giusto per il gusto di criticare... è come guidare in mezzo alla nebbia in montagna,  su una strada coperta di ghiaccio e chi ti è vicino ti critica ogni respiro.
Comprare i banchi con rotelle è stato inutile; utile forse solo per i bidelli per non spostare due banchi.
Per il resto bisogna avere pazienza.
Ci sono tanti altri punti nevralgici in Italia: il pagamento alle autostrade, chi paga ancora in contanti. Insomma potrebbero mettere una vignetta come negli altri paesi: in Italia le autostrade sono carissime e adesso tutti questi soldini di mano in mano senza neanche il tempo di disinfettarsi le mani.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oggi è uscito il tanto atteso decreto che tuttoi aspettavamo, dato il prevedibile aumento dei contagi nel paese
> 
> Finalmente, vien da dire, un provvedimento serio e fatto con consapevolezza e strategia
> 
> ...


Non mi aspettavo nulla. Non ho più aspettative. Che siamo in mano a deficienti mi è chiaro da un pezzo. Auspico che gli italiani si sveglino e che facciano qualcosa.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Una domanda : ma quando andate al ristorante vi chiedono il numero di telefono ? E controllano che sia effettivamente il vostro numero ?
> Grazie


Provano la febbre e chiedono il numero 
Manca solo che facciano le verifiche, cosa devono fare? Chiamarmi per verificare? 
Non siamo sotto una dittatura...o forse sì. Il dubbio ultimamente mi viene.
Il ristorante dove sono stata stasera mi ha detto chiaramente che valuteranno se aprire da domani. Tristezza infinita


----------



## Lara3 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Provano la febbre e chiedono il numero
> Manca solo che facciano le verifiche, cosa devono fare? Chiamarmi per verificare?
> Non siamo sotto una dittatura...o forse sì. Il dubbio ultimamente mi viene.
> Il ristorante dove sono stata stasera mi ha detto chiaramente che valuteranno se aprire da domani. Tristezza infinita


Allora vale come un’autocertificazione.
Io penso che anche chi è contro le restrizioni adesso, se dovesse succedere qualcosa ad un parente o amico nel caso in cui non hanno messo le restrizioni, sarebbe furioso e arrabbiato ( giustamente) contro il governo perché non ha messo le restrizioni.
Quindi cosa si può fare ?
La soluzione non ce l’ha nessuno.
Per adesso.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Allora vale come un’autocertificazione.
> Io penso che anche chi è contro le restrizioni adesso, se dovesse succedere qualcosa ad un parente o amico nel caso in cui non hanno messo le restrizioni, sarebbe furioso e arrabbiato ( giustamente) contro il governo perché non ha messo le restrizioni.
> Quindi cosa si può fare ?
> La soluzione non ce l’ha nessuno.
> Per adesso.


Le restrizioni c’erano. Mascherine e distanziamento. Potenzi i controlli e non ammazzi una nazione 
Tanto a loro cambia nulla e noi sempre tutti zitti


----------



## Lara3 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Le restrizioni c’erano. Mascherine e distanziamento. Potenzi i controlli e non ammazzi una nazione
> Tanto a loro cambia nulla e noi sempre tutti zitti


In moltissimi paesi c’è il coprifuoco.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Da domani tutti a lavorare in nero.... 
Non sarebbe meglio aprire locali per positivi asintomatici


----------



## Nocciola (25 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> In moltissimi paesi c’è il coprifuoco.


Il coprifuoco poteva restare alle 23 come in Lombardia e non chiudere i locali alle 18 ma alle 23


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oggi è uscito il tanto atteso decreto che tuttoi aspettavamo, dato il prevedibile aumento dei contagi nel paese
> 
> Finalmente, vien da dire, un provvedimento serio e fatto con consapevolezza e strategia
> 
> ...


9 mesi fa trovarono 4-5 positivi su di una nave da crociera in Giappone, il comandante della nave era un italiano.   li tennero tutti in quarantena a bordo; dopo qualche giorno erano infetti quasi tutti.

sta cosa non ha insegnato fava a nessuno, evidentemente


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Una domanda : ma quando andate al ristorante vi chiedono il numero di telefono ? E controllano che sia effettivamente il vostro numero ?
> Grazie


Si


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Condivido, il tuo punto di vista.
> Vedo molto corretto chiudere i ristoranti e i bar dopo le 18.00 e la limitazione del numero al tavolo.
> Ma come dici tu vedremo se le misure sono quelle giuste tra due/3 settimane.
> Per quanto riguarda le altre misure quelle realmente diverse, sono la chiusura delle piscine e delle palestre. Ecco qui non so, perché la mia piscina era frequentata pochissimo,  i corsi in acqua tenuti tenendo conto delle distanze.
> ...


Speriamo siano vaccini validi, uno provocava leucemia già sul breve termine. 
Per testare ci vuole tempo


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Allora vale come un’autocertificazione.
> Io penso che anche chi è contro le restrizioni adesso, se dovesse succedere qualcosa ad un parente o amico nel caso in cui non hanno messo le restrizioni, sarebbe furioso e arrabbiato ( giustamente) contro il governo perché non ha messo le restrizioni.
> Quindi cosa si può fare ?
> La soluzione non ce l’ha nessuno.
> Per adesso.


Ho perso 2 parenti e una persona che conoscevo ad aprile. 
Altri due lutti nello stesso periodo, due persone care 
Nel 2002 ho visto la morte in faccia, mi hanno preso per i capelli perché stavo letteralmente soffocando. 
Mi hanno dimesso dall'ospedale con PO 70, perché lo consideravano un valore sufficiente per allontanare il rischio, con ovviamente un lungo periodo di degenza a casa, che io non rispettai perché volevo tornare a lavorare e vivere, anche se per mesi, molti mesi, faticai a respirare.
No, per me la vita va oltre al rischio, sempre presente, di morire. 
Sono prudente, ma non voglio morire prima di essere costretto a farlo. 
A 20 e qualcosa anni una degerazione corneale mi tolse gradualmente la vista per un po' di anni, finché oltre i 30 fui operato. 
Cazzo. Ora ci vedo decentemente. 
La vita va vissuta. 
Ho visto morire i genitori di mia moglie così, nel giro di poco e improvvisamente, per tumore e emorragia. 
Alla mia età la sorella di mia moglie, per aneurisma, pochi anni fa. 
Ci siamo salutato per andare in vacanza. 
Ci siamo rivisto in obitorio. 
Ogni giorno è un pezzo di vita che se ne va. 
Non sono più giovane. 
Da più di 7 mesi non ho più il mio ufficio. 
Adesso la mia vita sociale è azzerata. 
Posso morire di qualsiasi cosa nell'attesa che finisca questo periodo. Alla mia età infarto e ictus fanno strage. Posso avere già preso il Covid, senza accorgermene, dato che intorno a me lo hanno fatto in tanti. 
Tutto può essere: posso accettare tutto per rispetto delle regole, anche delle merdose mascherine che non hanno impedito a nessuna delle persone che conosco di ammalarsi, ma permettetemi di pensare che adesso siamo costretti a vivere una vita di merda.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Una domanda : ma quando andate al ristorante vi chiedono il numero di telefono ? E controllano che sia effettivamente il vostro numero ?
> Grazie


In Francia mai.
E nessun distanziamento.
Facevamo tavolate da 20 e passa.
Si ballava mentre da voi in Italia le sale venivano chiuse. 
A Saint Tropez si ballava con la mascherina, da noi manco quella. 
E ho mangiato in compagnia di una 40ins di amici da maggio a settembre, allo stesso tavolo, sul fiume, nudo. 
Nessuno di noi comunque ha preso niente.
Il casino è iniziato quando tutti sono andati a scuola e al lavoro. Tra colleghi che neppure avevano fatto le vacanze (incredibile), che mettevano sempre la mascherina, tra vicini di casa sessantenni con vita da sessantenni, e nelle classi delle scuole.
Non c'è un comportamento che ti possa proteggere.
Puoi diminuire il rischio, ma non cancellarlo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Allora vale come un’autocertificazione.
> Io penso che anche chi è contro le restrizioni adesso, se dovesse succedere qualcosa ad un parente o amico nel caso in cui non hanno messo le restrizioni, sarebbe furioso e arrabbiato ( giustamente) contro il governo perché non ha messo le restrizioni.
> Quindi cosa si può fare ?
> La soluzione non ce l’ha nessuno.
> Per adesso.


Sai, nei pronto soccorso prima del Covid c'erano attese di ore, mandavano a casa perché non avevano posti per ricoverare e soprattutto la regione invitava gli ospedali a non spendere per le degenze. 
Detto questo  trovarsi ora col culo per terra non poteva essere diversamente


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sai, nei pronto soccorso prima del Covid c'erano attese di ore, mandavano a casa perché non avevano posti per ricoverare e soprattutto la regione invitava gli ospedali a non spendere per le degenze.
> Detto questo  trovarsi ora col culo per terra non poteva essere diversamente


Consiglio la App Salutile per la situazione ai PS.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Consiglio la App Salutile per la situazione ai PS.


Basta, non scarico più app.


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Basta, non scarico più app.


A me ne hanno proposte vagonate compresa la famosa immuni. Le ho guardate come fossero la peste, altro che scaricarle


----------



## Lara3 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me ne hanno proposte vagonate compresa la famosa immuni. Le ho guardate come fossero la peste, altro che scaricarle


Senza far polemica, chiedo a te ed a chi Immuni non l’ha scaricata... perché ?


----------



## ivanl (26 Ottobre 2020)

perche' non funziona


----------



## Lara3 (26 Ottobre 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> perche' non funziona


Come al solito


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Senza far polemica, chiedo a te ed a chi Immuni non l’ha scaricata... perché ?


Perché mi sembra una cazzata


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me ne hanno proposte vagonate compresa la famosa immuni. Le ho guardate come fossero la peste, altro che scaricarle


ma se non hai neanche wa


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Senza far polemica, chiedo a te ed a chi Immuni non l’ha scaricata... perché ?


perchè sono incomplete e ti allarmano per nulla.
io avevo scaricato la prima, mi mandavno gli sms di compilare il questionario sul mio stato di salute. Ti pare che mi misuro la febbre tutte le mattine? Poi se ho qualcosa , mi isolano e nessuno si prende cura di me.
Questa cosa non va mica bene, dovresti tracciare e rimani in contatto con le persone coinvolte.


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Senza far polemica, chiedo a te ed a chi Immuni non l’ha scaricata... perché ?


Sommo le ragioni che ti hanno già detto.  Non funziona  (vedi servizio delle iene mi pare), è una cazzata, è uno sbattimento peraltro assai triste. Tra divieti, coprifuoco, precauzioni, Conte che lancia moniti dallo schermo, palestre e piscine che vengono aperte, pagate, e poi chiuse dopo 20 giorni, numeri di posti letto che sono farse (se poi manca il personale).... direi che l'app. che mi responsabilizza sul coronavirus e mi monitora passo passo me la risparmio. Anche per pensare un po' ad altro.


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma se non hai neanche wa


Ora ce l'ho . Ho dovuto finalmente cambiare telefono!


----------



## Marjanna (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Una domanda : ma quando andate al ristorante vi chiedono il numero di telefono ? E controllano che sia effettivamente il vostro numero ?
> Grazie


Mia esperienza. Ristorante/pizzeria (quotato 4 stelle da Google). Vado per prendere pizze da asporto all'apertura serale (precedentemente ordinate per telefono). Il locale ha ancora il portone chiuso all'arrivo. Ma dalle finestre si vede l'interno. Un cameriere -che si trova dietro il bancone bar- non porta la mascherina, la sta indossando il quel momento. Un altro la porta, è quello che aprirà il portone. Fuori aspetta un signore che sta parlando al cellulare con altre persone che dovranno raggiungerlo. Non indossa la mascherina. Presente inoltre una famiglia, padre, madre e due figli. Tutti senza mascherina. Si apre il portone. Entriamo, segue la famiglia, che entra senza mascherina e viene accompagnata al tavolo. Il locale era vuoto, rimane che non hanno messo la mascherina per entrare. L'igienizzante era presente all'entrata. Nessuno l'ha usato.
Nessun controllo della febbre. Questo è quanto ho visto. Ah non mi sono messa a spiare dalle finestre per cercar pulci, ho solo guardato dentro perchè il portone era chiuso, ed ero lì davanti.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Stanno facendo la stessa cosa di marzo. Uguale.
> Se non migliora chiudono tutto.
> Mi aspettavo che a settembre le scuole superiori avessero orari di ingresso diversi, non alle 8 dove i mezzi pubblici sono intasati.
> Mi aspettavo classi in presenza alternata e DAD in contemporanea.
> ...


Sicuramente si poteva fare di più, però ad oggi almeno a me sembra un provvedimento tecnicamente ineccepibile 

Si cerca, nel particolare, di fare interventi mirati a prevenire i "presunti" momenti di maggior contagio (quindi aggregazioni di persone) senza limitare il resto delle attività 

Ovviamente certe categorie pagano dazio, ma è appunto su quelle che si può provare a concentrare la azione di supporto 

Chiaro che questa ondata era prevista ampiamente, come è chiaro che si arriverà in pochi giorni sui 40 50 mila contagi giornalieri 

Se però fra 2 3 settimane le cifre scendono, vuol dire che alcune "fonti" di contsguobsono state tagliate.. 

O no?


----------



## Lara3 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mia esperienza. Ristorante/pizzeria (quotato 4 stelle da Google). Vado per prendere pizze da asporto all'apertura serale (precedentemente ordinate per telefono). Il locale ha ancora il portone chiuso all'arrivo. Ma dalle finestre si vede l'interno. Un cameriere -che si trova dietro il bancone bar- non porta la mascherina, la sta indossando il quel momento. Un altro la porta, è quello che aprirà il portone. Fuori aspetta un signore che sta parlando al cellulare con altre persone che dovranno raggiungerlo. Non indossa la mascherina. Presente inoltre una famiglia, padre, madre e due figli. Tutti senza mascherina. Si apre il portone. Entriamo, segue la famiglia, che entra senza mascherina e viene accompagnata al tavolo. Il locale era vuoto, rimane che non hanno messo la mascherina per entrare. L'igienizzante era presente all'entrata. Nessuno l'ha usato.
> Nessun controllo della febbre. Questo è quanto ho visto. Ah non mi sono messa a spiare dalle finestre per cercar pulci, ho solo guardato dentro perchè il portone era chiuso, ed ero lì davanti.


Povero il personale sanitario che si dovrà smazzare tutti questi che non fanno un minimo di attenzione. Altro non dico.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sicuramente si poteva fare di più, però ad oggi almeno a me sembra un provvedimento tecnicamente ineccepibile
> 
> Si cerca, nel particolare, di fare interventi mirati a prevenire i "presunti" momenti di maggior contagio (quindi aggregazioni di persone) senza limitare il resto delle attività
> 
> ...


Si, vero.
Guarda che con un po’ di fantasia e buona volontà si possono prendere gli esempi degli altri ristoranti all’estero: servizio a domicilio, consegna dei pasti a casa. 
L’italiano passa per uno ottimista, solare, fantasioso e poi non mi aspettavo proprio tutte queste lamentele e richieste di soldi da parte degli parrucchieri, ristoratori, baristi durante il lockdown.
Davvero chi ha un ristorante va in malore per 4 mesi di chiusura ? Non ha messo niente da parte ? Le casse dello stato non sono piene, quasi tutti piangono miseria, chiedono soldi, tanto per dare ad uno togli dall’altro. E da chi togliere ancora ? 
Dal pensionato, tanto non ha più neanche la forza di protestare lui. 
Così non va secondo me.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Senza far polemica, chiedo a te ed a chi Immuni non l’ha scaricata... perché ?


Adesso è diventata pure inutile, dato che ASL neppure riesce più a stare dietro ai codici
Immuni era perfetta per quando eravamo in lockdown, con relativamente pochi contatti da registrare, come strumento complementare. 
È arrivata quando tutti eravamo fuori, col risultato di agganciare un numero elevatissimo di altri cellulari con il Bluetooth. 
Tenendo conto che registra i contatti Bluetooth dello Smartphone e che io vedo pure i dipendenti della ditta sotto di me, lasciare il cellulare in una posizione piuttosto che in'un altra può influenzare il risultato. 
Devi portare lo smartphone, aggiornato, sempre con te. Non tutti hanno questa abitudine. Gli anziani, poi...



Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, vero.
> Guarda che con un po’ di fantasia e buona volontà si possono prendere gli esempi degli altri ristoranti all’estero: servizio a domicilio, consegna dei pasti a casa.
> L’italiano passa per uno ottimista, solare, fantasioso e poi non mi aspettavo proprio tutte queste lamentele e richieste di soldi da parte degli parrucchieri, ristoratori, baristi durante il lockdown.
> Davvero chi ha un ristorante va in malore per 4 mesi di chiusura ? Non ha messo niente da parte ? Le casse dello stato non sono piene, quasi tutti piangono miseria, chiedono soldi, tanto per dare ad uno togli dall’altro. E da chi togliere ancora ?
> ...


Un ristorante paga affitto, tasse, stipendi, fornitori, utenze. 
 I 4 mesi di stop sono per gli incassi, non per tutto questo.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Sicuramente si poteva fare di più, però ad oggi almeno a me sembra un provvedimento tecnicamente ineccepibile
> 
> Si cerca, nel particolare, di fare interventi mirati a prevenire i "presunti" momenti di maggior contagio (quindi aggregazioni di persone) senza limitare il resto delle attività
> 
> ...


Boh.
Io avrei chiuso allora anche Mille Miglia, Giro d'Italia e lo sci, visti gli assembramenti che c'erano.
E anche ferrovie e metro, limite agli ingressi per evitare assembramenti. Gli altri tutti in auto, parcheggi gratis, abolita anche la sosta vietata, aree C et similia.
Se lavori in duomo, parcheggi sul sagrato se non trovi posto. O sull'aiuola.
Se è un'emergenza, deve mostrare di essere tale, no?
Ah, no, hanno tolto parcheggi e corsie nel frattempo.
Il problema è che tutti sappiamo che il Covid può essere pericoloso, ma gradatamente ci stiamo accorgendo che per il resto ci prendono anche un po' per il culo.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Un ristorante paga affitto, tasse, stipendi, fornitori, utenze.
> I 4 mesi di stop sono per gli incassi, non per tutto questo.


Un uomo d’affari qui ( ristorante e hotel) dichiarava in un giornale  che potrà sostenere tutti i costi ( inclusi stipendi di tutti dipendenti ) fino alla fine del 2021 in caso di chiusura totale,
Un’attività ben gestita non muore per 4 mesi di riduzione di lavoro; mi sembra che i pasti a domicilio potevano fornirli.
Ma con tutti gli anziani che evitavano di fare la spesa in primavera potevano fare un menu, o vari menu a diversi prezzi e consegnare a casa.
Ma forse era troppo sbattimento ?


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Un uomo d’affari qui ( ristorante e hotel) dichiarava in un giornale  che potrà sostenere tutti i costi ( inclusi stipendi di tutti dipendenti ) fino alla fine del 2021 in caso di chiusura totale,
> Un’attività ben gestita non muore per 4 mesi di riduzione di lavoro; mi sembra che i pasti a domicilio potevano fornirli.
> Ma con tutti gli anziani che evitavano di fare la spesa in primavera potevano fare un menu, o vari menu a diversi prezzi e consegnare a casa.
> Ma forse era troppo sbattimento ?


Ma se sta pure quasi fallendo il mio condominio...  Dai!
Un baristi che conosco è andato alla pari con gli incassi quest'anno. Pagato tasse affitto etc.
Peccato che debba anche mangiare e pagare tutto il resto della sua vita privata.
Spero solo che tolgano veramente la seconda rata IMU.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma se sta pure quasi fallendo il mio condominio...  Dai!
> Un baristi che conosco è andato alla pari con gli incassi quest'anno. Pagato tasse affitto etc.
> Peccato che debba anche mangiare e pagare tutto il resto della sua vita privata.
> Spero solo che tolgano veramente la seconda rata IMU.


Al massimo credo che la posticipano.
Ma non ci spererei tanto.
Speriamo bene.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Boh.
> Io avrei chiuso allora anche Mille Miglia, Giro d'Italia e lo sci, visti gli assembramenti che c'erano.
> E anche ferrovie e metro, limite agli ingressi per evitare assembramenti. Gli altri tutti in auto, parcheggi gratis, abolita anche la sosta vietata, aree C et similia.
> Se lavori in duomo, parcheggi sul sagrato se non trovi posto. O sull'aiuola.
> ...


Gli impianti sciistici li hanno chiusi (purtroppo) 
Se chiudi tutto secondo me non capisci dove esplode il problema 

Certo, i contagi calano (grazie al cazzo) ma non ci hai capito una saga


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2020)

La questione bar, tavole calde e ristoranti... Tanti di loro avevano la gestione del pranzo per i lavoratori, con menù spesso a prezzo fisso, la sera alla carta. 
Togli la sera, ti resta il pranzo per i lavoratori, che però sono a casa in gran parte e quindi li avevi già persi.
Gli altri che vivono di turismo, velo pietoso.
Poi ci sono quelli da cerimonia, che vanno avanti con 200 persone a botta. 
E anche qui...
L'asporto... Ma le cifre che metti in gioco sono diverse. 
Con l'asporto il vino poi te lo compri al super, alcuni piatti, dai, come si può pensare di prepararli per asporto. 
Va bene per kebabbari e ristoranti cinesi. Poi c'è la questione dei lavoratori in trasferta. 
La sera... Spendevano. 
Saranno penalizzati gli hotel senza ristorante, adesso. 
E gli agriturismi? Che asporto fai se sei sperduto nella campagna?


----------



## Skorpio (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Un uomo d’affari qui ( ristorante e hotel) dichiarava in un giornale  che potrà sostenere tutti i costi ( inclusi stipendi di tutti dipendenti ) fino alla fine del 2021 in caso di chiusura totale,
> Un’attività ben gestita non muore per 4 mesi di riduzione di lavoro; mi sembra che i pasti a domicilio potevano fornirli.
> Ma con tutti gli anziani che evitavano di fare la spesa in primavera potevano fare un menu, o vari menu a diversi prezzi e consegnare a casa.
> Ma forse era troppo sbattimento ?


Tu non consideri il fascino di mangiare al ristorante (io non sono innamorato dei ristoranti) 

Vuoi mettere mangiare a casa col servizio ristorante, con la suocera che ti rompe i coglioni e il gatto che piscina sul divano?


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Gli impianti sciistici li hanno chiusi (purtroppo)
> Se chiudi tutto secondo me non capisci dove esplode il problema
> 
> Certo, i contagi calano (grazie al cazzo) ma non ci hai capito una saga


La curva è in salita.
Troppo
 Siamo vicini al lockdown totale per alcune zone.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tu non consideri il fascino di mangiare al ristorante (io non sono innamorato dei ristoranti)
> 
> Vuoi mettere mangiare a casa col servizio ristorante, con la suocera che ti rompe i coglioni e il gatto che piscina sul divano?


E dove cazzo porti poi l'amante?


----------



## Skorpio (26 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La curva è in salita.
> Troppo
> Siamo vicini al lockdown totale per alcune zone.


Dove c'è una questione di assorbimento delle strutture sanitarie, capisco che la priorità è un'altra e va chiuso tutto

Ma se chiudi tutto non capisci nulla

Rinvii il problema a gennaio


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dove c'è una questione di assorbimento delle strutture sanitarie, capisco che la priorità è un'altra e va chiuso tutto
> 
> Ma se chiudi tutto non capisci nulla
> 
> Rinvii il problema a gennaio


Di quale anno?


----------



## Skorpio (26 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Di quale anno?


Hai troppa fretta Danny, ci vuole pazienza, lo sapevamo 

Chi si è illuso di veder finire tutto alla vista di due culi sulla spiaggia questa estate, non ha capito il problema 

Tutto passa, ma ci vuole calma. 

Tra 100 anni questa sarà ricordata come una stronzata, al cospetto di bombe atomiche e guerre mondiali


----------



## Lara3 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tu non consideri il fascino di mangiare al ristorante (io non sono innamorato dei ristoranti)
> 
> Vuoi mettere mangiare a casa col servizio ristorante, con la suocera che ti rompe i coglioni e il gatto che piscina sul divano?


D’accordo con te .
Ma almeno dove non ci sono la suocera ed il gatto può funzionare.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dove c'è una questione di assorbimento delle strutture sanitarie, capisco che la priorità è un'altra e va chiuso tutto
> 
> Ma se chiudi tutto non capisci nulla
> 
> Rinvii il problema a gennaio


Si, intanto si spera che arrivi il vaccino.


----------



## Vera (26 Ottobre 2020)

Sono una delle persone colpite dall'ultimo dpcm e non lo nego, anche se me lo aspettavo, per due ore sono rimasta in silenzio guardando il soffitto, facendo lunghi respiri per non piangere. Ho lavorato duro per mettere in atto le norme anti covid e suddividere il più possibile i corsi per evitare qualsiasi tipo di assembramento. 
Potrei incazzarmi e sbraitare però non lo faccio, perché posso dire quanto sia importante l'attività fisica, quanto sia bello andare a vedere uno spettacolo di danza ma non ho le competenze mediche, scientifiche, tecniche per poter dire come risolvere il problema. Non ne sono capace.
So solo che ho evitato di andare in vacanza come ho sempre fatto, ho evitato di aggregarmi a tavolate di cene o aperitivi, ho preferito andare nei luoghi meno affollati, ho portato sempre la mascherina, non ho baciato ed abbracciato le persone che amo.
Forse non si è abituati a fare dei sacrifici per se stessi e per gli altri. Se per stare bene devo tenere duro ancora un po',  lo faccio. Girano i coglioni anche a me, mica no. Però mi fanno girare più i coglioni quelli che se ne sono fregati fino a ieri ed oggi hanno anche il coraggio di lamentarsi e fare i pipponi da tuttologi. 
Ho perso una persona molto importante, un pezzo del mio cuore. Era giovane, sano, in forze. Lui, come tutti gli altri che sono morti in questi mesi, sono sicura, che farebbero a meno di andare a cena, a giocare a calcetto. A loro andrebbe bene anche stare senza stipendio per un po' pur di vivere ancora.
La chiusura parziale era inevitabile, anzi, sarebbe stata un bene farla anche prima. Vediamo come va, gradualmente, per capire dove e come è il problema.
Invece di fare la guerra fra poveri aiutate le attività in difficoltà, come potete.
E portatele come si deve ste cazzo di mascherine.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai troppa fretta Danny, ci vuole pazienza, lo sapevamo
> 
> Chi si è illuso di veder finire tutto alla vista di due culi sulla spiaggia questa estate, non ha capito il problema
> 
> ...


Ops ... non intendevi gennaio 2021


----------



## Lara3 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono una delle persone colpite dall'ultimo dpcm e non lo nego, anche se me lo aspettavo, per due ore sono rimasta in silenzio guardando il soffitto, facendo lunghi respiri per non piangere. Ho lavorato duro per mettere in atto le norme anti covid e suddividere il più possibile i corsi per evitare qualsiasi tipo di assembramento.
> Potrei incazzarmi e sbraitare però non lo faccio, perché posso dire quanto sia importante l'attività fisica, quanto sia bello andare a vedere uno spettacolo di danza ma non ho le competenze mediche, scientifiche, tecniche per poter dire come risolvere il problema. Non ne sono capace.
> So solo che ho evitato di andare in vacanza come ho sempre fatto, ho evitato di aggregarmi a tavolate di cene o aperitivi, ho preferito andare nei luoghi meno affollati, ho portato sempre la mascherina, non ho baciato ed abbracciato le persone che amo.
> Forse non si è abituati a fare dei sacrifici per se stessi e per gli altri. Se per stare bene devo tenere duro ancora un po',  lo faccio. Girano i coglioni anche a me, mica no. Però mi fanno girare più i coglioni quelli che se ne sono fregati fino a ieri ed oggi hanno anche il coraggio di lamentarsi e fare i pipponi da tuttologi.
> ...


Quoto tutto, ma proprio tutto.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Skorpio (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> D’accordo con te .
> Ma almeno dove non ci sono la suocera ed il gatto può funzionare.


Non saprei se può funzionare, io peraltro amo cucinare per cui non funzionerebbe affatto 

Con un paio di persone che conosco vedo che non funziona 

Credo non sia solo una questione di "tutto fatto, non ho da cucinare" 

Almeno, non per tutti, ecco


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E dove cazzo porti poi l'amante?


Non è necessario il ristorante all’amante


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono una delle persone colpite dall'ultimo dpcm e non lo nego, anche se me lo aspettavo, per due ore sono rimasta in silenzio guardando il soffitto, facendo lunghi respiri per non piangere. Ho lavorato duro per mettere in atto le norme anti covid e suddividere il più possibile i corsi per evitare qualsiasi tipo di assembramento.
> Potrei incazzarmi e sbraitare però non lo faccio, perché posso dire quanto sia importante l'attività fisica, quanto sia bello andare a vedere uno spettacolo di danza ma non ho le competenze mediche, scientifiche, tecniche per poter dire come risolvere il problema. Non ne sono capace.
> So solo che ho evitato di andare in vacanza come ho sempre fatto, ho evitato di aggregarmi a tavolate di cene o aperitivi, ho preferito andare nei luoghi meno affollati, ho portato sempre la mascherina, non ho baciato ed abbracciato le persone che amo.
> Forse non si è abituati a fare dei sacrifici per se stessi e per gli altri. Se per stare bene devo tenere duro ancora un po',  lo faccio. Girano i coglioni anche a me, mica no. Però mi fanno girare più i coglioni quelli che se ne sono fregati fino a ieri ed oggi hanno anche il coraggio di lamentarsi e fare i pipponi da tuttologi.
> ...



Un abbraccio.


----------



## Minerva (26 Ottobre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono una delle persone colpite dall'ultimo dpcm e non lo nego, anche se me lo aspettavo, per due ore sono rimasta in silenzio guardando il soffitto, facendo lunghi respiri per non piangere. Ho lavorato duro per mettere in atto le norme anti covid e suddividere il più possibile i corsi per evitare qualsiasi tipo di assembramento.
> Potrei incazzarmi e sbraitare però non lo faccio, perché posso dire quanto sia importante l'attività fisica, quanto sia bello andare a vedere uno spettacolo di danza ma non ho le competenze mediche, scientifiche, tecniche per poter dire come risolvere il problema. Non ne sono capace.
> So solo che ho evitato di andare in vacanza come ho sempre fatto, ho evitato di aggregarmi a tavolate di cene o aperitivi, ho preferito andare nei luoghi meno affollati, ho portato sempre la mascherina, non ho baciato ed abbracciato le persone che amo.
> Forse non si è abituati a fare dei sacrifici per se stessi e per gli altri. Se per stare bene devo tenere duro ancora un po',  lo faccio. Girano i coglioni anche a me, mica no. Però mi fanno girare più i coglioni quelli che se ne sono fregati fino a ieri ed oggi hanno anche il coraggio di lamentarsi e fare i pipponi da tuttologi.
> ...


condivido tutto sapendo bene di cosa parli. 
mia figlia è agli sgoccioli con la gravidanza e potrà partorire da un momento all'altro e (a parte che non potrò andare nemmeno a trovarla vedere mia nipote ) ha saputo oggi che tutto il travaglio andrà fatto con la mascherina ...non è davvero il massimo ma questi sono i tempi che vedranno nascere questa piccolina


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ora ce l'ho . Ho dovuto finalmente cambiare telefono!


Ma dai!! Per questo sta piovendo a dirotto?



Skorpio ha detto:


> Sicuramente si poteva fare di più, però ad oggi almeno a me sembra un provvedimento tecnicamente ineccepibile
> 
> Si cerca, nel particolare, di fare interventi mirati a prevenire i "presunti" momenti di maggior contagio (quindi aggregazioni di persone) senza limitare il resto delle attività
> 
> ...


Sai che ho seri dubbi sul risultato che ci sarà tra 3 settimane. 
Per me domenica sera fanno un altro decreto, con altre restrizioni per lunedì.



Lara3 ha detto:


> Un uomo d’affari qui ( ristorante e hotel) dichiarava in un giornale  che potrà sostenere tutti i costi ( inclusi stipendi di tutti dipendenti ) fino alla fine del 2021 in caso di chiusura totale,
> Un’attività ben gestita non muore per 4 mesi di riduzione di lavoro; mi sembra che i pasti a domicilio potevano fornirli.
> Ma con tutti gli anziani che evitavano di fare la spesa in primavera potevano fare un menu, o vari menu a diversi prezzi e consegnare a casa.
> Ma forse era troppo sbattimento ?


Stai parlando di un uomo d'affari che investe se ha un grosso ritorno più attività che si compensano tra loro.

Non stai parlando di un artigiano o la pasticceria girato l'angolo.
Dai Lara sii realistica,   molti anziani non arrivano a percepire 1000 euro mensili.
Ti pare che possano ordinare pasti a domicilio da un ristorante


----------



## Foglia (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma dai!! Per questo sta piovendo a dirotto?



E solo perché l'altro telefono mi si è rotto!


----------



## Lara3 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Stai parlando di un uomo d'affari che investe se ha un grosso ritorno più attività che si compensano tra loro.
> 
> Non stai parlando di un artigiano o la pasticceria girato l'angolo.
> Dai Lara sii realistica,   molti anziani non arrivano a percepire 1000 euro mensili.
> Ti pare che possano ordinare pasti a domicilio da un ristorante


Si possono fare menu da 10 euro a pranzo, 
insomma si devono adattare ai tempi di adesso. Non possono più pretendere per  un piatto di pasta 18 euro ed il coperto di carta.
Poi se tanti pensionati non ricevono neanche 1000 euro il problema è alla fonte. 
Comunque ‘ il coperto’ l’ho visto solo in Italia, perché c’è?


----------



## Marjanna (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Comunque ‘ il coperto’ l’ho visto solo in Italia, perché c’è?


Mi pare perchè in tempi passati ti potevi portare il cibo da casa, quindi pagavi solo il coperto. Da lì nasce la voce coperto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> E solo perché l'altro telefono mi si è rotto!


Mannaggia la pupazza, proprio ora, con tutta la sfiga che circola


----------



## Lara3 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi pare perchè in tempi passati ti potevi portare il cibo da casa, quindi pagavi solo il coperto. Da lì nasce la voce coperto.


Ok, ma adesso non si può più portare il cibo da casa, ma il coperto è rimasto


----------



## Martes (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ok, ma adesso non si può più portare il cibo da casa, ma il coperto è rimasto


Ok dai diciamocelo: l'Italia fa cagare su tutti i fronti, fortunata te che stai fuori


----------



## Lara3 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Ok dai diciamocelo: l'Italia fa cagare su tutti i fronti, fortunata te che stai fuori


Il fatto è che da fuori certe cose sono strane, come il coperto. Chi l’ha sempre avuto pensa sia normale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si possono fare menu da 10 euro a pranzo,
> insomma si devono adattare ai tempi di adesso. Non possono più pretendere per  un piatto di pasta 18 euro ed il coperto di carta.
> Poi se tanti pensionati non ricevono neanche 1000 euro il problema è alla fonte.
> Comunque ‘ il coperto’ l’ho visto solo in Italia, perché c’è?


Ma dai!? Il problema è alla fonte, giura!!
Anni fa i grossisti avevano prezzi Bassi, ora non si sa bene tutto fa capo a filiere con prezzi spropositati, per le materie prime della ristorazione.
Il coperto è stato vietato, perché lo mettano, per non caricare troppo il listino , ma alla fine il conto da pagare te lo ritrovi comunque alto.



Lara3 ha detto:


> Il fatto è che da fuori certe cose sono strane, come il coperto. Chi l’ha sempre avuto pensa sia normale.


Quando avevo 15anni sono andata in gita con la scuola in Svizzera. 
Stiatmo parlando di 40 anni fa, un panino col wurstel e cocacola, in un bar, alla Modica cifra di 18.000 lire.
Cosa dici, altro che coperto!!



Martes ha detto:


> Ok dai diciamocelo: l'Italia fa cagare su tutti i fronti, fortunata te che stai fuori


Sai come si dice si sputa nel piatto dove si mangia. 
Per questo fanno pagato il coperto, qualcuno il piatto lo deve pur lavare


----------



## Marjanna (26 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ok, ma adesso non si può più portare il cibo da casa, ma il coperto è rimasto


Adoro questo forum, si parte da un virus e si arriva al coperto! 
Possiamo levarlo si, mettiamo la tassa covid al suo posto.


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2020)

Ma insomma... Che discorsi... Siamo arrivati pure a parlare di  coperto... 
Il problema di questo virus?
Che colpisce alcuni e altri no.
E non parlo della malattia in sé.
Per quella io posso fare poco.
Si sono ammalate persone attorno a me che portavano la mascherina prima che fosse obbligatoria e non hanno fatto le vacanze oltre ad avere vite sociali da sessantenni. Io ho fatto le vacanze, ho mantenuto la mia vita di sempre nei mesi caldi e non ho avuto nulla finora come tutti quelli che ho frequentato.
Perché? 
Perché non esiste alcuna protezione che possa garantire la sicurezza assoluta di prenderlo o di non prenderlo. 
Ci sono ora focolai anche all'interno di ospedali qui a Milano dove non usano ridicoli fazzoletti come facciamo noi, ma DPI e protocolli seri, almeno negli ospedali migliori (per altri un velo pietoso). 
Se volete scansarlo adesso che come previsto ha trovato nuovamente le condizioni per ripartire (i famosi 14 gradi di Wuhan) dovete fare vita da eremita, non vedere nessuno e non fare neppure la spesa per tutto il tempo di questa emergenza.
Sesso, non ne parliamo. Astinenza, soprattutto se non convivete. 
Se avete un amante è inutile predicare di mascherine. 
Anche se avete un partner fisso, beh, inutile che ve lo spieghi,  siete su questo forum e sapete come va. 
Più che una questione statistica, va soprattutto molto a culo. Lo ha beccato anche Grasso, che si rifiutava di prendere gli ascensori. 
Dispiace dirlo, ma lo sto vedendo anche attorno a me, non vi parlo di racconti televisivi o mediatici. 
Anche oggi un altro caso, nella classe di mia figlia. 
E non c'è n'è uno che sia senza mascherina. Né a scuola né fuori. 
Io non so da voi, ma io vedo gente da sola con la mascherina  anche nei parchi fuori città, lontana da tutti. Per cui, basta con questo reiterato invito, ormai il suo uso è pratica usuale da almeno un mese all'aperto, da parecchi mesi al chiuso, dove se non hai la mascherina non ti fanno entrare. Malgrado questo, malgrado gli uffici siano svuotati, malgrado sui mezzi tutti abbiano la mascherina, i numeri sono in crescita.
Perché è una protezione minima. Sono morti medici con la chirurgica, perché in ambienti chiusi respiri ugualmente il virus diffuso tramite aerosol.
Se vi sentite sicuri, no problem. 
La mascherina è stata consigliata per consentire alle persone di continuare a svolgere attività sentendosi protette. 
Ma l'unico sistema per avere un'efficace protezione è stare da soli, lontani da tutti. 




Però qualcosa di concreto su altri fronti possiamo farlo.
Tenendo conto che tante attività sono messe fortemente a rischio dalla chiusura che è stata fatta per proteggere tutti noi, evitare di fare discorsi da taccagni sui social e aprire il portafogli.
Io pretendo che tutti noi ora si debba contribuire per chi non lavora.
Con una tassa di solidarietà, in percentuale sul reddito di chi ha la fortuna di lavorare o avere la pensione. Lo so, questo avrebbe dovuto deciderlo chi governa. Per non creare disparità come effettivamente ci sono. 
Non lo ha fatto: è pertanto uno stronzo per me, perché ha caricato su pochi gli oneri di tutti. 
Con l'aiuto concreto, in alternativa.
Mia moglie si è iscritta ugualmente alla scuola di danza, non si è cagata sotto come altre.
Lo ha fatto, lavorando in totale sicurezza, perché altrimenti quella scuola potrebbe rischiatr di chiudere e una nostra amica si troverebbe in difficoltà.
Io ho fatto lo stesso con canto. 
Tutti noi dobbiamo sostenere le attività del nostro territorio.
Noi abbiamo avuto un calo delle entrate, ma non possiamo dimenticare chi non le ha del tutto.
Sono loro i ristoranti, le scuole, le associazioni, i teatri, i cinema, i luoghi che ci hanno aiutato e fatto divertire.
Non facciamo discorsi da taccagni pensando solo a noi stessi. 
Ok?


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai troppa fretta Danny, ci vuole pazienza, lo sapevamo
> 
> Chi si è illuso di veder finire tutto alla vista di due culi sulla spiaggia questa estate, non ha capito il problema
> 
> ...


La crisi del 29 ha preparato la seconda.
La storia guarda all'indietro, non è mai divinazione.
In realtà tutti sapevano della finestra estiva e della seconda ondata a ottobre. Anche il dottor Paolo Galli di PdO oggi ha confermato la natura stagionale europea del virus. 
Io sinceramente pensavo però ci trovasse più pronti. 
Le attività e le scuole si erano adeguati ai protocolli di sicurezza. 
Se questo virus non muta ce lo portiamo fino a maggio. 
Poi si riaprirà, se le persone non saranno troppo terrorizzate, per poi prepararci a una terza ondata di ottobre 2021.
Io credo invece che il virus finirà molto prima dal punto di vista sociale.
È dura governare una popolazione impoverita. 
O usi la forza oppure riapri tutto e te ne freghi del virus, cominciando a dare notizie positive su una sua minore patogenicita'. Già fatto in passato, eh. 
Su questo non me la sento di avanzare previsioni.


----------



## Vera (27 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il fatto è che da fuori certe cose sono strane, come il coperto. Chi l’ha sempre avuto pensa sia normale.


In altri Paesi, compreso il tuo, le spese del coperto sono comprese nel listino prezzi ed il pane te lo fanno pagare, per esempio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Adoro questo forum, si parte da un virus e si arriva al coperto!
> Possiamo levarlo si, mettiamo la tassa covid al suo posto.


Tu scherzi, alcuni parrucchieri lo hanno messo va dai 3 agli 8 Euro


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> In altri Paesi, compreso il tuo, le spese del coperto sono comprese nel listino prezzi ed il pane te lo fanno pagare, per esempio.


Da me il pane non lo fanno pagare, forse altrove. I prezzi sono correlati agli stipendi.
È inutile paragonare il costo in un ristorante simile in due paesi ; piuttosto si deve considerare il potere d’acquisto. 
Con quanti stipendi ci si compra una Fiat, piuttosto quanti kg di carne ci si compra con lo stipendio di un giorno.


----------



## Martes (27 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque il mio commento non si riferiva in specifico al coperto, ma alla continua lamentela ed ai continui paragoni: quando il disco è sempre lo stesso poi uno si stufa (almeno io sì)


----------



## alberto15 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il fatto è che da fuori certe cose sono strane, come il coperto. Chi l’ha sempre avuto pensa sia normale.


peraltro vai in Germania e una bottiglia da 75 CL di acqua costa 6 euro....


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Comunque il mio commento non si riferiva in specifico al coperto, ma alla continua lamentela ed ai continui paragoni: quando il disco è sempre lo stesso poi uno si stufa (almeno io sì)


Contenta te che ti stufa solamente la mia lamentela e sopporti bene tutto il resto ( coperto compreso).



alberto15 ha detto:


> peraltro vai in Germania e una bottiglia da 75 CL di acqua costa 6 euro....


Anche 8 euro da me.
Quindi ?



danny ha detto:


> Ma insomma... Che discorsi... Siamo arrivati pure a parlare di  coperto...
> Il problema di questo virus?
> Che colpisce alcuni e altri no.
> E non parlo della malattia in sé.
> ...


Io al ristorante ci sono stata i mesi scorsi e ci vado, con le dovute cautele. Per lo stesso motivo tuo: per far sopravvivere queste aziende. E anche per il mio piacere.
Facevo un paragone con qualche esempio che ho avuto qui dove qualche ristoratore che conosco ha deciso di sua iniziativa di rinunciare a delle ordinazioni di gruppi per tutelare suoi dipendenti e clienti.
Ristoratori semplici, azienda di famiglia che avrebbero potuto approfittarsi per fare un po’ di cassa prima dell’inverno.
Ma solo in Italia ci sono i ristoratori ed i parrucchieri incatenati ?
Qui non ne vedo.
È più una questione di mentalità, il Corona c’è dappertutto.
Ditemi che non vi è mai capitato di andare al ristorante, ordinare le n. cose e come entrata da parte del cuoco viene offerto un piccolo antipasto. Qui succede. È un modo di corteggiare il cliente.
Stupirsi del coperto non è essere taccagno, le mance sono sempre esistite e le ho sempre date ( ma non dove ho mangiato male); a me questo coperto sembra più una furbata o una mancia obbligata anticipata.
Ho ristoranti in Italia che non cambierei per niente al mondo con servizio impeccabile...ma ci sono anche quelli che non deliziano il palato dei clienti, ma solamente le tasche del proprietario.


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma insomma... Che discorsi... Siamo arrivati pure a parlare di  coperto...
> Il problema di questo virus?
> Che colpisce alcuni e altri no.
> E non parlo della malattia in sé.
> ...


Bravo.
E non bisognerebbe nemmeno dimenticare che tutto è in un rapporto di causa effetto.

Si fa presto a dire  "chiudiamo".
Oh.... io è da aprile che sto facendo i conti con questa  "chiusura". Anche a tacere l'isolamento forzato a cui è giocoforza maggiormente colpito un single. È anche se capisco (per mia esperienza) che alle volte sia meglio soli che male accompagnati. Resta il fatto che si è lasciati completamente soli a fare fronte a problemi non da poco. Stavo cercando lavoro: chi credete che adesso assuma (o anche solo pensi seriamente a una espansione della propria attività) con un altro lockdown in vista?
È.. .. i morti lì abbiamo comunque.  Non dico di non applicare precauzioni.  Dico che nel mentre dobbiamo anche pensare a vivere. E vivere.
Scusate la "brutalità ", ma la penso così.


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mannaggia la pupazza, proprio ora, con tutta la sfiga che circola


Eh lo so, d'altro canto se quella c'è, c'è anche da dire che non mi risparmia


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io al ristorante ci sono stata i mesi scorsi e ci vado, con le dovute cautele. Per lo stesso motivo tuo: per far sopravvivere queste aziende. E anche per il mio piacere.
> Facevo un paragone con qualche esempio che ho avuto qui dove qualche ristoratore che conosco ha deciso di sua iniziativa di rinunciare a delle ordinazioni di gruppi per tutelare suoi dipendenti e clienti.
> Ristoratori semplici, azienda di famiglia che avrebbero potuto approfittarsi per fare un po’ di cassa prima dell’inverno.
> Ma solo in Italia ci sono i ristoratori ed i parrucchieri incatenati ?
> ...


l'entreè si paga ovunque in tutto il mondo, quello che non vuoi capire e ti ostini a reputare una furbata, è che può essere più o meno specificato.
Ci sono ristoranti che hanno proprio la voce "entreè" e te lo indicano con un costo a parte, altri dove non è menzionato ma i piatti costano di più.
E' una questione di forma.
Sono stata in locale con menu fisso a € 15 vino tutto compreso e mi hanno portato un piattino con delle fette di salame(la famosa coccola), in attesa delle portate, sono stata anche in una pizzeria che nell'attesa mi porta la schiacciatina. Poi sono stata in ristoranti stellati dove non mi hanno portato un cazzo se non quello ordinato.
Ci sono posti dove mangi bene e altri dove mangi male, ma questo ovunque. 
Piuttosto tu, che problemi hai, perchè hai un serio problema e mi pare pure discriminatorio.
I disonesti, ladri e prostitute ne è pieno il mondo , perchè mai l'Italia dovrebbe primeggiare? Te lo chiedo giusto per avere dei parametri di confronto.
E te lo ripeto nel caso non avessi capito la voce coperto la potrebbero benissimo inserire nel costo dei piatti e farti contenta , ma insistono a tenerla separta. Anzi se la inserissero ci guadagnerebbero di più.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'entreè si paga ovunque in tutto il mondo, quello che non vuoi capire e ti ostini a reputare una furbata, è che può essere più o meno specificato.
> Ci sono ristoranti che hanno proprio la voce "entreè" e te lo indicano con un costo a parte, altri dove non è menzionato ma i piatti costano di più.
> E' una questione di forma.
> Sono stata in locale con menu fisso a € 15 vino tutto compreso e mi hanno portato un piattino con delle fette di salame(la famosa coccola), in attesa delle portate, sono stata anche in una pizzeria che nell'attesa mi porta la schiacciatina. Poi sono stata in ristoranti stellati dove non mi hanno portato un cazzo se non quello ordinato.
> ...


Entrée non inteso come focaccia o salame, ma come mousse di carciofi per esempio con gamberetti, un piccolo piatto a parte gli antipasti del menu. Se non ci credi problemi tuoi. Non lo fanno tutti, che sia chiaro, ma lo fanno.
Penso che ho ancora il diritto di dire le cose che mi vanno e quelle che non mi vanno.
Certo che se a uno va tutto bene non si migliora mai.
Pardon si ho toccato l’orgoglio di chi pensa che da lui è tutto perfetto; niente è perfetto da nessuna parte, vedendo le cose che non vanno si può migliorare.


----------



## Vera (27 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Anche 8 euro da me.
> Quindi ?


Come mai il coperto, in Italia, lo consideri una furbata mentre €8 per una bottiglietta d'acqua, da voi, li trovi giusti?


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Come mai il coperto, in Italia, lo consideri una furbata mentre €8 per una bottiglietta d'acqua, da voi, li trovi giusti?


Parliamo di stipendi diversi.
Non trovo giusto 8 euro una bottiglia di acqua ( intendo al ristorante), visto che si tratta di acqua lo trovo eccessivo ma comunque in linea con gli stipendi di qui.
E nei ristoranti in cui è possibile prendere acqua in caraffa ( comunque a pagamento, ma costa meno) io la prendo.
Ovviamente da un certo livello in su l’acqua in caraffa non va.
In Italia se ricordo bene ( potrei sbagliarmi) in un ristorante medio alto era 5 o 6 euro ?


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Parliamo di stipendi diversi.
> Non trovo giusto 8 euro una bottiglia di acqua ( intendo al ristorante), visto che si tratta di acqua lo trovo eccessivo ma comunque in linea con gli stipendi di qui.
> E nei ristoranti in cui è possibile prendere acqua in caraffa ( comunque a pagamento, ma costa meno) io la prendo.
> Ovviamente da un certo livello in su l’acqua in caraffa non va.
> In Italia se ricordo bene ( potrei sbagliarmi) in un ristorante medio alto era 5 o 6 euro ?


Comunque, a parte questo, la situazione è seria.
Mi chiedo se durante le guerre mondiali la gente di è ribellata al coprifuoco ?
Negare il rischio è ormai fuori luogo; leggo l’appello dei vari governi che chiedono alla popolazione di evitare i rischi.
Non è il momento delle polemiche sull’opportunità di passare o non le serate fuori fino alle 18 oppure alle 24.
È un sacrificio, certo, tutti vogliamo la vita di prima.
Ma se si arriva a 50.000 o più  contagi al giorno e dover scegliere in ospedale chi curare e chi no ... allora veramente per qualche mese fare discorsi sull’apertura serale dei locali, io personalmente lo trovo superfluo.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Comunque, a parte questo, la situazione è seria.
> Mi chiedo se durante le guerre mondiali la gente di è ribellata al coprifuoco ?
> Negare il rischio è ormai fuori luogo; leggo l’appello dei vari governi che chiedono alla popolazione di evitare i rischi.
> Non è il momento delle polemiche sull’opportunità di passare o non le serate fuori fino alle 18 oppure alle 24.
> ...


Negare è fuori luogo. Ma devi anche capire che viviamo in un paese delle grandi promesse.
Io ho già portato in passato l'esempio dei terremotati. Se c'è qualcosa a cui non credo più, è il bene... domani. Se è domani potrebbe anche essere mai.
I primi che bussano alla porta possono aspettarsi di ricevere qualcosa, gli altri forse anche no.
Ci sono persone che non finiscono alla fame, ma subiscono comunque una decrescita rispetto al loro tenore di vita. 
Ci sono bar che vivono con il giro delle colazioni e con quello dell'aperitivo. Se gli levi l'aperitivo gli tagli le gambe.

Nel sito di fotografia che frequento ci sono parecchi pensionati. Pure loro usano termini tipo "ci chiudono". Per me è abbastanza chiaro che anche se si hanno 70 anni non ci si sente "finiti", si vuole uscire, fare viaggi, andare in giro. I matrimoni trascinati per una vita intera non è che passata una certa età diventano paradisi. Stanno in piedi in mezzo a movimento, ad amici, a gite. 
Chi è giovane ha visto gli anziani continuare ad andare nei bar appena si è potuto, ha visto come girano con il naso perennemente scoperto, ha visto che vanno a fare la spesa più volte al giorno perchè si annoiano, non vogliono rinunciare a fare la partita a carte, non vogliono rinunciare ad andare nel parco e sedersi nelle panchine senza mascherina, non vogliono rinunciare ad andare dal parrucchiere, han visto che non rinunciano. Non tutti.

Mi sembra che chi ci governa sia cieco di ciò che è maturato nel popolo in questi mesi, e continui con una comunicazione che era fallita subito.
In tutta la classe politica non mi arriva uno straccio di amore per la patria. Sventolano bandierine di carta alla sagra della porchetta.


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Negare è fuori luogo. Ma devi anche capire che viviamo in un paese delle grandi promesse.
> Io ho già portato in passato l'esempio dei terremotati. Se c'è qualcosa a cui non credo più, è il bene... domani. Se è domani potrebbe anche essere mai.
> I primi che bussano alla porta possono aspettarsi di ricevere qualcosa, gli altri forse anche no.
> Ci sono persone che non finiscono alla fame, ma subiscono comunque una decrescita rispetto al loro tenore di vita.
> ...


Vietata pure la sagra della porchetta  

Ragazzi.... ognuno di noi poi sa cosa gli costa meno rinunciare. 
Ma non è solamente questione di rinunciare a una cena o a un cinema....


----------



## alberto15 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Anche 8 euro da me.
> Quindi ?


quindi il coperto lo paghi 3 volte


----------



## Marjanna (27 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vietata pure la sagra della porchetta
> 
> Ragazzi.... ognuno di noi poi sa cosa gli costa meno rinunciare.
> Ma non è solamente questione di rinunciare a una cena o a un cinema....


Se parliamo del virus è proprio errato il termine rinuncia, se si parla di attività ludiche.
Con questo non voglio cancellare il fatto che con le "attività ludiche" qualcuno ci vive.
Io ho scritto che sono andata a prendere la pizza al ristorante, ma non l'ho fatto come atto di misericordia, l'ho fatto perchè avevo piacere di mangiare la pizza. Se io non avessi soldi per pagare la pizza il ristoratore non me la regalebbe di certo, per misericordia.
Se voglio sostenere un'attività, ad esempio una palestra, e posso farlo, pago una retta pur sapendo che l'attività sarà bloccata, o mi rendo parte di qualcosa perchè l'attività non muia, ad esempio dei corsi via skype da seguire da casa, magari strutturati non tanto per far venire le chiappe sode, ma per far sentire la vita del corpo.

Quello che è stato fatto nel precedente lockdown, ad esempio le varie ricette e dolci realizzati in casa, sono cose che sono state fatte per occupare il tempo, non per creare un nuovo tempo. Era uno stallo. 
E rimane uno stallo perchè non mi puoi tenere cose del mondo vecchio se pare inevitabile che si vada verso un mondo nuovo.
Chi vive sulle "attività ludiche" non può rispondere alla vecchia realtà, anche in termini economici, e adeguarsi alla nuova. Se gli parli di sacrificio mi pare ovvio che la gente si senta presa per il culo.

Ma parlare di una nuova realtà vorrebbe dire riconoscerla verso se stessi per primi, con tutto ciò che comporta.


----------



## Vera (27 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Comunque, a parte questo, la situazione è seria.
> Mi chiedo se durante le guerre mondiali la gente di è ribellata al coprifuoco ?
> Negare il rischio è ormai fuori luogo; leggo l’appello dei vari governi che chiedono alla popolazione di evitare i rischi.
> Non è il momento delle polemiche sull’opportunità di passare o non le serate fuori fino alle 18 oppure alle 24.
> ...


La selezione negli ospedali da voi la fate già. Non fate nulla?


----------



## Martes (27 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Contenta te che ti stufa solamente la mia lamentela e sopporti bene tutto il resto ( coperto compreso).


Non è che sopporto tutto, è che queste continue lamentele fini a se stesse sono il più classico esempio del ben noto disfattismo italico e sentirlo ripetere oltretutto da fuori, come un ininterrotto pappappero beh... direi che stufa eh...
Mi scuso comunque per aver deviato il discorso su cazzate...


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> La selezione negli ospedali da voi la fate già. Non fate nulla?


Era una bufala che circolava in rete. Non hai visto la smentita ?
Ci sono ancora posti in terapia intensiva, ogni giorno c’è l’aggiornamento sul numero di posti occupati e numero di posti liberi.
Chi ha fatto quell’articolo poteva leggere un po’ ed informarsi per vedere che non c’è ancora motivo di fare la selezione semplicemente perché ci sono ancora posti.
Giornalismo da 2 soldi.
Comunque la selezione lo faranno tutti se i numeri aumenteranno, è evidente. Fatto dichiarato anche nella smentita e detto pure che da noi è stato fatto un protocollo per il triage. se sarà il caso. Io l’ho letto, non è l’età che conta, ma un insieme di vari fattori fra cui anche l’età.
Se si arriverà al punto di fare la selezione voi cosa pensate di fare ?
Vi hanno informato i criteri con cui si farà la selezione?
Io conosco questi criteri dalla prima ondata e penso che siano etici, se una scelta bisogna fare.
Per esempio il valore sociale non è un criterio di scelta. Un prete non sarà mai scelto davanti ad un operaio solo perché è un prete. Si considerano altri fattori.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Entrée non inteso come focaccia o salame, ma come mousse di carciofi per esempio con gamberetti, un piccolo piatto a parte gli antipasti del menu. Se non ci credi problemi tuoi. Non lo fanno tutti, che sia chiaro, ma lo fanno.
> Penso che ho ancora il diritto di dire le cose che mi vanno e quelle che non mi vanno.
> Certo che se a uno va tutto bene non si migliora mai.
> Pardon si ho toccato l’orgoglio di chi pensa che da lui è tutto perfetto; niente è perfetto da nessuna parte, vedendo le cose che non vanno si può migliorare.


Hai tutto il diritto di dire quello che vuoi, ma che conto paghi con l'entree che hai menzionato? 
Non è questione di orgoglio che tutto sia perfetto per com'è., tutto rispecchia il quadro economico. 
Quindi in un paese dove lo stipendio medio è di 1.550 euro mensili  ovvio che il ristoratore ti porta il salame al posto della mousse. 
Tornando a bomba , i clienti qui, la maggior parte non possono spendere 80 a cranio per il ristorante. Ovvio che 4 mesi di chiusura fanno fallire le piccole attività dove il costo medio pro capite è 45 euro per un pasto. 
C'è ben poco da migliorare, basta pagare è puoi avere tutto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Parliamo di stipendi diversi.
> Non trovo giusto 8 euro una bottiglia di acqua ( intendo al ristorante), visto che si tratta di acqua lo trovo eccessivo ma comunque in linea con gli stipendi di qui.
> E nei ristoranti in cui è possibile prendere acqua in caraffa ( comunque a pagamento, ma costa meno) io la prendo.
> Ovviamente da un certo livello in su l’acqua in caraffa non va.
> In Italia se ricordo bene ( potrei sbagliarmi) in un ristorante medio alto era 5 o 6 euro ?


Si ,Maria Antonietta, poi al cameriere lasci di mancia la brioche


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si ,Maria Antonietta, poi al cameriere lasci di mancia la brioche


Non mi risulta di aver mangiato insieme


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non mi risulta di aver mangiato insieme


Strano , pensavo fosse il tuo secondo nome,hai gli stessi parametri


----------



## Vera (27 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Era una bufala che circolava in rete. Non hai visto la smentita ?
> Ci sono ancora posti in terapia intensiva, ogni giorno c’è l’aggiornamento sul numero di posti occupati e numero di posti liberi.
> Chi ha fatto quell’articolo poteva leggere un po’ ed informarsi per vedere che non c’è ancora motivo di fare la selezione semplicemente perché ci sono ancora posti.
> Giornalismo da 2 soldi.
> ...


Non ho letto articoli e relative smentite. La notizia mi è stata data da chi lavora in un ospedale svizzero. Diceva che i posti letto si stanno esaurendo ed è soprattutto la rianimazione che preoccupa. Evidentemente mi ha detto una cazzata. Meglio così


----------



## perplesso (27 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Comunque, a parte questo, la situazione è seria.
> Mi chiedo se durante le guerre mondiali la gente di è ribellata al coprifuoco ?
> Negare il rischio è ormai fuori luogo; leggo l’appello dei vari governi che chiedono alla popolazione di evitare i rischi.
> Non è il momento delle polemiche sull’opportunità di passare o non le serate fuori fino alle 18 oppure alle 24.
> ...


se ti ribellavi al coprifuoco o ti abbattevano a mitragliate o ti pioveva una bomba in testa.  vedi tu che puoi fare


----------



## zanna1 (27 Ottobre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> se ti ribellavi al coprifuoco o ti abbattevano a mitragliate o ti pioveva una bomba in testa.  vedi tu che puoi fare


La prima che hai detto fratè!


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Ottobre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> se ti ribellavi al coprifuoco o ti abbattevano a mitragliate o ti pioveva una bomba in testa.  vedi tu che puoi fare


E dai, non darle suggerimenti che ci annienta. 
Già le stiamo sul cazzo per il coperto dei ristoranti, in più la maggior parte dei ristoratori italiani non sanno fare il lavoro, ci aggiungiamo che siamo dei rivoluzionari. 
Che gentaglia....


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se parliamo del virus è proprio errato il termine rinuncia, se si parla di attività ludiche.
> Con questo non voglio cancellare il fatto che con le "attività ludiche" qualcuno ci vive.
> Io ho scritto che sono andata a prendere la pizza al ristorante, ma non l'ho fatto come atto di misericordia, l'ho fatto perchè avevo piacere di mangiare la pizza. Se io non avessi soldi per pagare la pizza il ristoratore non me la regalebbe di certo, per misericordia.
> Se voglio sostenere un'attività, ad esempio una palestra, e posso farlo, pago una retta pur sapendo che l'attività sarà bloccata, o mi rendo parte di qualcosa perchè l'attività non muia, ad esempio dei corsi via skype da seguire da casa, magari strutturati non tanto per far venire le chiappe sode, ma per far sentire la vita del corpo.
> ...


Mi ha colpita l'ultima frase. Oltre che - ammetto un po' travolta - la tua distinzione nuovo mondo / vecchio mondo.  È che non lo vedo un nuovo mondo con una socialità condizionata, per non dire azzerata. È lo so benissimo che la pizza la si mangia perché fa piacere.... Non so come dire.... in questo periodo ho praticamente  "limato " buona parte del superfluo.  Se devo pensare a rinunciare ancora a una pizzata con mio figlio (una volta ogni tanto) o a una chiacchierata con gli amici.... beh .... spero di tornare al vecchio mondo.


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2020)

La speranza è l'ultima a morire.  In Cina sembra sparito il virus.... Sarà vero??


----------



## Marjanna (27 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi ha colpita l'ultima frase. Oltre che - ammetto un po' travolta - la tua distinzione nuovo mondo / vecchio mondo.  È che non lo vedo un nuovo mondo con una socialità condizionata, per non dire azzerata. È lo so benissimo che la pizza la si mangia perché fa piacere.... Non so come dire.... in questo periodo ho praticamente  "limato " buona parte del superfluo.  Se devo pensare a rinunciare ancora a una pizzata con mio figlio (una volta ogni tanto) o a una chiacchierata con gli amici.... beh .... spero di tornare al vecchio mondo.


L'ultima frase l'ho scritta pensando a chi governa.
Tu traduci nuovo mondo con socialità azzerata, io non intendo questo. Cosa sarà non te lo so dire ora con certezza, sarà dopo, quando le cose si saranno assestate. Ma non solo cose di ordine pratico, tipo lasciare da qui in poi l'igienizzante dentro i treni (potrebbe essere), ma proprio un cambiamento mentale.
E' come se entro in una stanza e lancio tutte le cose per aria. Quello che sarà dopo si vedrà quando tutto cadrà a terra e si fermerà, quando avrò buttato ciò che si è rotto e riordinato ciò che rimane, in modo diverso anche in funzione degli spazi lasciati vuoti dagli oggetti che ho dovuto buttare. La socialità azzerata a cui tu ti riferisci è il millesimo di secondo in cui qualche oggetto rimane sospeso nel vuoto. Io mi auguro che quando cadrà a terra non si rompa in mille pezzi.
Ma il cambimento è già partito. Può essere ci verrà messa una copertina all'inizio, poi nel tempo si consumerà, ma per quel momento la gente se ne sarà dimenticata, o forse no, se la copertina porta il nome di "sacrificio, misericordia".
I cambiamenti avvengono sempre, solo che in questo periodo mi sembra sia più palese. 
Ci sono delle cose, nella vita di ognuno di noi, che non torneranno mai. Io ho vissuto l'ultimo lembo degli anni 70 del novecento (che già mi fa strano dover specificare del novecento). Ho immagini di un mondo scomparso. Come fossero uscite da un sogno. Eppure era reale, era così.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Ottobre 2020)

@Lara3  però va detto che voialtri queste idee non ce le avete mica   









						Mestre, "cena di gala" servita alle 5 del mattino per sfidare il governo: c'è anche il sindaco Brugnaro - Tgcom24
					

All'




					www.google.com


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L'ultima frase l'ho scritta pensando a chi governa.
> Tu traduci nuovo mondo con socialità azzerata, io non intendo questo. Cosa sarà non te lo so dire ora con certezza, sarà dopo, quando le cose si saranno assestate. Ma non solo cose di ordine pratico, tipo lasciare da qui in poi l'igienizzante dentro i treni (potrebbe essere), ma proprio un cambiamento mentale.
> E' come se entro in una stanza e lancio tutte le cose per aria. Quello che sarà dopo si vedrà quando tutto cadrà a terra e si fermerà, quando avrò buttato ciò che si è rotto e riordinato ciò che rimane, in modo diverso anche in funzione degli spazi lasciati vuoti dagli oggetti che ho dovuto buttare. La socialità azzerata a cui tu ti riferisci è il millesimo di secondo in cui qualche oggetto rimane sospeso nel vuoto. Io mi auguro che quando cadrà a terra non si rompa in mille pezzi.
> Ma il cambimento è già partito. Può essere ci verrà messa una copertina all'inizio, poi nel tempo si consumerà, ma per quel momento la gente se ne sarà dimenticata, o forse no, se la copertina porta il nome di "sacrificio, misericordia".
> ...


Li ho vissuti anch'io, gli ultimi anni 70. Ma qui vedo regresso. Ma bello forte, eh.


----------



## perplesso (27 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @Lara3  però va detto che voialtri queste idee non ce le avete mica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


minchia negra


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @Lara3  però va detto che voialtri queste idee non ce le avete mica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma hanno messo il coperto nel conto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Ottobre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> minchia negra


Perché Negra?


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi ha colpita l'ultima frase. Oltre che - ammetto un po' travolta - la tua distinzione nuovo mondo / vecchio mondo.  È che non lo vedo un nuovo mondo con una socialità condizionata, per non dire azzerata. È lo so benissimo che la pizza la si mangia perché fa piacere.... Non so come dire.... in questo periodo ho praticamente  "limato " buona parte del superfluo.  Se devo pensare a rinunciare ancora a una pizzata con mio figlio (una volta ogni tanto) o a una chiacchierata con gli amici.... beh .... spero di tornare al vecchio mondo.


Hai letto il Time?
È tutto dedicato al nuovo mondo 
Ti mando il link. 
"The Great Reset: How to Build a Better World Post-COVID-19 | TIME" https://time.com/collection/great-reset/

Peccato che a me venga in mente anche Huxley.


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque capisci che è già un nuovo mondo quando cominci a interessarti più di mascherine che di perizoma.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Ottobre 2020)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw24ELCmpiZOIppJWWf8w0eC&cshid=1603834596381
Un grosso problema comune


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2020)

Pausa ristoro


----------



## Carola (29 Ottobre 2020)

Io immuni l Ho scaricata l ha proposta la ministra  Pisani Mi
Pare che è la mamma di una Compagna di mia figlia alle elementari e mi è sempre piaciuta come persona attenta impegnata mi
Sono fidata e pensavo aiutasse a tracciare

a me non ha  mai dato notifiche di nulla non so come non averla !

Sul resto ho mio zio resp. del pronto soccorso di un noto ospedale che mi racconta che ci sono molto accessi ma di gente piu che altro terrorizzata dal 37.5 e Dalle notizie
Loro sono distrutti visite una dietro altra
Cmq il virus circola ma vero anche che  ci sono milioni di altre patologie che resteranno indietro e persone che andranno con le chiappe a terra

dovevano potenziare trasporti e sanità sti gran porci al governo e non lo hanno fatto
mi aspettavo orari diversi x gli studenti almeno al liceo e non lo hanno fatto



io cerco di stare attenta anche perché ho avuto dei problemi con ricovero ad aprile x altro ma trattat da covid per fortuna poi hanno capito o quasi di cosa si tratta

mia figlia ad es è a sciare perche fa parte della categoria di agonisti che possono farlo ma io non sono tranquilla x niente avrei evitato ma sia lei che suo padre sono sereni che essendo in pochi atleti non ci siano rischi e che si debba cmvivere 
Io mmmhh non so
E in camera con una della Lombardia le ho chiesto mille volte ma come la vedi ?

mamma sta  bene !!!

boh
Certo che vita del casso Che pensieri che abbiamo o stiamo facendo tutti !
Per non parlare di amici con bar palestre ..
Tutto
Molto triste


----------



## brenin (29 Ottobre 2020)

Un governo di statisti avrebbe il coraggio di dire la verità al Paese, dato che nulla fomenta la rabbia più dell’incertezza. Ma ho la sensazione che arriverà prima il vaccino degli statisti. 
( M.Gramellini )


----------



## zanna1 (29 Ottobre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Un governo di statisti avrebbe il coraggio di dire la verità al Paese, dato che nulla fomenta la rabbia più dell’incertezza. Ma ho la sensazione che arriverà prima il vaccino degli statisti.
> ( M.Gramellini )


Un governo di statisti????


----------



## brenin (29 Ottobre 2020)

zanna1 ha detto:


> Un governo di statisti????





zanna1 ha detto:


> Un governo di statisti????


 Appunto.....  in senso figurato.....


----------



## Marjanna (29 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi ho visto un gruppo di ragazzi, già imbucati in giro per i campi, sfruttando l'ombra degli alberi protetti dall'essere in qualche modo parte di un'antica villa, mentre i contadini già han rinforzato i catenacci per dissuadere di inoltrarsi a girar lì intorno come accaduto nel precedente lockdown. Erano insieme, tutti con la mascherina abbassata. E vabè non era per fare la scassaminchia, non l'ho fatto.
Però, nella mia somma ignoranza, e lontananza dal mondo dei giovani (non avendo figli) mi son trovata a chiedermi cosa sentano loro, come la vedano insomma. Mi è capitato di vedere anche due giovanissimi (ma anche qui somma ignoranza, mi rendo conto di non essere certa quando do l'età), presumo delle medie, mentre gli altri superiori credo, avvinghiati come non mai in profusioni d'amore.
Così mi è venuto un poco di curiosità da vecchia babbiona, e pensandoci ammetto di esser stata pure un poco critica, quella criticità appunto da vecchia babbiona, che l'avessi fatto quando giovane ero io... ahhhh Satana sarebbe sceso dal cielo, o salito dagli inferni poco cambia.
Io sento di questi ragazzi che hanno infinite informazioni tramite internet (ho pure scoperto che su YouTube esistono tutorial su come realizzare bombe carta), sento che hanno i guru, beauty guru, gamer guru, o cose simili, e poco altro so.
Ora vivono quest'anno un poco selvaggio, di scuola altalenante, di questo coronavirus, loro stupendi e giovani, perfetti anche nell'imperfezione ai miei occhi datati.
Magari a voi vi va di scrivere due righe, tanto per darmi un lume in più. Che giovinezza stanno vivendo questi ragazzi?
Sono curiosa


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Oggi ho visto un gruppo di ragazzi, già imbucati in giro per i campi, sfruttando l'ombra degli alberi protetti dall'essere in qualche modo parte di un'antica villa, mentre i contadini già han rinforzato i catenacci per dissuadere di inoltrarsi a girar lì intorno come accaduto nel precedente lockdown. Erano insieme, tutti con la mascherina abbassata. E vabè non era per fare la scassaminchia, non l'ho fatto.
> Però, nella mia somma ignoranza, e lontananza dal mondo dei giovani (non avendo figli) mi son trovata a chiedermi cosa sentano loro, come la vedano insomma. Mi è capitato di vedere anche due giovanissimi (ma anche qui somma ignoranza, mi rendo conto di non essere certa quando do l'età), presumo delle medie, mentre gli altri superiori credo, avvinghiati come non mai in profusioni d'amore.
> Così mi è venuto un poco di curiosità da vecchia babbiona, e pensandoci ammetto di esser stata pure un poco critica, quella criticità appunto da vecchia babbiona, che l'avessi fatto quando giovane ero io... ahhhh Satana sarebbe sceso dal cielo, o salito dagli inferni poco cambia.
> Io sento di questi ragazzi che hanno infinite informazioni tramite internet (ho pure scoperto che su YouTube esistono tutorial su come realizzare bombe carta), sento che hanno i guru, beauty guru, gamer guru, o cose simili, e poco altro so.
> ...


Disinibita. 
Incosciente come tutti i giovani. 
L'unica differenza con la nostra generazione è la mancanza di timore verso i genitori e le autorità. 
Quello che generalmente fermava noi.


----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Oggi ho visto un gruppo di ragazzi, già imbucati in giro per i campi, sfruttando l'ombra degli alberi protetti dall'essere in qualche modo parte di un'antica villa, mentre i contadini già han rinforzato i catenacci per dissuadere di inoltrarsi a girar lì intorno come accaduto nel precedente lockdown. Erano insieme, tutti con la mascherina abbassata. E vabè non era per fare la scassaminchia, non l'ho fatto.
> Però, nella mia somma ignoranza, e lontananza dal mondo dei giovani (non avendo figli) mi son trovata a chiedermi cosa sentano loro, come la vedano insomma. Mi è capitato di vedere anche due giovanissimi (ma anche qui somma ignoranza, mi rendo conto di non essere certa quando do l'età), presumo delle medie, mentre gli altri superiori credo, avvinghiati come non mai in profusioni d'amore.
> Così mi è venuto un poco di curiosità da vecchia babbiona, e pensandoci ammetto di esser stata pure un poco critica, quella criticità appunto da vecchia babbiona, che l'avessi fatto quando giovane ero io... ahhhh Satana sarebbe sceso dal cielo, o salito dagli inferni poco cambia.
> Io sento di questi ragazzi che hanno infinite informazioni tramite internet (ho pure scoperto che su YouTube esistono tutorial su come realizzare bombe carta), sento che hanno i guru, beauty guru, gamer guru, o cose simili, e poco altro so.
> ...


Mia figlia sta vivendo con un profondo senso di ingiustizia questo periodo che le ha tolto la scuola, che lei amava, e tra poco anche la possibilità di festeggiare il compleanno.
Qualche volta piange.
L'altro giorno le ho fatto leggere un post su un gruppo Facebook del nostro comune dove un uomo condannava pesantemente un gruppo di ragazzi che andavano in giro abbracciati e con la mascherina abbassata per fumare.
Siamo stati concordi entrambi che puntare il dito su 4 o 5 adolescenti usciti dall'oratorio in una città dormitorio con decine di migliaia di abitanti ha qualcosa di paranoico. E' statistico che vi siano opinioni difformi su tutto in qualsiasi popolazione, ed è fisiologico trovare chi si ribelli, chi non creda agli effetti del virus e quant'altro, ma personalmente non ritengo opportuno fare una caccia alle streghe virtuale come sta accadendo nei gruppi locali, sopratutto nei confronti di ragazzi a cui è stata tolta la possibilità di incontrarsi e crescere insieme a scuola, nei locali, negli impianti sportivi, di giovare a calcetto.
Ieri al parco c'erano dei ragazzi che si allenavano agli attrezzi all'aria aperta, in gruppo.
Parlavano, dicevano che erano passati i Carabinieri il giorno prima, vivevano tutto questo come un'ingiustizia, il fatto di non poter fare più nulla, di non trovare spazi, in una città che ha tollerato da anni gli spacciatori lungo le vie, le famiglie di mafiosi che tutti conoscono...
D'altronde, non che le situazioni inc asa siano sempre facili: non pochi degli amici di mia figlia hanno  un genitore in carcere. Ci sono molte situazioni non leggerissime in ambito familiare.
Un'amica di mia figlia ha il padre che quando è ubriaco la picchia.
Un'altra, straniera, ha il padre in carcere e il fratello che pretende che lei non esca con persone di sesso maschile, che le distrugge gli abiti troppo scollati. L'altro giorno ha preteso che mia figlia le confermasse che non c'erano uomini con loro. E' un ragazzo, il fratello, anche lui minorenne, ma ha introiettato la mentalità straniera.
Poi ci sono persone problematiche, con genitori separati e conflittuali.
Ci sono quelle in cura con problemi psichiatrici. Di esempi ne avrei.
Per tutti loro, la compagnia di altri coetanei è fondamentale, è una risorsa importante per sopravvivere e crescere.
Tornando a persone con situazioni in casa più normali, il ragazzo di mia figlia si è visto arrivare  in oratorio alle 18 la polizia, che ha mandato via tutti i presenti per il coprifuoco.
Puoi immaginare cosa si possa provare. Il virus, il contagio, diventa secondario.
Quando vediamo un ragazzo in giro non immaginiamo neppure il mondo che porta con sé.


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Un governo di statisti avrebbe il coraggio di dire la verità al Paese, dato che nulla fomenta la rabbia più dell’incertezza. Ma ho la sensazione che arriverà prima il vaccino degli statisti.
> ( M.Gramellini )


o Gramellini è più stupido del previsto o si rende conto che continuare ad appoggiare questo governo diventa sempre più problematico


----------



## Marjanna (30 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Disinibita.
> Incosciente come tutti i giovani.
> L'unica differenza con la nostra generazione è la mancanza di timore verso i genitori e le autorità.
> Quello che generalmente fermava noi.





danny ha detto:


> Mia figlia sta vivendo con un profondo senso di ingiustizia questo periodo che le ha tolto la scuola, che lei amava, e tra poco anche la possibilità di festeggiare il compleanno.
> Qualche volta piange.
> L'altro giorno le ho fatto leggere un post su un gruppo Facebook del nostro comune dove un uomo condannava pesantemente un gruppo di ragazzi che andavano in giro abbracciati e con la mascherina abbassata per fumare.
> Siamo stati concordi entrambi che puntare il dito su 4 o 5 adolescenti usciti dall'oratorio in una città dormitorio con decine di migliaia di abitanti ha qualcosa di paranoico. E' statistico che vi siano opinioni difformi su tutto in qualsiasi popolazione, ed è fisiologico trovare chi si ribelli, chi non creda agli effetti del virus e quant'altro, ma personalmente non ritengo opportuno fare una caccia alle streghe virtuale come sta accadendo nei gruppi locali, sopratutto nei confronti di *ragazzi a cui è stata tolta la possibilità di incontrarsi e crescere insieme a scuola, nei locali, negli impianti sportivi, di giovare a calcetto*.
> ...


Grazie  
@danny il neretto è proprio quanto mi ero chiesta. Io non vivo in una grande città, ma so che in giro per la campagna, salvo persone che vanno a correre, non si sono mai visti gruppi di ragazzi. E' abbastanza palese quel "non trovare spazi" a cui ti riferisci.
Anche il dover stare sempre in casa in situazioni come quelle che citi non è d'aiuto.
Tra genitori ne parlate? Gli parlate? (Immagino tu a tua figlia si, per il resto casini su precedenti casini da quanto racconti).


----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Grazie
> @danny il neretto è proprio quanto mi ero chiesta. Io non vivo in una grande città, ma so che in giro per la campagna, salvo persone che vanno a correre, non si sono mai visti gruppi di ragazzi. E' abbastanza palese quel "non trovare spazi" a cui ti riferisci.
> Anche il dover stare sempre in casa in situazioni come quelle che citi non è d'aiuto.
> Tra genitori ne parlate? Gli parlate? (Immagino tu a tua figlia si, per il resto casini su precedenti casini da quanto racconti).


Se ne parla, certo.
Però indubbiamente questo non risolve.
Sì, la questione spazio fa la differenza, ma non solo all'aperto.
Le case sono generalmente piccole.
Trascorrere il lockdown avendo come prospettiva per una boccata d'aria un balcone, quando va bene, mentre condividi spazi piccoli perennemente con altre persone non è indolore.
Ci sono appartamenti dove di solito vivono stranieri che prevedono la presenza di più famiglie o persone estranee.
Tra i miei vicini ci sono dei peruviani che credo siano in 6 in 70 metri quadri, senza finestre, avendo solo dei lucernari, trattandosi di mansarda.
Prevedere DAD o Smartworking con questa disponibilità di spazio e luce è utopico.
Il rischio di andare in paranoia per _soffocamento_ è abbastanza concreto.
Noi ce la caviamo un po' meglio, avendo 88 mq per tre e un balcone decente, anche se stretto.
Ma dalle mie parti ci sono case con sole finestre. Persone che vivono in 3 in un monolocale. Altre che si trovano perennemente in ombra.
E' una città dormitorio. Sono abitazioni usate soprattutto per dormire o per restarci il tempo necessario.
La gente poi si reca al lavoro, a scuola, esce con gli amici, va in palestra, al parco etc.
Nessuno ha mai ipotizzato di dover essere obbligato a restare chiuso in casa per tutto il tempo con gli altri.
Psicologicamente diventa pesante, alla lunga.
Solo che qui, a differenza della prima ondata, la capacità di sopportazione credo sia allo stremo.
Sta venendo a mancare la speranza di ottenere risultati con queste modalità e cresce la convinzione che questo sarà il nuovo stile di vita fino a data indefinita.
La reazione, abbastanza ovvia, è per alcuni di fregarsene e ribellarsi, gettando nel panico gli altri.
Poi c'è la questione economica. In una frazione dove in piazza c'erano i caporali, è naturale pensare che ci sia gente che vive lavorando in nero, ovviamente per stipendi miseri. E questo pone dei problemi importanti, perché il nero non si può attuare durante il lockdown.
Restano però affitti, spese e tutto il resto che si deve pagare.
Io vedo molte criticità, a tutti i livelli.
E una difficoltà, sicuramente non solo italiana, ma anche europea, a trovare delle soluzioni di compromesso per non arrivare ad accrescere queste criticità.
Comunque domani vado alla manifestazione delle scuole di danza a Milano.


----------



## brenin (30 Ottobre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> o Gramellini è più stupido del previsto o si rende conto che continuare ad appoggiare questo governo diventa sempre più problematico


Leggendo quanto scritto mi sembra una critica a questi incapaci ( da ultima la ministra dell'interno.... vedi strage di Nizza con profugo arrivato a Lampedusa, trasferito a Bari e poi fuggito in Francia sino al tragico epilogo ). Si deve dimettere questa incapace, altro che difendere il suo operato e quello del governo. A meno che ci stia prendendo - per l'ennesima volta - per i fondelli. Ma presto o tardi i nodi vengon al pettine....


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Oggi ho visto un gruppo di ragazzi, già imbucati in giro per i campi, sfruttando l'ombra degli alberi protetti dall'essere in qualche modo parte di un'antica villa, mentre i contadini già han rinforzato i catenacci per dissuadere di inoltrarsi a girar lì intorno come accaduto nel precedente lockdown. Erano insieme, tutti con la mascherina abbassata. E vabè non era per fare la scassaminchia, non l'ho fatto.
> Però, nella mia somma ignoranza, e lontananza dal mondo dei giovani (non avendo figli) mi son trovata a chiedermi cosa sentano loro, come la vedano insomma. Mi è capitato di vedere anche due giovanissimi (ma anche qui somma ignoranza, mi rendo conto di non essere certa quando do l'età), presumo delle medie, mentre gli altri superiori credo, avvinghiati come non mai in profusioni d'amore.
> Così mi è venuto un poco di curiosità da vecchia babbiona, e pensandoci ammetto di esser stata pure un poco critica, quella criticità appunto da vecchia babbiona, che l'avessi fatto quando giovane ero io... ahhhh Satana sarebbe sceso dal cielo, o salito dagli inferni poco cambia.
> Io sento di questi ragazzi che hanno infinite informazioni tramite internet (ho pure scoperto che su YouTube esistono tutorial su come realizzare bombe carta), sento che hanno i guru, beauty guru, gamer guru, o cose simili, e poco altro so.
> ...


Da quel poco che vedo io, il mio è abbastanza sereno e si adatta al contesto 

La Dad un po' gli ha pesato perché al liceo si trova bene e da un mesetto ha anche una ragazzina

Io gli dico che è un periodo così, e passerà. 

e che tenga comunque bene a mente che lui è fortunato


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Leggendo quanto scritto mi sembra una critica a questi incapaci ( da ultima la ministra dell'interno.... vedi strage di Nizza con profugo arrivato a Lampedusa, trasferito a Bari e poi fuggito in Francia sino al tragico epilogo ). Si deve dimettere questa incapace, altro che difendere il suo operato e quello del governo. A meno che ci stia prendendo - per l'ennesima volta - per i fondelli. Ma presto o tardi i nodi vengon al pettine....


La Lamorgese è stata insediata con il preciso intento di demolire l'operato di Salvini e forse anche di Minniti.  perchè è evidente il giro enorme di soldi che c'è dietro sti clandestini.   quindi il fatto che nel mazzo ci possano essere soggetti come l'atentatore di Nizza è per costoro un rischio accettabile.

quello che però non hanno capito è che ora, sulla base di quando avvenuto a NIzza, blinderanno i confini con l'Italia ancora di più, non solo la Francia.   per cui, con il ripristino del liberi tutti dell'era Letta-Renzi, questi clandestini ce li dovremo tenere tutti.  non che prima fosse meglio, ma almeno ogni tanto qualcuno riusciva a scavallare le alpi e diventava un problema non più nostro.

qui le dimissioni non dovrebbero essere solo della Lamorgese, ma in generale di tutti i ministri.   perchè se ci ritroviamo al punto in cui una seconda serrata generale è solo questione di giorni, lo dobbiamo a chi ha dimostrato di non essere assolutamente in grado prendere decisioni


----------



## zanna1 (30 Ottobre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> La Lamorgese è stata insediata con il preciso intento di demolire l'operato di Salvini e forse anche di Minniti.  perchè è evidente il giro enorme di soldi che c'è dietro sti clandestini.   quindi il fatto che nel mazzo ci possano essere soggetti come l'atentatore di Nizza è per costoro un rischio accettabile.
> 
> quello che però non hanno capito è che ora, sulla base di quando avvenuto a NIzza, blinderanno i confini con l'Italia ancora di più, non solo la Francia.   per cui, con il ripristino del liberi tutti dell'era Letta-Renzi, questi clandestini ce li dovremo tenere tutti.  non che prima fosse meglio, ma almeno ogni tanto qualcuno riusciva a scavallare le alpi e diventava un problema non più nostro.
> 
> *qui le dimissioni non dovrebbero essere solo della Lamorgese, ma in generale di tutti i ministri.   p*erchè se ci ritroviamo al punto in cui una seconda serrata generale è solo questione di giorni, lo dobbiamo a chi ha dimostrato di non essere assolutamente in grado prendere decisioni


Che inguaribile ottimista ...


----------



## Vera (30 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Oggi ho visto un gruppo di ragazzi, già imbucati in giro per i campi, sfruttando l'ombra degli alberi protetti dall'essere in qualche modo parte di un'antica villa, mentre i contadini già han rinforzato i catenacci per dissuadere di inoltrarsi a girar lì intorno come accaduto nel precedente lockdown. Erano insieme, tutti con la mascherina abbassata. E vabè non era per fare la scassaminchia, non l'ho fatto.
> Però, nella mia somma ignoranza, e lontananza dal mondo dei giovani (non avendo figli) mi son trovata a chiedermi cosa sentano loro, come la vedano insomma. Mi è capitato di vedere anche due giovanissimi (ma anche qui somma ignoranza, mi rendo conto di non essere certa quando do l'età), presumo delle medie, mentre gli altri superiori credo, avvinghiati come non mai in profusioni d'amore.
> Così mi è venuto un poco di curiosità da vecchia babbiona, e pensandoci ammetto di esser stata pure un poco critica, quella criticità appunto da vecchia babbiona, che l'avessi fatto quando giovane ero io... ahhhh Satana sarebbe sceso dal cielo, o salito dagli inferni poco cambia.
> Io sento di questi ragazzi che hanno infinite informazioni tramite internet (ho pure scoperto che su YouTube esistono tutorial su come realizzare bombe carta), sento che hanno i guru, beauty guru, gamer guru, o cose simili, e poco altro so.
> ...


Mia figlia la vive serenamente, nonostante tutto. Quello che le pesa è la didattica a distanza. Era partita carichissima ma era consapevole che sarebbe durato poco. Infatti si è offerta volontaria in tutte le materie, non appena hanno iniziato ad interrogare.
È consapevole che è necessario fare sacrifici in questo momento difficile. Frequenta la stessa stretta cerchia di amici ed il moroso. Si rende conto che è fortunata, essendo a conoscenza delle difficoltà di suoi compagni di classe e amici. C'è chi deve condividere la cameretta con altri fratelli, avendo privacy limitata, non solo per la DAD (che ora si chiama DID), chi ha i genitori che hanno orario lavorativo ridotto con conseguente riduzione dello stipendio, chi il lavoro lo ha perso.
I ragazzi, a parte qualche eccezione, li vedo responsabili. Lo avevo già detto mesi fa e lo confermo oggi.


----------



## brenin (30 Ottobre 2020)

*Zangrillo, Crisanti, Galli e Bassetti: lotte (di classe) tra esperti
https://www.corriere.it/cronache/20...11eb-bdd5-3ce4cb03ccdf.shtml?intcmp=exit_page*


----------



## Marjanna (30 Ottobre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Mia figlia la vive serenamente, nonostante tutto. Quello che le pesa è la didattica a distanza. Era partita carichissima ma era consapevole che sarebbe durato poco. Infatti si è offerta volontaria in tutte le materie, non appena hanno iniziato ad interrogare.
> È consapevole che è necessario fare sacrifici in questo momento difficile. Frequenta la stessa stretta cerchia di amici ed il moroso. Si rende conto che è fortunata, essendo a conoscenza delle difficoltà di suoi compagni di classe e amici. C'è chi deve condividere la cameretta con altri fratelli, avendo privacy limitata, non solo per la DAD (che ora si chiama DID), chi ha i genitori che hanno orario lavorativo ridotto con conseguente riduzione dello stipendio, chi il lavoro lo ha perso.
> I ragazzi, a parte qualche eccezione, li vedo responsabili. Lo avevo già detto mesi fa e lo confermo oggi.


Leggendoti mi sembra evidente che si rifletta l'ambiente che percepiscono in casa. Come poi accade in generale.
Con le uscite limitate una situazione già pesante viene amplificata.
Ci sarebbe tanto da valutare, anche se ci troviamo nuovamente all'ABC (_istituzionalmente_ come direbbe Zangrillo), pare almeno.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2020)

I miei figli sono sereni al momento 
Uno ha la ragazza e quindi stanno insieme nel pomeriggio e la sera fini alle 23
Oggi sono stati in giardino da me con gli amici
Il grande si organizza. Oggi hanno una casa libera e quindi si sono riuniti li, si ammazzeranno di PlayStation e tornerà domani mattina. 
Le altre sere stanno insieme fino alle 23 in qualche posto in paese e poi si collegano e parlano tra loro per metà della notte 
Non è il massimo ma si sono organizzati


----------



## Carola (31 Ottobre 2020)

Ci sono realtà pazzesche dov'è davevro in un attimo puoi dare di matto
I miei figli sono stufi nn si stanno vivendo la loro adolescenza e patiscono non fare cose semplici Anche solo non andare a scuola sempre ma debbo dire tengono botta e si org come possono
Lo sci e stato uno svago ma temo chiuderanno e comunque eravamo in ansia
In casa se ne parla certo si cerca di trovare qualcosa di carino da fare e per adesso che possono a ncora vedersi si trovano al parco fanno un giro rigorosamente con mascherine
Mia figlia grande ha chiesto se confermato lockdown di poter andare in montagna da noi con due amiche così x stare insieme
Ci stiamo pensando io e altri genitori ma anche lei
La cas ain montagna e uan seconda casa piu piccola qui grazie a dio ognuno ha l sua stanza due bagni la cas a e grande con un terrazzo che ci ha letteralmente salvato alla prima ondata acquistando  lettini poltrone di fatto un salotto all aperto
in poi
in più  combacia quello di mai sorella e tra di noi qualcosa abbiamo sempre fatto caffè aperitivi una comune ringrazio e x questa cosa !!
I ragazzi Si rendono conto di essere quidni dei privilegiati Anche i Cugini coetanei  vicino  lo diceva proprio stasera a cena mio figlio rispondendo alla questione montagna della grande noi bene o male siamo in compagnia 
Comunque e un bel casino siamo già a nr5 tamponi 4 io x lavoro ci danno la possibilità ogni mese pagato dall azienda perche Viaggiamo  ma ora tutti in Smart
uno mio figlio x contatto mia nipote due x medesima cosa al basket
Si ha paura di veder gente il mio svago principale è portare il cane al parco all aperto ma protetti con gruppo di gente si va a camminare 10/12 km nel verde e quello è davvero una gran cosa !
io poi che sono in cura x altra cosa debbo stare ancora più attenta insomma

In Cina pero pare  debellato

comunque se leggi i quotidiani tra notizie di terroreTerremoti attentati allegria !
stiamo positive! Proviamoci ecco


----------



## Carola (31 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> I miei figli sono sereni al momento
> Uno ha la ragazza e quindi stanno insieme nel pomeriggio e la sera fini alle 23
> Oggi sono stati in giardino da me con gli amici
> Il grande si organizza. Oggi hanno una casa libera e quindi si sono riuniti li, si ammazzeranno di PlayStation e tornerà domani mattina.
> ...


Anche i miei si ammazzano di play i maschi e tutti chattano anche di sera tardi
Non mi sento di rompere poi cmq a scuola Fanno e ste chat sono un collegamento un sostituto x adesso al fatto di non potersi vedere
Qui da noi tutto chiuso dalle 18
Oggi sono usciti a fare una passeggiata co amici e abbaimo messo in cortile un canestro x il basket loro passione .. poi bici ecc 
Però mancano le feste gli inciuci quelle robe lì giuste tra i 15/19 anni


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche i miei si ammazzano di play i maschi e tutti chattano anche di sera tardi
> Non mi sento di rompere poi cmq a scuola Fanno e ste chat sono un collegamento un sostituto x adesso al fatto di non potersi vedere
> Qui da noi tutto chiuso dalle 18
> Oggi sono usciti a fare una passeggiata co amici e abbaimo messo in cortile un canestro x il basket loro passione .. poi bici ecc
> Però mancano le feste gli inciuci quelle robe lì giuste tra i 15/19 anni


Mancano di sicuro. È un adattarsi. I miei che non sono in casa mai normalmente, devo dire che si adattano abbastanza bene. Per fortuna se no chi lo reggerebbe 
Anche io non rompo sulla play anche perché in tempi normali non la accendono per mesi.


----------



## Foglia (31 Ottobre 2020)

Il mio è ancora piccolo, il che significa massimo rischio di contagio, posto che all'asilo non gli fanno tenere la mascherina.  Gliela faccio indossare in rare occasioni  (tipo se capita di dover prendere un autobus, ma sto evitando il più possibile   ). Per il resto c'è il lato positivo (che è quello per cui le sue attività non hanno subito una grandissima compressione, a parte lo sport extrascolastico.... un bell'assurdo, ma vabbè....), e il lato negativo. Sempre faccia della stessa medaglia: al parco sta con coetanei (ma anche più piccoli e più grandi), e giocano tutti normalmente e senza mascherina. E sarebbe pure una buffonata farla indossare al mio, visto che comunque all'asilo continuano sostanzialmente a stare insieme come sempre. Io dico "meno male ", però chissà quante volte sarò già stata contagiata o giù di lì.... Piccoli sacrifici, per lui, sono ad esempio non poter andare al cinema, ma comunque non è che ci si fosse tanto. È ancora piccolo. Durante il lockdown è stato un po' uno scleramento , ma probabilmente più per me. Ho una casa fortunatamente grande, con uno spazio anche esterno. Molto impegnativa, ma in questi frangenti ringrazio la Vita che me l'ha data . Non so come avrei fatto magari in un bilocale senza nemmeno un balcone.... e come ne sarebbe uscito lui. Perché pure io per stare bene ho proprio bisogno di spazi aperti.  Ripeto: ringrazio la Vita. Per il resto andrà come andrà, il periodo mi sta insegnando che ogni giorno è un giorno nuovo da vivere. Non farò ne' gli farò fare cose "vietate": ma non mi autoprecludero' e non precludero' a lui il consentito in nome di una (per me assurda, data la situazione di inevitabile promiscuità) prudenza che significa limitare ancor di più la Vita.

In sintesi: gli è un po' compressione l'extra, la routine è (quasi) salva. Non gli ho mai nascosto il coronavirus, cos'e' è cosa può fare.  È piccolo, ma capisce.


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque oggi in centro era pieno di ragazzi.
Da qualche parte c'era pure mia figlia con gli amici, ma evito di essere nello stesso posto con lei. 
Una bella atmosfera, comunque.
Mascherine a parte, tutto pulsava di vita come al solito. 
Adoro il duomo con la gente e le luci. 
Mi piace avere gente attorno. 
C'era anche tanta polizia, con i mitra spianati.
Questo invece fa una strana impressione.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Tanto adesso ci richiudono......la ns Milano tornerà deserta....


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tanto adesso ci richiudono......la ns Milano tornerà deserta....


Basterebbe non subire 
Ma tanto parliamo parliamo (me compresa) e poi ci mettiamo a 90


----------



## Te0 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oggi è uscito il tanto atteso decreto che tuttoi aspettavamo, dato il prevedibile aumento dei contagi nel paese
> 
> Finalmente, vien da dire, un provvedimento serio e fatto con consapevolezza e strategia
> 
> ...


mi aspetto che l'unica scelta che possano fare in questo momento sia un lockdown totale in modo da contenere un pò l'epidemia, non ci sono altre soluzioni


----------



## danny (1 Novembre 2020)

Se non si riescono a fare interventi strutturali di lockdown in lockdown si andrà avanti per anni.
La moglie del mio capo ha fatto il Covid due volte quest'anno (è medico).
Mi chiedo come potrà agire un eventuale vaccino su queste persone che non producono anticorpi. 
Probabilmente quando arriverà sarà efficace per un tempo limitato su un certo numero di persone, cosa che emergerà però man mano che verrà utilizzato (per cui avremo limitazioni ancora per altro tempo successivamente all'individuazione del vaccino). 
Quindi, altre soluzioni ne abbiamo per questi anni a venire?


----------



## Buffa (1 Novembre 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> quindi il coperto lo paghi 3 volte


In svizzera il salario minimo del lavapiatti e’ 3300
Franchi. Per poterti permettere il lavapiatti devi avere prezzi adeguati ai costi


----------



## alberto15 (1 Novembre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> In svizzera il salario minimo del lavapiatti e’ 3300
> Franchi. Per poterti permettere il lavapiatti devi avere prezzi adeguati ai costi


si ok ma perche' l'acqua costa 8 euro? non e' neanche intelligente in 4 prendi 2 bottiglie invece che 4..... risparmi 16 euro.... se fossero nei piatti, quegli euro, guadagnerebbero di piu' , mica puoi andare al ristorante e prendere solo l'acqua no?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Novembre 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si ok ma perche' l'acqua costa 8 euro? non e' neanche intelligente in 4 prendi 2 bottiglie invece che 4..... risparmi 16 euro.... se fossero nei piatti, quegli euro, guadagnerebbero di piu' , mica puoi andare al ristorante e prendere solo l'acqua no?


Caxxx se devo centillinare l acqua su un pasto non esco manco a cena......non posso andare al ristorante e pensare di non bere perché l acqua costa 8 euro...io ne  bevo a litri .......vino compreso...spendo più di bevande che di cibo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Basterebbe non subire
> Ma tanto parliamo parliamo (me compresa) e poi ci mettiamo a 90


E'vero...... purtroppo è così..... però questo stato di cose non può continuare....ma da domani sarà ancora peggio.....e soluzioni non ne vedo...


----------



## Skorpio (1 Novembre 2020)

Te0 ha detto:


> mi aspetto che l'unica scelta che possano fare in questo momento sia un lockdown totale in modo da contenere un pò l'epidemia, non ci sono altre soluzioni


Però se oggi il governo scegliesse il Lock down sarebbe come dire che sono stati persi 7 giorni, perché potevano decidere 7 giorni fa

Gli effetti del decreto si vedranno solo fra una decina di giorni, se non si è disposti ad accettare una fase di attesa, è anche inutile decretare misure transitorie, per me

Aggiungo che secondo me i contagi a marzo erano uguali a ora, e forse anche di più, con la differenza che non c'erano tamponi, e la gente non veniva controllata

Questa però è una mia opinione personale, giusto per dire che i numeri di oggi possono trarre in inganno


----------



## Nocciola (1 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però se oggi il governo scegliesse il Lock down sarebbe come dire che sono stati persi 7 giorni, perché potevano decidere 7 giorni fa
> 
> Gli effetti del decreto si vedranno solo fra una decina di giorni, se non si è disposti ad accettare una fase di attesa, è anche inutile decretare misure transitorie, per me
> 
> ...


I contagi a marzo erano moltissimi di più 
Basta confrontare il numero di tamponi che venivano fatti .


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però se oggi il governo scegliesse il Lock down sarebbe come dire che sono stati persi 7 giorni, perché potevano decidere 7 giorni fa
> 
> Gli effetti del decreto si vedranno solo fra una decina di giorni, se non si è disposti ad accettare una fase di attesa, è anche inutile decretare misure transitorie, per me
> 
> ...


non sono stati persi 7 giorni, ma 7 mesi


----------



## Skorpio (1 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sono stati persi 7 giorni, ma 7 mesi


Son d'accordo con te, ma ormai è fatta

La retrospettiva è una prospettiva dalla quale chissà perché gli errori si vedono molto bene,  Ma è come fare 13 alla schedina di domenica sera, non conta. 

Ora serve guardare al domani imminente 

Non al domani tra 30 anni e nemmeno al domani tra 30 settimane, ma al domani domattina


----------



## Buffa (2 Novembre 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si ok ma perche' l'acqua costa 8 euro? non e' neanche intelligente in 4 prendi 2 bottiglie invece che 4..... risparmi 16 euro.... se fossero nei piatti, quegli euro, guadagnerebbero di piu' , mica puoi andare al ristorante e prendere solo l'acqua no?


Sto dicendo che è tutto in proporzione. L’acqua costa 4 volte di piu’ perche le persone guadagnano 4 volte di piu’ .


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Son d'accordo con te, ma ormai è fatta
> 
> La retrospettiva è una prospettiva dalla quale chissà perché gli errori si vedono molto bene,  Ma è come fare 13 alla schedina di domenica sera, non conta.
> 
> ...


domattina si sa già che decideranno dopodomani.   perchè al governo decidere qualcosa fa una paura fottuta.


----------



## alberto15 (2 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> domattina si sa già che decideranno dopodomani.   perchè al governo decidere qualcosa fa una paura fottuta.


decidi tu che sai tutto no? che problema c'e'?


----------



## Lara3 (2 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Basterebbe non subire
> Ma tanto parliamo parliamo (me compresa) e poi ci mettiamo a 90


“ subire “ ?
Tu chiami il rispetto delle restrizioni “ subire” ?
Penso sia abbastanza ovvio che si va verso la saturazione del sistema sanitario. In tutti i paesi.
Tutti i governi e capi di stato ripetono la stessa cosa.
Purtroppo, ripeto purtroppo fra un po’ faranno il triage.
Per esempio su un numero di 10.000 letti disponibili ci sarà un fabbisogno di 30.000 o 50.000 . Il numero di letti disponibili non si può aumentare oltre un certo limite.
E soprattutto il numero del personale sanitario è in diminuzione: si ammalano anche loro, quindi per almeno qualche settimana non sono atti al lavoro. Purtroppo qualcuno di loro perde anche la vita curando i malati di Covid.
Sono loro quelli che possono dire di aver SUBITO, perché soprattutto all’inizio della pandemia sono stati mandati a lavorare senza protezioni adeguate, si sono comprati su Amazon a prezzi esorbitanti i dispositivi che dovevano avere in dotazione dal lavoro.
LORO HANNO SUBITO, non chi ha lavorato da casa e si è lamentato perché non poteva più fare la vita di prima. Sai quanto ha ricevuto la famiglia di un medico deceduto per Covid contagiato sul lavoro, padri di famiglia che hanno lasciato orfani figli minori ?
Una miseria.
Perché pensi che continuavano a fare appelli per farci stare a casa ? Perché semplicemente non ce la facevano più, in cambio del loro sacrificio chiedevano al nostro senso civico di fare la nostra parte.
Non vi prendete gioco del personale sanitario, non sono una risorsa infinita e non ci contate sul loro spirito di sacrificio incondizionato.
In cambio dobbiamo dare loro un aiuto, essere maturi e responsabili.
A chi importerà dell’orario di apertura dei ristoranti, delle sale da ballo o palestre quando a dicembre i letti disponibili saranno 10.000 ed il fabbisogno 50.000 ?
Io veramente non ho parole quando sento certi ragionamenti. In questo momento c’è chi considera certe restrizioni ( DOVUTE E NECESSARIE) un modo di subire.


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> decidi tu che sai tutto no? che problema c'e'?


volentieri, lasciatemi i pieni poteri che s'è preso Giuseppi.


----------



## alberto15 (2 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> volentieri, lasciatemi i pieni poteri che s'è preso Giuseppi.


si certo. da come scrivi sei un fratello d'italia


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si certo. da come scrivi sei un fratello d'italia


Sono un Paleo, ma dubito che tu sappia cosa sia


----------



## zanna1 (2 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sono un Paleo, ma dubito che tu sappia cosa sia


 ... sorry


----------



## patroclo (2 Novembre 2020)

Paleozoico?


----------



## zanna1 (2 Novembre 2020)

Paleolitico?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> “ subire “ ?
> Tu chiami il rispetto delle restrizioni “ subire” ?
> Penso sia abbastanza ovvio che si va verso la saturazione del sistema sanitario. In tutti i paesi.
> Tutti i governi e capi di stato ripetano la stessa cosa.
> ...


Letto e penso che non valga la pena sprecare del tempo a risponderti. Soprattutto quando rispondi senza capire. E nel dubbio meglio chiedere prima che partire in una filippica che non ha senso. 
Ciao


----------



## Lara3 (2 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Letto e penso che non valga la pena sprecare del tempo a risponderti. Soprattutto quando rispondi senza capire. E nel dubbio meglio chiedere prima che partire in una filippica che non ha senso.
> Ciao


Non c’è bisogno di rispondere, mi sono collegata al tuo messaggio perché emblematico, ma non avevo la pretesa che tu capisca o risponda con argomentazioni che stiano in piedi. E quando una risposta non si ha ad un discorso talmente semplice e logico  si parte con la scusa dello spreco del tempo nel rispondere.
“Subire ... “per te essere responsabile e rispettoso delle regole addottate da altri che sicuramente sanno più di te e sono talmente logiche, quindi per te significa “ subire “
non ho parole ...
Tutti i governi perdono tempo per fare delle restrizioni da far “subire @ ai “ poveri sapientoni” che sanno tutto loro.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non c’è bisogno di rispondere, mi sono collegata al tuo messaggio perché emblematico, ma non avevo la pretesa che tu capisca o risponda con argomentazioni che stiano in piedi. E quando una risposta non si ha ad un discorso talmente semplice e logico  si parte con la scusa dello spreco del tempo nel rispondere.
> “Subire ... “
> non ho parole ...


Bravissima. Meno male che li fai tu i discorsi sensati. Ahahaha


----------



## Lara3 (2 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Bravissima. Meno male che li fai tu i discorsi sensati. Ahahaha


Per fortuna che c’è qualcuno che le restrizioni le mette e le multe anche, perché se dovessimo sperare nel senso civico di qualcuno...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per fortuna che c’è qualcuno che le restrizioni le mette e le multe anche, perché se dovessimo sperare nel senso civico di qualcuno...


Anche sperare nell’intelligenza di chi aziona il cervello prima di scrivere è uno sperare inutile in effetti


----------



## Lara3 (2 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche sperare nell’intelligenza di chi aziona il cervello prima di scrivere è uno sperare inutile in effetti


In due parole : ti reputi più intelligente dei governi di tutti gli stati ??
Minchia !


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> In due parole : ti reputi più intelligente dei governi di tutti gli stati ??
> Minchia !


No più di te
Perché leggo i post e prima di rispondere a cazzo se penso di aver capito male o un dubbio chiedo


----------



## Lara3 (2 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No più di te
> Perché leggo i post e prima di rispondere a cazzo se penso di aver capito male o un dubbio chiedo


Presuntuosa pensare di essere intelligente quando si afferma che non si dovrebbero rispettare le restrizioni in tempo di pandemia.
E pure menefreghista verso gli altri.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Presuntuosa pensare di essere intelligente quando si afferma che non si dovrebbero rispettare le restrizioni in tempo di pandemia.
> E pure menefreghista verso gli altri.


CVD


----------



## Skorpio (2 Novembre 2020)

Ragazzi/e non litigate dai
Bisogna esser uniti, lo ha detto anche Conte


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ragazzi/e non litigate dai
> Bisogna esser uniti, lo ha detto anche Conte


Anche lui è unito a noi. Infatti sta facendo i nostri stessi sacrifici 
Per chi non sa leggere: i sacrifici di italiani che rischiano di perdere il lavoro e chiudere attività. Non i sacrifici per la mancata movida.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oggi è uscito il tanto atteso decreto che tuttoi aspettavamo, dato il prevedibile aumento dei contagi nel paese
> 
> Finalmente, vien da dire, un provvedimento serio e fatto con consapevolezza e strategia
> 
> ...


Non è questione di piacere o no; tutta l’Europa segue la stessa strategia. Quindi non è questo governo che si diverte a «  rinchiudere »la popolazione. Ma è una necessità.
Il Coronavirus non è arrivato con il bugiardino nella scatola dove ci sono le istruzioni per debellarlo ; si tenta in qualche modo di  ridurre i contagi. Si fanno delle scelte.
Dare priorità alla salute o all’economia ?
Si cerca di trovare un compromesso.
Ed intanto gli ultimi 5 medici deceduti per Covid hanno un’età fra 48 e 54 anni ...


----------



## Lara3 (2 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche lui è unito a noi. Infatti sta facendo i nostri stessi sacrifici
> Per chi non sa leggere: i sacrifici di italiani che rischiano di perdere il lavoro e chiudere attività. Non i sacrifici per la mancata movida.


Nessun ristoratore sano di mente e responsabile penserebbe all’orario di apertura del suo ristorante nelle condizioni in cui nella città in cui vive il sistema sanitario è crollato .
E chiunque sappia leggere una curva su un grafico capirebbe in che direzione andiamo. 
Tranquilla, so leggere benissimo io.
E già in altri messaggi hai espresso la tua opinione in merito: che per esempio se non fosse per le multe, non avresti rispettato le restrizioni che non condividevi. 
Come fai a pensare così dopo tutte le vittime che ci sono state ?


----------



## Te0 (2 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però se oggi il governo scegliesse il Lock down sarebbe come dire che sono stati persi 7 giorni, perché potevano decidere 7 giorni fa
> 
> Gli effetti del decreto si vedranno solo fra una decina di giorni, se non si è disposti ad accettare una fase di attesa, è anche inutile decretare misure transitorie, per me
> 
> ...


certo, ma la situazione è al quanto seria, l'unica cosa che non mi va giù è che non possiamo portare al collasso gli ospedali italiani, c'è gente che viene respinta e sta male....non può entrare negli ospedali in quanto non hanno più letti a disposizione....so che è una mazzata ma a mio parere vanno prese misure drastiche con un sostegno dello stato per le famiglie a casa...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Nessun ristoratore sano di mente e responsabile penserebbe all’orario di apertura del suo ristorante nelle condizioni in cui nella città in cui vive il sistema sanitario è crollato .
> E chiunque sappia leggere una curva su un grafico capirebbe in che direzione andiamo.
> Tranquilla, so leggere benissimo io.
> E già in altri messaggi hai espresso la tua opinione in merito: che per esempio se non fosse per le multe, non avresti rispettato le restrizioni che non condividevi.
> Come fai a pensare così dopo tutte le vittime che ci sono state ?


Stipendio sicuro vero? Come il mio del resto
A me piace guardare oltre. A pancia piena si fa in fretta a parlare.
Tu condividi sempre tutto o a volte riesci a pensare che qualche decisione sia  sbagliata ma da brava cittadina la rispetti lo stesso anche se pensi che sia una cazzata?
Io ho sempre rispettato le regole anche quando con una gabola avrei potuto evitare. Da qui a non avere nemmeno la possibilità di pensare che non fossero corrette però ce ne passano. 
Se avessi un locale e avessi speso soldi per iguenizzarlo e organizzarmi, avessi rispettato le misure per poi vedermi obbligato a chiudere avrei manifestato sicuramente e si secondo me dovrebbero unirsi e aprire tutto insieme 
I paragoni con gli altri stati non regge. Li sono stati aiutati dalla Stato cosa che da noi non  accade
Io conosco gente che ancora aspetta la casa integrazione.
Quindi ripeto bello parlare di regole e morti e intanto avere il culo al caldo


----------



## ivanl (3 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Stipendio sicuro vero? Come il mio del resto
> A me piace guardare oltre. A pancia piena si fa in fretta a parlare.
> Tu condividi sempre tutto o a volte riesci a pensare che qualche decisione sia  sbagliata ma da brava cittadina la rispetti lo stesso anche se pensi che sia una cazzata?
> Io ho sempre rispettato le regole anche quando con una gabola avrei potuto evitare. Da qui a non avere nemmeno la possibilità di pensare che non fossero corrette però ce ne passano.
> ...


premesso che quel che dici e' corretto, mi sfugge quale sarebbe la tua soluzione però


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Nessun ristoratore sano di mente e responsabile penserebbe all’orario di apertura del suo ristorante nelle condizioni in cui nella città in cui vive il sistema sanitario è crollato .
> E chiunque sappia leggere una curva su un grafico capirebbe in che direzione andiamo.
> Tranquilla, so leggere benissimo io.
> E già in altri messaggi hai espresso la tua opinione in merito: che per esempio se non fosse per le multe, non avresti rispettato le restrizioni che non condividevi.
> Come fai a pensare così dopo tutte le vittime che ci sono state ?


Ma ci si rende conto che l'aumento dei contagi non partiva da bar e ristoranti, ma da altri punti di forte aggregazione, che non si è minimamente controllato? 
No perché in alcuni momenti io dubito seriamente della capacità di logica delle persone.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> premesso che quel che dici e' corretto, mi sfugge quale sarebbe la tua soluzione però


Mascherine distanziamento e tutela delle categorie più deboli. 
Far mantenere queste regole intanto.
Dopodiché là percentuale di tamponi negativi è altissima e anche di asintomatici 
Punisci chi non rispetta le regole o non sta in isolamento 
Per non intasare gli ospedali ricoverare i casi che davvero necessitano di interventi. 
Se crei il panico i pronto soccorsi si riempiono di persone con 37.2 di febbre e intasi il lavoro degli operatori 
Sono stata ricoverata per covid a marzo. Quindi non nego la sua presenza o altro. Credo che si sia gestita malissimo una situazione contenibile fino a un certo punto 
Dopodiché chiudiamo tutto come in altri stati ma come in altri stati aiutiamo chi non può più produrre reddito. 
Mi piacerebbe vedere anche sacrifici da parte dei politici, cosa che continuo a non vedere


----------



## oriente70 (3 Novembre 2020)

Molti ancora se ne fottono di rispettare le più semplici regole .... 
Ma volete rompere il caxxo a chi non sa rinunciare a divertirsi ..  
Poi quando uno chiude tutto  passa per stronzo .... 
Tanto chi schiatta è improduttivo ... 
E tuttora nessuno vuole prendersi la responsabilità  vedi le regioni ..... Facile criticare ....


----------



## Foglia (3 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mascherine distanziamento e tutela delle categorie più deboli.
> Far mantenere queste regole intanto.
> Dopodiché là percentuale di tamponi negativi è altissima e anche di asintomatici
> Punisci chi non rispetta le regole o non sta in isolamento
> ...


È io ti quoto. Ma non solo. Bisognerebbe collocare il tutto in un rapporto rischi / benefici. Che qui ridendo e scherzando siamo in ballo da un anno, non da un mese.
Stanno facendo fallire l'Italia, soltanto che è più facile prendere misure drastiche sulla pelle degli altri e  "minacciare un lockdown completo (che arriverà tra poco) se non si rispettano le regole, piuttosto che pigliarsi la responsabilità di tenere aperto.  I morti li abbiamo avuti lo stesso. Avremo tanto bisogno di psichiatri, psicologi, e pure di un tetto sopra la testa, di questo passo.


----------



## Carola (3 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mascherine distanziamento e tutela delle categorie più deboli.
> Far mantenere queste regole intanto.
> Dopodiché là percentuale di tamponi negativi è altissima e anche di asintomatici
> Punisci chi non rispetta le regole o non sta in isolamento
> ...



Condivido tutto 
Mio zio in pronto soccorso continua a ricevere gente Impanicata da 37.4 che intasa e si continua a morire anche di altro 

Punire i trasgressori ma farlo davvero 

Potenziare trasporti


----------



## alberto15 (3 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sono un Paleo, ma dubito che tu sappia cosa sia


e questo dovrebbe essere un vanto? far parte di una corrente politica sconosciuta? geniale! utile per cambiare le cose!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Condivido tutto
> Mio zio in pronto soccorso continua a ricevere gente Impanicata da 37.4 che intasa e si continua a morire anche di altro
> 
> Punire i trasgressori ma farlo davvero
> ...


GraZie a entrambe semplicemente per avermi LETTO e capito cosa intendessi


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> e questo dovrebbe essere un vanto? far parte di una corrente politica sconosciuta? geniale! utile per cambiare le cose!


in assenza di una capacità di pensiero autonomo, come quella che caratterizza l'attuale esecutivo, anche una corrente di pensiero che vanta milioni di persone negli USA r semisconosciuta solo qui dove probabilmente solo Checco Zalone ha capito tutto degli italiani, è tanta roba.

ma non è qui la sede per discuterne.   attendiamo che Giuseppi s'esprima.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Condivido tutto
> Mio zio in pronto soccorso continua a ricevere gente Impanicata da 37.4 che intasa e si continua a morire anche di altro
> 
> Punire i trasgressori ma farlo davvero
> ...


Ma con solo 37,4 non si va al pronto soccorso , ci si dovrebbe rivolgere al medico di base .


----------



## oriente70 (3 Novembre 2020)

Far rispettare le regole?? 
Meglio farsi i caxxi propri con queste leggi . 
Tanto 








						I negazionisti del Covid e gli insulti agli agenti per aver fermato una donna senza mascherina
					

Offese e minacce sui social all'indirizzo dei poliziotti della locale di Firenze. Il sindaco Nardella su facebook: "Atto vile e grave"




					www.today.it


----------



## Foglia (3 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> GraZie a entrambe semplicemente per avermi LETTO e capito cosa intendessi


Ma figurati, grazie a te, perché a me pare ovvio quello che diciamo, ma in giro c'è pure chi pensa che io sia una via di mezzo trauna menefreghista e una killer 
Quando se iniziassimo a dire di stare a casa agli over 65 e a chi ha riconosciuti problemi di salute saremmo già a metà dell'opera.
Io ringrazio il coronavirus e i varilockdown che non solo mi hanno fatto perdere il lavoro, ma ora non me ne fanno nemmeno trovare un altro.  E in quanto libera professionista non ho aiuti (se non quelli che tra un mese dovrò pagare RADDOPPIATI allo stesso ente che me li ha erogati). La bellezza di 2200 euro da aprile a oggi. Ora un altro po' di chiusura: che vuoi che sia?


----------



## Foglia (3 Novembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma con solo 37,4 non si va al pronto soccorso , ci si dovrebbe rivolgere al medico di base .


Sai che vorrei proprio vedere se ti lasciassero a casa senza cassa integrazione e senza smartworking. Poi ne riparliamo, sono sicura che ne riparleremmo in modi diversi


----------



## Carola (3 Novembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma con solo 37,4 non si va al pronto soccorso , ci si dovrebbe rivolgere al medico di base .


Pero ci vanno dicendo che saturano male e a volte è panico 
Non nego il covid sia chiaro mi hanno ricoverata a marzo in reparto covid per poi scoprire che avessi altro ma ho visto sentito ecc e comunque la pandemia c'è !!!
C'è anche tanto allarmismo con titoloni sensazionali e la gente si spaventa !!
Anche con febbre a 38 vanno ma potrebbero stare a casa ma di nuovo la paura !! 
Ora magari  cambierà qualcosa comunque la stanno gestendo male e non è x lamentarsi 
Io ho stipendio certo al Max nn  prendo bonus ma sapete quanta gente non sa come arrivare a fine mese qualora chiudessero ? 
Mai sorella e' una piva  la mia amica ha un bar eccecc 
Tengono tutti famiglia  mutui affitti ecc ecc

Non hanno investito in sanità ne trasporti due punti cruciali a mio modesto parere


----------



## Foglia (3 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Pero ci vanno dicendo che saturano male e a volte è panico
> Non nego il covid sia chiaro mi hanno ricoverata a marzo in reparto covid per poi scoprire che avessi altro ma ho visto sentito ecc e comunque la pandemia c'è !!!
> C'è anche tanto allarmismo con titoloni sensazionali e la gente si spaventa !!
> Anche con febbre a 38 vanno ma potrebbero stare a casa ma di nuovo la paura !!
> ...


Io per ora mi devo far bastare quanto passato dall'ex. Ma le spese sono molte, ho qualche riserva, ma non dura all'infinito.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sai che vorrei proprio vedere se ti lasciassero a casa senza cassa integrazione e senza smartworking. Poi ne riparliamo, sono sicura che ne riparleremmo in modi diversi


Si resta a bocca asciutta anche se si va pronto soccorso ... 
Chiedilo a un commerciante . 
Poi a me è successo di avere a casa mia  moglie con febbre . Mica si va al pronto soccorso con la febbre . E due


----------



## Foglia (3 Novembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si resta a bocca asciutta anche se si va pronto soccorso ...
> Chiedilo a un commerciante .
> Poi a me è successo di avere a casa mia  moglie con febbre . Mica si va al pronto soccorso con la febbre . E due


Non ho capito.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Pero ci vanno dicendo che saturano male e a volte è panico
> Non nego il covid sia chiaro mi hanno ricoverata a marzo in reparto covid per poi scoprire che avessi altro ma ho visto sentito ecc e comunque la pandemia c'è !!!
> C'è anche tanto allarmismo con titoloni sensazionali e la gente si spaventa !!
> Anche con febbre a 38 vanno ma potrebbero stare a casa ma di nuovo la paura !!
> ...


Almeno qui da me   prima di andare in ospedale per sospetto covid bisogna contattare il proprio medico , semplicemente per non intasare il pronto soccorso ....


----------



## alberto15 (3 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> in assenza di una capacità di pensiero autonomo, come quella che caratterizza l'attuale esecutivo, anche una corrente di pensiero che vanta milioni di persone negli USA r semisconosciuta solo qui dove probabilmente solo Checco Zalone ha capito tutto degli italiani, è tanta roba.
> 
> ma non è qui la sede per discuterne.   attendiamo che Giuseppi s'esprima.


gia' il fatto che scrivi "Giuseppi" ti qualifica come antidemocratico. La presunta mancanza di "pensiero autonomo" e' vera quanto Topo Gigio quindi abbassa le ali e scendi dal piedistallo che non sei Churchill


----------



## ivanl (3 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sai che vorrei proprio vedere se ti lasciassero a casa senza cassa integrazione e senza smartworking. Poi ne riparliamo, sono sicura che ne riparleremmo in modi diversi


senza polemica e facendo tutti gli scongiuri, ne riparleresti in maniera diversa anche se avessi necessità di essere messa in T.I e ti dicessero "mi spiace, ma non abbiamo posto, ci sono già ricoverati quelli che andavano in palestra o che facevano gli aperitivi vicini vicini".


----------



## oriente70 (3 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


Chi è statale o ha integrazioni per ora non ha grossi pensieri. 
Un commerciante /p.Iva non può fare smart working ....  e prima di darsi la zappa sui piedi ci pensa bene...se si peggiora si va al pronto soccorso .


----------



## Foglia (3 Novembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si resta a bocca asciutta anche se si va pronto soccorso ...
> Chiedilo a un commerciante .
> Poi a me è successo di avere a casa mia  moglie con febbre . Mica si va al pronto soccorso con la febbre . E due


Un conto è non intasare i p.s. (si potrebbe anche fare una campagna di informazione adeguata, anziché divulgare h. 24 allarmismi.... e soprattutto aggiungere, medici cd. di base, che anche quella carenza è un problema).

Ma c'entra poco con la scelta politica che  - mascherando tutto con slogan che vanno dal "prima di tutto la vita", al "io resto a casa ", di fatto faranno danni al di là di ogni previsione  (secondo me è spero di sbagliare). Il tutto per non avere morti? Perché se davvero non ne avessimo capirei. Li abbiamo lo stesso, perché il virus circola, e prima o poi colpisce tutti.


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> gia' il fatto che scrivi "Giuseppi" ti qualifica come antidemocratico. La presunta mancanza di "pensiero autonomo" e' vera quanto Topo Gigio quindi abbassa le ali e scendi dal piedistallo che non sei Churchill


certo che sono antidemocratico, sono un Paleo.

ti ricordo che sei in casa mia qui, quindi abbassa le ali non me lo dici.   sempre se ti interessa seguitare a scrivere qui.

fine delle comunicazioni


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> senza polemica e facendo tutti gli scongiuri, ne riparleresti in maniera diversa anche se avessi necessità di essere messa in T.I e ti dicessero "mi spiace, ma non abbiamo posto, ci sono già ricoverati quelli che andavano in palestra o che facevano gli aperitivi vicini vicini".


sugli aperitivi pol'esse, ma al momento non si hanno notizie di focolai scoppiati in qualche palestra


----------



## oriente70 (3 Novembre 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> senza polemica e facendo tutti gli scongiuri, ne riparleresti in maniera diversa anche se avessi necessità di essere messa in T.I e ti dicessero "mi spiace, ma non abbiamo posto, ci sono già ricoverati quelli che andavano in palestra o che facevano gli aperitivi vicini vicini".


Ma la sanità non funziona direbbero subito .  
Però chiudere non è la soluzione  che fai muori di fame??


----------



## Foglia (3 Novembre 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> senza polemica e facendo tutti gli scongiuri, ne riparleresti in maniera diversa anche se avessi necessità di essere messa in T.I e ti dicessero "mi spiace, ma non abbiamo posto, ci sono già ricoverati quelli che andavano in palestra o che facevano gli aperitivi vicini vicini".


Non è un problema di palestre e aperitivi.  È un problema di lavoro e di poter andare avanti.  Pensa te se mi dicessero la stessa cosa dopo che il lavoro l'ho perso e non posso avere una vita normale. Non è improbabile, conto sulla mia salute, più che altro sulla capacità del fisico di reagire. Sperando.  Ma non era questo il mio discorso. 
Allo scorso lockdown ho rispettato tutte le regole, benché proprio con la scusa del lavoro  (non sono formalmente licenziata) potessi uscire anche in fase 1 (cosa fatta ma per esigenze davvero connesse al lavoro).
Stavolta non so.


----------



## alberto15 (3 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che sono antidemocratico, sono un Paleo.
> 
> ti ricordo che sei in casa mia qui, quindi abbassa le ali non me lo dici.   sempre se ti interessa seguitare a scrivere qui.
> 
> fine delle comunicazioni


che paura. Se ti da cosi' fastidio che ti venga detta la verita' cancella tutti i messaggi e poi elimina il mio profilo.


----------



## ivanl (3 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> sugli aperitivi pol'esse, ma al momento non si hanno notizie di focolai scoppiati in qualche palestra


questo e' vero, ma stante la poca attenzione dell'italiota medio alle raccomandazioni ed il relativo senso civico, le alternative sono due: o chiudi tutto o fai come in Cina che lasci aperto ma ti registrano anche mentre sei al cesso.


----------



## Foglia (3 Novembre 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> questo e' vero, ma stante la poca attenzione dell'italiota medio alle raccomandazioni ed il relativo senso civico, le alternative sono due: o chiudi tutto o fai come in Cina che lasci aperto ma ti registrano anche mentre sei al cesso.


Il problema non è l'Italia medio. Il problema secondo me è che dovrebbero esserci poche regole, e quelle si rispettano. E soprattutto FATTI. Quanti soldi saranno stati spesi per le autocertificazione e per consentire alle menti brillanti che le hanno scritte di cambiarle ogni 2×3? Ne abbiamo una collezione, e ora si amplierà.  Quando basterebbe, per ogni evenienza e ogni dpcm un modulo che indichi le generalità è un "sono fuori per...", che si adatta a tutto.
Quanti soldi avremo speso per farne una diversa a settimana? E poi vengono a dire che mancano i soldi per potenziare i mezzi pubblici????? Vabbè, scusate lo sfogo, sono parecchio incazzata.


----------



## ivanl (3 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il problema non è l'Italia medio. Il problema secondo me è che dovrebbero esserci poche regole, e quelle si rispettano. E soprattutto FATTI. Quanti soldi saranno stati spesi per le autocertificazione e per consentire alle menti brillanti che le hanno scritte di cambiarle ogni 2×3? Ne abbiamo una collezione, e ora si amplierà.  Quando basterebbe, per ogni evenienza e ogni dpcm un modulo che indichi le generalità è un "sono fuori per...", che si adatta a tutto.
> Quanti soldi avremo speso per farne una diversa a settimana? E poi vengono a dire che mancano i soldi per potenziare i mezzi pubblici????? Vabbè, scusate lo sfogo, sono parecchio incazzata.


i soldi c'erano, ci sono e sono stati inutilizzati per più del 50%. Che poi ce ne volessero molti di piu, concordo. Ma ribadisco, se in catena hai il governo, la regione, la provincia, il comune, l'azienda privata che gestisce il trasporto, come speravi si potesse fare qualcosa rapidamente? La soluzione che vedo percorribile sarebbe per me una sola: China-style ma, purtroppo, non è molto deomocratica


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Almeno qui da me   prima di andare in ospedale per sospetto covid bisogna contattare il proprio medico , semplicemente per non intasare il pronto soccorso ....


Questa sarebbe la procedura 
Invece ti assicuro che è pieno di gente che corre in pronto soccorso
La colpa non è loro ma del panico che è stato seminato


----------



## oriente70 (3 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un conto è non intasare i p.s. (si potrebbe anche fare una campagna di informazione adeguata, anziché divulgare h. 24 allarmismi.... e soprattutto aggiungere, medici cd. di base, che anche quella carenza è un problema).
> 
> Ma c'entra poco con la scelta politica che  - mascherando tutto con slogan che vanno dal "prima di tutto la vita", al "io resto a casa ", di fatto faranno danni al di là di ogni previsione  (secondo me è spero di sbagliare). Il tutto per non avere morti? Perché se davvero non ne avessimo capirei. Li abbiamo lo stesso, perché il virus circola, e prima o poi colpisce tutti.


Se colpisce me probabilmente avrà un effetto  se colpisce mia suocera spero un'altro , battuta pesante ma le statistiche dicono questo . Muore soprattutto chi ha già  gravi problemi , e chi non ha una persona cara con qualche patologia grave? .
Poi suo medici lasciamo perdere


----------



## ivanl (3 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Questa sarebbe la procedura
> Invece ti assicuro che è pieno di gente che corre in pronto soccorso
> La colpa non è loro ma del panico che è stato seminato


io di panico non ne vedo; vedo solo tanta gente si fa ( e si e' fatta questa estate ) i cazzi suoi...e poi si lagna


----------



## Foglia (3 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Questa sarebbe la procedura
> Invece ti assicuro che è pieno di gente che corre in pronto soccorso
> La colpa non è loro ma del panico che è stato seminato


Anche.


----------



## Vera (3 Novembre 2020)

È mesi che si fa informazione sulla procedura per chi presenta i sintomi riconducibili al Covid. Così come sono mesi che si raccomanda di rivolgersi al proprio medico curante, in primis, per evitare di intasare i P.S. Hanno fatto anche i disegnini. Di cos'altro c'è bisogno?


----------



## Vera (3 Novembre 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> io di panico non ne vedo; vedo solo tanta gente si fa ( e si e' fatta questa estate ) i cazzi suoi...e poi si lagna


Oh, bravissimo!


----------



## oriente70 (3 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Questa sarebbe la procedura
> Invece ti assicuro che è pieno di gente che corre in pronto soccorso
> La colpa non è loro ma del panico che è stato seminato


Certi giornalai dovrebbero smettere di andare in tv



ivanl ha detto:


> io di panico non ne vedo; vedo solo tanta gente si fa ( e si e' fatta questa estate ) i cazzi suoi...e poi si lagna


Può essere vero che questa estate si è fatta i i caxxi suoi .  Ma ha un incubazione di 14 gg....


----------



## Carola (3 Novembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> È mesi che si fa informazione sulla procedura per chi presenta i sintomi riconducibili al Covid. Così come sono mesi che si raccomanda di rivolgersi al proprio medico curante, in primis, per evitare di intasare i P.S. Hanno fatto anche i disegnini. Di cos'altro c'è bisogno?


Il medico curante alemno dove vivo io a volte è così oberato che per carità fa la segnalazione prescrive medicine ma spesso la asl non richiama x il tampone .. a quelli viene il panico e vanno in h !


Senza contare che i medici della mutua sono oberati 
Io sono circondata da partenti medici tra cui due zie medico della mutua tra notifiche covid e varie stanno dando i numeri a sentire loro


----------



## Carola (3 Novembre 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> io di panico non ne vedo; vedo solo tanta gente si fa ( e si e' fatta questa estate ) i cazzi suoi...e poi si lagna


Tu lavori in ospedale quindi che hai il polso della situazione ?
Che reparto ?


----------



## Vera (3 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Il medico curante alemno dove vivo io a volte è così oberato che per carità fa la segnalazione prescrive medicine ma spesso la asl non richiama x il tampone .. a quelli viene il panico e vanno in h !
> 
> 
> Senza contare che i medici della mutua sono oberati
> Io sono circondata da partenti medici tra cui due zie medico della mutua tra notifiche covid e varie stanno dando i numeri a sentire loro


Saranno oberati di lavoro, non lo metto in dubbio ma di sicuro non diranno mai di andare al Pronto Soccorso se non ci sono sintomi gravi.


----------



## Carola (3 Novembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Saranno oberati di lavoro, non lo metto in dubbio ma di sicuro non diranno mai di andare al Pronto Soccorso se non ci sono sintomi gravi.



Ma chi ha detto infatti che dicono cosi ?
Dove lo avresti letto ?

La gente ci va perché ha le gambine sante e si muove autonomamente 

Se non ci credete andate a fare i volontari in croce rossa cosa capite da soli 

Il punto è che si sa che non cinsi deve andare ma la gente ci va x ignoranza x paura e anche xche sensato andarci qualche volta di fatto intasano  tutto 
Poi ci sono tanti extracomunitari anche che vanno perché magari non hanno capito un cavolo ecc ecc
Poi c'è poca organizzazione e salta la baracca 
Fine


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Saranno oberati di lavoro, non lo metto in dubbio ma di sicuro non diranno mai di andare al Pronto Soccorso se non ci sono sintomi gravi.


No non lo dicono loro
Ma la gente se non riesce a parlare con un medico si reca in pronto soccorso spaventata da tutto quello che si sente in continuazione in tv e che si legge sui giornali


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> che paura. Se ti da cosi' fastidio che ti venga detta la verita' cancella tutti i messaggi e poi elimina il mio profilo.


guarda che lo so da solo di essere antidemocratico, mica mi servi tu.

io non cancello nulla, non ho tempo da perdere.     quindi non ne perderò di ulteriore con te.


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> questo e' vero, ma stante la poca attenzione dell'italiota medio alle raccomandazioni ed il relativo senso civico, le alternative sono due: o chiudi tutto o fai come in Cina che lasci aperto ma ti registrano anche mentre sei al cesso.


l'italiano medio è stato umanamente attento, certo che se hai un governo che pensa di risolvere il problema del contagio coi banchi a rotelle senza fare fava per il trasporto pubblico, fai poco strada.

che poi siano 10 giorni che si stanno rimpallando la responsabilità di chiudere tutto tra governo e regioni, è vero.   ma Costituzione alla mano, la responsabilità se la deve prendere il governo centrale, non fosse altro perchè le regioni non hanno poteri sulle forze dell'ordine


----------



## Carola (3 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No non lo dicono loro
> Ma la gente se non riesce a parlare con un medico si reca in pronto soccorso spaventata da tutto quello che si sente in continuazione in tv e che si legge sui giornali



Ohhhhh grazie 

Ma non e'difficile da capire sto meccanismo eh ragazzi !


----------



## Marjanna (3 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Il medico curante alemno dove vivo io a volte è così oberato che per carità fa la segnalazione prescrive medicine ma spesso la asl non richiama x il tampone .. a quelli viene il panico e vanno in h !
> 
> 
> Senza contare che i medici della mutua sono oberati
> Io sono circondata da partenti medici tra cui due zie medico della mutua tra notifiche covid e varie stanno dando i numeri a sentire loro


C'è talmente un sovraccarico che si creano situazioni in cui alcuni vengono spinti. Il medico di base di mio padre ha dovuto spegnere il cellulare l'ultima volta (scorsa settimana) perchè non riusciva a parlare. Tanti lamentano di trovare linee (di qualsiasi tipo) intasate, o nessuno che risponde.
Ci sono gli asintomatici che stanno bene, che dopo un po' ne han le palle piene di star chiusi.
I sintomatici "lievi" che hanno paura di aggravarsi. Non viene vissuta come una semplice influenza, in cui stai lì nel letto dormi, magari stai male quei tot giorni ma poi ne esci. C'è uno stato di ansia portato dal continuo monitorarsi. Ed è un monitorarsi "fai da te". Quel che si sa è che un segnale di allarme è la fame d'aria. Ma a pensarci di continuo, perchè nel momento che si manifestano sintomi di una certa entità l'intervento deve avvenire nel più breve tempo possibile, la si vive malissimo.
Poi c'è chi inizia a stare bene ma viaggia tra febbre che va e viene.
Chi è sintomatico serio rischia la vita, e se non rischia la vita rischia comunque il suo corpo venga compromesso per sempre.
Diciamo che se si beccasse il covid mio padre, e sapendo i suoi trascorsi clinici, se lo vedessi che arranca e mi dicono "tienilo lì tranqui", il pronto soccorso lo sfondo. Primo pensiero. Poi no, non sarebbe intelligente. Ma boh, poco tempo. Si sa che c'è poco tempo.

La situazione economica non riguarda solo i ristoratori, riguarda tutti, perchè siamo interconnessi. Ovvio a qualcuno gli andrà di culo, a qualcun altro arriverà dopo, ma non è qualcosa "degli altri".

Una situazione non esclude l'altra. Per il resto non posso che quotare @perplesso


----------



## Vera (3 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma chi ha detto infatti che dicono cosi ?
> Dove lo avresti letto ?
> 
> La gente ci va perché ha le gambine sante e si muove autonomamente
> ...


Il mio pensiero era rivolto a chi diceva che c'era cattiva informazione. 
Non c'è bisogno che ti scaldi tanto, siamo tutti nella stessa barca.



Nocciola ha detto:


> No non lo dicono loro
> Ma la gente se non riesce a parlare con un medico si reca in pronto soccorso spaventata da tutto quello che si sente in continuazione in tv e che si legge sui giornali


Sono le stesse persone che, anche prima del Covid, si recavano al PS per una puntura di zanzara.



perplesso ha detto:


> l'italiano medio è stato umanamente attento, certo che se hai un governo che pensa di risolvere il problema del contagio coi banchi a rotelle senza fare fava per il trasporto pubblico, fai poco strada.
> 
> che poi siano 10 giorni che si stanno rimpallando la responsabilità di chiudere tutto tra governo e regioni, è vero.   ma Costituzione alla mano, la responsabilità se la deve prendere il governo centrale, non fosse altro perchè le regioni non hanno poteri sulle forze dell'ordine


Ma poi c'è qualche scuola che li ha avuti i banchi con le rotelle? Oppure è una leggenda?


----------



## patroclo (3 Novembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma poi c'è qualche scuola che li ha avuti i banchi con le rotelle? Oppure è una leggenda?


Arrivati la settimana scorsa, giusto due giorni prima che chiudessero la scuola 
Ho visto che i bidelli li hanno montati ma non so poi in che aula sono finiti, in giro non li ho più visti.
Se uno va a scuola solo con il tablet od un blocchetto per gli appunti (non troppo grande) potrebbero essere anche utili.
Dalla prova sul campo posso dire che:
- la rotazione sull'asse centrale da nausea
- non si raggiunge poi questa gran velocità
- se ti appoggi lo schienale si flette come niente
- sono fatti per normo pesi e normo dimensioni, se hai un filo di panza t'incastri
- per me favoriscono l'avvicinamento piuttosto che il distanziamento


----------



## Vera (3 Novembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Arrivati la settimana scorsa, giusto due giorni prima che chiudessero la scuola
> Ho visto che i bidelli li hanno montati ma non so poi in che aula sono finiti, in giro non li ho più visti.
> Se uno va a scuola solo con il tablet od un blocchetto per gli appunti (non troppo grande) potrebbero essere anche utili.
> Dalla prova sul campo posso dire che:
> ...


Allora esistono davvero


----------



## Marjanna (3 Novembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Arrivati la settimana scorsa, giusto due giorni prima che chiudessero la scuola
> Ho visto che i bidelli li hanno montati ma non so poi in che aula sono finiti, in giro non li ho più visti.
> Se uno va a scuola solo con il tablet od un blocchetto per gli appunti (non troppo grande) potrebbero essere anche utili.
> Dalla prova sul campo posso dire che:
> ...


Sembra una barzelletta di qualche film con Alvaro Vitali


----------



## Lara3 (3 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Stipendio sicuro vero? Come il mio del resto
> A me piace guardare oltre. A pancia piena si fa in fretta a parlare.
> Tu condividi sempre tutto o a volte riesci a pensare che qualche decisione sia  sbagliata ma da brava cittadina la rispetti lo stesso anche se pensi che sia una cazzata?
> Io ho sempre rispettato le regole anche quando con una gabola avrei potuto evitare. Da qui a non avere nemmeno la possibilità di pensare che non fossero corrette però ce ne passano.
> ...


Niente culo al caldo, ma senso civico.
Stipendio sicuro e reddito di cittadinanza esistono solo in Italia.
Poi sei tu che hai affermato che se ti potevi permettere di pagare la multa non avresti rispettato le restrizioni che non ti andavano.
Per fortuna i soldi non ci piovono su tutti.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma ci si rende conto che l'aumento dei contagi non partiva da bar e ristoranti, ma da altri punti di forte aggregazione, che non si è minimamente controllato?
> No perché in alcuni momenti io dubito seriamente della capacità di logica delle persone.


Ma va ?
Il movimento e assembramento delle persone favoreggiano il contagio.
Ormai lo sanno anche i muri.
Ma se si continua a puntare il dito sempre su altri e dire che è colpa loro per l’aumento dei contagi... boh ... fate pure.
Ma affermare che i bar ed i ristoranti aperti non influiscono sui contagi è azzardato e stupido.
Per esempio in certi cantoni in CH i ristoranti sono stati chiusi . Totalmente. Non so se per qualche settimana o più. Ma sono chiusi.
Ed anche in altri paesi la situazione è la stessa. 
Poi fate pure come vi pare ma se le cose peggiorano tenete conto che avete quasi 200 medici in meno perché morti per Covid.



ivanl ha detto:


> senza polemica e facendo tutti gli scongiuri, ne riparleresti in maniera diversa anche se avessi necessità di essere messa in T.I e ti dicessero "mi spiace, ma non abbiamo posto, ci sono già ricoverati quelli che andavano in palestra o che facevano gli aperitivi vicini vicini".


E magari se avesse parlato anche con una vedova di un medico che deve ancora tirare su 3 figli minori con una miseria e da sola.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Niente culo al caldo, ma senso civico.
> Stipendio sicuro e reddito di cittadinanza esistono solo in Italia.
> Poi sei tu che hai affermato che se ti potevi permettere di pagare la multa non avresti rispettato le restrizioni che non ti andavano.
> Per fortuna i soldi non ci piovono su tutti.


Se riporti miei post riporta anche a che misure mi riferivo
Per altro sei tu quella che era compiaciuta che una come me avesse preso il covid quasi me lo fossi meritata  (per altro ho ancora un sacco di anticorpi, spiacemi infornarti) quindi non mi aspetto nulla di diverso che interpretare a tuo piacimento i miei interventi


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> senza polemica e facendo tutti gli scongiuri, ne riparleresti in maniera diversa anche se avessi necessità di essere messa in T.I e ti dicessero "mi spiace, ma non abbiamo posto, ci sono già ricoverati quelli che andavano in palestra o che facevano gli aperitivi vicini vicini".


Ti risulta che sia mai accaduto?


----------



## Lara3 (3 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se riporti miei post riporta anche a che misure mi riferivo
> Per altro sei tu quella che era compiaciuta che una come me avesse preso il covid quasi me lo fossi meritata  (per altro ho ancora un sacco di anticorpi, spiacemi infornarti) quindi non mi aspetto nulla di diverso che interpretare a tuo piacimento i miei interventi


Riportami il messaggio in cui io avrei detto che ero compiaciuta;  basta con questa stronzata e di dire bugie. Non l‘ho mai detto !
Stai veramente rompendo .
Ho detto di stare attenta che il Corona non da immunità, e che delle persone erano state contagiate due volte. Ti ho riportato l’articolo in cui si parlava di questo, ma invece di ragionare e magari dire grazie per l’informazione tu hai preferito insultare. Fatto ormai risaputo oggi anche dalle capre che l’immunità non dura. All‘epoca però sembra che molti non lo sapevano ed i menefreghisti parlavano già di „ patentino“ per uscire in libertà.
Talmente stupida sei che non hai neanche notato che era una gentilezza da parte mia di informarti che è meglio essere prudente visto che già si sapeva che l‘immunità non era duratura e che scalpitavi di impazienza di uscire pensando di essere al sicuro.
E fai il cazzo che vuoi ma arrivare a dire che ero compiaciuta perché ho perso tempo di riportare una notizia importante che poteva esserti utile... boh
Mi confermi l‘idea che non capisci niente.
Oltre ai tuoi pesanti „ ringraziamenti“ , cioè insulti perché ti ho solamente avvertito che l’immunità non dura.
Ed io da una che insulta come te, senza motivo poi.... cosa vuoi che mi aspetti ?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Riportami il messaggio in cui io avrei detto che ero compiaciuta;  basta con questa stronzata e di dire bugie. Non l‘ho mai detto !
> Stai veramente rompendo .
> Ho detto di stare attenta che il Corona non da immunità, e che delle persone erano state contagiate due volte. Ti ho riportato l’articolo in cui si parlava di questo, ma invece di ragionare e magari dire grazie per l’informazione tu hai preferito insultare. Fatto ormai risaputo oggi anche dalle capre che l’immunità non dura. All‘epoca però sembra che molti non lo sapevano ed i menefreghisti parlavano già di „ patentino“ per uscire in libertà.
> Talmente stupida sei che non hai neanche notato che era una gentilezza da parte mia di informarti che è meglio essere prudente visto che già si sapeva che l‘immunità non era duratura e che scalpitavi di impazienza di uscire pensando di essere al sicuro.
> ...


Non devi aspettarti nulla 
Esattamente come io non mi aspetto nulla da te. Hai già dato il meglio dandomi della stupida


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma poi c'è qualche scuola che li ha avuti i banchi con le rotelle? Oppure è una leggenda?


dicono di sì


----------



## alberto15 (4 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:
			
		

> E magari se avesse parlato anche con una vedova di un medico che deve ancora tirare su 3 figli minori con una miseria e da sola.


Anche un medico che conoscevo e' morto con tre figli a carico......


----------



## Carola (4 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Riportami il messaggio in cui io avrei detto che ero compiaciuta;  basta con questa stronzata e di dire bugie. Non l‘ho mai detto !
> Stai veramente rompendo .
> Ho detto di stare attenta che il Corona non da immunità, e che delle persone erano state contagiate due volte. Ti ho riportato l’articolo in cui si parlava di questo, ma invece di ragionare e magari dire grazie per l’informazione tu hai preferito insultare. Fatto ormai risaputo oggi anche dalle capre che l’immunità non dura. All‘epoca però sembra che molti non lo sapevano ed i menefreghisti parlavano già di „ patentino“ per uscire in libertà.
> Talmente stupida sei che non hai neanche notato che era una gentilezza da parte mia di informarti che è meglio essere prudente visto che già si sapeva che l‘immunità non era duratura e che scalpitavi di impazienza di uscire pensando di essere al sicuro.
> ...


Ne scusa ma francamente dove sta la gentilezza nel dire ad una che è appena stata dimessa okkio che te la puoi riprendere
Poi se vogliamo adesso a distanza di tempo rattopparla dicendo lo feci x te forse vi erano
modi  e modi




Vera ha detto:


> Il mio pensiero era rivolto a chi diceva che c'era cattiva informazione.
> Non c'è bisogno che ti scaldi tanto, siamo tutti nella stessa barca.


Qnd La gente legge cosa vuole leggere pur di sostenere il suo pensiero mi scaldo


Sono le stesse persone che, anche prima del Covid, si recavano al PS per una puntura di zanzara.

Ah be allora tuttappposto nessuno nella sanità  ha avuto questo pensiero profondo che ci hai appena esposto . Allora se. E così e bon adattiamoci
Infatti erano pieno i giornali di titoli allarmistici sulle punture di zanzara e gli accessi in h i medesimi x via del
Panico

Numeri sono numeri diversi che intasano questo è il problema non il
Motivo scatenante alla
Corsa in H


----------



## Vera (4 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Qnd La gente legge cosa vuole leggere pur di sostenere il suo pensiero mi scaldo
> Ah be allora tuttappposto nessuno nella sanità  ha avuto questo pensiero profondo che ci hai appena esposto . Allora se. E così e bon adattiamoci
> Infatti erano pieno i giornali di titoli allarmistici sulle punture di zanzara e gli accessi in h i medesimi x via del
> Panico
> ...


Ok


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Ne scusa ma francamente dove sta la gentilezza nel dire ad una che è appena stata dimessa okkio che te la puoi riprendere
> Poi se vogliamo adesso a distanza di tempo rattopparla dicendo lo feci x te forse vi erano
> modi  e modi


Poi la chiudo perché davvero dedico a sta persona fin troppe energie 
Lo ha detto in un contesto in cui secondo lei io andavo in giro a fare la bella vita fregandomene delle regole 
Cosa mai fatta ma non è che devo giustificarmi con lei 
Fu una pessima uscita a cui bastava chiedere scusa. Tutto qui 
Poi fortunatamente per me il covid è stato quasi nulla. Ho fatto influenze peggiori. Quindi nessun problema.


----------



## Carola (4 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Poi la chiudo perché davvero dedico a sta persona fin troppe energie
> Lo ha detto in un contesto in cui secondo lei io andavo in giro a fare la bella vita fregandomene delle regole
> Cosa mai fatta ma non è che devo giustificarmi con lei
> Fu una pessima uscita a cui bastava chiedere scusa. Tutto qui
> Poi fortunatamente per me il covid è stato quasi nulla. Ho fatto influenze peggiori. Quindi nessun problema.


Mi ricordo quella discussione ero in h e lèggevo 
E mi era sembrata davvero inappropriata e non un consiglio amichevole e mi fece brutto tutto li

Comunque pace e bene 
Sto Covid  migliori di sicuro non ci renderà


----------



## Lara3 (4 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non devi aspettarti nulla
> Esattamente come io non mi aspetto nulla da te. Hai già dato il meglio dandomi della stupida


Dare della stupida in confronto agli insulti tuoi nei miei confronti e pure in seguito a quanto hai vomitato tu addosso a me senza motivo è niente.
E sono stata pure indulgente e paziente.
Ma va bene... a me questi gruppi „no mask“, „Corona non esiste“ oppure „Corona è come un influenza „ „ o Corona è un esagerazione“ fanno paura per ignoranza e speravo con informazioni adeguate di far ragionare qualcuno. Perché loro hanno una grande responsabilità nella catena di contagi e finché viviamo tutti sulla stessa pianeta e le frontiere sono aperte, non mi va di vedere l’atteggiamento irresponsabile di questa gente.
Ma contro la stupidità niente si può fare.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dare della stupida in confronto agli insulti tuoi nei miei confronti e pure in seguito a quanto hai vomitato tu addosso a me senza motivo è niente.
> E sono stata pure indulgente e paziente.
> Ma va bene... a me questi gruppi „no mask“, „Corona non esiste“ oppure „Corona è come un influenza „ „ o Corona è un esagerazione“ fanno paura per ignoranza e speravo con informazioni adeguate di far ragionare qualcuno. Perché loro hanno una grande responsabilità nella catena di contagi e finché viviamo tutti sulla stessa pianeta e le frontiere sono aperte, non mi va di vedere l’atteggiamento irresponsabile di questa gente.
> Ma contro la stupidità niente si può fare.


Quoto l’ultima frase
E adesso ti metto in ignore perché ammetto di non essere in grado di non risponderti


----------



## Lara3 (4 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Ne scusa ma francamente dove sta la gentilezza nel dire ad una che è appena stata dimessa okkio che te la puoi riprendere
> Poi se vogliamo adesso a distanza di tempo rattopparla dicendo lo feci x te forse vi erano
> modi  e modi
> 
> ...


Veramente era paura e rottura di scatole che l’ennesima negazionista della gravità del Covid che potesse andare in giro tranquilla per se stessa e menefreghista degli altri a spargere il virus pur di fare la vita di prima. Poi era lei a dire che gli ospedali erano tranquilli a Milano e che il Corona non è così terribile. Quindi per sua fortuna non ha avuto un esperienza traumatizzante ( detto da lei)  più traumatizzanti e meno gentili sono stati i suoi insulti nei miei confronti.
E mi sono rotta le scatole di ripetere cose già dette e talmente ovvie.



alberto15 ha detto:


> Anche un medico che conoscevo e' morto con tre figli a carico......


Si, ma purtroppo ci sono un sacco di idioti che pensano solo a trovare trovare un modo per non rispettare le restrizioni ( DOVUTE E NECESSARIE) e se ne fregano del personale sanitario che sta urlando che non ce la fa più e che perde la vita per il Covid.



ivanl ha detto:


> senza polemica e facendo tutti gli scongiuri, ne riparleresti in maniera diversa anche se avessi necessità di essere messa in T.I e ti dicessero "mi spiace, ma non abbiamo posto, ci sono già ricoverati quelli che andavano in palestra o che facevano gli aperitivi vicini vicini".


Di norma quelli meno rispettosi delle restrizioni sono quelli che poi pretendono più di tutti di avere il letto  assicurato. Il mondo va così purtroppo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dare della stupida in confronto agli insulti tuoi nei miei confronti e pure in seguito a quanto hai vomitato tu addosso a me senza motivo è niente.
> E sono stata pure indulgente e paziente.
> Ma va bene... a me questi gruppi „no mask“, „Corona non esiste“ oppure „Corona è come un influenza „ „ o Corona è un esagerazione“ fanno paura per ignoranza e speravo con informazioni adeguate di far ragionare qualcuno. Perché loro hanno una grande responsabilità nella catena di contagi e finché viviamo tutti sulla stessa pianeta e le frontiere sono aperte, non mi va di vedere l’atteggiamento irresponsabile di questa gente.
> Ma contro la stupidità niente si può fare.


sai che sono sempre più convinta che tu non sappia leggere


----------



## Lara3 (4 Novembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sai che sono sempre più convinta che tu non sappia leggere


Un‘altra...
Cosa non saprei leggere ... che ormai la miss  @ Covid non è niente di grave, tutto è un esagerazione“ non abbia detto in n. messaggi che le restrizioni non le vanno e che „ non bisogna subire“ ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Un‘altra


e no tesoro, ti leggo eccome, ma riesci a distorcere le parole altrui, sopratutto quando ti incastri


----------



## Lara3 (4 Novembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e no tesoro, ti leggo eccome, ma riesci a distorcere le parole altrui, sopratutto quando ti incastri


Allora vai a leggere. Per favore


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Allora vai a leggere. Per favore


siamo alle solite non capisci


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Un‘altra...
> Cosa non saprei leggere ... che ormai la miss  @ Covid non è niente di grave, tutto è un esagerazione“ non abbia detto in n. messaggi che le restrizioni non le vanno e che „ non bisogna subire“ ?


ha detto che per lei non è stato fortunatamente nulla di grave, e all'epoca aveva anche aggiunto che era inutile occupare un posto letto per lei che non aveva sintomi.
Subire io l'ho inteso come attività che hanno speso un sacco di soldi per dispositivi di protezione e distanziamento e poi li fanno chiudere.
Quella è una vera presa in giro, non a caso ovunque ci sono contestazioni (e non solo in Italia, caso mai non avessi letto)


----------



## Skorpio (4 Novembre 2020)

Ecco a me fa un po' ridere questa cosa delle regioni verdi arancio o rosse, nel senso.. 
Trovo corretto distinguere le situazioni diverse tra una zona e un'altra 

Quel che mi fa ridere è che esce il decreto per le zone rosse arancio e verdi

Ma.. (domanda scema) quali sono le regioni rosse? 

Ah beh.. Ma quante cosine volete sapere, birbantelli.. Quello lo dirà un decreto che fa il ministro Speranza 

È come il giochino delle matrioske 

È intanto tutti appesi a fare il toto regioni, come alla estrazione dei numeri del lotto

Con questi modi si riesce nel miracolo di riuscire a trasformare una scelta seria e anche difficile, in una pagliacciata da sala bingo, secondo me


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco a me fa un po' ridere questa cosa delle regioni verdi arancio o rosse, nel senso..
> Trovo corretto distinguere le situazioni diverse tra una zona e un'altra
> 
> Quel che mi fa ridere è che esce il decreto per le zone rosse arancio e verdi
> ...


Porca zozza sono di zona rossa, e non posso invadere il tuo territorio, ma la partita a Risiko ,appena si apre un varco, la vinco con non un esercito inferocito invadiamo tutta l'Italia


----------



## Skorpio (4 Novembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Porca zozza sono di zona rossa, e non posso invadere il tuo territorio, ma la partita a Risiko ,appena si apre un varco, la vinco con non un esercito inferocito invadiamo tutta l'Italia


Intanto rosica, a passare lo straccio chiusa in casa, mentre io sono.. LIIIIBBBBEEEEEROOOO   

Ti scriverò da Broadway (cit)


----------



## oriente70 (4 Novembre 2020)

Domanda, ma le autocertificazioni??


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Intanto rosica, a passare lo straccio chiusa in casa, mentre io sono.. LIIIIBBBBEEEEEROOOO
> 
> Ti scriverò da Broadway (cit)


Lo straccio lo passo e poi lo lancio contro qualcuno. 
Ma, alla fine mi sa tanto che sono liberi tutti


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Domanda, ma le autocertificazioni??


Ci danno il microchip


----------



## Skorpio (4 Novembre 2020)

La Campania zona gialla? 

Qui mi pare che abbiano lasciato il cerino in mano a De Luca


----------



## Carola (4 Novembre 2020)

Anche io zona rossa ma porca zoccola


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La Campania zona gialla?
> 
> Qui mi pare che abbiano lasciato il cerino in mano a De Luca


Hanno paura che insorgano 
Invece noi tutti buoni e zitti 
Fanculo si può dire?


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La Campania zona gialla?
> 
> Qui mi pare che abbiano lasciato il cerino in mano a De Luca


Comunque non ti hanno dato la zona Verde, tanto per chiarire. 
Sei giallo, attenzione è un attimo ad avere insieme sfumature più scura


----------



## Carola (4 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La Campania zona gialla?
> 
> Qui mi pare che abbiano lasciato il cerino in mano a De Luca


Temono la rivolta 
Rendiamoci conto
Ho colleghi a Napoli che mi dicono di situazioni pazzesche intere aziende chiuse in Campania x focolai ma li temono casini


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Temono la rivolta
> Rendiamoci conto
> Ho colleghi a Napoli che mi dicono di situazioni pazzesche intere aziende chiuse in Campania x focolai ma li temono casini


Certo rivolta che non saprebbero come arginare, alla fine li lasciano fare, succeda quel che deve succedere


----------



## Skorpio (5 Novembre 2020)

Mi sa che non avete capito il giochetto che credo di aver intuito io

La Campania avrà le restrizioni come una zona rossa

Solo che la decisione la fanno prendere a De Luca

A Roma sono stati buoni,  il cattivone sarà lui


----------



## Carola (5 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi sa che non avete capito il giochetto che credo di aver intuito io
> 
> La Campania avrà le restrizioni come una zona rossa
> 
> ...


Mi da che hai ragione


----------



## oriente70 (5 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi sa che non avete capito il giochetto che credo di aver intuito io
> 
> La Campania avrà le restrizioni come una zona rossa
> 
> ...


I dati al 25/10 confermano la Campania gialla secondo il metodo usato  complottista


----------



## Skorpio (5 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Mi da che hai ragione


Sai.. L'organizzazione è fatta di tanti bei discorsi, ma alla fin fine è spesso tutta una questione di cerini accesi e polpastrelli a rischio ustioni. 

Se lavori a quel livello li, tutto può filar liscio

Se non ci lavori, come si accende un cerino succedono cose strane


----------



## Skorpio (5 Novembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> I dati al 25/10 confermano la Campania gialla secondo il metodo usato  complottista


Io? 
Più che altro ho letto le reazioni da chi ha governo del territorio 

Sono istintivamente portato a dar più credito a chi dal territorio segnala un problema, rispetto a chi da 500 km di distanza lo rileva o meno con una tabellina excel


----------



## oriente70 (5 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io?
> Più che altro ho letto le reazioni da chi ha governo del territorio
> 
> Sono istintivamente portato a dar più credito a chi dal territorio segnala un problema, rispetto a chi da 500 km di distanza lo rileva o meno con una tabellina excel


Allora ogni regione per fatti suoi  quello che da te è rosso da me è verde...


----------



## Vera (5 Novembre 2020)




----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> “ subire “ ?
> Tu chiami il rispetto delle restrizioni “ subire” ?
> Penso sia abbastanza ovvio che si va verso la saturazione del sistema sanitario. In tutti i paesi.
> Tutti i governi e capi di stato ripetono la stessa cosa.
> ...


Non è proprio così.
Il problema è la gestione dei due percorsi separati, Covid e non Covid, che richiede due differenti percorsi, differenziazione del personale e degli spazi.
Devi chiudere o allestire intere aree ospedaliere, dirottare personale dalla gestione tradizionale a quella Covid, e questo causa ovviamente difficoltà nella gestione delle altre patologie.
Mi spiego. Attualmente per entrare in ospedale devi sottoporti a un tampone.
Se hai un'operazione programmata attendi uno o due giorni il risultato, dopodiché se sei negativo entri in ospedale e vieni operato.
Se sei positivo diventi paziente Covid. Cosa accada a questi pazienti non è dato saperlo, a livello statistico. Se le tue condizioni non sono tali da restare a casa, vieni ricoverato. Faccio un esempio: hai un tumore e devi essere operato? Sei positivo al Covid? Vieni ricoverato nel reparto Covid e assistito secondo le modalità. Non ci è dato sapere come viene gestito il passaggio successivo, ovvero l'intervento per il tumore, né quali siano i tempi di attesa.
Arrivi al Pronto Soccorso?
Per prima cosa ti fanno un tampone e in attesa del risultato aspetti in ambulanza o nella tenda esterna predisposta (o negli spazi appositi).
Quando le ambulanze si accumulano vengono dirottate su altri ospedali.
In alcuni di essi puoi aspettare anche ore in attesa del risultato: dipende dal personale disponibile.
In queste condizioni, anche un solo paziente può mandare in crisi un piccolo ospedale, ma è anche abbastanza comprensibile che seguendo questi protocolli tu possa rischiare per altre patologie nel frattempo.
Non ci è dato sapere per dire se questi protocolli vengano applicati anche ai pazienti gravi: se subisci un intervento o hai un attacco di peritonite non puoi permetterti di aspettare in fila, chiuso nell'ambulanza, l'esito di un tampone. So per certo che è successo in alcuni ospedali, ma non so se è pratica ovunque.
Non è quindi il numero dei pazienti a preoccupare, ma le necessarie misure di contenimento che richiedono spazi, tempo e personale.
Inoltre, la tempistica di ogni paziente Covid è molto più lunga e questo aumenta l'affollamento dovuto all'accumulo di richieste in un lasso di tempo limitato.
I lockdown servono per rallentare l'impatto sul servizio ospedaliero, far arrivare pochi pazienti, ma ovviamente deve essere protratto ad libitum.
Non bastano due settimane. Teoricamente dovrebbe essere applicato tutta la stagione fredda, da ottobre a maggio nel nordItalia, e in maniera severa, chiudendo anche le attività (oggi c'è quasi lo stesso traffico di sempre a Milano...).
Paradossalmente adesso (non è dato sapere cosa accadrebbe nel futuro, le proiezioni date finora si sono rivelate errate, troppo pessimistiche), se non ci fossero i doppi binari per Covid, non ci sarebbe pressione sul Servizio Sanitario Nazionale diversa da quella degli anni precedenti.
Allo stesso modo non ci sarebbero lockdown se avessimo personale e strutture adeguate per far fronte al doppio binario, cosa impossibile da realizzare in poco tempo, e per cui non c'è neppure la volontà.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2020)

Te0 ha detto:


> certo, ma la situazione è al quanto seria, l'unica cosa che non mi va giù è che non possiamo portare al collasso gli ospedali italiani, c'è gente che viene respinta e sta male....non può entrare negli ospedali in quanto non hanno più letti a disposizione....so che è una mazzata ma a mio parere vanno prese misure drastiche con un sostegno dello stato per le famiglie a casa...


Perché hanno riconvertito reparti normali in reparti Covid, che richiedono più assistenza e più giorni di ospedalizzazione dei pazienti.
Insomma, una mia conoscente sessantenne, con tumore, appena operata al cuore, operazione molto complessa, è stata mandata a casa in due settimane. Un paziente Covid richiede anche  più tempo e molte più misure di sicurezza, ma non perché rischia di più, ma per i protocolli atti a contenere il contagio.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> senza polemica e facendo tutti gli scongiuri, ne riparleresti in maniera diversa anche se avessi necessità di essere messa in T.I e ti dicessero "mi spiace, ma non abbiamo posto, ci sono già ricoverati quelli che andavano in palestra o che facevano gli aperitivi vicini vicini".


A mia moglie è accaduto 6 anni fa.
Polmonite virale, ospedale del mio comune, testuali parole della pneumologa che l'aveva visitata a pagamento per urgenza (visite col SSN richiedono mesi): "Sarebbe da rivovero, ma non abbiamo posto e io stessa non ho possibilità di seguirla. Provi a stare a casa, se non guarisce contatti un altro ospedale".
Che vi accorgiate ora che la sanità è stata smantellata con la politica di integrazione dei privati  e le direzioni sanitarie di nomina politica da anni, mi sorprende.
Io lo sostengo da un po' avendo avuto esperienza in questi anni, anche per situazioni gravi come tumori e che in alcuni casi hanno portato al decesso.
Che i vecchi venissero lasciati morire lo avevo già capito all'epoca in cui mi lasciò mia nonna e ne ho solo avuto la conferma con la perdita di tre persone nelle RSA a marzo.
Potrei fare l'elenco delle situazioni più assurde e in una Lombardia che comunque da anni accoglie pazienti da ogni parte d'Italia, evidentemente messa anche peggio. 
Le volte che sono stato in ospedale avevo sempre vicini di letto provenienti da altre regioni. Abitando vicino a un ospedale, so che ci sono B&B che campano sui familiari in trasferta da altre regioni e so che anche ora abbiamo pazienti Covid provenienti da regioni messe male (mi dicono anche dalla Campania, ma penso che la più disastrata sia la Calabria).



perplesso ha detto:


> sugli aperitivi pol'esse, ma al momento non si hanno notizie di focolai scoppiati in qualche palestra


Non esiste alcun rapporto né ricerca attendibile in merito.
Per mia esperienza so invece di focolai scoppiati negli ambienti di lavoro e della pratica di occultare sintomi da parte di alcuni.



Vera ha detto:


> È mesi che si fa informazione sulla procedura per chi presenta i sintomi riconducibili al Covid. Così come sono mesi che si raccomanda di rivolgersi al proprio medico curante, in primis, per evitare di intasare i P.S. Hanno fatto anche i disegnini. Di cos'altro c'è bisogno?


Del medico curante che abbia più tempo per fare assistenza.
Attualmente sono ingolfati anche loro.
Ovviamente non visitano e fanno prescrizioni al telefono, solo che ricevono tante telefonate e non possono garantire tempo sufficiente per tutti.
Almeno nel mio comune, che ha il record dei positivi.
Ho ancora in mente le 120 chiamate senza risposta di una mia compaesana al suo medico di base e il suo appello disperato sul gruppo locale. "Adesso cosa posso fare?". Le zone dove c'è maggior concentrazione di persone risentono e risentiranno sempre di un problema di gestione dei numeri. Già prima era un casino.



oriente70 ha detto:


> Certi giornalai dovrebbero smettere di andare in tv
> 
> 
> Può essere vero che questa estate si è fatta i i caxxi suoi . Ma ha un incubazione di 14 gg....


Anche meno.
Mediamente 5 gg, in alcuni casi anche due.
Comunque attorno a me lo stanno facendo tutti.
Ad esclusione di nudisti e persone che sono state in vacanza con me.
Comunque vivere all'aria aperta, prendere il sole per la vitamina D non può fare che bene.
Per questo chi conosco che ha vissuto al mare, al sole e comunque all'aria aperta probabilmente non si è ammalato come gli altri.



Lara3 ha detto:


> Il movimento e assembramento delle persone favoreggiano il contagio.


Siamo precisi, però.
Il movimento non favorisce un cazzo.
Se io cammino e intercetto per un secondo una persona che cammina non accadrò nulla, neppure se non porto la mascherina.
L'assembramento sì, ma non solo quello.
I contagi richiedono Droplet per la trasmissione (quindi basta una sola persona contagiosa posta nella vicinanza di un metro per almeno 15 minuti) oppure aerosol.
I luoghi di contagio pertanto sono tutti i luoghi chiusi con un inefficace ricambio di aria dove stazionano a lungo più persone tra cui deve esserci la presenza di almeno una che sia contagiosa in quel periodo. 
Pertanto tutti i luoghi di lavoro dove hai un alto rischio di condividere lo spazio con colleghi che vengono col raffreddore o la tosse, o anche solo nei due giorni prima di ammalarsi.
Le abitazioni dove risiedano altri familiari (figli, coniugi, altri parenti).
Gli ospedali.
Le case di riposo.
I supermercati specie se di piccola volumetria.
I mezzi pubblici, specie le metropolitane e i treni con i finestrini sbarrati.
I parrucchieri.
Ristoranti, bar, negozi, centri commerciali di limitata volumetria e con scarso ricambio d'aria dove si sta più di 15 minuti.
Tutti gli altri luoghi chiusi dove si staziona a lungo.
Una palestra con un soffitto alto, una chiesa molto grande, luoghi chiusi dove ci sono grandi masse d'aria e il virus può espandersi limitando la concentrazione sono luoghi a rischio moderato.
Ovviamente stare all'aria aperta non crea problemi, ad esclusione delle situazioni in cui si parla al tavolo e c'è molto rumore per cui si è portati a stare vicini.
Questo è quanto detto e stradetto e presente sui libri,  e che vale per qualsiasi virus respiratorio (le pratiche igieniche consigliate per il Covid sono le stesse dell'influenza: aprite qualsiasi libro o andate sul sito dell'ISS, e ne avrete la prova).
Che poi si decida di sanzionare chi vive all'aria aperta rinchiudendo le persone nelle abitazioni, mi sembra un paradosso, però la funzionalità di queste disposizioni è quella non di evitare i contagi, ma di rallentarli senza creare eccessivi danni all'economia e dando comunque l'idea di stare facendo qualcosa anche se non serve a un cazzo.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Hanno paura che insorgano
> Invece noi tutti buoni e zitti
> Fanculo si può dire?


La camorra farà buoni affari comprando le attività che falliranno da noi.
DI questo bisognerà farsene una ragione.


----------



## oriente70 (6 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Anche meno.
> Mediamente 5 gg, in alcuni casi anche due.
> Comunque attorno a me lo stanno facendo tutti.
> Ad esclusione di nudisti e persone che sono state in vacanza con me.
> ...


Chiuderci a casa avrà serie conseguenze , (spero che la cura faccia meno danni della malattia).


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Chiuderci a casa avrà serie conseguenze , (spero che la cura faccia meno danni della malattia).


Purtroppo è stata data - a livello mediatico - una cattiva informazione, che ha creato panico e confusione, attribuendo le principali colpe a vacanze al mare, movida (da noi principalmente all'aperto, in due sole piccole zone di Milano) e sale da ballo (chiuse ad agosto, tra l'altro).
Tra i principali luoghi di contagio invece risulta l'ambiente domestico.
Anche nelle zone rosse, dove si sono proibite tutte le attività ludiche (che per alcuni sono comunque professione), si continua a vivere promiscuamente in ambienti chiusi per lavoro e studio.
Tutte le scuole sono aperte fino alle prima media.
Il traffico per le strade mostra che più o meno chi lavorava prima continua  a farlo adesso.
Tra le persone che conosco il luogo di contagio risulta essere stato il luogo di lavoro, l'abitazione e la scuola, esattamente come rilevato dalle poche statistiche diffuse in merito dagli organi di ricerca ufficiali (e non da interviste a casaccio  di Repubblica, Il Fatto, Libero e altro).
Quando insisto sul fatto che nessuna tra le decine di persone che conosco tra vacanza e weekend si sia infettata, è per ribadire un concetto già espresso da OMS, ovvero che i contagi avvengono al chiuso e negli ambienti dove si staziona a lungo.
Prevedibilmente questo semilockdown non servirà a un cazzo e la curva del virus proseguirà come nulla fosse, per abbattersi quando sarà il momento.
Ci si contagerà ugualmente in fabbrica o in ufficio, si porterà il virus a casa e questo nel periodo di incubazione verrà diffuso in altri ambienti di lavoro, al supermercato, dai nonni a cui si portano i nipotini di sfroso perché non si hanno alternative, sui mezzi pubblici, nei negozi rimasti aperti, a scuola etc., il tutto con quella soave sensazione di stare al sicuro perché si indossa una mascherina che nulla può contro gli aerosol diffusi negli ambienti chiusi e perché non si vede tanta gente in giro, ma solo auto.
L'assurdità infatti è proibire le uscite all'aria aperta anche in solitaria, mantenendo tutte le situazioni di convivenza negli spazi chiusi.
L'assurdità è che colleghi possano stare ore nello stesso spazio di lavoro chiuso per poi avere il divieto di stare insieme quando escono all'aria aperta. L'assurdità è sapere che ci sarà comunque anche una terza ondata e che le soluzioni saranno sempre queste, con in più situazioni economiche sempre più disastrate e ingestibili.
Solo a una cosa serve questo blocco: a evitare lo shopping di Natale e le conseguenti "festicciole" (definizione di Conte).


----------



## ivanl (6 Novembre 2020)

leggo, quindi, che i contagi maggiori sono in luoghi chiusi dove si lavora, ma e' sbagliato chiudere che altrimrenti di disastra l'economia. Idee geniali per far convivere le cose, escludendo di lavorare nelle fabbriche all'aperto?


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> leggo, quindi, che i contagi maggiori sono in luoghi chiusi dove si lavora, ma e' sbagliato chiudere che altrimrenti di disastra l'economia. Idee geniali per far convivere le cose, escludendo di lavorare nelle fabbriche all'aperto?


Non ce ne sono.
Nessuno ha mai detto che sarebbe stato gratis.
Si deve decidere solo chi pagherà il conto.
Per ora si è deciso che a farlo saranno il negoziante sotto casa, la palestra, la piccola impresa, lo studio di registrazione, il bar, il ristorante, l'hotel, il settore turistico, i disoccupati, gli studenti etc.
Se preferisci che a farlo sia Amazon, Netflix, le aziende del websoft etc. devi solo scendere in piazza, anche metaforicamente, e convincere tutti a non usare Zoom, non comprare on line e non guardarsi film su piattaforme come Netflix.
Impresa ardua, direi.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non ce ne sono.
> Nessuno ha mai detto che sarebbe stato gratis.
> Si deve decidere solo chi pagherà il conto.
> Per ora si è deciso che a farlo saranno il negoziante sotto casa, la palestra, la piccola impresa, lo studio di registrazione, il bar, il ristorante, l'hotel, il settore turistico, i disoccupati, gli studenti etc.
> ...


Beh.. Scendere in piazza non basterebbe
Devi/dovresti anche convincere il virus a infilarsi nei software dei pc tablet e telefonini anziché stare a giro tra la gente


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2020)

Mica solo tra la gente.
In Danimarca il Covid si è insinuato negli allevamenti di visoni e si prospetta l'abbattimento di una quindicina di milioni di animali.
Sembra che il virus sia passato da uomo a animale e che mutato sia stato ritrasmesso agli uomini, con caratteristiche che rendono più difficile la creazione degli anticorpi e quindi la funzione stessa del vaccino.
Stesso problema in Olanda.
In Danimarca i 7 comuni dove si allevano i visoni sono stati sottoposti a lockdown (più o meno come nelle nostre zone gialle).
in Italia il problema è stato tenuto nascosto, anche se la LAV lo denuncia da agosto e riguarda due strutture, una a Brescia e l'altra a Cremona, per un totale di 40.000 animali presenti.
Diciamo che dovremmo smettere di concentrarci solo su sta cazzo di movida e guardare a tutti gli aspetti del problema, che rischia ora di coinvolgere anche gli animali d'allevamento. In questo caso asintomatici, per giunta.
In Italia quindi "Il Ministero della Salute (così come il CTS) oltre a non avere ancora dato alcuna risposta alla LAV, ha proseguito nell’attuazione della blanda indagine epidemiologica (ai sensi della propria Circolare 11120 del 14/05/2020 _“Raccomandazioni e adempimenti per il commercio e l’allevamento di mustelidi”_), basata sulla mera osservazione clinica degli animali e per la quale resta totale discrezione del veterinario pubblico (ASL/ATS) o del veterinario aziendale (se presente) decidere se o meno conferire all’IZS di competenza campioni per test diagnostici.
Eppure, che i visoni possono essere portatori del virus SARS-CoV-2 ma asintomatici era una evidenza scientifica già ampiamente documentata nei focolai di allevamenti olandesi, tanto che il Ministero della Salute descrive questa particolarità proprio nella Circolare 16241 DGSAF “_SARS-CoV-2 nei visoni in alcuni Paesi europei. Intensificazione dell’attività di sorveglianza e prevenzione” _pubblicata due giorni dopo dalla risposta della Regione Lombardia, il 21 luglio 2020, e con la quale dichiara _“gli animali _[i visoni]_ non presentavano alcuna sintomatologia ma sono risultati positivi alla PCR-RT sia su tamponi orofaringei che rettali.” _
Per caso _eravate rimasti all'informazione che il Covid non si trasmette a e da agli animali?
Non è una bella notizia, questa._


----------



## Foglia (6 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Purtroppo è stata data - a livello mediatico - una cattiva informazione, che ha creato panico e confusione, attribuendo le principali colpe a vacanze al mare, movida (da noi principalmente all'aperto, in due sole piccole zone di Milano) e sale da ballo (chiuse ad agosto, tra l'altro).
> Tra i principali luoghi di contagio invece risulta l'ambiente domestico.
> Anche nelle zone rosse, dove si sono proibite tutte le attività ludiche (che per alcuni sono comunque professione), si continua a vivere promiscuamente in ambienti chiusi per lavoro e studio.
> Tutte le scuole sono aperte fino alle prima media.
> ...


Quoto tutto tranne l'ultima frase.  Scommettiamo che non proibiranno gli acquisti natalizi in modo da dare ossigeno ai negozianti sempre e comunque sulle nostre spalle? Io quest'anno regali solo a mio figlio (e un pensiero per qualche suo amichetto). E basta. È lo stesso meccanismo delle palestre (e dei corsi sportivi dei bambini): hanno fattofare le iscrizioni, venti (20!!!!) giorni dopo le hanno chiuse. Un palliativo per le difficoltà per tutti, senza capire (o fingendo di non capire) che prima o poi coi mancati guadagni i conti si faranno.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quoto tutto tranne l'ultima frase.  Scommettiamo che non proibiranno gli acquisti natalizi in modo da dare ossigeno ai negozianti sempre e comunque sulle nostre spalle? Io quest'anno regali solo a mio figlio (e un pensiero per qualche suo amichetto). E basta. È lo stesso meccanismo delle palestre (e dei corsi sportivi dei bambini): hanno fattofare le iscrizioni, venti (20!!!!) giorni dopo le hanno chiuse. Un palliativo per le difficoltà per tutti, senza capire (o fingendo di non capire) che prima o poi coi mancati guadagni i conti si faranno.


Io infatti avevo in mente di iscrivermi in palestra, ma non l'ho fatto proprio perché temevo andasse così.
C'era già stato un calo delle presenze proprio dovuto a questo timore, oltre al fatto non trascurabile che i soldi cominciano a latitare.
Può darsi che riaprano per Natale, giusto una finestra, però si porrebbe ancora di più il problema degli incontri tra parenti, dei festeggiamenti di capodanno, tutti rigorosamente al chiuso, per non parlare degli sport invernali. Val d'Aosta chiusa, eh. Se riaprano per la settimana bianca diventa un delirio per gli assembramenti, se lasciano chiuso uccidono chi del turismo invernale ci campa.
Continuo a pensare che non ci siano soluzioni, ma strade diverse da percorrere per salvaguardare interessi differenti.


----------



## Carola (6 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo precisi, però.
> Il movimento non favorisce un cazzo.
> Se io cammino e intercetto per un secondo una persona che cammina non accadrò nulla, neppure se non porto la mascherina.
> L'assembramento sì, ma non solo quello.
> ...



Pero ho testimonianza di coppie in cui lui infetto lei no o figli sani e genitori covid eppure sono stati al chiuso hanno dormito mangiato usato sanitari 
Un po'
Complicato da comprendere


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Pero ho testimonianza di coppie in cui lui infetto lei no o figli sani e genitori covid eppure sono stati al chiuso hanno dormito mangiato usato sanitari
> Un po'
> Complicato da comprendere


Sì, anch'io.
Anzi, direi che è una situazione molto frequente.
Anch'io, a dire il vero, ho avuto parecchi contatti con persone col Covid ultimamente, ma nessuno di noi in famiglia si è ammalato.


----------



## Vera (6 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Purtroppo è stata data - a livello mediatico - una cattiva informazione, che ha creato panico e confusione, attribuendo le principali colpe a vacanze al mare, movida (da noi principalmente all'aperto, in due sole piccole zone di Milano) e sale da ballo (chiuse ad agosto, tra l'altro).
> Tra i principali luoghi di contagio invece risulta l'ambiente domestico.
> Anche nelle zone rosse, dove si sono proibite tutte le attività ludiche (che per alcuni sono comunque professione), si continua a vivere promiscuamente in ambienti chiusi per lavoro e studio.
> Tutte le scuole sono aperte fino alle prima media.
> ...


Non sono completamente d'accordo. Da ignorante penso invece che il periodo estivo sia stato determinante, comprese le vacanze. Ci sono paesi del Sud Italia, per esempio, pieni di contagi, oggi. Abbiamo abbassato la guardia e la mascherina.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mica solo tra la gente.
> In Danimarca il Covid si è insinuato negli allevamenti di visoni e si prospetta l'abbattimento di una quindicina di milioni di animali.
> Sembra che il virus sia passato da uomo a animale e che mutato sia stato ritrasmesso agli uomini, con caratteristiche che rendono più difficile la creazione degli anticorpi e quindi la funzione stessa del vaccino.
> Stesso problema in Olanda.
> ...


Io però penso che invece sulla movida e sulle ammucchiate bisogna concentrarci 

Ormai lo dovrebbe aver capito anche il gatto 

E sui giovani il lavoro da fare sta ai genitori

E il messaggio deve essere netto e inequivocabile, secondo me, ma non da oggi ma da mo


----------



## Foglia (6 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io però penso che invece sulla movida e sulle ammucchiate bisogna concentrarci
> 
> Ormai lo dovrebbe aver capito anche il gatto
> 
> ...


Il problema  (principale) non sono i giovani.
Sono gli anziani.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il problema  (principale) non sono i giovani.
> Sono gli anziani.


Sse il problema principale sono i giovani ammassati fuori dai bar o i karaoke in parrocchia io questo non lo so 

Ma negare AD Oggi che una qualsiasi aggregazione di persone, di qualunque sesso età o razza, sia un potenziale pericolo per la diffusione del virus, significa essere ancora a febbraio 

Ma che dico a febbraio.. Essere a novembre 2019


----------



## Foglia (6 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sse il problema principale sono i giovani ammassati fuori dai bar o i karaoke in parrocchia io questo non lo so
> 
> Ma negare AD Oggi che una qualsiasi aggregazione di persone, di qualunque sesso età o razza, sia un potenziale pericolo per la diffusione del virus, significa essere ancora a febbraio
> 
> Ma che dico a febbraio.. Essere a novembre 2019


È quindi che si fa? Si isolano i giovani per un altro annetto  (ad andar bene), o si cerca di tenere riguardati gli anziani e le persone più a rischio?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> È quindi che si fa? Si isolano i giovani per un altro annetto  (ad andar bene), o si cerca di tenere riguardati gli anziani e le persone più a rischio?


Ma non lo so, era per dire che il "problema" c'è.. È non è che i giovani sono esentati perché so ragazzi 

Dicevo per stabilire un Punto fermo, dicendo cose che a questo punto dovrebbero essere chiare 

Lo ha detto anche Amadeus


----------



## Foglia (6 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non lo so, era per dire che il "problema" c'è.. È non è che i giovani sono esentati perché so ragazzi
> 
> Dicevo per stabilire un Punto fermo, dicendo cose che a questo punto dovrebbero essere chiare
> 
> Lo ha detto anche Amadeus


Posto che nessuno ha la bacchetta magica, non riterresti più sensato isolare quelli più a rischio, anziché isolarci tutti?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Posto che nessuno ha la bacchetta magica, non riterresti più sensato isolare quelli più a rischio, anziché isolarci tutti?


Un momento io non parlavo di misure per bloccare il contagio

Parlavo di MODALITA' di diffusione del contagio, e mi pare appunto indiscutibile a questo punto qui che contatti promiscui diffusi e ravvicinati, senza particolari precauzioni, siano una causa di diffusione del contagio

Quanto alle "misure" di contenimento, ci ho aperto apposta il 3d per parlare insieme di quelle adottate dal governo


----------



## Carola (6 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Purtroppo è stata data - a livello mediatico - una cattiva informazione, che ha creato panico e confusione, attribuendo le principali colpe a vacanze al mare, movida (da noi principalmente all'aperto, in due sole piccole zone di Milano) e sale da ballo (chiuse ad agosto, tra l'altro).
> Tra i principali luoghi di contagio invece risulta l'ambiente domestico.
> Anche nelle zone rosse, dove si sono proibite tutte le attività ludiche (che per alcuni sono comunque professione), si continua a vivere promiscuamente in ambienti chiusi per lavoro e studio.
> Tutte le scuole sono aperte fino alle prima media.
> ...



La penso come te
Io ho saputo questa sera di essere stata a contatto con un positivo 
Nel suo studio per un oretta 
Avevamo  entrambi le fpp2 ma a sto punto non so che cosa pensare ..


----------



## Foglia (6 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un momento io non parlavo di misure per bloccare il contagio
> 
> Parlavo di MODALITA' di diffusione del contagio, e mi pare appunto indiscutibile a questo punto qui che contatti promiscui diffusi e ravvicinati, senza particolari precauzioni, siano una causa di diffusione del contagio
> 
> Quanto alle "misure" di contenimento, ci ho aperto apposta il 3d per parlare insieme di quelle adottate dal governo


Ok. Perdona un istante il (parziale) OT.
Parli di assembramenti, movida e altro.  Ammesso che siano le cause principali di contagio.  Diamogli per buono. Ed è chiaro che il virus  "si diffonde" per contatto.  Se vado in eremitaggio in una grotta sto certamente più serena.
Ma posto che stiamo facendo fallire l'Italia  (Non che gli altri paesi siano esemplari eh), e date le risorse (cure, sussidi etc.) limitate, non sarebbe forse il caso di rivedere certi parametri? Il virus è un virus.  È chiaro che quanto più sto vicino ad altri quanti più rischi ho di prenderlo. Non occorre uno scienziato. 
Sto dicendo, visto che l'isolamento è il modo migliore di far fallire (ulteriormente) il Paese, e visto che i soldi per sanità migliore, trasporti sicuri, indennizzi a tutti i poveri cristi che non hanno il culo al caldo non ci sono, ripeto: Non sarebbe meglio isolare anziani e categorie a rischio? È a questi dedicare i fondi necessari.  Prevalentemente. 
Domanda: sei d'accordo o no?


----------



## Lara3 (7 Novembre 2020)

Foglia: 
“Ok. Perdona un istante il (parziale) OT.
Parli di assembramenti, movida e altro.  Ammesso che siano le cause principali di contagio.  Diamogli per buono. Ed è chiaro che il virus  "si diffonde" per contatto.  Se vado in eremitaggio in una grotta sto certamente più serena.
Ma posto che stiamo facendo fallire l'Italia  (Non che gli altri paesi siano esemplari eh), e date le risorse (cure, sussidi etc.) limitate, non sarebbe forse il caso di rivedere certi parametri? Il virus è un virus.  È chiaro che quanto più sto vicino ad altri quanti più rischi ho di prenderlo. Non occorre uno scienziato.
Sto dicendo, visto che l'isolamento è il modo migliore di far fallire (ulteriormente) il Paese, e visto che i soldi per sanità migliore, trasporti sicuri, indennizzi a tutti i poveri cristi che non hanno il culo al caldo non ci sono, ripeto: Non sarebbe meglio isolare anziani e categorie a rischio? È a questi dedicare i fondi necessari.  Prevalentemente.
Domanda: sei d'accordo o no? “
[/QUOTE]
io conosco personalmente due casi sotto i 30 anni che hanno fatto una forma severa, terapia intensiva, e non sono ancora fuori dopo 4-5 mesi dal contagio. E 4/5 persone su cinquantina decedute. Altre 4/5 sulla cinquantina con forme severe. Parlo di persone senza patologie pregresse.
Ormai è una leggenda metropolitana che si ammalino soprattutto gli anziani.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2020)

@Lara3 (Non ti quoto perché altrimenti facciamo casino coi quote  ).

Non sto dicendo che non colpisca i giovani.  E neppure che non avremo morti. Ce lo stiamo facendo tutti, è inutile negarlo. E chi non lo avesse ancora fatto lo farà, a meno di non vivere completamente isolato.  Quindi?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ok. Perdona un istante il (parziale) OT.
> Parli di assembramenti, movida e altro.  Ammesso che siano le cause principali di contagio.  Diamogli per buono. Ed è chiaro che il virus  "si diffonde" per contatto.  Se vado in eremitaggio in una grotta sto certamente più serena.
> Ma posto che stiamo facendo fallire l'Italia  (Non che gli altri paesi siano esemplari eh), e date le risorse (cure, sussidi etc.) limitate, non sarebbe forse il caso di rivedere certi parametri? Il virus è un virus.  È chiaro che quanto più sto vicino ad altri quanti più rischi ho di prenderlo. Non occorre uno scienziato.
> Sto dicendo, visto che l'isolamento è il modo migliore di far fallire (ulteriormente) il Paese, e visto che i soldi per sanità migliore, trasporti sicuri, indennizzi a tutti i poveri cristi che non hanno il culo al caldo non ci sono, ripeto: Non sarebbe meglio isolare anziani e categorie a rischio? È a questi dedicare i fondi necessari.  Prevalentemente.
> Domanda: sei d'accordo o no?


Sono d'accordo, ma non mi pare serva un DPCM per fare questo, ognuno può farlo in autonomia nei limiti del possibile

Io ad esempio l'ho fatto già a marzo, con un distanziamento domestico, magari inutile.. Magari no (chi lo sa?)
Ma si evitavano rigorosamente contatti ravvicinati, parlando apertamente del perché è percome

E come si può tradurre nei fatti che il governo dovrebbe isolare chi è soggetto a rischio?

Che succederebbe a mia moglie che è soggetto a rischio?
Che arrivano a casa due figuri e in stile Securitate di Ceausescu me la portano via per N mesi?

Io quando parlo di iniziative governative, parlo di iniziative "fattibili" con il nostro contesto culturale sociale e economico.

Iniziative che trovino una traduzione puntuale e immediata in fatti.

Non sogni


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Sono d'accordo, ma non mi pare serva un DPCM per fare questo, ognuno può farlo in autonomia nei limiti del possibile*
> 
> Io ad esempio l'ho fatto già a marzo, con un distanziamento domestico, magari inutile.. Magari no (chi lo sa?)
> Ma si evitavano rigorosamente contatti ravvicinati, parlando apertamente del perché è percome
> ...


Immaginavo che ti trovassi "in prima linea" sull'argomento.

Eh no, comunque, non concordo sul primo grassetto. Questo secondo me è il punto "focale" che non andrebbe lasciato gestire "in autonomia". Anche perché per questioni logistiche mica tutti lo possono fare. E comunque immagino che - pure io che ho una casa di 200 mq - ad avere a casa un nonno (tra me e mio figlio in età prescolare, senza mascherina, e con un mucchio di contatti, anche con positivi) lo uccideremmo. O diversamente sarebbe da affidarsi.... al caso. Triste ma così.

Ed è qui che secondo me dovrebbe intervenire lo Stato. Non per "portare via", per aiutare. E il che presuppone la volontà - certamente - di farsi aiutare. E se questo comporta sacrifici, sia. Le risorse sono limitate. Hanno chiuso di fatto l'economia e hanno garantito la piovuta dal Cielo di soldi che verosimilmente non solo non sono bastati (ai fortunati che li hanno realmente avuti), ma che non ci saranno nemmeno più. Questa è concretezza. E taccio sui sacrifici non di poco conto di chi vive rinchiuso in casa.

Allora mi chiedo (e giungo ad avere una risposta, che è la mia risposta al problema, e non è certamente né una risposta negazionista, né una risposta indolore, semplicemente una risposta che mi pare essere il meno dei mali.... ma non mi pare ve ne siano, di risposte "indolori"  ) se non sarebbe stato - e non sarebbe ancora - meglio destinare i fondi facendo un altro tipo di selezione. Ben vengano le seconde case "di isolamento" per chi (fortunato) ne dispone. Altrimenti che lo stato provveda per determinate categorie (over 65? pazienti con patologie clinicamente accertate? Non lo so.... qui io concentrerei gli studi, e gli sforzi) e tralasci incentivi economici e spese (CIG e altro) che sono di fatto l'anticamera della morte economica di uno Stato che non se le può permettere. Oh.... non so chi conosci tu. Io conosco gente che è allo stremo delle proprie possibilità. Io sto meditando di mettere sotto il materasso i pochi soldi rimasti, e poi vivere dalla parte dei disonesti (iniziando a non pagare la mia previdenza, ad esempio, e sottraendo soldi a possibili pignoramenti. Ci lavoravo in mezzo a gente così, ora inizio a capire che in determinate situazioni non è sbagliato. perdona la crudezza  ). Come me (e anzi: io ringrazio il Cielo, che sono comunque fortunata), e peggio di me, tantissimi altri.

Con i 2200 euro che ho preso da aprile ad oggi, io che sono single, che ci faccio? 
E che ci faccio - soprattutto - se a dicembre me ne tocca pagare (sempre allo stesso Ente che me li ha dati) circa 5000?????

Non sono la sola. E allora - tutti uniti (come nello slogan) - un par di cazzi. Servono come dici tu FATTI. In che direzione devono andare, questi fatti, posta la limitatezza delle risorse?


----------



## Lara3 (7 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> @Lara3 (Non ti quoto perché altrimenti facciamo casino coi quote  ).
> 
> Non sto dicendo che non colpisca i giovani.  E neppure che non avremo morti. Ce lo stiamo facendo tutti, è inutile negarlo. E chi non lo avesse ancora fatto lo farà, a meno di non vivere completamente isolato.  Quindi?


Quindi non vedo soluzioni neanche io tranne che limitare/ridurre assembramenti, ridurre il numero delle persone con cui si ha contatto, chiudere o limitare le attività che favoriscono i contagi. Le attività che chiudono possono reinventarsi, tipo ristoranti che aumentano l’asporto. Un po’ come nella guerra dove ci si adattava. Non mi risulta che nella guerra tutti chiedevano contributi a fondo perso allo stato e ci si faceva la guerra tra i poveri, al contrario c’era più collaborazione credo fra le persone. 
Insomma imaginate il calzolaio che durante la guerra è costretto a chiudere e si lamenta che non riceve i 600 euri dallo stato.
Per le quote chiedo scusa anche io ho fatto casini e ne faccio


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi non vedo soluzioni neanche io tranne che limitare/ridurre assembramenti, ridurre il numero delle persone con cui si ha contatto, chiudere o limitare le attività che favoriscono i contagi. Le attività che chiudono possono reinventarsi, tipo ristoranti che aumentano l’asporto. Un po’ come nella guerra dove ci si adattava. Non mi risulta che nella guerra tutti chiedevano contributi a fondo perso allo stato e ci si faceva la guerra tra i poveri, al contrario c’era più collaborazione credo fra le persone.
> Insomma imaginate il calzolaio che durante la guerra è costretto a chiudere e si lamenta che non riceve i 600 euri dallo stato.
> Per le quote chiedo scusa anche io ho fatto casini e ne faccio


Avoja, se è per questo, di quanti ne morivano, durante la Guerra, per le epidemie. Non se ne curava nessuno.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> @Lara3 (Non ti quoto perché altrimenti facciamo casino coi quote  ).
> 
> Non sto dicendo che non colpisca i giovani.  E neppure che non avremo morti. Ce lo stiamo facendo tutti, è inutile negarlo. E chi non lo avesse ancora fatto lo farà, a meno di non vivere completamente isolato.  Quindi?


Fondamentalmente sì.
Come è stato più volte detto, stiamo tutti perseguendo l'immunità di gregge.
Poiché abbiamo risorse per il sistema sanitario abbastanza limitate, dobbiamo evitare di avere troppi casi contemporaneamente per non mandare in tilt il sistema.
Allo stato attuale bastano poche decine di pazienti Covid per mandare in tilt un ospedale milanese. 
Nella Milano metropolitana siamo 5 milioni...
Nel mio comune, dove abbiamo il record in percentuale dei contagi del sud milanese siamo al 3% finora della popolazione positiva.
Lo stare isolati ha il fine di evitare la congestione degli ospedali, ma ha la ovvia conseguenza di allontanare nel tempo l'immunità di gregge.
Il vaccino, come tutti i vaccini, non coprirà l'intera popolazione, avrà un efficacia limitata in percentuale (alla radio RAI ho sentito un 50%) e per un periodo ancora da definirsi, quindi non ci liberera', soprattutto se non verranno stabiliti i necessari protocolli per la distribuzione a 70 gradi sotto zero. 
Che cosa voglio dire?
Che ha perfettamente ragione chi sta dicendo che dovremo abituarci a questo stile di vita, che caratterizzerà le nostre vite ancora per molti anni.
E che alla fine ci troveremo in un mondo sicuramente diverso, con più single, meno occasioni di socialità e divertimento, più improntato al lavoro produttivo.
A meno di non imitare, la Svezia, strada che mi sembra alquanto denigrata dai media nostrani.
Oppure di investire risorse ingenti nel sistema sanitario, cosa che non si sta facendo. 
A mio parere, poiché uscire da questa situazione NON SARÀ GRATUITO, si è scelto scientemente di addebitare piuttosto il costo alla fascia della popolazione appartenente al ceto medio basso, alle P. Iva, ad alcuni settori (turismo, tempo libero, arte e sport), ai disoccupati, ai giovani.
A meno di un'instabilita' crescente (che potrebbe però essere bilanciata da una crescita del fenomeno terroristico) difficile da gestire, questa è la strada che abbiamo intrapreso e quel che sembra temporaneo probabilmente durerà molto tempo ancora. 
Gli italiani hanno tanti risparmi...


----------



## Skorpio (7 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ben vengano le seconde case "di isolamento" per chi (fortunato) ne dispone. Altrimenti che lo stato provveda per determinate categorie (over 65? pazienti con patologie clinicamente accertate?..


Proviamo a tradurre in "fatti"

Io sono Conte e te sei Speranza

Come si traduce sta cosa in un decreto che si fa uscire stanotte? Che ci si scrive?

Art. 1 le seconde case sono tutte requisite
Art. 2 gli over 65 devono andare tuti isolati in queste case, così come i soggetti a rischio
Art 3.... (ehi.. psss.. Ma.. Siamo davvero sicuri che tutto questo sia Fattibile Oggi? )


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il problema  (principale) non sono i giovani.
> Sono gli anziani.


Sono le persone fragili.
Tutti i virus attaccano per prime le persone che hanno difese immunitarie più basse rispetto agli altri.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Posto che nessuno ha la bacchetta magica, non riterresti più sensato isolare quelli più a rischio, anziché isolarci tutti?


Dipende. Se i pensionati per esempio sono un bacino elettorale fondamentale per determinati partiti, non se ne farà mai niente.
Più che isolare, io parlerei di assistere. 
Da quel che so, da noi, è proprio quello che viene a mancare. E non è una novità.


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Proviamo a tradurre in "fatti"
> 
> Io sono Conte e te sei Speranza
> 
> ...



Nessuna requisizione di case. Semplicemente "si fa la conta" dei soggetti potenzialmente a rischio (quanti sono - oggi - a tenersi i nonni in casa? Giusto per ridimensionare quel che dici tu, a livello numerico) e si cercano soluzioni idonee. E se i nonni e i soggetti "critici" vivono già in condizioni per poter stare isolati, li si aiuta concretamente per renderli in grado di non uscire di casa, o uscirci il meno possibile).

Ti sembra assurdo questo, e non ti sembra assurdo che ci si organizzi da casa, a proprie spese, per la DAD (chi ha detto che SI DEVONO AVERE certi strumenti informatici, per giunta costosi? E se hai più figli?). Domande. Altro che bonus vacanze o biciclette (sono mai arrivati? Che avrei quella di mio figlio da scaricare ).


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> La penso come te
> Io ho saputo questa sera di essere stata a contatto con un positivo
> Nel suo studio per un oretta
> Avevamo  entrambi le fpp2 ma a sto punto non so che cosa pensare ..


Hai voglia. Se ti faccio l'elenco delle persone con cui sono venuto a contatto io...
Non c'è un luogo cittadino che io o gli altri membri della famiglia non si frequenti (naturismo e vacanzieri a parte) che non abbia almeno un caso Covid.
In ufficio l'hanno fatto già la metà, pur essendo tutti a casa a lavorare da 8 mesi... 
E, contrariamente alla vulgata appresa dai media, si sono ammalati specialmente quelli più attenti, che escono raramente di casa, che hanno una modesta vita sociale e in diversi casi che non hanno neppure fatto le vacanze. Ovvero, quelli che da sempre sono i più fragili, diciamo quelli che ogni inverno si fanno comunque la loro influenza e appena c'è qualcosa in giro lo beccano.


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sono le persone fragili.
> Tutti i virus attaccano per prime le persone che hanno difese immunitarie più basse rispetto agli altri.


Credo che non sia un discorso prevalentemente di difese immunitarie. Però non sono un medico.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nessuna requisizione di case. Semplicemente "si fa la conta" dei soggetti potenzialmente a rischio (quanti sono - oggi - a tenersi i nonni in casa? Giusto per ridimensionare quel che dici tu, a livello numerico) e si cercano soluzioni idonee. E se i nonni e i soggetti "critici" vivono già in condizioni per poter stare isolati, li si aiuta concretamente per renderli in grado di non uscire di casa, o uscirci il meno possibile).
> 
> Ti sembra assurdo questo, e non ti sembra assurdo che ci si organizzi da casa, a proprie spese, per la DAD (chi ha detto che SI DEVONO AVERE certi strumenti informatici, per giunta costosi? E se hai più figli?). Domande. Altro che bonus vacanze o biciclette (sono mai arrivati? Che avrei quella di mio figlio da scaricare ).


Per esempio, obbligando i supermercati a predisporre la spesa a casa per tutti gli over 70.
O assegnando loro un percorso differenziato di controlli sanitari domiciliari. 
Poi... C'è anziano e anziano. 
Da noi alcuni sopravvivono con la sociale... 
Però il vero problema sono le RSA e le badanti...


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Hai voglia. Se ti faccio l'elenco delle persone con cui sono venuto a contatto io...
> Non c'è un luogo cittadino che io o gli altri membri della famiglia non si frequenti (naturismo e vacanzieri a parte) che non abbia almeno un caso Covid.
> In ufficio l'hanno fatto già la metà, pur essendo tutti a casa a lavorare da 8 mesi...
> E, contrariamente alla vulgata appresa dai media, si sono ammalati specialmente quelli più attenti, che escono raramente di casa, che hanno una modesta vita sociale e in diversi casi che non hanno neppure fatto le vacanze. Ovvero, quelli che da sempre sono i più fragili, diciamo quelli che ogni inverno si fanno comunque la loro influenza e appena c'è qualcosa in giro lo beccano.



Boh io non faccio mai influenza ma vedo che qui non ci sono regole 
Sportivi anziani ragazzi morigerati 
Bah


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Boh io non faccio mai influenza ma vedo che qui non ci sono regole
> Sportivi anziani ragazzi morigerati
> Bah


Si ammalano TUTTI.
Ma chi - statisticamente - finisce più spesso in rianimazione e ne esce morto? Anziani e soggetti con problemi clinici pregressi.
Con questo non escludo (come di fatto non è escluso oggi) che ne muoiano anche tra i giovani e sani.
Ce la facciamo tutti, questa merda di virus, se non ce la siamo già fatta (e magari anche più volte).
Perdonate se sembro brutale.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo che non sia un discorso prevalentemente di difese immunitarie. Però non sono un medico.


È quello che dicono quasi tutti i medici.
Io ascolto soprattutto la radio, Raiuno. Ci sono interviste molto interessanti e soprattutto non trovi le solite pagate star televisive che sparano minchiate terroristiche. 
Dopodiché l'informazione la trovi più o meno tra tutte le direttive ufficiali.
Io mi affido all'Iss, all'Oms, leggo giornali stranieri.
Metto sempre in dubbio ciò che è pubblicato da Repubblica, Fatto, Corriere, Giornale, Libero perché lavorando da 25 anni nell'editoria so quali sono i criteri di redazione di un articolo. 
Quello che scrivo non è frutto di mie deduzioni, quindi. 
Ripeto ciò che ho ascoltato.


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> È quello che dicono quasi tutti i medici.
> Io ascolto soprattutto la radio, Raiuno. Ci sono interviste molto interessanti e soprattutto non trovi le solite pagate star televisive che sparano minchiate terroristiche.
> Dopodiché l'informazione la trovi più o meno tra tutte le direttive ufficiali.
> Io mi affido all'Iss, all'Oms, leggo giornali stranieri.
> ...


Se per difese immunitarie intendi quelle che ti consentono di "combattere" il virus (non quelle che ti evitano di prenderlo) mi correggo io


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Boh io non faccio mai influenza ma vedo che qui non ci sono regole
> Sportivi anziani ragazzi morigerati
> Bah


Le regole sono quelle del funzionamento della macchina umana e valgono per questo genere di virus respiratori, come per il raffreddore o l'influenza.
Non per altri che utilizzano altri veicoli di trasmissione, come il sangue.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se per difese immunitarie intendi quelle che ti consentono di "combattere" il virus (non quelle che ti evitano di prenderlo) mi correggo io


Per prenderlo credo tu intenda entrare in contatto senza sviluppare la malattia.
Esattamente.


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Per esempio, obbligando i supermercati a predisporre la spesa a casa per tutti gli over 70.
> O assegnando loro un percorso differenziato di controlli sanitari domiciliari.
> Poi... C'è anziano e anziano.
> Da noi alcuni sopravvivono con la sociale...
> Però *il vero problema sono le RSA e le badanti...*


Eh, ma quello comunque è difficilmente risolvibile in ogni caso ( se non prevedendo che le badanti debbano restare sepolte in casa pure loro: ma è un accordo - questo sì - che deve secondo me essere lasciato alla libera negoziazione delle parti). Per le RSA non so: conosco una che ci lavora, il virus lo ha fatto in forma abbastanza grave, a quanto pare però la sua RSA è una di quelle dove non sono avvenuti contagi....


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Per prenderlo credo tu intenda entrare in contatto senza sviluppare la malattia.
> Esattamente.


Anche quello. Ma in realtà io pensavo più agli anticorpi, non so se siano della stessa "famiglia"


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Proviamo a tradurre in "fatti"
> 
> Io sono Conte e te sei Speranza
> 
> ...


Per i clandestini lo stato italiano ha pagato traghetti, navi da crociera e hotel.
Strutture ce ne sono, al momento non utilizzate.
Dai B&B vuoti agli hotel alle case vacanza date in affitto.
Certo, ha un costo.
Potresti fare una patrimoniale per supportarlo.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh, ma quello comunque è difficilmente risolvibile in ogni caso ( se non prevedendo che le badanti debbano restare sepolte in casa pure loro: ma è un accordo - questo sì - che deve secondo me essere lasciato alla libera negoziazione delle parti). Per le RSA non so: conosco una che ci lavora, il virus lo ha fatto in forma abbastanza grave, a quanto pare però la sua RSA è una di quelle dove non sono avvenuti contagi....


Io ho perso 2 parenti e un vecchio amico in RSA.
Luogo chiuso, persone fragili, condizioni igieniche non adeguate alla protezione da virus.
Quando entra fa strage.


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Per i clandestini lo stato italiano ha pagato traghetti, navi da crociera e hotel.
> Strutture ce ne sono, al momento non utilizzate.
> Dai B&B vuoti agli hotel alle case vacanza date in affitto.
> Certo, ha un costo.
> Potresti fare una patrimoniale per supportarlo.


Si. Se poi si fossero evitati "bonus" per mandarci in vacanza e farci pedalare (tutti, a prescindere dal reddito, perché siamo democratici ) forse forse qualche soldino in più sarebbe venuto fuori per le cose "serie". A proposito: hanno speso tanto soldi per il nostro ospedale di Rho: poi manca il personale. Però ufficialmente i posti letto sono aumentati. Te dici che è sicuro, o è un lazzaretto? O magari, riducendo il numero di quelli che finiscono in terapia intensiva forse forse....
E magari, lasciando aperta l'economia, tutta quella Cassa Integrazione....


----------



## Skorpio (7 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Per i clandestini lo stato italiano ha pagato traghetti, navi da crociera e hotel.
> Strutture ce ne sono, al momento non utilizzate.
> Dai B&B vuoti agli hotel alle case vacanza date in affitto.
> Certo, ha un costo.
> Potresti fare una patrimoniale per supportarlo.


Un DPCM che deve uscire domani può istituire una patrimoniale?
Chi firma?

È quanti minuti abbiamo a disposizione per "buttar giù" qualche riga che spiega come e chi paga questa patrimoniale?


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un DPCM che deve uscire domani può istituire una patrimoniale?
> Chi firma?
> 
> È quanti minuti abbiamo a disposizione per "buttar giù" qualche riga che spiega come e chi paga questa patrimoniale?


Fondi ce ne erano già. Basta guardare a come sono stati butt... ops, spesi.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Skorpio (7 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fondi ce ne erano già. Basta guardare a come sono stati butt... ops, spesi.


OGGI io parlo di OGGI

Il passato non c'è più

Oggi che si fa? Oggi vuol dire stasera.

E chi lo spiega agli over 65 che devono andare murati x mesi da qualche parte per decreto dello stato da oggi a domani, perché gli under 65 devono continuare la loro vita? 

Si richiama Amadeus?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Per i clandestini lo stato italiano ha pagato traghetti, navi da crociera e hotel.
> Strutture ce ne sono, al momento non utilizzate.
> Dai B&B vuoti agli hotel alle case vacanza date in affitto.
> Certo, ha un costo.
> Potresti fare una patrimoniale per supportarlo.


Secondo me preferisce che la gente si curi privatamente, che mettere una patrimoniale diretta


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho perso 2 parenti e un vecchio amico in RSA.
> Luogo chiuso, persone fragili, condizioni igieniche non adeguate alla protezione da virus.
> Quando entra fa strage.


Rsa private che costano ai parenti un sacco di soldi, non essere riuscite a tutelare i propri clienti/pazienti è impensabile


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> OGGI io parlo di OGGI
> 
> Il passato non c'è più
> 
> ...


OGGI, caro mio si dovrebbe fare esattamente la stessa cosa. Coi fondi disponibili. Se agli over 65 non piace l'idea (embé, però se lo facciamo tutti è un'altra cosa , peccato che gli over 65 hanno una pensione e non devono lavorare) di restare finché non sarà possibile fare altrimenti, che lo facciano a loro rischio e pericolo. A loro si deve mettere a disposizione LA POSSIBILITA' DI FARLO. Sapendo anche che - se non la accettano - a quel punto non solo sarà a loro rischio e pericolo, ma anche che saranno "in fondo", alla lista delle cure. Vediamo quanti non accettano (però ovviamente, mettendoli nel concreto in grado di fare quella scelta). Ripeto: sono relativamente pochi quelli per i quali bisognerebbe pensare a una casa, rispetto ovviamente al numero totale. Spesa e prime necessità garantite per loro. Come non spetta a me mettere a punto semplici criteri attuativi, abbiamo tante menti "illuminate" al Governo, che una soluzione la si trova senza nemmeno spendere molto. Anzi: magari creando posti di lavoro per chi lo ha perso. Pensa te


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi non vedo soluzioni neanche io tranne che limitare/ridurre assembramenti, ridurre il numero delle persone con cui si ha contatto, chiudere o limitare le attività che favoriscono i contagi. Le attività che chiudono possono reinventarsi, tipo ristoranti che aumentano l’asporto. Un po’ come nella guerra dove ci si adattava. Non mi risulta che nella guerra tutti chiedevano contributi a fondo perso allo stato e ci si faceva la guerra tra i poveri, al contrario c’era più collaborazione credo fra le persone.
> Insomma imaginate il calzolaio che durante la guerra è costretto a chiudere e si lamenta che non riceve i 600 euri dallo stato.
> Per le quote chiedo scusa anche io ho fatto casini e ne faccio


E che cazzo, si moriva di fame durante la guerra.
Mia zia faceva la fila a 11 anni per avere qualcosa da mangiare per mio padre e non sempre c'è n'era. 
Abbiamo avuto baracche per decenni, vicino a casa. 
Miracolo a Milano è fin troppo ottimista, priva a vivere in una cazzo di baracca per anni senza manco le fognature. 
E se non c'era il piano Marshall ti scordavi pure il boom degli anni '60, Cinecitta' e la ripresa economica. 
Per non parlare di quanto le mafie siano cresciute nel dopoguerra e del clima politico che ci fu per decenni.
La stiamo pagando ancora adesso, quella guerra.
Ti faccio un esempio.
Amica di mia figlia, in 5 in casa, un solo reddito, lui barista, ora in Cig.
Per mantenere tutti secondo te che fa? 
Spaccia. 
Qui da me chi va in difficoltà quello trova da fare, finché non va in carcere. 
Sai quanti ne conosce mia figlia? 
Sai quanto può diventare di merda vivere in aree così, al limite della disperazione? 
Poi non lamentatevi della crescita della criminalità. 
La camorra già affila i denti per comprare e ripulire quel che le conviene dai fallimenti lombardi. 
Zona rossa, eh.


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E che cazzo, si moriva di fame durante la guerra.
> Mia zia faceva la fila a 11 anni per avere qualcosa da mangiare per mio padre e non sempre c'è n'era.
> Abbiamo avuto baracche per decenni, vicino a casa.
> Miracolo a Milano è fin troppo ottimista, priva a vivere in una cazzo di baracca per anni senza manco le fognature.
> ...


Si. Se poi il calzolaio, in Guerra, moriva di fame (sempre ammesso che non fosse al fronte) in effetti non gliene sbatteva niente a nessuno. Nel contesto, che volevi che fossero, le epidemie? Boccate d'aria fresca


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. Se poi si fossero evitati "bonus" per mandarci in vacanza e farci pedalare (tutti, a prescindere dal reddito, perché siamo democratici ) forse forse qualche soldino in più sarebbe venuto fuori per le cose "serie". A proposito: hanno speso tanto soldi per il nostro ospedale di Rho: poi manca il personale. Però ufficialmente i posti letto sono aumentati. Te dici che è sicuro, o è un lazzaretto? O magari, riducendo il numero di quelli che finiscono in terapia intensiva forse forse....
> E magari, lasciando aperta l'economia, tutta quella Cassa Integrazione....


Certo. Queste sono scelte, dettate da opportunità.
Già anni fa il personale infermieristico lo si trovava con difficoltà. La sorella di mia moglie era dirigente di un ente pubblico ospedaliero. Doveva cercare personale in Albania. I geni del governo hanno istituito la laurea in scienze Infermieristiche a numero chiuso.
Nel frattempo i privati si sono affidati a cooperative per il personale paramedico.
Ricordo una mia amica italiana licenziata dopo anni insieme ad altri. 
Abbattere i costi era lo scopo. 
Sono anni che anche il pubblico ha tagliato risorse, con tutti i governi. 
Tanto a pagare spetta a noi, adesso.


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Certo. Queste sono scelte, dettate da opportunità.
> Già anni fa il personale infermieristico lo si trovava con difficoltà. La sorella di mia moglie era dirigente di un ente pubblico ospedaliero. Doveva cercare personale in Albania. I geni del governo hanno istituito la laurea in scienze Infermieristiche a numero chiuso.
> Nel frattempo i privati si sono affidati a cooperative per il personale paramedico.
> Ricordo una mia amica italiana licenziata dopo anni insieme ad altri.
> ...


Appunto. Ma non ci vuole nemmeno un genio a capire che - assodata l'insufficienza del sistema sanitario (anche da noi che siamo un "fiore all'occhiello", per così dire) - forse è il caso (oltre che come già giustamente detto di non creare panico) di tutelare per primi quelli che numericamente più degli altri in Ospedale ci finiscono gravi e ci escono spesso morti.

Oh, non ci vuole un politico "geniale", ci vuole solo un pò di concretezza. Che comunque le responsabilità (tanto osannate quando si tratta di quantificare lo stipendio, quanto poi temute ed evitate per il resto) se le pigliano lo stesso. Vedi scuole aperte, lavoro (per chi ancora ce l'ha) eccetera.
Perché non chiudere tutto subito, oh 
Che tanto i morti ci sono tenendo aperto.

Troppo comodo chiudere "a singhiozzo" per fare iscrivere la gente in palestra (e dare finto ossigeno sulle spalle altrui). Troppo comodo "sognare" un Natale dove la gente non fa cenoni, ma spende ugualmente come prima. Che bello, eh?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> A loro si deve mettere a disposizione LA POSSIBILITA' DI FARLO. Sapendo anche che - se non la accettano - a quel punto non solo sarà a loro rischio e pericolo, ma anche che saranno "in fondo", alla lista delle cure.


E secondo te è possibile prevedere questo meccanismo con un DPCM che dovrebbe uscire fra qualche ora? 

Quindi vuoi dire che è possibile con un DPCM stabilire che chi non accetta un isolamento forzoso in base all'età anagrafica, scivola in fondo a una graduatoria teorica di assistenza sanitaria in caso di bisogno? 

Ciò è possibile normarlo per DPCM?


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E secondo te è possibile prevedere questo meccanismo con un DPCM che dovrebbe uscire fra qualche ora?
> 
> Quindi vuoi dire che è possibile con un DPCM stabilire che chi non accetta un isolamento forzoso in base all'età anagrafica, scivola in fondo a una graduatoria teorica di assistenza sanitaria in caso di bisogno?
> 
> Ciò è possibile normarlo per DPCM?


Non mi occupo di diritto pubblico, però so che durante il cd. "stato di calamità " il governo ha la facoltà di emanare i provvedimenti che gli paiono più idonei. Le graduatorie, per tua info, ci sono già state. E ripeto: non isolamento forzoso, ma accettazione di.... cure di prevenzione? Allora seguendo il tuo ragionamento, che sarà una volta fatto il vaccino? Oh ragazzi, se vogliamo scherzare.... però le multe a chi usciva semplicemente di casa le hanno fatte, eh?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non mi occupo di diritto pubblico, però so che durante il cd. "stato di calamità " il governo ha la facoltà di emanare i provvedimenti che gli paiono più idonei. Le graduatorie, per tua info, ci sono già state. E ripeto: non isolamento forzoso, ma accettazione di.... cure di prevenzione? Allora seguendo il tuo ragionamento, che sarà una volta fatto il vaccino? Oh ragazzi, se vogliamo scherzare.... però le multe a chi usciva semplicemente di casa le hanno fatte, eh?


Ma anche la app immuni è nata come accettazione di

Allora si poteva anche fare che chi liberamente non la avesse installata, se si ammalava erano cazzi suoi

In Cina credo sia possibile, in Italia ho qualche dubbio

Ripeto, io parlo di cose FATTIBILI OGGI con gli strumenti e le risorse che ci sono OGGI qui e adesso

Non di sogni in stile "sarebbe tanto bello se oggi si potesse fare..."

Questo non è il 3d dei sogni e del "sarebbe stato bello se.."


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma anche la app immuni è nata come accettazione di
> 
> Allora si poteva anche fare che chi liberamente non la avesse installata, se si ammalava erano cazzi suoi
> 
> ...


Ribadisco una ad una le cose che ho già detto. 
La app. Immuni non l'ho installata, non credo che porti alcun beneficio  (se non nelle tasche di chi l'ha fatta). Se fosse stata una scelta di vita o di morte, la avrei installata. Non mi pare un esempio proporzionale, però.  Buffonate di una app. vs. misure atte a tutelare in prevenzione chi più di altri è soggetto alla morte in questi casi.  Che poi voglio vedere non solo me, ma pure un ottantenne, alle prese con quella app. Essu', siamo seri.


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma anche la app immuni è nata come accettazione di
> 
> Allora si poteva anche fare che chi liberamente non la avesse installata, se si ammalava erano cazzi suoi
> 
> ...


Un'ultima cosa: invece è possibile, a un libero professionista, un imprenditore, un negoziante, dire che da oggi non lavora???? Vedi che comunque la Cina non è molto lontana.  Facciamo la selezione di quello che è più comodo "invadere e di quello che no?
È ovvio che in questi frangenti si arrivi a fare scelte anche impopolari.  Mi sembra però che apprestare una soluzione fattibile (quella di farsi aiutare) sia un po' più democratica rispetto all'intimare a chicchessia di fare la fame per il bene "di tutti ". Di tutti? Ma vafanchiulo (Non a te ).


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non sono completamente d'accordo. Da ignorante penso invece che il periodo estivo sia stato determinante, comprese le vacanze. Ci sono paesi del Sud Italia, per esempio, pieni di contagi, oggi. Abbiamo abbassato la guardia e la mascherina.


Diciamo che un virus che ci ha messo due mesi per diffondersi in tutto il mondo dalla Cina dove è nato era impensabile e lasciasse indenne la Campania o la Puglia dopo 8. Non è che Alzano sia pieno di vacanzieri cinesi. Anzi, forse la sua concentrazione in aree specifiche troppo a lungo è strana.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> OGGI, caro mio si dovrebbe fare esattamente la stessa cosa. Coi fondi disponibili. Se agli over 65 non piace l'idea (embé, però se lo facciamo tutti è un'altra cosa , peccato che gli over 65 hanno una pensione e non devono lavorare) di restare finché non sarà possibile fare altrimenti, che lo facciano a loro rischio e pericolo. A loro si deve mettere a disposizione LA POSSIBILITA' DI FARLO. Sapendo anche che - se non la accettano - a quel punto non solo sarà a loro rischio e pericolo, ma anche che saranno "in fondo", alla lista delle cure. Vediamo quanti non accettano (però ovviamente, mettendoli nel concreto in grado di fare quella scelta). Ripeto: sono relativamente pochi quelli per i quali bisognerebbe pensare a una casa, rispetto ovviamente al numero totale. Spesa e prime necessità garantite per loro. Come non spetta a me mettere a punto semplici criteri attuativi, abbiamo tante menti "illuminate" al Governo, che una soluzione la si trova senza nemmeno spendere molto. Anzi: magari creando posti di lavoro per chi lo ha perso. Pensa te


Scusa ma se uno a 65 anni non è ancora in pensione, cosa ne facciamo? 
Gli anziani sono Stati contagiati dai famigliari che si prendono vcura di loro. 
Ho sentito di anziani depressi finiti in ospedale e li infettati in un secondo momento. 
A me pare tanto che si voglia dare la colpa a sti poveri vecchietti che c'entrano poco e un cazzo.


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *Scusa ma se uno a 65 anni non è ancora in pensione, cosa ne facciamo?*
> Gli anziani sono Stati contagiati dai famigliari che si prendono vcura di loro.
> Ho sentito di anziani depressi finiti in ospedale e li infettati in un secondo momento.
> A me pare tanto che si voglia* dare la colpa* a sti poveri vecchietti che c'entrano poco e un cazzo.


Questo in effetti sarebbe un punto da chiarire (penso ai liberi professionisti che d norma vanno in pensione agli 80).

Non è questione di "colpa". Al contrario. E' questione di tutela che sia il più indolore possibile per tutti. Formule magiche perché sia del tutto indolore io non ne ho


----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che un virus che ci ha messo due mesi per diffondersi in tutto il mondo dalla Cina dove è nato era impensabile e lasciasse indenne la Campania o la Puglia dopo 8. Non è che Alzano sia pieno di vacanzieri cinesi. Anzi, forse la sua concentrazione in aree specifiche troppo a lungo è strana.


Non penso fosse impensabile. Bastava evitare, per esempio, di andare a fare le vacanze all'estero. E non solo per solidarietà nazionale, anche se come al solito si è solo bravi a parlare ma non a fare. 
Comunque ormai è inutile parlarne.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oggi è uscito il tanto atteso decreto che tuttoi aspettavamo, dato il prevedibile aumento dei contagi nel paese
> 
> Finalmente, vien da dire, un provvedimento serio e fatto con consapevolezza e strategia
> 
> ...


Da noi si parla di stagione sciistica ; si cerca di trovare soluzioni. Mascherine sugli impianti ( già obbligatorie in estate), prenotazioni per i ristoranti sulle piste, aumento aree adibite alla ristorazione, sacchetti per il pranzo, ecc
Ma... come ci si sente fare uno sport non privo di rischi nelle condizioni in cui le TI sono al collasso ?
Io non me la sento; dovrei parlare con i ragazzi che non è il caso.
Oltre al fatto che non credo sia possibile evitare l’assembramento nella prossimità degli impianti e punti ristoro. Una passeggiata in solitaria nella montagna ci sta, ma stare in fila alla funivia crea assembramenti.
Anche lasciando gli impianti aperti ( e non credo neanche sia possibile con i contagi che ci sono) io non intendo approfittarne.
È decisamente inopportuno.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non mi occupo di diritto pubblico, però so che durante il cd. "stato di calamità " il governo ha la facoltà di emanare i provvedimenti che gli paiono più idonei. Le graduatorie, per tua info, ci sono già state. E ripeto: non isolamento forzoso, ma accettazione di.... cure di prevenzione? Allora seguendo il tuo ragionamento, che sarà una volta fatto il vaccino? Oh ragazzi, se vogliamo scherzare.... però le multe a chi usciva semplicemente di casa le hanno fatte, eh?


Non so.. Non credo nessun governo possa oggi decretare una cosa così 

Ma non mi pare una cattiva idea quella di togliere la assistenza sanitaria a un ultra 65enne che non si sottopone a un isolamento volontario sotto l'egida di autorità governative

Forse servirebbe, in caso di rinuncia a Questo "programma di protezione" , a responsabilizzare chi dovrebbe averne cura in primis, e cioè gli altri familiari 

Magari cominciano loro a metter davvero la testa a posto, dato che se al loro anziano succedesse qualcosa a causa  delle loro imperizie, si troverebbe scoperto. 

Non è una cattiva idea


----------



## Marjanna (8 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so.. Non credo nessun governo possa oggi decretare una cosa così
> 
> Ma non mi pare una cattiva idea quella di togliere la assistenza sanitaria a un ultra 65enne che non si sottopone a un isolamento volontario sotto l'egida di autorità governative
> 
> ...


Ma siete seri?
Vi rendete conto di cosa significhi togliere assistenza sanitaria?


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma siete seri?
> Vi rendete conto di cosa significhi togliere assistenza sanitaria?


Non storpiatemi,  please  

Io ho detto che i maggiori problemi IN STATISTICA PERCENTUALE, li hanno gli anziani.  Il 90% dei decessi è di anziani, grossomodo. Chi vado a proteggere per primi? Loro. Non accettano? Beh. A questo punto DATA LA LIMITATEZZA DELLE RISORSE OSPEDALIERE (variabile anche un po' da zona a zona, ma è una limitatezza oramai appurata un po' ovunque) lì curo, ma non do' alcuna precedenza  (c'è stata eh) a loro.  E anzi, al contrario, verranno per ultimi. Stiamo parlando ben del reale. Per parte mia la vedo così.  Ripeto: Il 90% dei morti sono anziani.  Che per giunta (almeno in larga parte) non hanno necessità di andare al lavoro. Chi devo tutelare per primi, anche operando restrizioni? Questo il mio pensiero, il resto son storpiature


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so.. Non credo nessun governo possa oggi decretare una cosa così
> 
> Ma non mi pare una cattiva idea quella di togliere la assistenza sanitaria a un ultra 65enne che non si sottopone a un isolamento volontario sotto l'egida di autorità governative
> 
> ...


Chiaramente i parenti che avallassero a quel punto la scelta dell'anziano sarebbero consapevoli NON del fatto che lo stesso verrebbe fatto morire, ma del rischio (che sappiamo oramai essere concreto) che a quel punto se l'ospedale fosse in affanno PRIMA le risorse ospedaliere andrebbero a indirizzarsi verso altre categorie.  Ivi compresi gli anziani che si fossero ammalati malgrado l'accettazione della protezione loro proposta.
Io soluzioni indolori non ne ho


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2020)

Il mio pollice su, è un errore di touch, scusate

EDIT: tolto.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non storpiatemi,  please
> 
> Io ho detto che i maggiori problemi IN STATISTICA PERCENTUALE, li hanno gli anziani.  Il 90% dei decessi è di anziani, grossomodo. Chi vado a proteggere per primi? Loro. Non accettano? Beh. A questo punto DATA LA LIMITATEZZA DELLE RISORSE OSPEDALIERE (variabile anche un po' da zona a zona, ma è una limitatezza oramai appurata un po' ovunque) lì curo, ma non do' alcuna precedenza  (c'è stata eh) a loro.  Stiamo parlando ben del reale. Per parte mia la vedo così.  Ripeto: Il 90% dei morti sono anziani.  Che per giunta (almeno in larga parte) non hanno necessità di andare al lavoro. Chi devo tutelare per primi, anche operando restrizioni? Questo il mio pensiero, il resto son storpiature


Ma tu hai idea della condizione degli over 70? E di chi siano gli over 70 in Italia oggi? Sai quante forme di demenza si manifestano dai 70 in su, in modo lieve, piccole perdite, senza arrivare a forme patologiche conclamate (che spesso quando avviene sono già ben che avanzate), che rendono difficile assorbire cambiamenti e metterli in atto? 
Cosa fai minacci un malato oncologico anziano che esce di casa di levargli l'assistenza sanitaria?
Parliamo di persone, e non credo di averli visti solo io, che nel picco della passata primavera andavano in giro a naso scoperto, riciclando mascherine. Ora molti l'hanno capito che rischiano, e noto più attenzione nell'uso delle mascherine. Non so quanti se ne vadano in giro come nulla fosse. Molte persone svolgono una vita senza grossi sfarzi, ma portando avanti alcune attività che fan parte della loro vita da sempre, come andare a prendere il pane appena sfornato ogni giorno, andare ogni tanto a farsi i capelli (anche gli uomini), andare a fare la spesa, andare a comprare qualche pianta per attività di giardinaggio, andare a comprare qualche attrezzo (e ora ci sono anche grandi store dove spesso girano anziani durante la settimana). E poi alcuni vanno nei bar, nei centri sociali di paese di ritrovo. Non che non li abbia visti anch'io quest'estate piazzati a far aperitivo fuori dai bar, e che un pensiero sul rischio a cui si esponevano non mi sia venuto, ma per loro il mondo è così. E' ciò che conoscono da anni e anni. La fine delle attività che portano avanti la sentono come la loro fine. Chi vive lontano dai centri cittadini è fortunato, può uscire, andare per un campo ma credimi che anche chi vive fuori dalle città se non lo faceva prima non inizia a farlo ora.
Gli ospedali erano già saturi prima di persone anziane, altrimenti non arrivavano alla loro età con pluripatologie. Pluripatogie che però non li rendono necessariamente allettati, incampaci di svolgere attività, ma li rendono fragili.

Non è che non capisca la traccia logica di quello che dici, ma se si sceglie, è una scelta. E' una scelta drastica, perchè se levi l'assistenza sanitaria a qualcuno, a chiunque, cambi la storia di questo paese. 

So che non è facile la situazione in cui ci troviamo, e quello che stanno facendo pagare ad alcune categorie, che poi sono alcune oggi, un domani sarà qualcosa che si estenderà a molti altri, ma le scelte vanno ben pesate.

Inoltre il grosso problema non sono solo gli anziani che muiono, sono quelli che non muiono, che diventeranno portatori di handicap (senza dare per scontato che venga riconosciuto come tale, perchè la trafila per un simile riconoscimento è ben lontana da certe scene da film, almeno in nord Italia, e non credo cambierà dopo il covid). Perchè questo virus ti segna a vita. E tante di queste persone rientrano nella nostra fascia di età.
Già sono anni che la sanità ha subito duri tagli, e chi si è trovato a girare per ospedali li ha visti. Io ho speso un sacco di soldi in privato, perchè il sistema non rispondeva per mancanza di tempi (carenza di personale), di macchinari (di cui dispongono privati), e rende poco motivato il personale. Trovar qualcuno che resiste a questo è raro (per la mia esperienza almeno). Chi può quindi va nel privato, negli ospedali rimangono anziani, e tantissimi extracomunitari. Almeno per mia personale esperienza, nelle sale d'aspetto il 90% sono anziani e persone non native nel nostro paese. Trovare come soluzione vietare l'accesso alle cure per alcuni, per quanto in via estrema sarà quanto a cui si arriverà, mi sembra davvero un gradino in basso, enorme.


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il mio pollice su, è un errore di touch, scusate


Mi faceva in effetti strano 
Ciao


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Chiaramente i parenti che avallassero a quel punto la scelta dell'anziano sarebbero consapevoli NON del fatto che lo stesso verrebbe fatto morire, ma del rischio (che sappiamo oramai essere concreto) che a quel punto se l'ospedale fosse in affanno PRIMA le risorse ospedaliere andrebbero a indirizzarsi verso altre categorie.  Ivi compresi gli anziani che si fossero ammalati malgrado l'accettazione della protezione loro proposta.
> Io soluzioni indolori non ne ho


Si si, chiaro

È un po' il metodo dei pizzettari calabresi degli anni 80 coi negozianti (se accetti la mia protezione se succedesse qualcosa al tuo negozio, ci si pensa noi, altrimenti ti accadesse qualcosa ti dovrai arrangiare) però ho capito

Io non credo che un governo occidentale possa adottare un provvedimento cosi.

Per questo non considero proponibile una proposta così, proprio perché mancano i mezzi normativi e costituzionali per tradurla in "fatto"

Però ho capito, e credo potrebbe funzionare

In Calabria negli anni 80 appunto funzionava


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma tu hai idea della condizione degli over 70? E di chi siano gli over 70 in Italia oggi? Sai quante forme di demenza si manifestano dai 70 in su, in modo lieve, piccole perdite, senza arrivare a forme patologiche conclamate (che spesso quando avviene sono già ben che avanzate), che rendono difficile assorbire cambiamenti e metterli in atto?
> Cosa fai minacci un malato oncologico anziano che esce di casa di levargli l'assistenza sanitaria?
> Parliamo di persone, e non credo di averli visti solo io, che nel picco della passata primavera andavano in giro a naso scoperto, riciclando mascherine. Ora molti l'hanno capito che rischiano, e noto più attenzione nell'uso delle mascherine. Non so quanti se ne vadano in giro come nulla fosse. Molte persone svolgono una vita senza grossi sfarzi, ma portando avanti alcune attività che fan parte della loro vita da sempre, come andare a prendere il pane appena sfornato ogni giorno, andare ogni tanto a farsi i capelli (anche gli uomini), andare a fare la spesa, andare a comprare qualche pianta per attività di giardinaggio, andare a comprare qualche attrezzo (e ora ci sono anche grandi store dove spesso girano anziani durante la settimana). E poi alcuni vanno nei bar, nei centri sociali di paese di ritrovo. Non che non li abbia visti anch'io quest'estate piazzati a far aperitivo fuori dai bar, e che un pensiero sul rischio a cui si esponevano non mi sia venuto, ma per loro il mondo è così. E' ciò che conoscono da anni e anni. La fine delle attività che portano avanti la sentono come la loro fine. Chi vive lontano dai centri cittadini è fortunato, può uscire, andare per un campo ma credimi che anche chi vive fuori dalle città se non lo faceva prima non inizia a farlo ora.
> Gli ospedali erano già saturi prima di persone anziane, altrimenti non arrivavano alla loro età con pluripatologie. Pluripatogie che però non li rendono necessariamente allettati, incampaci di svolgere attività, ma li rendono fragili.
> ...


@Marjanna  , io (ripeto) strade "indolori " per tutti, non ne vedo.  E certamente non è uscito dalla mia bocca che chi deve spostarsi per fare chemioterapia debba restare a casa. O roba simile. Se l'alternativa politicamente corretta è quella di isolarci tutti, per il bene di tutti, e di morire di fame  (ovvio, non tutti ) permetti che non sono d'accordo? 

E ritorno sul discorso della sanità: anche tu ammetti che si possa giungere a.... negare le cure a qualcuno.  Ci siamo già arrivati. È un fatto anche questo.  Brutto finché vuoi, ma perché credi che insistano nel farci stare a casa?


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si si, chiaro
> 
> È un po' il metodo dei pizzettari calabresi degli anni 80 coi negozianti (se accetti la mia protezione se succedesse qualcosa al tuo negozio, ci si pensa noi, altrimenti ti accadesse qualcosa ti dovrai arrangiare) però ho capito
> 
> ...


È anche un po' quello che aveva proposto il governatore della Liguria, tanto per evitare di parlare di mafie.


----------



## isabel (8 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> @Marjanna  , io (ripeto) strade "indolori " per tutti, non ne vedo.  E certamente non è uscito dalla mia bocca che chi deve spostarsi per fare chemioterapia debba restare a casa. O roba simile. Se l'alternativa politicamente corretta è quella di isolarci tutti, per il bene di tutti, e di morire di fame  (ovvio, non tutti ) permetti che non sono d'accordo?
> 
> E ritorno sul discorso della sanità: anche tu ammetti che si possa giungere a.... negare le cure a qualcuno.  Ci siamo già arrivati. È un fatto anche questo.  Brutto finché vuoi, ma perché credi che insistano nel farci stare a casa?


Negare le cure è una questione spinosa.
Seguendo questo principio e ampliando la prospettiva si potrebbe:
1.Curare persone con patologie a carico del fegato solo se astemie.
2. Curare infartuati se e solo se possono dimostrare di non essere fumatori e certifichino uno stile di vita sano.
3. Soccorrere a fronte di incidente stradale solo chi sia sobrio e non abbia infranto il codice della strada.
4. Curare eventuali problematiche legate a malattie infettive, a prescindere dall'età, solo a chi abbia mantenuto una condotta responsabile e non abbia immunodeficienze croniche o temporanee che siano.

E poi, chi più ne ha più ne metta.

Insomma...si aprirebbe un filone ricco, ai miei occhi abbastanza deprecabile, ma ricco.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> @Marjanna  , io (ripeto) strade "indolori " per tutti, non ne vedo.  E certamente non è uscito dalla mia bocca che chi deve spostarsi per fare chemioterapia debba restare a casa. O roba simile. Se l'alternativa politicamente corretta è quella di isolarci tutti, per il bene di tutti, e di morire di fame  (ovvio, non tutti ) permetti che non sono d'accordo?
> 
> E ritorno sul discorso della sanità: anche tu ammetti che si possa giungere a.... negare le cure a qualcuno.  Ci siamo già arrivati. È un fatto anche questo.  Brutto finché vuoi, ma perché credi che insistano nel farci stare a casa?


Perchè è quanto dice chi studia i virus, purtroppo ci sono tante informazioni gratuite accessibili a chiunque di farloccherie, e alcuni articoli interessanti pubblicati in quotidiani hanno un accesso solo a pagamento.
Io non posso farti il sunto in due righe, con il rischio anche di esprimermi in modo scorretto, ma la voce della comunità scientifica (lasciando da parte quanto è diventato salotto mediatico) non può non avere un peso. Secondo te han capito tutto di questo virus? O ti sei fermata al fatto che tu credi averlo fatto (ma test non ne fai per paura di detenzione) e non ne hai avuto danni?

Così.. ce ne son tanti https://royalsociety.org/news/2020/10/urgent-need-to-understand-long-covid/


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi faceva in effetti strano
> Ciao


ciao a te 

Eh. Stavo leggendo su cel e questo sistema dei pollici e delle faccine parte anche solo sfiorando lo schermo, non ho trovato neanche la possibilità di cancellare!!
Esiste un modo che io non sono stata in grado di individuare magari?
Non poter cambiare idea, non poter sbagliare, lo trovo aberrante.

Grazie di averlo trovato strano!
Trovo molto ipocrita esprimersi a faccine, senza aver il coraggio della propria opinione apertamente e lavorando sugli impliciti schieramenti.


un eterno presente dell'opinione.


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao a te
> 
> Eh. Stavo leggendo su cel e questo sistema dei pollici e delle faccine parte anche solo sfiorando lo schermo, non ho trovato neanche la possibilità di cancellare!!
> Esiste un modo che io non sono stata in grado di individuare magari?
> ...


Credo che esista il modo per togliere il like, ma non so nemmeno io come si faccia. Sei molto.... severa 



isabel ha detto:


> Negare le cure è una questione spinosa.
> Seguendo questo principio e ampliando la prospettiva si potrebbe:
> 1.Curare persone con patologie a carico del fegato solo se astemie.
> 2. Curare infartuati se e solo se possono dimostrare di non essere fumatori e certifichino uno stile di vita sano.
> ...


Ciao 

Però dovremmo avere chiaro che stiamo parlando di un contesto  "di calamità ".
Che altrimenti si aprirebbe un filone ricchissimo anche sul perché mi proibiscono di uscire di casa.
Se non è chiaro questo, viene di conseguenza tutto quel che dici. Secondo me  



Marjanna ha detto:


> Perchè è quanto dice chi studia i virus, purtroppo ci sono tante informazioni gratuite accessibili a chiunque di farloccherie, e alcuni articoli interessanti pubblicati in quotidiani hanno un accesso solo a pagamento.
> Io non posso farti il sunto in due righe, con il rischio anche di esprimermi in modo scorretto, ma la voce della comunità scientifica (lasciando da parte quanto è diventato salotto mediatico) non può non avere un peso. Secondo te han capito tutto di questo virus? O ti sei fermata al fatto che tu credi averlo fatto (ma test non ne fai per paura di detenzione) e non ne hai avuto danni?
> 
> Così.. ce ne son tanti https://royalsociety.org/news/2020/10/urgent-need-to-understand-long-covid/


Ma io potrei rifarlo anche dieci volte. Io sono una delle persone a rischio di prenderlo ben più di una volta!  
Non lo posso evitare, questo rischio, e ti dirò che vorrei tanto correrlo anche andando al lavoro.  E perché no, anche pigliando un caffè al mattino  .

Ps. Non mi fraintendere: nei limiti del ragionevole, sono comunque una prudente.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> *Credo che esista il modo per togliere il like*, ma non so nemmeno io come si faccia. Sei molto.... severa


hai ragione!, chiedo
@feather, ciao! c'è un modo? (trovato!) 

Sarei severa se, oltre ad esprimere la mia opinione personale, ne pretendessi l'accettazione come regola generale.
Ma non è così.

Semplicemente penso che chi non ha il coraggio della propria opinione è ipocrita e vigliacco.
Ma è un pensiero che riguarda solo il mio pensare. Che applico ai miei comportamenti.
(nel senso che io mi comporto di conseguenza a questo tipo di pensiero con l'obiettivo di esser fedele a me).
E che applico nella valutazione dell'altro che interagisce con me.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questo in effetti sarebbe un punto da chiarire (penso ai liberi professionisti che d norma vanno in pensione agli 80).
> 
> Non è questione di "colpa". Al contrario. E' questione di tutela che sia il più indolore possibile per tutti. Formule magiche perché sia del tutto indolore io non ne ho


Indolore piangere per solitudine e doverli portare in ospedale per depressione. 

Ma...... Io questa storia degli anziani la trovo assurda a dir poco


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> È anche un po' quello che aveva proposto il governatore della Liguria, tanto per evitare di parlare di mafie.


E perché secondo te  il governatore della Liguria, lui che può "ordinare" con una ordinanza, si è limitato a proporre?


----------



## spleen (8 Novembre 2020)

le due facce di napoli:folla al mare mentre gli ospedali hanno la coda di ambulanze
					

PAOLO BARBUTO per il Messaggero           napoli mare     Folla festante sul lungomare, coda disperata al pronto soccorso dell'Ospedale Cotugno; assembramenti gioiosi in costume sulla spiaggia delle Monache, corsa al salvataggio dei pazienti, con tute protettive, all'arrivo delle




					www.dagospia.com
				




Dear sirs/madams, questa è l'immagine della pandemia. E' napoli ma l' immagine potrebbe essere praticamente presa ovunque.
Credo che le epidemie del passato fossero accolte più che altro con terrore e rassegnazione. Questa è stata accolta, da una società che avrebbe primariamente dovuto affrontarla con estrema razionalita, con incredulità.
Una incredulità che si è trasformata in desiderio di normalità, un desiderio così forte da impedire di vedere la realtà.


----------



## Vera (8 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao a te
> 
> Eh. Stavo leggendo su cel e questo sistema dei pollici e delle faccine parte anche solo sfiorando lo schermo, non ho trovato neanche la possibilità di cancellare!!
> Esiste un modo che io non sono stata in grado di individuare magari?
> ...


Il like significa semplicemente che condividi il pensiero che un'altra persona ha espresso, senza aggiungere altro.
Io trovo aberrante invece quando si vuole, a tutti costi, fare l'anticonvenzionale.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> le due facce di napoli:folla al mare mentre gli ospedali hanno la coda di ambulanze
> 
> 
> PAOLO BARBUTO per il Messaggero           napoli mare     Folla festante sul lungomare, coda disperata al pronto soccorso dell'Ospedale Cotugno; assembramenti gioiosi in costume sulla spiaggia delle Monache, corsa al salvataggio dei pazienti, con tute protettive, all'arrivo delle
> ...


Questa è la dimostrazione della stupidità: certa gente non riesce neanche a comprendere la realtà.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Il like significa semplicemente che condividi il pensiero che un'altra persona ha espresso, senza aggiungere altro.
> Io trovo aberrante invece quando si vuole, a tutti costi, fare l'anticonvenzionale.


Certo.

Come dicevo, non sono altro che opinioni personali.
Lasciano il tempo che trovano.
Tutte valide al loro interno.
E nessuna rappresentativa di altro se non di chi la esprime.  

Per questo permettono di formarsi una valutazione di chi le esprime e di chi la ascolta (attraverso il modo in cui viene recepita).


----------



## Marjanna (8 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma io potrei rifarlo anche dieci volte. Io sono una delle persone a rischio di prenderlo ben più di una volta!
> Non lo posso evitare, questo rischio, e ti dirò che vorrei tanto correrlo anche andando al lavoro.  E perché no, anche pigliando un caffè al mattino  .
> 
> Ps. Non mi fraintendere: nei limiti del ragionevole, sono comunque una prudente.


Diciamo che vorresti lavorare, che è ben che comprensibile, non certo correre il rischio di beccarti un virus.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esiste un modo che io non sono stata in grado di individuare magari?


Io te l'ho messo e te l'ho levato su questo post. Basta cliccare nuovamente nella stessa icona e si leva.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io te l'ho messo e te l'ho levato su questo post. Basta cliccare nuovamente nella stessa icona e si leva.


Che stordita 

Grazie!!


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che stordita
> 
> Grazie!!


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


>


Esattamente 

Non so se lo facevate anche voi, noi da ragazzi quando un* dava prova di deficienza lampante, si faceva il gesto di spiaccicarsi un cono gelato sulla fronte a occhi incrociati sul naso, dicendo "gggelato" mentre si serrava mascella e mandibola


----------



## isabel (8 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Però dovremmo avere chiaro che stiamo parlando di un contesto  "di calamità ".
> Che altrimenti si aprirebbe un filone ricchissimo anche sul perché mi proibiscono di uscire di casa.
> Se non è chiaro questo, viene di conseguenza tutto quel che dici. Secondo me


Ritengo che le limitazioni alla libertà cui ti riferisci siano la logica conseguenza della diffusa intolleranza alla responsabilità personale. 
Più che la calamità, sono miopia ed egoismo (a tutti i livelli) a rendere obbligato ciò che dovrebbe essere scelta individuale e responsabile. 

Detto ciò, a mio parere, la toppa individuata, oltre che deprecabile, non conviene poi tanto. Siamo interdipendenti, in Italia, fortissimamente. 
Ma capisco a cosa serva dire cose del genere, su Twitter eh, non nelle sedi cosiddette istituzionali . 

Io leggo questi decreti, compulsivi e affannati, leggo cose che mi mandano mie amiche dai social...poi guardo la gente intorno a me e, per certi versi, ci trovo una società dissociata, al limite del delirio, in preda ad affabulazione. 

Comprendo anche però che non sono un ristoratore, non sono un parrucchiere etc e neppure ho figli da seguire h24 (che a molti, pesano...dicono), quindi osservo tutto questo processo e mi auguro di non aver bisogno di entrare in una terapia intensiva, cosa che mi auguravo anche nel 2018 ovviamente, perché nemmeno a 40 anni si è certi di uscirne.


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> hai ragione!, chiedo
> @feather, ciao! c'è un modo?
> 
> Sarei severa se, oltre ad esprimere la mia opinione personale, ne pretendessi l'accettazione come regola generale.
> ...


ma togliere il like qui?


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma togliere il like qui?


eh?


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io te l'ho messo e te l'ho levato su questo post. Basta cliccare nuovamente nella stessa icona e si leva.





ipazia ha detto:


> Che stordita
> 
> Grazie!!





ipazia ha detto:


> eh?


intendevo questo


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> intendevo questo


Ah.

Non capivo come togliere la reaction data per errore. 
Adesso ho capito  

Grazie!


----------



## spleen (8 Novembre 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Ritengo che le limitazioni alla libertà cui ti riferisci siano la logica conseguenza della diffusa intolleranza alla responsabilità personale.
> Più che la calamità, sono miopia ed egoismo (a tutti i livelli) a rendere obbligato ciò che dovrebbe essere scelta individuale e responsabile.
> 
> Detto ciò, a mio parere, la toppa individuata, oltre che deprecabile, non conviene poi tanto. Siamo interdipendenti, in Italia, fortissimamente.
> ...


A me sembra una cosa, innanzitutto, cioè che i limiti percettivi nei confronti della situazione (li chiamo così per semplicità) siano limiti personali, nell' ambito che attiene al singolo.
E mostrano tutti i deficit e le carenze di una società che nel suo complesso si crede evoluta e che invece, secondo me, è quella di sempre, del medioevo tecnologico.
Chi ha -voluto- capire la situazione, secondo me, ha compreso appieno la pericolosità dello stato in cui ci troviamo, ne ha avuti i mezzi e la possibilità.
Possibilità che una larga fetta della società non ha utilizzato, ebbra di quel mondo autoreferenziale e fittizio a cui è stata incoraggiata da anni e anni di diseducazione civica e culturale.
Stiamo raccogliendo solo i frutti di quello che siamo diventati e questo virus è solo il detonatore dell' esplosivo che abbiamo accumulato vicino i brandelli di quel che è rimasto della nostra civiltà.


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E perché secondo te  il governatore della Liguria, lui che può "ordinare" con una ordinanza, si è limitato a proporre?


perché ha proposto PRIMA del DPCM.
Lui potrebbe (credo) a questo punto introdurre misure ULTERIORMENTE restrittive, e dubito abbia voglia di diventare impopolare. Non sono ingenua


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Indolore piangere per solitudine e doverli portare in ospedale per depressione.
> 
> Ma...... Io questa storia degli anziani la trovo assurda a dir poco


E allora che facciamo? Domando 
Al di là del fatto che se chiedo a due gestori di palestre che conosco, non li trovo tanto su col morale, e non oso immaginare i baristi. Si tratta di trovare, secondo me, la soluzione che faccia meno morti. Sulla solitudine, e la tristezza, non è che non ne sappia niente. So di cosa si parla.
Tu che soluzione proporresti? Perché io ho l'impressione che - dovunque "si tocchi" - si faccia male. E che si tratti - forse - di saper scegliere il male minore. La massima resa con la minima spesa. Questo è, secondo me.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Diciamo che vorresti lavorare, che è ben che comprensibile, non certo correre il rischio di beccarti un virus.


Dico che correrei volentieri il rischio del virus (che tanto corro ugualmente in altri frangenti) per lavorare. E.... vorrei "solo" pensare al virus, senza dover non dormire la notte a pensare ANCHE al futuro lavorativo. Che il presente è un disastro. E sono stata comunque brava (per una volta me lo dico da sola  ) a non lasciarmi andare. tanto per tornare anche al discorso depressione.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> perché ha proposto PRIMA del DPCM.
> Lui potrebbe (credo) a questo punto introdurre misure ULTERIORMENTE restrittive, e dubito abbia voglia di diventare impopolare. Non sono ingenua


Guarda che non voglio fregarti eh  

Non mi danno la coppa

Dico semplicemente che sono abbastanza certo che un governatore di una regione o un presidente del consiglio, in Italia, oggi, non possono fare un provvedimento come quello che dici, e cioè limitare la assistenza sanitaria a un cittadino in base a una sua "adesione" a un fantomatico programma di protezione anticovid

NNon può tecnicamente, non ha il potere per farlo

Forse con una legge parlamentare, fra una decina d'anni.
Forse..


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2020)

isabel ha detto:


> Ritengo che le limitazioni alla libertà cui ti riferisci siano la logica conseguenza della diffusa intolleranza alla responsabilità personale.
> *Più che la calamità, sono miopia ed egoismo (a tutti i livelli) a rendere obbligato ciò che dovrebbe essere scelta individuale e responsabile*.
> 
> Detto ciò, a mio parere, la toppa individuata, oltre che deprecabile, non conviene poi tanto. Siamo interdipendenti, in Italia, fortissimamente.
> ...


Ognuno credo abbia, per le scelte "individuali", differenti parametri e differenti soglie. Conosco gente che praticamente da febbraio non mette il naso fuori di casa se non per lo stretto indispensabile. Io sepolta in casa da così tanto tempo - credo - sarei già morta.
Figli piccoli (come il mio) da seguire a 24h pesano, te lo garantisco. E voglio un bene dell'anima al mio eh. Ma ti posso anche dire che quando ti dicono che hai perso il lavoro, ti ritrovi da sola, e un bimbo di 5 anni reclama tutta la tua attenzione, non è facile. nemmeno spiegargli perchè - quel giorno - mamma è un pò triste. E nei giorni seguenti pure, l'umore non è al massimo. A lui che (giustamente) chiede quando finirà il coronavirus, e io che non so che cazzo rispondergli. Non sono certo l'unica, eh, ad avere vissuto questo, non sto dicendo questo


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda che non voglio fregarti eh
> 
> Non mi danno la coppa
> 
> ...



E allora scusa, com'è che negli ospedali avevano graduatorie di priorità?


----------



## isabel (8 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> A me sembra una cosa, innanzitutto, cioè che i limiti percettivi nei confronti della situazione (li chiamo così per semplicità) siano limiti personali, nell' ambito che attiene al singolo.
> E mostrano tutti i deficit e le carenze di una società che nel suo complesso si crede evoluta e che invece, secondo me, è quella di sempre, del medioevo tecnologico.
> Chi ha -voluto- capire la situazione, secondo me, ha compreso appieno la pericolosità dello stato in cui ci troviamo, ne ha avuti i mezzi e la possibilità.
> Possibilità che una larga fetta della società non ha utilizzato, ebbra di quel mondo autoreferenziale e fittizio a cui è stata incoraggiata da anni e anni di diseducazione civica e culturale.
> Stiamo raccogliendo solo i frutti di quello che siamo diventati e questo virus è solo il detonatore dell' esplosivo che abbiamo accumulato vicino i brandelli di quel che è rimasto della nostra civiltà.


Ad autoreferenziale e fittizio, aggiungerei patinato.

"Limiti personali nell'ambito che attiene al singolo", leggendo mi è spuntato un sorriso, triste.
La società che hai ben descritto, "accetta" un qualche limite?
Io non penso, limite è tradotto come ostacolo.


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> A me sembra una cosa, innanzitutto, cioè che i limiti percettivi nei confronti della situazione (li chiamo così per semplicità) siano limiti personali, nell' ambito che attiene al singolo.
> E mostrano tutti i deficit e le carenze di una società che nel suo complesso si crede evoluta e che invece, secondo me, è quella di sempre, del medioevo tecnologico.
> Chi ha -voluto- capire la situazione, secondo me, ha compreso appieno la pericolosità dello stato in cui ci troviamo, ne ha avuti i mezzi e la possibilità.
> Possibilità che una larga fetta della società non ha utilizzato, ebbra di quel mondo autoreferenziale e fittizio a cui è stata incoraggiata da anni e anni di diseducazione civica e culturale.
> *Stiamo raccogliendo solo i frutti di quello che siamo diventati e questo virus è solo il detonatore dell' esplosivo che abbiamo accumulato vicino i brandelli di quel che è rimasto della nostra civiltà*.


Non sono "limiti percettivi", non li chiamerei così.
Senz'altro uno è più sensibile rispetto a ciò che vive sulla propria pelle, e il punto di vista non può non esserne influenzato.
Poi credo che - in questi frangenti "inediti" (per la nostra generazione, intendo) - ciascuno di noi vorrebbe trovare la soluzione che "si porti via al più presto il male". Così non è. Il grassetto me lo devi spiegare, se ti va, con esempi concreti (e Te ne ringrazio anticipatamente  )
Perché se guardo alla Storia, personalmente, non è che poi veda molta più educazione civica e culturale. Nemmeno a livello istituzionale.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> E allora scusa, com'è che negli ospedali avevano graduatorie di priorità?


Non lo so

Posso immaginare che la graduatoria in un ospedale sia necessariamente correlata alla "disponibilità" di posti (ci son 10 letti, siete in 20, si fa una graduatoria con parametri vari) 

Ma non puoi introdurre per legge elementi ideologici in queste graduatorie (hai votato alle ultime elezioni? Hai fatto il vaccino per l'influenza? Hai dati il 5 per mille allo stato nel 730? Hai scaricato l'app immuni? Sei follower di Conte su facebook?) 

Ripeto io non credo sia possibile oggi, non la ritengo una alternativa che sia tecnicamente praticabile per noi

In Cina non ci sarebbero problemi


----------



## isabel (8 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ognuno credo abbia, per le scelte "individuali", differenti parametri e differenti soglie. Conosco gente che praticamente da febbraio non mette il naso fuori di casa se non per lo stretto indispensabile. Io sepolta in casa da così tanto tempo - credo - sarei già morta.
> Figli piccoli (come il mio) da seguire a 24h pesano, te lo garantisco. E voglio un bene dell'anima al mio eh. Ma ti posso anche dire che quando ti dicono che hai perso il lavoro, ti ritrovi da sola, e un bimbo di 5 anni reclama tutta la tua attenzione, non è facile. nemmeno spiegargli perchè - quel giorno - mamma è un pò triste. E nei giorni seguenti pure, l'umore non è al massimo. A lui che (giustamente) chiede quando finirà il coronavirus, e io che non so che cazzo rispondergli. Non sono certo l'unica, eh, ad avere vissuto questo, non sto dicendo questo


Che dire. Mi spiace.
Capisco che certe circostanze possano segnare.
E' un bene che almeno tu abbia modo di parlarne.


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> A me sembra una cosa, innanzitutto, cioè che i limiti percettivi nei confronti della situazione (li chiamo così per semplicità) siano limiti personali, nell' ambito che attiene al singolo.
> E mostrano tutti i deficit e le carenze di una società che nel suo complesso si crede evoluta e che invece, secondo me, è quella di sempre, del medioevo tecnologico.
> Chi ha -voluto- capire la situazione, secondo me, ha compreso appieno la pericolosità dello stato in cui ci troviamo, ne ha avuti i mezzi e la possibilità.
> Possibilità che una larga fetta della società non ha utilizzato, ebbra di quel mondo autoreferenziale e fittizio a cui è stata incoraggiata da anni e anni di diseducazione civica e culturale.
> Stiamo raccogliendo solo i frutti di quello che siamo diventati e questo virus è solo il detonatore dell' esplosivo che abbiamo accumulato vicino i brandelli di quel che è rimasto della nostra civiltà.


Stasera con G. guardavamo i gatti che dormivano. E rilevavamo come tendenzialmente o tutti dormono o tutti sono attivi. 

Io pensavo che se prendi delle donne e le metti a stretto contatto domestico la tendenza è la sincronizzazione del ciclo. (credo ci siano anche studi a riguardo)

Ti leggevo e pensavo alla sincronizzazione - fra individui-- necessaria alla vita in comunità. 

E poi pensavo alla differenza fra limite soggettivo e limite oggettivo. 

A quell'é stata incoraggiata io aggiungerei si è lasciata incoraggiare. 
Pensavo che forse mano a mano la comunità si sincronizza più è difficile uscire dalla comunità quel tanto che basta a fare una scelta. 
Certo è che non vedere la scelta non significa che non c'è scelta. 
Ogni scelta ha il suo prezzo. Anche questo è certo.


----------



## spleen (9 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non sono "limiti percettivi", non li chiamerei così.
> Senz'altro uno è più sensibile rispetto a ciò che vive sulla propria pelle, e il punto di vista non può non esserne influenzato.
> Poi credo che - in questi frangenti "inediti" (per la nostra generazione, intendo) - ciascuno di noi vorrebbe trovare la soluzione che "si porti via al più presto il male". Così non è. Il grassetto me lo devi spiegare, se ti va, con esempi concreti (e Te ne ringrazio anticipatamente  )
> Perché se guardo alla Storia, personalmente, non è che poi veda molta più educazione civica e culturale. Nemmeno a livello istituzionale.


La novità, rispetto alla storia, è che siamo la prima società priva di (idea) di futuro. Il nostro futuro è un eterno presente, teso alla "demolizione" sistematica di tutto quello che abbiamo conosciuto.  Si è contratto ad un concetto personale e privatistico, ha perso la sua dimensione sociale.
Ha smesso di interessarci, ha iniziato a farci paura.

Non mi riferisco alle conquiste tecnologiche, che altresì vengono "divinizzate", mi riferisco a quell' orizzonte ideale fatto di principi e di valori che sono stati (anche in contrasto tra loro) sia il motore delle società borghesi e reazionarie, sia delle lotte sociali ed individuali per il cambiamento e le trasformazioni via via nei secoli.

Mi spiego meglio: Non sento la nostalgia delle ideologie, sento la mancanza della loro elaborazione storica e politica, ed è per questo che tardi o tosto secondo me torneranno. Non è gridando oggi, inopinatamente al fascismo o al comunismo o alla reazionarietà del clero cattolico (mai parlare di islam però) che risolveremo i nostri problemi. Li risolveremo se - e l a b o r e r e m o - delle idee condivise e delle risposte ai bisogni umani. Se smetteremo di adorare questa forma di economia e di consumo che ci fa a pezzi moralmente e che stà demolendo la casa comune dove abitiamo. Se smetteremo di credere, colpevolmente, che siamo dei semidei a cui tutto e concesso, adesso. A scapito magari del futuro dei nostri figli (per chi ne ha).

Esempi? E' sufficiente guardare alla politica. Risulta a qualcuno che un politico attuale si spenda nel descrivere e nel progettare quale sia la sua idea di società, non dico tra 20 o 30 anni, ma soltanto tra cinque o dieci?

Oh si, genericamente ti promettono la luna. Meno tasse per Totti, meno vincoli per tutti. Tutti i diritti che vuoi (ce ne fosse uno che ti dice che ad ogni diritto corrispondono dei doveri). Ti promettono che i cattivoni spariranno, che non dovremo più avere paura, perchè è colpa dei cattivoni se le cose vanno così male.

Ed il bello è che siamo arrivati a credergli, e se non ci danno la luna, una volta che li abbiamo eletti, ci si incazza, pure.

Come disse il mai abbastanza compianto Ennio Flaiano, oggi l'individuo in società soffre di un inguaribile "complesso di uguaglianza". La competenza quando esiste è diventata un mero esercizio burocratico, svalutato e contestato.

Tutto è reso surreale dalla semplificazione, tutto reso alla portata di tutti, a quel uno vale uno, esteso ad ogni parametro della vita. Una volta ogni italiano era un allenatore della nazionale di calcio, oggi ognuno è un virologo. Mentre i virologi, quelli veri, quando parlano in TV dicono quello che pensano rispetto non tanto all' oggettività della situazione, ma rispetto a quello in cui credono personalmente.

Quando all' inizio pandemia una virologa in TV disse che il covid era poco più forte di una comune influenza stagionale e che il tasso di mortalità si aggirava "appena" al 2-3 % io sono saltato sulla sedia, i suoi ospiti alla trasmissione televisiva hanno fatto come niente fosse.
Che quella percentuale, solo nella popolazione italiana infettata in massa significasse quasi un paio di milioni di morti non interessava a nessuno?

O forse in quel momento nessuno lo aveva capito?

Sono le due di notte, mi sono svegliato, stavo dormendo sul divano, adesso vado a letto, domani mi aspetta un altro giorno di questo covid year.

Servono altri esempi pratici? Nell' altro 3d si parlava della eradicazione della malaria nel dopoguerra, da parte di una società perlopiù contadina, sofferente per un conflitto fratricida, esausta dopo una fase storica e politica devastante.
Priva di mezzi ma tesa ad uno sforzo, ad un obbiettivo, che coincideva al bene comune e ad una idea di futuro.
Non a caso quella generazione fu capace anche di un inatteso boom economico, che noi abbiamo, persino questo, snaturato, attribuendolo al "genio italico" e non invece, come fu la realtà, al sudore, alla fatica, alla sofferenza di una generazione che voleva riscattare il suo futuro e quello dei figli.
Questo è in sintesi (hahahhahah, sintesi... )  quello che penso @Foglia.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> La novità, rispetto alla storia, è che siamo la prima società priva di (idea) di futuro. Il nostro futuro è un eterno presente, teso alla "demolizione" sistematica di tutto quello che abbiamo conosciuto.  Si è contratto ad un concetto personale e privatistico, ha perso la sua dimensione sociale.
> Ha smesso di interessarci, ha iniziato a farci paura.
> 
> Non mi riferisco alle conquiste tecnologiche, che altresì vengono "divinizzate", mi riferisco a quell' orizzonte ideale fatto di principi e di valori che sono stati (anche in contrasto tra loro) sia il motore delle società borghesi e reazionarie, sia delle lotte sociali ed individuali per il cambiamento e le trasformazioni via via nei secoli.
> ...


La figura di quella “ virologa”.... insomma dopo la figura che ha fatto almeno se stava alla larga dai salotti televisivi. La dimostrazione che la meritocrazia non è un criterio di avanzamento di carriera. Bastava avere un po’ di buon senso e di saper leggere per evitare la figura che aveva fatto. Dall’inizio era evidente che non era come un’influenza.
E il libro di Speranza?
Sapete perché è stato bloccato?


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> E allora che facciamo? Domando
> Al di là del fatto che se chiedo a due gestori di palestre che conosco, non li trovo tanto su col morale, e non oso immaginare i baristi. Si tratta di trovare, secondo me, la soluzione che faccia meno morti. Sulla solitudine, e la tristezza, non è che non ne sappia niente. So di cosa si parla.
> Tu che soluzione proporresti? Perché io ho l'impressione che - dovunque "si tocchi" - si faccia male. E che si tratti - forse - di saper scegliere il male minore. La massima resa con la minima spesa. Questo è, secondo me.
> 
> ...


Sono le fasce di età che sfuggano in questo giudizio. 
Una persona tra i 60 e 70 anni non si ritiene anziano. Nelle palestre c'è ne sono molti . 
Gli anziani che alimentano le statistiche sono quelli nelle RSA, che in teoria dovrebbero essere blindate. 
Sentivo proprio adesso che il Pio albergo Trivulzio, è un condizioni disastrose, 64 dipendenti positivi, per quello ti dico che i numeri vengono dalle strutture e chiudete in casa chi è a rischio fuori da questi posti a me pare una sciocchezza. 
Trovo più utile responsabilizzare i più giovani. 
Pensa che ci sono nonni che tengono ancora i nipotini quando escono dalla scuola


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Stasera con G. guardavamo i gatti che dormivano. E rilevavamo come tendenzialmente o tutti dormono o tutti sono attivi.
> 
> Io pensavo che se prendi delle donne e le metti a stretto contatto domestico la tendenza è la sincronizzazione del ciclo. (credo ci siano anche studi a riguardo)
> 
> ...


e tutto questo t'è venuto in mente guardando i gatti che dormivano


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sono le fasce di età che sfuggano in questo giudizio.
> Una persona tra i 60 e 70 anni non si ritiene anziano. Nelle palestre c'è ne sono molti .
> Gli anziani che alimentano le statistiche sono quelli nelle RSA, che in teoria dovrebbero essere blindate.
> Sentivo proprio adesso che il Pio albergo Trivulzio, è un condizioni disastrose, 64 dipendenti positivi, per quello ti dico che i numeri vengono dalle strutture e chiudete in casa chi è a rischio fuori da questi posti a me pare una sciocchezza.
> ...


magari lo fanno perchè non c'è alternativa, perchè non ci sono abbastanza babysitter per tutti e perchè alla fine non tutti i nonni sono malaticci e tremebondi


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> magari lo fanno perchè non c'è alternativa, perchè non ci sono abbastanza babysitter per tutti e perchè alla fine non tutti i nonni sono malaticci e tremebondi


È proprio così, però se per disgrazia si dovessero ammalare, subito colpevolizzati di non esserne Stati a casa da soli. 
Diciamo che gli anziani vengono sempre tirati in ballo per scaricare qualcosa.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oggi è uscito il tanto atteso decreto che tuttoi aspettavamo, dato il prevedibile aumento dei contagi nel paese
> 
> Finalmente, vien da dire, un provvedimento serio e fatto con consapevolezza e strategia
> 
> ...











						La primaria del Sacco: «Il virus è il male. In troppi non capiscono»
					

Anna Maria Brambilla: «Siamo inondati, la situazione è grave. Temo che le misure appena varate non basteranno»




					www.corriere.it
				




UN INTERVISTA CHE SPIEGA BENISSIMO LA REALTÀ.


----------



## ipazia (9 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> e tutto questo t'è venuto in mente guardando i gatti che dormivano


Se tu guardi dei gatti, vedi dei gatti e basta?


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se tu guardi dei gatti, vedi dei gatti e basta?


in genere sì, sarà che sono cecato


----------



## ipazia (9 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> in genere sì, sarà che sono cecato


capito! 

io no


----------



## zanna1 (9 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> capito!
> 
> io no


----------



## ipazia (9 Novembre 2020)

zanna1 ha detto:


> View attachment 9442


Wow!


----------



## spleen (9 Novembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se tu guardi dei gatti, vedi dei gatti e basta?


Alice guarda i gatti e i gatti girano nel sole                                                                               
mentre il sole fa l'amore con la luna                                                                                                                                                                      
il mendicante arabo ha qualcosa nel cappello                                                                                                                                                                     
ma è convinto che sia un portafortuna                                                                                                                                                                      
non ti chiede mai pane o carità                                                                                                                                                                      
e un posto per dormire non ce l'ha                                                                                                                                                                     
ma tutto questo Alice non lo sa... (cit.)


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non penso fosse impensabile. Bastava evitare, per esempio, di andare a fare le vacanze all'estero. E non solo per solidarietà nazionale, anche se come al solito si è solo bravi a parlare ma non a fare.
> Comunque ormai è inutile parlarne.


Io sono andato all'estero e nessuno tra tutti noi - una quarantina di persone in totale - è positivo.
Nel mio ufficio invece si sono ammalati di Covid in 4 finora, l'ultima questa settimana.
Nessuno di loro quest'estate ha fatto vacanze fuori dalla Lombardia e c'è chi non le ha proprio fatte perché non aveva ferie. Idem nel mio condominio e tra conoscenti, dove è una strage soprattutto tra chi è restato qui.
Non è una statistica, ovviamente ma non esiste alcuna ricerca scientifica che dimostri che l'attuale seconda ondata dipenda dalle ferie estive.
Il virus ormai è diffuso in tutto il mondo da quasi un anno.
Una mia amica di 30 anni, con cui cantavo, è stata ricoverata un mese con sintomi riconducibili a covid a gennaio. All'epoca non si facevano tamponi, ma i sintomi, fino alla polmonite grave che ha avuto, lo mostrano chiaramente.
Non esistono barriere, come si può vedere, ma condizioni ideali, anche climatiche. per cui il virus si diffonde più facilmente in alcuni periodi e zone e altre per cui rallenta naturalmente.
Dato che l'unica via d'uscita attualmente è quella che chiamano 'immunità di gregge, ovvero la formazione in un numero adeguato di individui con anticorpi in grado di ostacolare la diffusione, come è stato in passato (anche se per il morbillo ci sono voluti 30 anni), aumentare i contatti estivi può anche essere positivo, in quanto risulta comunque il periodo in cui la sintomatologia si riduce e la pressione sulla sanità è moderata. Adesso invece è il contrario e infatti i contatti vanno ridotti.
Non lo dico io: è una summa di ciò che ho letto sull'argomento cercando di evitare le deduzioni mediatiche.
Da me il dato odierno rivela solo il 3,6% della popolazione coinvolta. Non so quale sia il dato ottimale per arrivare all'immunità di gregge, ma è intuibile che rallentando la diffusione del virus per evitare l'emergenza sanitaria ci vorrà molto tempo ancora.
Il vaccino potrebbe aiutarci, ma fino a che non si attiverà una catena del freddo adeguata per la sua distribuzione, ce lo sogniamo.
Nello scenario peggiore noi del nord andremo avanti di lockdown in lockdown per un bel po'.
Irresponsabile per me comunque sottovalutare i problemi economici e sociali che si creeranno, la mia attenzione è rivolta soprattutto a questo, perché è ciò su cui maggiormente possiamo influire.









						Vaccino Covid-19: i colli di bottiglia
					

Si parla tanto di vaccino ma molto poco di cosa serva per distribuirlo capillarmente. Perché?




					www.filodiritto.com


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Indolore piangere per solitudine e doverli portare in ospedale per depressione.
> 
> Ma...... Io questa storia degli anziani la trovo assurda a dir poco


Biden ha 77 anni e conduce una vita sociale a rischio, come un po' Berlusconi.
Vogliamo davvero negare l'assistenza pubblica a questi vecchietti?


----------



## Lara3 (9 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono andato all'estero e nessuno tra tutti noi - una quarantina di persone in totale - è positivo.
> Nel mio ufficio invece si sono ammalati di Covid in 4 finora, l'ultima questa settimana.
> Nessuno di loro quest'estate ha fatto vacanze fuori dalla Lombardia e c'è chi non le ha proprio fatte perché non aveva ferie. Idem nel mio condominio e tra conoscenti, dove è una strage soprattutto tra chi è restato qui.
> Non è una statistica, ovviamente ma non esiste alcuna ricerca scientifica che dimostri che l'attuale seconda ondata dipenda dalle ferie estive.
> ...


Non si può parlare di immunità di gregge se i dati per ora dimostrano che l’immunità non dura più di qualche mese.


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> E allora che facciamo? Domando
> Al di là del fatto che se chiedo a due gestori di palestre che conosco, non li trovo tanto su col morale, e non oso immaginare i baristi. Si tratta di trovare, secondo me, la soluzione che faccia meno morti. Sulla solitudine, e la tristezza, non è che non ne sappia niente. So di cosa si parla.
> Tu che soluzione proporresti? Perché io ho l'impressione che - dovunque "si tocchi" - si faccia male. E che si tratti - forse - di saper scegliere il male minore. La massima resa con la minima spesa. Questo è, secondo me.
> 
> ...


Foglia... Non esistono soluzioni che accontentino tutti.
O paga quello della palestra o il barista, o pagano tutti, con una tassa sui redditi fissi progressiva per generare proventi da investire in sanità e da distribuire a chi non lavora.
Ma tu ce lo vedi il Governo mettere una patrimoniale sulla seconda casa al mare, sugli investimenti finanziari o sui redditi superiori ai 60.000 euro lordi l'anno?
Ma si incazzerebbero tutti...
A Milano perderebbero i voti in zona 1 per sempre.
Tutti ce l'hanno con gli avvocati che sono ricchi, i negozianti che evadono e i cantanti che fanno la bella vita.
C'è una marea di gente che gode nel vedere a terra una parte della popolazione che ha sempre invidiato, un'altra che è tirchia e un'altra ancora che non gliene frega un cazzo di nessuno. E c'è chi nel lockdown ci sta pure meglio.
È stata fatta una scelta mirata nel buttare a terra alcuni settori piuttosto che altri.
Mi ricredero' solo quando qualcuno parlerà di patrimoniale e sentirò le persone approvarla.
Invece si andrà a debito, confidando nella benevolenza futura della banca centrale europea.
Pagheranno i figli...


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sono le fasce di età che sfuggano in questo giudizio.
> Una persona tra i 60 e 70 anni non si ritiene anziano. Nelle palestre c'è ne sono molti .
> Gli anziani che alimentano le statistiche sono quelli nelle RSA, che in teoria dovrebbero essere blindate.
> Sentivo proprio adesso che il Pio albergo Trivulzio, è un condizioni disastrose, 64 dipendenti positivi, per quello ti dico che i numeri vengono dalle strutture e chiudete in casa chi è a rischio fuori da questi posti a me pare una sciocchezza.
> ...


Tantissimi. 
Alternative non c'è n'è.


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non si può parlare di immunità di gregge se i dati per ora dimostrano che l’immunità non dura più di qualche mese.


Anche questo e' attualmente oggetto di studi.
Non mi addentro nella questione perché è complessa per ciascuno di noi e la locuzione immunità di gregge che ho usato in maniera semplicistica assolutamente imprecisa, ma evidentemente se si è in cerca di un vaccino esiste una qualche forma di gestione del virus a livello di anticorpi che potrà restituirci la vita.
Ho fiducia soprattutto in questo
Chiamiamola in tutti i modi che vogliamo, ma si dovrà arrivare a una situazione di costanza di numeri e di gestibilita' degli stessi e soprattutto ad evitare l'infezione del personale sanitario.
340 positivi al San Gerardo di Monza... Mi capisci...
Personale più che attento, tra l'altro.
I tempi... Sono talmente tante le variabili che non si possono fare previsioni.
Parlo di gestione perché il virus esisterà sempre, come il quadrilione di altri virus sul nostro pianeta.
A noi importa solo questo, in fondo.


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non si può parlare di immunità di gregge se i dati per ora dimostrano che l’immunità non dura più di qualche mese.


E tieni conto di un'altra cosa...
La scienza ci può spiegare come funziona e agisce un virus.
Ma fino ad ora tutti i virus hanno impattato sulla popolazione mondiale facendo i morti necessari affinché l'epidemia facesse il suo corso.
Questa è, a quanto mi risulta, la prima volta che la politica interviene per definire altri scenari, ovvero controllare la diffusione del virus riducendo la mortalità ancora prima che la scienza abbia definito gli strumenti utili a farlo.
Non è un caso che gli stessi esperti si contraddicano tra loro. È per tutti uno scenario nuovo.
Questa è la vera, grande novità che stiamo vivendo.
Io come tutti faccio ipotesi e discuto di qualcosa che è assolutamente nuovo nella storia dell'umanità e pertanto imprevedibile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Biden ha 77 anni e conduce una vita sociale a rischio, come un po' Berlusconi.
> Vogliamo davvero negare l'assistenza pubblica a questi vecchietti?


Perché si rivolgono all'assistenza pubblica? Andiamo bene


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Biden ha 77 anni e conduce una vita sociale a rischio, come un po' Berlusconi.
> Vogliamo davvero negare l'assistenza pubblica a questi vecchietti?


pure Biden coca e mignotte fino a mezzanotte?


----------



## Vera (9 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono andato all'estero e nessuno tra tutti noi - una quarantina di persone in totale - è positivo.
> Nel mio ufficio invece si sono ammalati di Covid in 4 finora, l'ultima questa settimana.
> Nessuno di loro quest'estate ha fatto vacanze fuori dalla Lombardia e c'è chi non le ha proprio fatte perché non aveva ferie. Idem nel mio condominio e tra conoscenti, dove è una strage soprattutto tra chi è restato qui.
> Non è una statistica, ovviamente ma non esiste alcuna ricerca scientifica che dimostri che l'attuale seconda ondata dipenda dalle ferie estive.
> ...


L'immunità di gregge, finché non ci sarà un vaccino? Mah.
Basta guardare la Svezia.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Biden ha 77 anni e conduce una vita sociale a rischio, come un po' Berlusconi.
> Vogliamo davvero negare l'assistenza pubblica a questi vecchietti?


E appena stato eletto e ha già trovato il vaccino.. Più di così


----------



## danny (10 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E appena stato eletto e ha già trovato il vaccino.. Più di così


Coincidenze.
La Pfizer-Gsk è da un po' che ci lavora.
Per l'anno prossimo ci sono buone prospettive perché il vaccino sia disponibile per una parte della popolazione (tre milioni per l'Italia). Resta da risolvere il problema della distribuzione, non indifferente. La casa ha comunque vari sedi per la produzione di iniettabili in varie parti del mondo.
È comunque una buona notizia.
Ovviamente gli effetti a medio e lungo termine sulla popolazione non sono prevedibili, ma ciò non toglie che l'annuncio sia importante come primo passo per uscire prima o poi da questa situazione.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Coincidenze.
> La Pfizer-Gsk è da un po' che ci lavora.
> Per l'anno prossimo ci sono buone prospettive perché il vaccino sia disponibile per una parte della popolazione (tre milioni per l'Italia). Resta da risolvere il problema della distribuzione, non indifferente. La casa ha comunque vari sedi per la produzione di iniettabili in varie parti del mondo.
> È comunque una buona notizia.
> Ovviamente gli effetti a medio e lungo termine sulla popolazione non sono prevedibili, ma ciò non toglie che l'annuncio sia importante come primo passo per uscire prima o poi da questa situazione.


Io vorrei capire chi ha così fretta di vaccinarsi.
Il fatto che non spaventi neanche un po’ l’idea di fare un vaccino creato, secondo me, troppo in fretta e del quale non si conoscono le conseguenze a lungo termine mi lascia molto perplessa


----------



## Foglia (10 Novembre 2020)

Scusate l'OT (E prima o poi rispondo, ma ho avuto due giorni incasinati, e non so come saranno quelli che avrò davanti). Il mio ex mi ha appena comunicato di essere positivo al tampone.  Mio figlio è stato con lui in questi giorni. Domani ovviamente chiamo la pediatra, perché lui dovrà fare la quarantena. Tecnicamente per me cosa devo fare? Devo chiamare il mio medico? In realtà in questi giorni ho avuto un po' di raffreddore e tosse, ma nulla della restante sintomatologia.... Ma a parte quello sono da considerarmi pure io in quarantena? A parte il fatto che ovviamente mi cambia poco.... Grazie


----------



## Lostris (10 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Scusate l'OT (E prima o poi rispondo, ma ho avuto due giorni incasinati, e non so come saranno quelli che avrò davanti). Il mio ex mi ha appena comunicato di essere positivo al tampone.  Mio figlio è stato con lui in questi giorni. Domani ovviamente chiamo la pediatra, perché lui dovrà fare la quarantena. Tecnicamente per me cosa devo fare? Devo chiamare il mio medico? In realtà in questi giorni ho avuto un po' di raffreddore e tosse, ma nulla della restante sintomatologia.... Ma a parte quello sono da considerarmi pure io in quarantena? A parte il fatto che ovviamente mi cambia poco.... Grazie


La maestra della materna di mio figlio è stata a casa in quarantena quando ha saputo che la  maestra del nido di sua figlia (che mio padre al mercato compró ) era positiva al tampone.

L’ats ha disposto la quarantena per la bambina in attesa del tampone, ma non per lei, che invece ci si è messa volontariamente.

La bambina è risultata positiva (asintomatica), quindi lei ora sta proseguendo la quarantena e anche lei in attesa del tampone.

To be continued...


----------



## Foglia (10 Novembre 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> La maestra della materna di mio figlio è stata a casa in quarantena quando ha saputo che la  maestra del nido di sua figlia (che mio padre al mercato compró ) era positiva al tampone.
> 
> L’ats ha disposto la quarantena per la bambina in attesa del tampone, ma non per lei, che invece ci si è messa volontariamente.
> 
> ...


Mah. Domani chiamo la pediatra  (sempre ammesso di trovarla). In ogni caso col bimbo a casa non mi potrei muovere, e a sto punto eviterei comunque il rischio di contagiare altri. Un po' di spesa in dispensa la ho . Prendiamo la così....


----------



## Marjanna (10 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Scusate l'OT (E prima o poi rispondo, ma ho avuto due giorni incasinati, e non so come saranno quelli che avrò davanti). Il mio ex mi ha appena comunicato di essere positivo al tampone.  Mio figlio è stato con lui in questi giorni. Domani ovviamente chiamo la pediatra, perché lui dovrà fare la quarantena. Tecnicamente per me cosa devo fare? Devo chiamare il mio medico? In realtà in questi giorni ho avuto un po' di raffreddore e tosse, ma nulla della restante sintomatologia.... Ma a parte quello sono da considerarmi pure io in quarantena? A parte il fatto che ovviamente mi cambia poco.... Grazie


Dovrebbe essere questo


----------



## Foglia (10 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere questo
> 
> View attachment 9445


Grazie.  Per mio figlio quindi ho la scelta tra 10 giorni più tampone, o 14 giorni, sperando che non abbia sintomi. Mentre io non essendo contatto stretto in teoria non ho quarantena  (A meno che lui non risulti positivo).
Sperem.... che io ho già verosimilmente dato 

Grazie


----------



## Lara3 (10 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grazie.  Per mio figlio quindi ho la scelta tra 10 giorni più tampone, o 14 giorni, sperando che non abbia sintomi. Mentre io non essendo contatto stretto in teoria non ho quarantena  (A meno che lui non risulti positivo).
> Sperem.... che io ho già verosimilmente dato
> 
> Grazie


In bocca al lupo e tanta salute .
Il tuo ex come sta ?


----------



## Foglia (10 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo e tanta salute .
> Il tuo ex come sta ?


Crepi il lupo. Il mio ex sta benino, si è insospettito perché ha perso l'olfatto e il gusto, praticamente tutto qui per ora.
Mentre a me (oltre al naso che cola) ora si è aggiunto il mal di gola. Direi banalissimo raffreddore, non fosse per questa coincidenza.... boh. Se vedo un peggioramento dei sintomi vado a tamponarmi. Il cucciolo per il momento è quello che sta meglio di tutti  . Comunque credo che prima la abbia fatta lui , e poi l'abbia "dispensata". Io in effetti sono abbastanza sportiva, ma suo padre per dire viveva nel terrore di pigliarselo. Maschera ffp2 sempre, disinfettante in ogni momento eccetera. E nostro figlio un po' di giorni fa ha avuto quello che sembrava un banalissimo raffreddore.... non lo so, ma a rigor di logica....


----------



## ipazia (10 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Alice guarda i gatti e i gatti girano nel sole
> mentre il sole fa l'amore con la luna
> il mendicante arabo ha qualcosa nel cappello
> ma è convinto che sia un portafortuna
> ...


  

eh già.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grazie.  Per mio figlio quindi ho la scelta tra 10 giorni più tampone, o 14 giorni, sperando che non abbia sintomi. Mentre io non essendo contatto stretto in teoria non ho quarantena  (A meno che lui non risulti positivo).
> Sperem.... che io ho già verosimilmente dato
> 
> Grazie


Si in teoria dovrebbe essere così: http://www.salute.gov.it/portale/nu...498XqvjTn-Lp40ZweGg1D5xP76zSqGMx1KVaZiPZFhXiE
Se tuo figlio poi dovesse risultare positivo al tampone tu automaticamente vai in quarantena obbligatoria.

Fossi in te comunque se proprio devi uscire metti una ffp2, ed evita di vedere i tuoi o persone delle categorie fragili. Quando non state in una stanza arieggia e fai cambiare l'aria.

Hai chi ti porta pappa, disinfettanti in caso di necessità?


----------



## Foglia (10 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si in teoria dovrebbe essere così: http://www.salute.gov.it/portale/nu...498XqvjTn-Lp40ZweGg1D5xP76zSqGMx1KVaZiPZFhXiE
> Se tuo figlio poi dovesse risultare positivo al tampone tu automaticamente vai in quarantena obbligatoria.
> 
> Fossi in te comunque se proprio devi uscire metti una ffp2, ed evita di vedere i tuoi o persone delle categorie fragili. Quando non state in una stanza arieggia e fai cambiare l'aria.
> ...


L'esselunga fa un ottimo servizio, in questi frangenti vale bene qualche euro in più  
Spero bene.  Ho anche amici a cui chiedere.  I miei figurati, tralascio proprio visto che.... (vabbè, lasciamo stare ). È dura essere da soli, al pensiero di due settimane barricata in casa (d'altro canto chi verrebbe in casa di positivi al 99%?) con il cucciolo in quarantena ho solo da augurarmi di stare più o meno bene io. Tanto sono abituata a stare in piedi anche con più di 39 di febbre, di necessità virtù . E per il resto ovviamente spero


----------



## Marjanna (10 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Crepi il lupo. Il mio ex sta benino, si è insospettito perché ha perso l'olfatto e il gusto, praticamente tutto qui per ora.
> Mentre a me (oltre al naso che cola) ora si è aggiunto il mal di gola. Direi banalissimo raffreddore, non fosse per questa coincidenza.... boh. Se vedo un peggioramento dei sintomi vado a tamponarmi. Il cucciolo per il momento è quello che sta meglio di tutti  . Comunque credo che prima la abbia fatta lui , e poi l'abbia "dispensata". Io in effetti sono abbastanza sportiva, ma suo padre per dire viveva nel terrore di pigliarselo. Maschera ffp2 sempre, disinfettante in ogni momento eccetera. E nostro figlio un po' di giorni fa ha avuto quello che sembrava un banalissimo raffreddore.... non lo so, ma a rigor di logica....


Dicono che sia una cosa che non si riesce a comprendere finchè non la si prova (di perdere olfatto e gusto), diversa da quando si ha il naso tappato per un normale raffreddore, anche perchè spesso accade senza avere il naso tappato.
A me se vien mal di gola, ma in tempi pre-covid preciso, aiuta mettere in bocca un pezzettino di zenzero (quello bio, ce ne sono versioni grandi che non hanno la stessa potenza), oppure metterlo in un estratto con arancia, limone, carote e cavolo nero (fondamentale quest'ultimo). Non so se in versione covid-light possa dare un poco di sollievo.
Ma tuo ex marito portava la ffp2 anche in presenza del figlio? Non ho capito.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'esselunga fa un ottimo servizio, in questi frangenti vale bene qualche euro in più
> Spero bene.  Ho anche amici a cui chiedere.  I miei figurati, tralascio proprio visto che.... (vabbè, lasciamo stare ). È dura essere da soli, al pensiero di due settimane barricata in casa (d'altro canto chi verrebbe in casa di positivi al 99%?) con il cucciolo in quarantena ho solo da augurarmi di stare più o meno bene io. Tanto sono abituata a stare in piedi anche con più di 39 di febbre, di necessità virtù . E per il resto ovviamente spero


No in casa no. Si lascia fuori dal portone, o fuori dal cancello.
Non fare Wonder Woman, cerca di riposarti anche tu.


----------



## Foglia (11 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Dicono che sia una cosa che non si riesce a comprendere finchè non la si prova (di perdere olfatto e gusto), diversa da quando si ha il naso tappato per un normale raffreddore, anche perchè spesso accade senza avere il naso tappato.
> A me se vien mal di gola, ma in tempi pre-covid preciso, aiuta mettere in bocca un pezzettino di zenzero (quello bio, ce ne sono versioni grandi che non hanno la stessa potenza), oppure metterlo in un estratto con arancia, limone, carote e cavolo nero (fondamentale quest'ultimo). Non so se in versione covid-light possa dare un poco di sollievo.
> Ma tuo ex marito portava la ffp2 anche in presenza del figlio? Non ho capito.


Bah 
Io ho solo del raffreddore E un po' di mal di gola, al momento.  Ma una roba leggera, gusto e olfatto non li ho persi. Pochissima tosse. Diversissimo dalla prima volta, quando ancora non si sospettava, in cui ho avuto una tosse secca (peraltro ora ho parecchio catarro) che mi ha costretta a fare le notti in piedi (circa un paio di settimane) perché se mi coricato non riuscivo a respirare. Ero pure andata al lavoro con 38 e mezzo   (poi stata a casa un paio di giorni). Il mio ex (E su questo gli credo, io l'ho sempre trovato esagerato) ovviamente in casa col bambino NON teneva la maschera. Però fuori casa l'aveva pressoché sempre, disinfettante a ogni piè sospinto.  Io no, sono proprio diversa. Non me la sono mai andata a cercare, ma diciamo che nei limiti del ragionevole ho vissuto il più normalmente possibile.  In altre parole non sono mai stata tra quelli che rientrati in casa mettevano gli abiti sul balcone, la mascherina non appena possibile e consentito la levavo. Idem  (sarà un caso) tutti o quasi i miei amici.
Non faccio wonder woman  , ma sto bene. Quanto al riposo forzato piuttosto sono davvero stanca di riposare. Oggi avrei avuto un colloquio di lavoro. Saltato perché giustamente non me la sento di chiedere a nessuno di tenere compagnia a un mostriciattolo potenzialmente infetto  . Ci rido, ma é tragica 



Marjanna ha detto:


> No in casa no. Si lascia fuori dal portone, o fuori dal cancello.
> Non fare Wonder Woman, cerca di riposarti anche tu.


E il pagamento lo accetteranno o come gli mostro il bancomat scapperanno a gambe levate? 



spleen ha detto:


> La novità, rispetto alla storia, è che siamo la prima società priva di (idea) di futuro. Il nostro futuro è un eterno presente, teso alla "demolizione" sistematica di tutto quello che abbiamo conosciuto.  Si è contratto ad un concetto personale e privatistico, ha perso la sua dimensione sociale.
> Ha smesso di interessarci, ha iniziato a farci paura.
> 
> Non mi riferisco alle conquiste tecnologiche, che altresì vengono "divinizzate", mi riferisco a quell' orizzonte ideale fatto di principi e di valori che sono stati (anche in contrasto tra loro) sia il motore delle società borghesi e reazionarie, sia delle lotte sociali ed individuali per il cambiamento e le trasformazioni via via nei secoli.
> ...


Ti rispondo per me.
Se il futuro è fatto di non lavoro e dell'essere lasciati sostanzialmente soli coi propri problemi, guardo a soluzioni che possano  "avvantaggiare (È una brutta parola, pigliala nel contesto) me. Sinceramente? Lo dico senza filtri. Sono 8 mesi, oramai 9 mesi, che sono sacrificata "per il bene di tutti ". Avessi un lavoro in smart working (con annessa magari anche facoltà di cazzeggiare) penserei soltanto al "finché la barca va' "(perché prima o poi anche le aziende che non lo hanno già fatto ridurranno il personale, e la CIG o altri redditi mica ci saranno ancora per molto), e dopo boh. Te credo che non si guardi al futuro e che ognuno provi a guardare per sé.  E sì, ribadisco. In questo contesto fermerei le categorie per così dire (anche qui, prendilo nel dovuto contesto) improduttive, o quelle più di altre soggette a morte. Condivisibile? Non condivisibile? A me il perché  (mi ricollego anche all'altro 3D) pare evidente. Il "problema " malattia non lo sottovaluto. Figurati, lo sto vivendo SULLA MIA, di pelle.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Non lo so
> 
> Posso immaginare che la graduatoria in un ospedale sia necessariamente correlata alla "disponibilità" di posti (ci son 10 letti, siete in 20, si fa una graduatoria con parametri vari)
> 
> ...


Ma nemmeno in Germania, suppongo.
La realtà  (per me) è che ci troviamo in un paese in cui il politicamente corretto, equo, eccetera, funziona a livello di parole. È meglio tutelare un anziano (anche disincentivando comportamenti sconsigliati), oppure lasciare morire un giovane di fame? Perché questo sta accadendo.  E invece no, perché a chi lavora  (ancora) fa senz'altro più comodo lasciare i figli piccoli dai nonni. Questo è il buon senso. Poi i nonni (chissà perché) si ammalano, affollano gli ospedali, muoiono, e fine non avrà. 

Ragazzi: perdonate la brutalità.  La penso così e lo dico


----------



## Skorpio (11 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno in Germania, suppongo.
> La realtà  (per me) è che ci troviamo in un paese in cui il politicamente corretto, equo, eccetera, funziona a livello di parole. È meglio tutelare un anziano (anche disincentivando comportamenti sconsigliati), oppure lasciare morire un giovane di fame? Perché questo sta accadendo.  E invece no, perché a chi lavora  (ancora) fa senz'altro più comodo lasciare i figli piccoli dai nonni. Questo è il buon senso. Poi i nonni (chissà perché) si ammalano, affollano gli ospedali, muoiono, e fine non avrà.
> 
> Ragazzi: perdonate la brutalità.  La penso così e lo dico


Ma fai bene a dirlo e ripeto, io non eccepivo da un punto di vista morale

Dico semplicemente che UN governo in Italia OGGI non può fare un provvedimento così, perché viene impugnato e annullato subito

Quindi non la considero tecnicamente fattibile come opzione, tutto qui

Attiene alla sfera del "sarebbe bello se"


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno in Germania, suppongo.
> La realtà  (per me) è che ci troviamo in un paese in cui il politicamente corretto, equo, eccetera, funziona a livello di parole. È meglio tutelare un anziano (anche disincentivando comportamenti sconsigliati), oppure lasciare morire un giovane di fame? Perché questo sta accadendo.  E invece no, perché a chi lavora  (ancora) fa senz'altro più comodo lasciare i figli piccoli dai nonni. Questo è il buon senso. Poi i nonni (chissà perché) si ammalano, affollano gli ospedali, muoiono, e fine non avrà.
> 
> Ragazzi: perdonate la brutalità.  La penso così e lo dico


guarda dove abito, il sindaco pubblica dei grafici dei contagi, ai primi di ottobre il 90% dei positivi era tra i 16 e i 30 anni. Col passare dei giorni l'età è salita, ovviamente prima i genitori poi i nonni. La fascia con maggiori positivi ora è dai 40 ai 65 anni.
I morti ,4, sono stati tutti in una residenza per disabili.


----------



## Foglia (12 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma fai bene a dirlo e ripeto, io non eccepivo da un punto di vista morale
> 
> Dico semplicemente che UN governo in Italia OGGI non può fare un provvedimento così, perché viene impugnato e annullato subito
> 
> ...


Tecnicamente sotto quali profili e quali norme lo vedresti impugnabile? Tenuto conto che si tratterebbe di un provvedimento provvisorio emanato in stato di calamità. 

(Circa la canzone di Bennato mi è venuto da ridere, visto che - E sono più sintomi di un banalissimo raffreddore  - da ieri sono completamente afona....  ).


----------



## Foglia (12 Novembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> guarda dove abito, il sindaco pubblica dei grafici dei contagi, ai primi di ottobre il 90% dei positivi era tra i 16 e i 30 anni. Col passare dei giorni l'età è salita, ovviamente prima i genitori poi i nonni. La fascia con maggiori positivi ora è dai 40 ai 65 anni.
> I morti ,4, sono stati tutti in una residenza per disabili.


Non mi stupisce.  Ma il dato per me rilevante è appunto quello delle fasce di mortalità. 
Quello che dici delle RSA evidenzia secondo me un altro problema, che sottende comunque un'altra realtà che non può essere ignorata. Che è quella, da un lato, della necessità di scrupolosi controlli della salute del personale che lavora in queste strutture, e dall'altro lato (volentieri o nolenti) delle visite parentali (non so come attualmente siano regolamentate). Sul primo punto  (al di là dei controlli, tamponi frequenti, eccetera) non vedo moltissime soluzioni.  Sul secondo si. Poi capisco che sono posti purtroppo deputati a diventare facilmente  luoghi di strage.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non mi stupisce.  Ma il dato per me rilevante è appunto quello delle fasce di mortalità.
> Quello che dici delle RSA evidenzia secondo me un altro problema, che sottende comunque un'altra realtà che non può essere ignorata. Che è quella, da un lato, della necessità di scrupolosi controlli della salute del personale che lavora in queste strutture, e dall'altro lato (volentieri o nolenti) delle visite parentali (non so come attualmente siano regolamentate). Sul primo punto  (al di là dei controlli, tamponi frequenti, eccetera) non vedo moltissime soluzioni.  Sul secondo si. Poi capisco che sono posti purtroppo deputati a diventare facilmente  luoghi di strage.


I parenti non entravano, portavano in giardino quegli ospiti che potevano essere spostati, se no videochiamata.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tecnicamente sotto quali profili e quali norme lo vedresti impugnabile? Tenuto conto che si tratterebbe di un provvedimento provvisorio emanato in stato di calamità.
> 
> (Circa la canzone di Bennato mi è venuto da ridere, visto che - E sono più sintomi di un banalissimo raffreddore  - da ieri sono completamente afona....  ).


Perché sarebbe un provvedimento che limita o estende un diritto costituzionale individuale, in base a un comportamento individuale

Pensa che, tradotto in termini pratici, il primo della lista sarebbe il Presidente della Repubblica, che per un DPCM del Presidente del Consiglio  di fatto vedrebbe sospesa o quanto meno messa in discussione la sua libertà di incontrare politici o fare una visita in un certo posto o andare a una cerimonia. 

La vedi una cosa fattibile?


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2020)

In Teoria Mattarella potrebbe fare tutto in videoconferenza e suppongo che al Quirinale la connessione sia buona.

mi fa più sorridere l'idea che circola di limitare gli inviti per Natale solo ai parenti di primo grado.   voglio vedere la GDF ed i Carabinieri andare casa per casa il 25 dicembre a controllare sta cosa.


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si in teoria dovrebbe essere così: http://www.salute.gov.it/portale/nu...498XqvjTn-Lp40ZweGg1D5xP76zSqGMx1KVaZiPZFhXiE
> Se tuo figlio poi dovesse risultare positivo al tampone tu automaticamente vai in quarantena obbligatoria.
> 
> Fossi in te comunque se proprio devi uscire metti una ffp2, ed evita di vedere i tuoi o persone delle categorie fragili. Quando non state in una stanza arieggia e fai cambiare l'aria.
> ...


Ciao io sono stata a contatto con un positivo x lavoro per oltre un ora ( riunione ) avevamo entrambi la fpp2
Lui ha fatto tampone ed è risultato positivo x cui mi ha subito avvisato io L ho fatto e sono negativa anche s e I sentivo già sintomi 
Un altor mio collega e stato a contatto smepre in in sala riunioni con un positivo e si sono infettato pur con mascherina però chirurgica 

Boh inizio davvero a pensare che più che ke vacanze sia la ripresa della vita normale 
Mio figlio e in 40 ena x caso positivo in classe ma ci e'arrivata comunicazione ieri qnd sono tre settimane e non si vedono .. 
inoltre mia zia medico pediatra sostiene che i bimbi siano  spesso asintomatici che x loro è più pesante L influenza normale e che dovrebbero quindi avere una carica virale più bassa ma di fatto  certezze zero perché ci sono starai casi che hanno infettato famiglie intere 
Lei ogni giorno notifica un sacco di positivi ed io che ero a favore della scuola aperta ora iniziò a dubitarne


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2020)

A me fanno molta pena gli anziani nelle rsa madonna Santa x finire così meglio un bel saluto 
Mi viene il magone a pensarli  la  dentro da soli dopo una vita di sacrifici magari ...


----------



## Foglia (12 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché sarebbe un provvedimento che limita o estende un diritto costituzionale individuale, in base a un comportamento individuale


Sai che non ho capito?
Intendi per caso il diritto alla salute?
Dipende dai punti di vista. 
Se ti dico di non uscire o di evitare i contatti con chi esce per tutelare la salute, e tu non sei d'accordo, l'alternativa è quella di costringere tutti a non uscire. Non è che questo non sia un diritto costituzionalmente rilevante eh, quello della libertà personale.  Comunque siamo in Italia, il Paese delle forti contraddizioni.  Solo che non ce le possiamo permettere.


----------



## Foglia (12 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> A me fanno molta pena gli anziani nelle rsa madonna Santa x finire così meglio un bel saluto
> Mi viene il magone a pensarli  la  dentro da soli dopo una vita di sacrifici magari ...


Però, quello della solitudine (di quella solitudine) è un altro discorso ancora. Direi che piuttosto che ucciderli (come dice @Ginevra65 già è inevitabile che lo faccia il personale a servizio) è meglio che stiano lontani dagli affetti per un po'.  Ovvio, chi ne ha, di affetti. Ma quel discorso al limite si amplifica, ma non si esaurisce nell'oggi.
È un discorso che ritengo valido anche per me che anziana non sono. E ci riflettevo. Io ho mio figlio. Al di fuori di mio figlio non ho affetti stabili su cui appoggiarmi. Ultimamente ho proprio avuto la percezione di essere come "orfana dei miei genitori".  E per carità, gli amici e tutto quello che vuoi. Ma sono un'altra cosa.
Quindi che faccio? Mi sparo?


----------



## Vera (12 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> A me fanno molta pena gli anziani nelle rsa madonna Santa x finire così meglio un bel saluto
> Mi viene il magone a pensarli  la  dentro da soli dopo una vita di sacrifici magari ...


Le ragioni possono essere diverse e non sempre riconducibili alla mancanza di gratitudine.


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però, quello della solitudine (di quella solitudine) è un altro discorso ancora. Direi che piuttosto che ucciderli (come dice @Ginevra65 già è inevitabile che lo faccia il personale a servizio) è meglio che stiano lontani dagli affetti per un po'.  Ovvio, chi ne ha, di affetti. Ma quel discorso al limite si amplifica, ma non si esaurisce nell'oggi.
> È un discorso che ritengo valido anche per me che anziana non sono. E ci riflettevo. Io ho mio figlio. Al di fuori di mio figlio non ho affetti stabili su cui appoggiarmi. Ultimamente ho proprio avuto la percezione di essere come "orfana dei miei genitori".  E per carità, gli amici e tutto quello che vuoi. Ma sono un'altra cosa.
> Quindi che faccio? Mi sparo?



Sarà un altro discorso ma avere un  genitore o un nonno ricoverato li dentro intendo in una rsa e non sapere bene come stiano le cose è terribile ed è terribile per loro una vita intera a fare sacrifici occuparsi del prossimo
Magari ..per poi diventare un problema io preferirei spararmi che chiudere una vita così male 

Tutto li

Aver un figlio e già una gran cosa un affetto conosco persone sole davvero sole al
Mondo e ti restano gli amici che qnd hai grane spariscono a volte


----------



## brenin (12 Novembre 2020)

https://www.corriere.it/opinioni/20...za-c20c94f0-2436-11eb-91a0-a6d59c8b2360.shtml


----------



## Foglia (12 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Sarà un altro discorso ma avere un  genitore o un nonno ricoverato li dentro intendo in una rsa e non sapere bene come stiano le cose è terribile ed è terribile per loro una vita intera a fare sacrifici occuparsi del prossimo
> Magari ..per poi diventare un problema io preferirei spararmi che chiudere una vita così male
> 
> Tutto li
> ...


C'è mio figlio. Data l'età, è uno stimolo, ma non un appoggio


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> C'è mio figlio. Data l'età, è uno stimolo, ma non un appoggio


Lo So e lo capisco bene 
Lo diventerà e cmq gia uno stimolo aiuta 

Io oggi sono indignata e triste ho chiacchierato a lungo con questa mia amica  direttore sanitario in una rsa ed è disperata disperata 
Non fanno lavorare operatori asintomatici con pazienti postivi non hanno ricambio stanno reclutando anche gente senza esp x dare da mangiare a sti nonnetti lei era alla frutta idem le infermiere passi la prima ondata ma la
Seconda no non si può accettare che le cose siano state gestite così 

Adesso lei si è ammalata ed è spaventata nel dover org le cose da distante e allo stesso  tempo incazzata nera per L ioocrisia che regna sovrana 



Terribile .


----------



## Marjanna (12 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Ciao io sono stata a contatto con un positivo x lavoro per oltre un ora ( riunione ) avevamo entrambi la fpp2
> Lui ha fatto tampone ed è risultato positivo x cui mi ha subito avvisato io L ho fatto e sono negativa anche s e I sentivo già sintomi
> Un altor mio collega e stato a contatto smepre in in sala riunioni con un positivo e si sono infettato pur con mascherina però chirurgica
> 
> ...


Il mio medico di base (over 50, l'età precisa non la so), durante la prima ondata, è stato a casa di un positivo sintomatico (che poi è morto) senza alcuna mascherina, e non ha contratto niente, mai risultato positivo e sempre stato bene. Tanti però al suo posto sono morti. 
Ho sentito anche di chi risulta negativo al tampone ma ha palesi sintomi, cosa che per queste persone è un problema, perchè risultando negativi non hanno accesso ai farmaci.
Essendo in tanti come popolazione è possibile ci siano casi atipici? Non ne ho veramente idea.
Quando fanno il tampone non dovrebbe essere segnalata la carica virale? Mi ricordo che Crisanti sosteneva, in relazione allo studio su Vo' Euganeo, che i bambini fino ai 10 anni non contraevano il virus e non contagiavano. A quanto pare non è così. 
Non mi ricordo dove di preciso, forse Corea del Sud, i bambini vanno a scuola, hanno banchi singoli distanziati di un metro e mezzo (senza rotelle). Girano le classi (qualcuno fa lezione da casa, altri in sede) ma, questa è una cosa che mi ha fatto pensare che in Italia sarebbe problematica, hanno il divieto di parlarsi, pure in pausa pranzo. Perchè parlando è più facile all'interno di luoghi chiusi si diffonda il virus.
Questa regola, lasciando perdere il contesto scolastico (ci sarebbero proteste un secondo dopo), potrebbe però essere applicata in altri luoghi, tutti i negozi in cui girano persone, e divieto di parlare al cellulare (si può comunque inviare dei messaggi), ovviamente il fine sarebbe quello di evitare nuovi lockdown.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se ti dico di non uscire o di evitare i contatti con chi esce per tutelare la salute, e tu non sei d'accordo, l'alternativa è quella di costringere tutti a non uscire. Non è che questo non sia un diritto costituzionalmente rilevante eh, quello della libertà personale.  Comunque siamo in Italia, il Paese delle forti contraddizioni.  Solo che non ce le possiamo permettere.


Sai cos'è? E' che uscirebbero lo stesso. Magari non tutti, ma tanti si. 
Le persone anziane, non si rendono conto di avere delle "carenze", non so se capisci cosa intendo. 
Quello che tu scrivi, io l'ho fatto. Mettendo il lucchetto alla bici di mia madre (lei a piedi non esce, nonostante potrebbe) e portando via la chiave. Chiave che le è stata ridata a giugno inoltrato. Mia zia, sempre over 70, mi ha chiamato accusandomi di detenzione, e dietro le sue figlie a far coretti. Creandomi di fatto un problema. Tutti uscivano, perchè lei non poteva ancora uscire? 
Io non sono contro il porre limitazioni in più agli over 70, anche nel fare una comunicazione mirata verso di loro, magari spedita via posta, scritta in grande, chiusa in una busta con il nome della persona stampato sopra, ma levare le cure sanitarie mi sembra eccessivo, perchè hanno delle perdite, piccole o grandi che siano, non ci arrivano, ma proprio per perdita. Quando si diventa vecchi sembra di poter fare tutto, anche a livello di organizzazione mentale, come quando si aveva 50 anni, ma non è così. Se ti fermi ad osservare in superficie queste cose non le vedi, ma ci sono, tralaltro spesso sono seppellite in mezzo a "cose antiche", manie, compulsioni e bisogna osservare con attenzione per dividere le une dalle altre.


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sai cos'è? E' che uscirebbero lo stesso. Magari non tutti, ma tanti si.
> Le persone anziane, non si rendono conto di avere delle "carenze", non so se capisci cosa intendo.
> Quello che tu scrivi, io l'ho fatto. Mettendo il lucchetto alla bici di mia madre (lei a piedi non esce, nonostante potrebbe) e portando via la chiave. Chiave che le è stata ridata a giugno inoltrato. Mia zia, sempre over 70, mi ha chiamato accusandomi di detenzione, e dietro le sue figlie a far coretti. Creandomi di fatto un problema. Tutti uscivano, perchè lei non poteva ancora uscire?
> Io non sono contro il porre limitazioni in più agli over 70, anche nel fare una comunicazione mirata verso di loro, magari spedita via posta, scritta in grande, chiusa in una busta con il nome della persona stampato sopra, ma levare le cure sanitarie mi sembra eccessivo, perchè hanno delle perdite, piccole o grandi che siano, non ci arrivano, ma proprio per perdita. Quando si diventa vecchi sembra di poter fare tutto, anche a livello di organizzazione mentale, come quando si aveva 50 anni, ma non è così. Se ti fermi ad osservare in superficie queste cose non le vedi, ma ci sono, tralaltro spesso sono seppellite in mezzo a "cose antiche", manie, compulsioni e bisogna osservare con attenzione per dividere le une dalle altre.


Mia mamma invece 75 enne sana e super dinamica è terrorizzata sarà che si fa full
Immersion di tg e quotidiani che minano la sanità mentale con terrorismo puro
Mi ex suocera idem ma lei ha varie patologie io le porto  la spesa ma con fpp2 sia io che lei


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però, quello della solitudine (di quella solitudine) è un altro discorso ancora. Direi che piuttosto che ucciderli (come dice @Ginevra65 già è inevitabile che lo faccia il personale a servizio) è meglio che stiano lontani dagli affetti per un po'.  Ovvio, chi ne ha, di affetti. Ma quel discorso al limite si amplifica, ma non si esaurisce nell'oggi.
> È un discorso che ritengo valido anche per me che anziana non sono. E ci riflettevo. Io ho mio figlio. Al di fuori di mio figlio non ho affetti stabili su cui appoggiarmi. Ultimamente ho proprio avuto la percezione di essere come "orfana dei miei genitori".  E per carità, gli amici e tutto quello che vuoi. Ma sono un'altra cosa.
> Quindi che faccio? Mi sparo?


In generale chi è solo sta passando un brutto momento. 
Io ai miei vicini soli scasso spesso, suono e chiedo se hanno bisogno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Mia mamma invece 75 enne sana e super dinamica è terrorizzata sarà che si fa full
> Immersion di tg e quotidiani che minano la sanità mentale con terrorismo puro
> Mi ex suocera idem ma lei ha varie patologie io le porto  la spesa ma con fpp2 sia io che lei


Io ho mio papà che scappa di casa alle 5 del mattino così è sicuro che non lo becco. 
Sono stanca di rincorrerlo


----------



## Carola (12 Novembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io ho mio papà che scappa di casa alle 5 del mattino così è sicuro che non lo becco.
> Sono stanca di rincorrerlo




Che casino !! Speriamo finisca in fretta perché danno tutti i numeri anche al lavoro


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Novembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> Che casino !! Speriamo finisca in fretta perché danno tutti i numeri anche al lavoro


Impazziti si domiciliari


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sai cos'è? E' che uscirebbero lo stesso. Magari non tutti, ma tanti si.
> Le persone anziane, non si rendono conto di avere delle "carenze", non so se capisci cosa intendo.
> Quello che tu scrivi, io l'ho fatto. Mettendo il lucchetto alla bici di mia madre (lei a piedi non esce, nonostante potrebbe) e portando via la chiave. Chiave che le è stata ridata a giugno inoltrato. Mia zia, sempre over 70, mi ha chiamato accusandomi di detenzione, e dietro le sue figlie a far coretti. Creandomi di fatto un problema. Tutti uscivano, perchè lei non poteva ancora uscire?
> Io non sono contro il porre limitazioni in più agli over 70, anche nel fare una comunicazione mirata verso di loro, magari spedita via posta, scritta in grande, chiusa in una busta con il nome della persona stampato sopra, ma levare le cure sanitarie mi sembra eccessivo, perchè hanno delle perdite, piccole o grandi che siano, non ci arrivano, ma proprio per perdita. Quando si diventa vecchi sembra di poter fare tutto, anche a livello di organizzazione mentale, come quando si aveva 50 anni, ma non è così. Se ti fermi ad osservare in superficie queste cose non le vedi, ma ci sono, tralaltro spesso sono seppellite in mezzo a "cose antiche", manie, compulsioni e bisogna osservare con attenzione per dividere le une dalle altre.


Nella mia ditta abbiamo un po' di collaboratori over 70 e non di poco...
E' strano ora parlare di anzianità per persone che più o meno dovrebbero fare la stessa vita che hanno sempre fatto.(lockdown permettendo) .


----------



## spleen (13 Novembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.corriere.it/opinioni/20...za-c20c94f0-2436-11eb-91a0-a6d59c8b2360.shtml











						Verso una società della cura: un contributo
					

Molte voci identificano la crisi creata dalla pandemia Covid 19 – crisi sanitaria e economica – come l'apice di un percorso di sviluppo culturale malato che esige una trasformazione della società neoliberista verso valori e abitudini di vita diversi: soprattutto valori perché le abitudini non ne...




					sostenibilitaequitasolidarieta.it
				



Ecco secondo me una buona anche se lunga sintesi.


----------



## brenin (14 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Verso una società della cura: un contributo
> 
> 
> Molte voci identificano la crisi creata dalla pandemia Covid 19 – crisi sanitaria e economica – come l'apice di un percorso di sviluppo culturale malato che esige una trasformazione della società neoliberista verso valori e abitudini di vita diversi: soprattutto valori perché le abitudini non ne...
> ...


Eccellente sintesi, sia dal punto di vista sia economico che sociale, secondo me.
Il disastro della globalizzazione, perchè non si può negare il totale fallimento della stessa sia a livello sociale,ambientale ed economico, è  da ricondursi - principalmente - ai nostri comportamenti. Siano essi condizionati più o meno volutamente, ma sempre e comunque additabili ad un concetto di responsabilità , socialità ed equilibrio ( in ogni senso ) decisamente precari. Il " problema " sarebbe risolvibile, tra qualche decennio, purchè " ....  il cammino sano è verso l’individuazione con la scoperta dell’altro da sé, del limite sia nel senso fisico del pericolo o del dolore, sia nel senso affettivo di uno scambio relazionale non più automatico e passivamente garante di benessere, ma legato a modalità di comportamento orientate a una sana espressione di sé e a evitare ciò che produce malessere a sé o agli altri. Lo sviluppo non avviene per mera eredità genetica, ma richiede una continua interazione con le figure deputate a educare, a sostenere nel coinvolgimento e  nella partecipazione condivisa gli orientamenti ancora incerti di chi non sa, attraverso processi di identificazione e interiorizzazione che permettono la formazione di quella sicurezza di base necessaria  per comprendere e affrontare l’esistenza, saperne godere i valori e il piacere. "
In termini socio economici siamo vicini al punto di non ritorno, con l'aggravante di avere una classe politica assolutamente incapace di gestire la benchè minima emergenza ( l'emergenza economica, fortemente condizionata da una finanza spregiudicata   all'inverosimile e connivente con il potere politico, potrà causare danni equiparabili ad una guerra ); mi auguro - in merito al processo educativo riportato sopra - che non rimanga un pensiero speranzoso  o, in termini di globalizzazione, " a wishful thinking " .
Certo che di strada ne abbiamo da percorrere....
Grazie per la segnalazione.


----------



## brenin (14 Novembre 2020)

@spleen 

Appena postato quanto sopra, ed ecco una prima pagina di un quotidiano radical chic di oggi

https://rep.repubblica.it/pwa/gener...ne-274295884/?ref=RHTP-BH-I274300569-P1-S1-T1

non ho parole, nauseante il " ... se faremo i bravi .... "


----------



## Vera (14 Novembre 2020)




----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> View attachment 9446


è la figlia di Chucky?


----------



## spleen (14 Novembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> @spleen
> 
> Appena postato quanto sopra, ed ecco una prima pagina di un quotidiano radical chic di oggi
> 
> ...











						Pirella: le campagne del guru della pubblicità
					

La pubblicità di  La Repubblica  con la foto di Bettino Craxi e la scritta "Repubblica sveglia l'Italia"




					www.repubblica.it
				




Sono vecchio abbastanza per ricordarmi il periodo tra la fine dei 70 e l'inizio degli anni 80 del secolo scorso, quando chi acquistava repubblica era sicuro di trovare notizie commentate in modo anticonvenzionale, con spunti concreti di riflessione, ed atti di intelligenza mediatica.

Già da molto tempo quel giornale è scaduto a cassa di risonanza di una sinistra che ha perso ogni velleità di cambiamento, ogni parvenza di intelligenza e buonsenso, appiattendosi  sulla supina accettazione e anzi, sulla difesa ad oltranza, di uno status quo dominato dalla finanza e dal politicamente corretto portato all'esasperazione.

E' la testimonianza più concreta di un singolare fallimento, quello di una parte politica che sconfitta dal crollo del blocco del socialismo reale si è appiattita e fatto proprie istanze che al più potrebbero essere figlie del radicalismo dei diritti di un Pannella rintronato.

Un rotocalco su cui celebrare la sortita del Richard Gere di turno che si batte naturalmente per i diritti dei migranti (senza regole ed in spregio ad una qualsivoglia parvenza di sovranità nazionale)
Su cui celebrare con insipida e riverente referenza le magneficenze di una globalizzazione selvaggia e senza regole, i cui artefici, i vari Bezos and company sono celebrati come eroi moderni, come incriticabili divinità di un progressismo di facciata che da una mente critica e allenata di solo qualche tempo fa sarebbero definiti come moderni negrieri.

E' uno dei più grandi fallimenti culturali della nostra epoca. Con la loro spocchia di intellettualismo da strapazzo, avulso da ogni realtà concreta, con la loro presunzione di incarnare "il bene" in contrapposizione e demonizzazione dei populisti puzzoni da emarginare ed espellere dal consesso delle civili idee.
Con il loro odio concreto e continuato ad ogni idea di cose veramente e autenticamente popolari.

Sono i più validi alleati del vero populismo, standone simmetricamente dall' altra parte.
Ecco.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Pirella: le campagne del guru della pubblicità
> 
> 
> La pubblicità di  La Repubblica  con la foto di Bettino Craxi e la scritta "Repubblica sveglia l'Italia"
> ...


Ha senso schifare la sinistra solo se si ha un  patrimonio di oltre 2 milioni. 
Altrimenti meglio prendere atto della sponda a cui si appartiene e tifare per quello che si è. Poi onestamente destra, sinistra in Italia non vedo grandi differenze, vedo molto opportunismo , quindi neanche la pena di tifare per uno o altro.
Mio parere.


----------



## spleen (14 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ha senso schifare la sinistra solo se si ha un  patrimonio di oltre 2 milioni.
> Altrimenti meglio prendere atto della sponda a cui si appartiene e tifare per quello che si è. Poi onestamente destra, sinistra in Italia non vedo grandi differenze, vedo molto opportunismo , quindi neanche la pena di tifare per uno o altro.
> Mio parere.


Schifare i sinistri fans di Bezos con il rolex, che magari non hanno realmente lavorato un singolo giorno in vita loro,  non è schifare le idee di eguaglianza e di responsabilità di fronte alla società.
Se a te va bene fare il tifo per questa accozzaglia di incapaci sono cazzi tuoi, questi figuri hanno smesso (per loro iniziativa) di rappresentare me già da un bel pezzo.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Schifare i sinistri fans di Bezos con il rolex, che magari non hanno realmente lavorato un singolo giorno in vita loro,  non è schifare le idee di eguaglianza e di responsabilità di fronte alla società.
> Se a te va bene fare il tifo per questa accozzaglia di incapaci sono cazzi tuoi, questi figuri hanno smesso (per loro iniziativa) di rappresentare me già da un bel pezzo.


Io ho scritto nel post precedente che non tifo nessuno in quanto a me non piace l’opportunismo che è presente a destra e sinistra.
Se un operaio è di sinistra è coerente, se Berlusconi è di destra è coerente.
Ma se il fruttivendolo o il geometra ( che hanno al massimo un patrimonio di un milione ) sono di destra mi fanno ridere.
Poi se dobbiamo parlare di politici che non hanno mai lavorato in vita loro ci sono da destra fino a sinistra.
C’è pure uno che per 16 anni ha tentato di prendere la laurea e nemmeno è riuscito.
Un altro apertamente contro tutti da Roma ( compresa) in giù e pure contro gli extracomunitari e poi va a comprare la laurea al figlio in Albania 
Dai, chi si salva ?


----------



## Vera (14 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> è la figlia di Chucky?


Chucky ha un figlio. Poi, mai dire mai


----------



## brenin (14 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Pirella: le campagne del guru della pubblicità
> 
> 
> La pubblicità di  La Repubblica  con la foto di Bettino Craxi e la scritta "Repubblica sveglia l'Italia"
> ...


Sintetizzo molto il tuo scritto, che condivido pienamente : sono feccia. Dagli anni '70 ed '80 non hanno capito niente , tantì'è che non sanno nemmeno come sia fatta una fabbrica. Sono ammalati di potere, lo sono dalla fine della guerra, quando - nonostante i dollari russi - non riuscirono mai a raggiungere le tanto ambite " poltrone " . Da anni si trascina la questione dell'Ilva di Taranto, tutte le multinazionali si stanno sfilando dal Bel Paese, l'Alitalia è plurifalliuta eppure.....  recitano ancora gli slogan di ventanni fa sull'occupazione,sui diritti.sull'accoglienza.... ma si guardano bene dal dire le porcate delle coop rosse, il business degli immigrati, dell'affare Unipol Sai, delle batoste prese dal leggendario industriale già ad della Fiat e da quanto combinato da un altro personaggio della bassa finanza, che tentò la scalata a Tim senza il becco di un quattrino.... si sono dimenticati dell'affare Sorgenia, dei faldoni spariti da un palazzo di giustizia lombardo..... adesso che non c'è più Berlusconi, non sanno che pesci pigliare : pur di governare si sono messi con una compagnia talmente mal assortita da suscitare solo una pietosa ilarità se non disperazione. Ma quando ce ne libereremo ?


----------



## brenin (14 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ha senso schifare la sinistra solo se si ha un  patrimonio di oltre 2 milioni.
> Altrimenti meglio prendere atto della sponda a cui si appartiene e tifare per quello che si è. Poi onestamente destra, sinistra in Italia non vedo grandi differenze, vedo molto opportunismo , quindi neanche la pena di tifare per uno o altro.
> Mio parere.


Vero, ovunque ti giri c'è solo da schifarsi. Ma se Zingaretti parlasse la metà di quello che fa, non raccontasse bischerate e soprattutto non faccesse il saputello maestrino ( a gauche hanno sempre avuto questa priorità.... intellettuale su tutti gli altri che loro considerano barbari,  ne sono talmente convinti che alla fine ci credono pure  ) e ci dicesse degli oltre 100 miliardi dilapidati sino ad oggi , di cosa farà con Alitalia ed Ilva, con i Benetton, con i milioni di italiani che non vogliono mancette per monopattini e tablet, con i milioni di giovani che grazie ai " compagni " vengono sfruttati con contratti a tempo determinato..... non sarebbe meglio ? Non scrivo nulla del ministro delle finanze.... e nemmeno del genovese abbelinato e cialtrone.


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Chucky ha un figlio. Poi, mai dire mai


sto Chucky, non puoi mai voltargli le spalle


----------



## spleen (14 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io ho scritto nel post precedente che non tifo nessuno in quanto a me non piace l’opportunismo che è presente a destra e sinistra.
> *Se un operaio è di sinistra è coerente, se Berlusconi è di destra è coerente.
> Ma se il fruttivendolo o il geometra ( che hanno al massimo un patrimonio di un milione ) sono di destra mi fanno ridere.*
> Poi se dobbiamo parlare di politici che non hanno mai lavorato in vita loro ci sono da destra fino a sinistra.
> ...


Perchè secondo te sto branco di scappati da casa è di sinistra?

E smetterla una buona volta di ragionare secondo stereotipi triti e ritriti no?
Chiedersi perchè la sinistra ha perso il consenso delle classi popolari no?


----------



## Lara3 (14 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè secondo te sto branco di scappati da casa è di sinistra?
> 
> E smetterla una buona volta di ragionare secondo stereotipi triti e ritriti no?
> Chiedersi perchè la sinistra ha perso il consenso delle classi popolari no?


Io mi meraviglio che la sinistra abbia perso i consensi nelle condizioni in cui non avete neanche un’alternativa valida nella destra.
Scegliere il meno peggio ?
Domanda difficile.
E ti assicuro che in passato ho votato sia a destra che a sinistra.
Non cambia nulla se si vota a destra o a sinistra, tanto la fregatura arriva sempre da ... dietro.
Rimango comunque stupita quando vedo un calabrese che vota Salvini, oppure un extracomunitario che vota Salvini.
Oppure il miliardario che vota sinistra.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nella mia ditta abbiamo un po' di collaboratori over 70 e non di poco...
> E' strano ora parlare di anzianità per persone che più o meno dovrebbero fare la stessa vita che hanno sempre fatto.(lockdown permettendo) .


Googlando sono capitata per caso in un vecchio (e lungo) articolo, del 12 Settembre 1997. Questo http://www.psychomedia.it/pm/lifecycle/elderly/lavanzi.htm
L'autore, Antonio Zuliani, in un passaggio scrive _i vecchi del 2020 non siamo altro che noi, oggi professionisti di mezza età: trattando questi argomenti parliamo di un futuro che è al contempo degli altri, ma anche nostro_.
Saran gli influssi spaziali dell'algoritmo di Google, però trovo curioso leggere del passato quando era presente che guarda al futuro parlando di un altro passato. Limitatamente curioso, è Google che è un troietta. Comunque ci ho trovato più spunti interessanti, non mi metto a fare copia-incolla.

Questa invece è una "storiella sul colera", OT, per chi ha voglia di una lettura http://www.ilvaresotto.it/PDF/Sesto_colera.pdf


----------



## danny (16 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io mi meraviglio che la sinistra abbia perso i consensi nelle condizioni in cui non avete neanche un’alternativa valida nella destra.
> Scegliere il meno peggio ?
> Domanda difficile.
> E ti assicuro che in passato ho votato sia a destra che a sinistra.
> ...


Io non rimango stupito. 
Abito in una zona popolare e costituita da immigrati in gran parte. 
Sono quasi tutte persone che fanno il culo e se ne sono andate anno fa da zone dove lavoro e talvolta legalità erano un miraggio. 
Ritrovarsi con gli stessi problemi che hanno lasciato è l'ultima delle loro prospettive.
Quando conosci la merda sai esattamente come evitarla. Che poi la Lega sia un partito farlocco è un altro discorso.


----------



## ologramma (17 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io mi meraviglio che la sinistra abbia perso i consensi nelle condizioni in cui non avete neanche un’alternativa valida nella destra.
> Scegliere il meno peggio ?
> Domanda difficile.
> E ti assicuro che in passato ho votato sia a destra che a sinistra.
> ...


ti abbraccio  per esprimerti la mia approvazione


----------



## bettypage (18 Novembre 2020)

Quelli bravi...  la Società Svizzera di medicina intensiva ha pubblicato questo comunicato: https://www.sgi-ssmi.ch/fr/news-detail/items/603.htm


----------



## bettypage (18 Novembre 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Quelli bravi...  la Società Svizzera di medicina intensiva ha pubblicato questo comunicato: https://www.sgi-ssmi.ch/fr/news-detail/items/603.htm


"quella a rischio di infezione grave a 𝗱𝗶𝗰𝗵𝗶𝗮𝗿𝗮𝗿𝗲 𝗽𝗿𝗲𝘃𝗲𝗻𝘁𝗶𝘃𝗮𝗺𝗲𝗻𝘁𝗲 𝘀𝗲 𝘃𝗼𝗿𝗿𝗮𝗻𝗻𝗼 𝗯𝗲𝗻𝗲𝗳𝗶𝗰𝗶𝗮𝗿𝗲 𝗱𝗶 𝗺𝗶𝘀𝘂𝗿𝗲 𝗱𝗶 𝗽𝗿𝗼𝗹𝘂𝗻𝗴𝗮𝗺𝗲𝗻𝘁𝗼 𝗱𝗲𝗹𝗹𝗮 𝘃𝗶𝘁𝗮 𝗶𝗻 𝗰𝗮𝘀𝗼 𝗱𝗶 𝗺𝗮𝗹𝗮𝘁𝘁𝗶𝗮 𝗴𝗿𝗮𝘃𝗲".


----------



## Lara3 (25 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oggi è uscito il tanto atteso decreto che tuttoi aspettavamo, dato il prevedibile aumento dei contagi nel paese
> 
> Finalmente, vien da dire, un provvedimento serio e fatto con consapevolezza e strategia
> 
> ...


Mi riferisco all’ultimo Decreto.
Riguardo la Lombardia sapete cosa succederà dal 3 dicembre?
Anche se dovesse diventare zona arancione, non cambia molto, vero ?


----------



## ivanl (25 Novembre 2020)

puoi muoverti nel tuo comune senza autocertificazione


----------



## Skorpio (25 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi riferisco all’ultimo Decreto.
> Riguardo la Lombardia sapete cosa succederà dal 3 dicembre?
> Anche se dovesse diventare zona arancione, non cambia molto, vero ?


Con la zona arancione cambia che se litighi con tuo marito ti puoi mandare affanculo nella stessa stanza, mentre nella zona rossa devi farlo da stanze diverse


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> puoi muoverti nel tuo comune senza autocertificazione


Che vuole dire molto per chi abita a Milano (181,67 kmq), un po' meno per chi è di Calvignasco (1,73 kmq).
Ma inserire la possibilità di spostamento entro 10 o 20 km per tutti era troppo difficile?


----------



## Lara3 (25 Novembre 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> puoi muoverti nel tuo comune senza autocertificazione


Grazie


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Grazie


La differenza più grande è che puoi spostarti all'interno del tuo comune. Adesso no. Noi possiamo restare solo in prossimità dell'abitazione, escludendo lavoro e motivi di necessità.
L'altra è legata all'apertura degli esercizi.
Passeremo ad arancione per poter fare i regali di Natale e consentire così ai negozianti di pagare le tasse di fine anno e alle imprese di ridurre il magazzino.
Dopo torneremo quasi sicuramente in rossa e ci resteremo per un bel po'.
Probabilmente saremo gialli a maggio.
Alla gente viene sventolata l'ipotesi vaccino per tenerla buona, ma continuo a ripeterlo: ci sono diversi vaccini che verranno già distribuiti l'anno prossimo, ma il problema è che, avendo subito un ciclo di sperimentazione ridicolo per poter essere disponibili in breve tempo, non si ha idea se saranno veramente utili per il contenimento della pandemia. Questo è ufficiale, non un sospetto o un'illazione.
Questo lo capiremo solo durante il 2021. Verranno vaccinate alcune categorie, credo su base volontaria e questi soggetti verranno monitorati.
Allo stato attuale non vi è certezza che il vaccino possa contribuire in maniera determinante al contenimento dell'epidemia.
Ovviamente sulle conseguenze a medio e lungo termine è impossibile fare previsioni. Con un vaccino mRNA diciamo che sarà un po' un salto nel vuoto.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi riferisco all’ultimo Decreto.
> Riguardo la Lombardia sapete cosa succederà dal 3 dicembre?
> Anche se dovesse diventare zona arancione, non cambia molto, vero ?


Dovremmo diventare arancio già dalla fine di questa settimana e non cambia molto tranne che puoi girare per il tuo comune senza autocertificazione
Dal 3 ci sono molte voci: compreso che fanno diventare zona gialla tutta Italia. Ma sono voci
La mia speranza è che riaprano attività e che allunghino di un’ora almeno il coprifuoco


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> puoi muoverti nel tuo comune senza autocertificazione


Che cambiamento ahaha


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La differenza più grande è che puoi spostarti all'interno del tuo comune. Adesso no. Noi possiamo restare solo in prossimità dell'abitazione, escludendo lavoro e motivi di necessità.
> L'altra è legata all'apertura degli esercizi.
> Passeremo ad arancione per poter fare i regali di Natale e consentire così ai negozianti di pagare le tasse di fine anno e alle imprese di ridurre il magazzino.
> Dopo torneremo quasi sicuramente in rossa e ci resteremo per un bel po'.
> ...


Se passi solo aranci ai commercianti cose ti ben poco. Se posso fare acquisti solo nel mio comune allora continuo a utilizzare Amazon
Io spero che gli spostamenti dentro la regione saranno possibili 
Oddio mi auguro anche tra regioni se ci sono famiglie che possono riunirsi per Natale 
Ma mi sa che spero sempre troppo nel buonsenso


----------



## Lara3 (25 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La differenza più grande è che puoi spostarti all'interno del tuo comune. Adesso no. Noi possiamo restare solo in prossimità dell'abitazione, escludendo lavoro e motivi di necessità.
> L'altra è legata all'apertura degli esercizi.
> Passeremo ad arancione per poter fare i regali di Natale e consentire così ai negozianti di pagare le tasse di fine anno e alle imprese di ridurre il magazzino.
> Dopo torneremo quasi sicuramente in rossa e ci resteremo per un bel po'.
> ...


Grazie...
Quindi per quello che mi riguarda cambia niente. 
Ma le frontiere restano ancora chiuse fino a quando ? Zona gialla significa frontiere aperte ?


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Grazie...
> Quindi per quello che mi riguarda cambia niente.
> Ma le frontiere restano ancora chiuse fino a quando ? Zona gialla significa frontiere aperte ?


No, dipende dalle motivazioni per lo spostamento.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oggi è uscito il tanto atteso decreto che tuttoi aspettavamo, dato il prevedibile aumento dei contagi nel paese
> 
> Finalmente, vien da dire, un provvedimento serio e fatto con consapevolezza e strategia
> 
> ...


Notizia di stasera:  in Italia primo calo di unità in T.I.: calo di 2 unità....
Ma che razza di notizie !?
2 posti in meno occupati nelle terapie intensive e usano parola «  calo »?
Ma sono morti 822, insomma certo che si sono liberati tanti posti. 
Boh


----------



## Lara3 (27 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oggi è uscito il tanto atteso decreto che tuttoi aspettavamo, dato il prevedibile aumento dei contagi nel paese
> 
> Finalmente, vien da dire, un provvedimento serio e fatto con consapevolezza e strategia
> 
> ...


Scusatemi... ma non capisco una cosa.
Ammettendo che Lombardia diventa zona arancione, come fa un milanese ad andare a sciare in Svizzera se deve restare confinato nel suo comune ?
Leggo oggi un articolo in cui dicono che le piste da sci in Svizzera sono aperte anche per chi viene dalla zona rossa .
Ma come fa uno ad attraversare n. comuni in zona rossa per andare in vacanza ?
O anche zona arancione.
Andare in vacanza non è una necessità.
È un controsenso o qualcosa mi sfugge ?


----------



## Skorpio (27 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Scusatemi... ma non capisco una cosa.
> Ammettendo che Lombardia diventa zona arancione, come fa un milanese ad andare a sciare in Svizzera se deve restare confinato nel suo comune ?
> Leggo oggi un articolo in cui dicono che le piste da sci in Svizzera sono aperte anche per chi viene dalla zona rossa .
> Ma come fa uno ad attraversare n. comuni in zona rossa per andare in vacanza ?
> ...


Esattamente nello stesso modo come facevano gli spalloni quabdo portavano i quattrini nelle banche svizzere, diversi anni fa


----------



## Lara3 (27 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esattamente nello stesso modo come facevano gli spalloni quabdo portavano i quattrini nelle banche svizzere, diversi anni fa


Ma allora i controlli sul territorio ( in Italia) e alla frontiera non si fanno ?
Dopotutto è anche facile individuarli : gli sci si vedono pure.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma allora i controlli sul territorio ( in Italia) e alla frontiera non si fanno ?
> Dopotutto è anche facile individuarli : gli sci si vedono pure.


Esistono anche i nolo sci


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Scusatemi... ma non capisco una cosa.
> Ammettendo che Lombardia diventa zona arancione, come fa un milanese ad andare a sciare in Svizzera se deve restare confinato nel suo comune ?
> Leggo oggi un articolo in cui dicono che le piste da sci in Svizzera sono aperte anche per chi viene dalla zona rossa .
> Ma come fa uno ad attraversare n. comuni in zona rossa per andare in vacanza ?
> ...


Sarebbe dovuta diventare arancione la prossima settimana ma sembra che non sarà così (sempre peggio!)
Dal 3 poi si vedrà


----------



## Skorpio (27 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Scusatemi... ma non capisco una cosa.
> Ammettendo che Lombardia diventa zona arancione, come fa un milanese ad andare a sciare in Svizzera se deve restare confinato nel suo comune ?
> Leggo oggi un articolo in cui dicono che le piste da sci in Svizzera sono aperte anche per chi viene dalla zona rossa .
> Ma come fa uno ad attraversare n. comuni in zona rossa per andare in vacanza ?
> ...


Lara ma che ci vai a fare a sciare.. 
Meglio divertirsi a far le pulizie di casa in allegria col tu omo al ritmo di Kool and the gang


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2020)

Io ieri sono andata al toys center a pigliare un po' di regali di Natale.  Essendoci il black friday, con lo sconto del 25%. Non è vicinissimo a casa mia (pure non essendo troppo lontano). Avrò infranto qualche regola? Chiedo, io oramai non ci capisco più niente


----------



## Lara3 (27 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sarebbe dovuta diventare arancione la prossima settimana ma sembra che non sarà così (sempre peggio!)
> Dal 3 poi si vedrà


Ma anche se fosse arancione non credo che la zona arancione permetta di attraversare tanti comuni .


----------



## Lara3 (27 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lara ma che ci vai a fare a sciare..
> Meglio divertirsi a far le pulizie di casa in allegria col tu omo al ritmo di Kool and the gang


Ma io potrei andare a sciare da me, non lo faccio comunque.
Non chiedo per me.
I giornali scrivono che gli italiani verrebbero  a sciare in Svizzera, ma se sono in zona rossa o arancione come fanno a spostarsi ?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ieri sono andata al toys center a pigliare un po' di regali di Natale.  Essendoci il black friday, con lo sconto del 25%. Non è vicinissimo a casa mia (pure non essendo troppo lontano). Avrò infranto qualche regola? Chiedo, io oramai non ci capisco più niente


All’interno del comune puoi fare acquisti


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma anche se fosse arancione non credo che la zona arancione permetta di attraversare tanti comuni .


No nessuno
Infatti è una cazzata il passaggio 
Non cambia nulla
Solo che per girare nel tuo comune non devi fare l’autocerfiticazione
Ammesso che qualcuno in questi giorni per girare nel proprio comune l’Abbia fatta. Non c’erano controlli anche perché fino al coprifuoco c’erano mille motivi per poter uscire


----------



## Lara3 (27 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No nessuno
> Infatti è una cazzata il passaggio
> Non cambia nulla
> Solo che per girare nel tuo comune non devi fare l’autocerfiticazione
> Ammesso che qualcuno in questi giorni per girare nel proprio comune l’Abbia fatta. Non c’erano controlli anche perché fino al coprifuoco c’erano mille motivi per poter uscire


Capito, grazie.


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> All’interno del comune puoi fare acquisti


Grazie 

Di acquisti quest'anno ne farò pochi, ma a mio figlio i regali non mancheranno  

Credo che dopo il 3 riapriranno gli altri negozi: giusto per dare loro una boccata di ossigeno (analogamente a quanto hanno fatto per palestre, piscine e altro), poi (dopo le feste) cosa faranno non so.


----------



## perplesso (29 Novembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No nessuno
> Infatti è una cazzata il passaggio
> Non cambia nulla
> Solo che per girare nel tuo comune non devi fare l’autocerfiticazione
> Ammesso che qualcuno in questi giorni per girare nel proprio comune l’Abbia fatta. Non c’erano controlli anche perché fino al coprifuoco c’erano mille motivi per poter uscire


la differenza è che i bar possono far entrare le persone e tanti altri negozi possono aprire proprio


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> la differenza è che i bar possono far entrare le persone e tanti altri negozi possono aprire proprio


Si certo. Almeno questo
Parlavo della libertà delle persone
A me praticamente non è cambiato nulla


----------



## perplesso (29 Novembre 2020)

è perchè anche Polizia e Carabinieri non sono troppo fiscali.   lo vedo anche qui


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> è perchè anche Polizia e Carabinieri non sono troppo fiscali.   lo vedo anche qui


Per fortuna direi
Almeno loro


----------



## spleen (3 Dicembre 2020)

Mi chiedo che senso abbia, secondo l'ultimo dpcm, chiudere gli italiani dentro i confini comunali il giorno di natale, così per chi abita a Milano o Roma cambierà poco o nulla, visto che possono contare su un bacino di contatti di milioni di persone, mentre chi abita in un paesino di 700 abitanti sarà recluso senza la possibilità di fare praticamente nulla.
Cioè, sembra che chi ha i genitori che abitano a 2 km ma in un altro comune non potrà vederli.
Che senso ha dal punto di vista sanitario sta cosa?
Mah.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi chiedo che senso abbia, secondo l'ultimo dpcm, chiudere gli italiani dentro i confini comunali il giorno di natale, così per chi abita a Milano o Roma cambierà poco o nulla, visto che possono contare su un bacino di contatti di milioni di persone, mentre chi abita in un paesino di 700 abitanti sarà recluso senza la possibilità di fare praticamente nulla.
> Cioè, sembra che chi ha i genitori che abitano a 2 km ma in un altro comune non potrà vederli.
> Che senso ha dal punto di vista sanitario sta cosa?
> Mah.


Hai ragione, ma probabilmente non si poteva fare altrimenti. Tipo indicare per i residenti in una grande città di non allontanarsi più di 5 km dalla residenza non è facile eseguire i controlli. Vedi uno in via Tizio e lui abita in via Caio. Sarebbe troppo lungo fare i controlli secondo questi parametri.
Ma nessun decreto aspira di essere una soluzione perfetta al problema, sono dei tentativi per limitare gli spostamenti.
Poi sembra che gli italiani possano fare le vacanze all’estero. Ma come fanno ad arrivare all’estero se non abitano a Malpensa ?


----------



## ivanl (3 Dicembre 2020)

No, ma anche il fatto di potersi muoverre fino al 20 e poi no, ma si puo' rientrare alla residenza: io parto il 15, vado a trovare i nonni in un altra regione, passo lì il Natale e poi torno a casa mia bello tranquillo...


----------



## oriente70 (3 Dicembre 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> No, ma anche il fatto di potersi muoverre fino al 20 e poi no, ma si puo' rientrare alla residenza: io parto il 15, vado a trovare i nonni in un altra regione, passo lì il Natale e poi torno a casa mia bello tranquillo...


Beato te ..


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Dicembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma probabilmente non si poteva fare altrimenti. Tipo indicare per i residenti in una grande città di non allontanarsi più di 5 km dalla residenza non è facile eseguire i controlli. Vedi uno in via Tizio e lui abita in via Caio. Sarebbe troppo lungo fare i controlli secondo questi parametri.
> Ma nessun decreto aspira di essere una soluzione perfetta al problema, sono dei tentativi per limitare gli spostamenti.
> Poi sembra che gli italiani possano fare le vacanze all’estero. Ma come fanno ad arrivare all’estero se non abitano a Malpensa ?


Gente che ha prenotato aereo e va al sud a fare il Natale, vedi tu. 
E io non posso vedere parenti a 500 metri perché comuni diversi. 
Ma dai!!! 
Gente che il 20 parte in macchina per andare dai parenti nel centro Italia. 
Mai visto una regola più sgangherata di questa


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Dicembre 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> No, ma anche il fatto di potersi muoverre fino al 20 e poi no, ma si puo' rientrare alla residenza: io parto il 15, vado a trovare i nonni in un altra regione, passo lì il Natale e poi torno a casa mia bello tranquillo...


Appunto


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi chiedo che senso abbia, secondo l'ultimo dpcm, chiudere gli italiani dentro i confini comunali il giorno di natale, così per chi abita a Milano o Roma cambierà poco o nulla, visto che possono contare su un bacino di contatti di milioni di persone, mentre chi abita in un paesino di 700 abitanti sarà recluso senza la possibilità di fare praticamente nulla.
> Cioè, sembra che chi ha i genitori che abitano a 2 km ma in un altro comune non potrà vederli.
> Che senso ha dal punto di vista sanitario sta cosa?
> Mah.


Ma perché tu hai mai trovato un senso agli altri dpcm?


----------



## Marjanna (4 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi chiedo che senso abbia, secondo l'ultimo dpcm, chiudere gli italiani dentro i confini comunali il giorno di natale, così per chi abita a Milano o Roma cambierà poco o nulla, visto che possono contare su un bacino di contatti di milioni di persone, mentre chi abita in un paesino di 700 abitanti sarà recluso senza la possibilità di fare praticamente nulla.
> Cioè, sembra che chi ha i genitori che abitano a 2 km ma in un altro comune non potrà vederli.
> Che senso ha dal punto di vista sanitario sta cosa?
> Mah.


Mi sembra più una scelta politica. 

Ho visto un pezzettino di una trasmissione su Rete4 prima e parlavano proprio di questo. Sarà che ho beccato io il pezzo alieno ma hanno intervistato una ragazza trentenne che lamentava il limite dei comuni e di non poter passare il Natale con i genitori. Alchè l'intervistatore le chiede se è sposata. Lei risponde che è sposata con due figli. L'intervistatore le dice "bè dai allora non è proprio sola!!!". Allora se ne esce dichiarando che il suo problema: "se durante la settimana di Natale non possono venire i nonni qui, chi mi tiene i figli?". 
_What?_ 
Poi un pasticcere che dichiarava di non aver ancora ricevuto i ristori. E fin qua nulla da dire. La mascherina di pezza cadeva ogni due secondi, ma facciamo finta di niente, che rete4 se ne piomba così dentro una pasticceria dal nulla. Ad un certo punto compare pure la madre, ultra80enne (in una stanza piena di gente più cameraman) che chiede a Conte di mettersi la mano sul cuore e farle passare il Natale con i nipoti a mangiare una fetta di panettone. 
Ora povera signora, chiaro per lei messa lì in una cadrega a dir la sua, cosa vuoi che possa capire, ascolta i figli che ci tengono a lei, talmente tanto da volerla vedere il giorno di Natale... che poi pare non ci sarà molto tempo. 
E non è che non mi vada il pensiero alla signora anziana, al Natale che aspetta per vedere un poco di luce attraverso il vigore della giovane vita nei nipotini, e anche il privare loro di questo tempo di memoria (che sarà unico e per sempre, quel tempo dico). Ma è memoria. E la memoria ha un valore. Per me almeno.

Difficile non notare che ancora non si è capito cosa sia un virus, e che ancora non si voglia comprendere come muoversi sapendo che viaggia tra noi. 

Darà fastidio, ma chissà cosa darebbero tante di quelle persone che han perso i loro parenti nella prima ondata per aver i loro cari ancora qui, e chissà quanti progetti avevano ancora in mente tanti che son stati spazzati via da questo virus.

Poi percarità, qualcuno muore sempre, _the show must go on_.

No non è una gran scelta, un taccone tra gli altri, un natale con le rotelle.. mi viene in mente la scena del film "Ritorno ad Oz" con i rotanti servitori della regina che cambiava teste, e purtroppo mi sa che in tanti non la vedano tanto diversamente. Ma il virus rimane un virus. Anche se ormai pare un virus "di altri", di un altro popolo.
Ma poi ci sarà la chiave per aprire la porta, intanto parliamo della chiave, e discutiamo dei rotanti, mentre la regina cambia teste.


----------



## Vera (4 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi sembra più una scelta politica.
> 
> Ho visto un pezzettino di una trasmissione su Rete4 prima e parlavano proprio di questo. Sarà che ho beccato io il pezzo alieno ma hanno intervistato una ragazza trentenne che lamentava il limite dei comuni e di non poter passare il Natale con i genitori. Alchè l'intervistatore le chiede se è sposata. Lei risponde che è sposata con due figli. L'intervistatore le dice "bè dai allora non è proprio sola!!!". Allora se ne esce dichiarando che il suo problema: "se durante la settimana di Natale non possono venire i nonni qui, chi mi tiene i figli?".
> _What?_
> ...


Sì, perché di colpo sono tutti diventati amanti dei festeggiamenti in famiglia, soprattutto dei nonni. Fino a ieri non se li cagava di pezza nessuno e "Che palle, domani pranzo di Natale con i miei. Quest'altr'anno me ne vado alle Fiji!"


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi sembra più una scelta politica.
> 
> Ho visto un pezzettino di una trasmissione su Rete4 prima e parlavano proprio di questo. Sarà che ho beccato io il pezzo alieno ma hanno intervistato una ragazza trentenne che lamentava il limite dei comuni e di non poter passare il Natale con i genitori. Alchè l'intervistatore le chiede se è sposata. Lei risponde che è sposata con due figli. L'intervistatore le dice "bè dai allora non è proprio sola!!!". Allora se ne esce dichiarando che il suo problema: "se durante la settimana di Natale non possono venire i nonni qui, chi mi tiene i figli?".
> _What?_
> ...


quelle trasmissioni sono penose, impossibile guardarle.
Il virus c'è è evidente, ma un governo serial killer che non mette in campo investimenti sanitari e cerca di convincere  le sue vittime di essersi cercati la morte a me fa un tantino ribrezzo.
Perchè mi piacerebbe sapere come mai i normali cittadini sono morti a causa del virus e manco un politico/imprenditore di alto livello è deceduto


----------



## Marjanna (4 Dicembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quelle trasmissioni sono penose, impossibile guardarle.
> Il virus c'è è evidente, ma un governo serial killer che non mette in campo investimenti sanitari e cerca di convincere  le sue vittime di essersi cercati la morte a me fa un tantino ribrezzo.
> Perchè mi piacerebbe sapere come mai i normali cittadini sono morti a causa del virus e manco un politico/imprenditore di alto livello è deceduto


Bè le informazioni su come è stato curato Trump danno un'idea. Non dico in Italia siano state applicate le stesse, ma non è poi neppure tanto un segreto. Parola dell'anno: tempestivo. Persone monitorate ripetutamente con tamponi, e subito seguite in ospedale.
E persone che hanno già un team di medici che li tengono d'occhio costantemente.


----------



## spleen (4 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi sembra più una scelta politica.
> 
> Ho visto un pezzettino di una trasmissione su Rete4 prima e parlavano proprio di questo. Sarà che ho beccato io il pezzo alieno ma hanno intervistato una ragazza trentenne che lamentava il limite dei comuni e di non poter passare il Natale con i genitori. Alchè l'intervistatore le chiede se è sposata. Lei risponde che è sposata con due figli. L'intervistatore le dice "bè dai allora non è proprio sola!!!". Allora se ne esce dichiarando che il suo problema: "se durante la settimana di Natale non possono venire i nonni qui, chi mi tiene i figli?".
> _What?_
> ...


Dunque, il mio esempio sui parenti più prossimi è solo, per l'appunto, un esempio di come questi qua si stiano muovendo o con approsimazione o forse anche con dolo.
Facciamo un altro esempio pratico: Un ristoratore di Roma non avrà nessun problema a riempire il locale il giorno di natale a pranzo, il ristoratore del più piccolo comune della mia provincia(700 abitanti) dovrà tenere chiuso, perchè nessuno dai comuni vicini potrà frequentarlo.
Quello che sto dicendo è che la dimensione "comunale" del confinamento è una troiata pazzesca, perchè non mi si dica che comuni con 2 milioni di abitanti sono equiparabili a comuni con 50 abitanti.
Mi sono spiegato?
Siamo al di fuori di qualsiasi logica del buonsenso. E' chiara l'illogicità?
Mi si spieghi come si è riusciti a equiparare Roma o Milano, con un bacino di utenti di milioni di persone a realtà infinitesime che sono la maggioranza della popolazione.
Il risultato pratico è che si divide la popolazione in settori, applicando di fatto regole che hanno ricadute estremamente diverse.
Se dobbiamo fare dei sacrifici (sacrosanti) per il covid si faccia in modo che siano distribuiti almeno equamente, cazzo.

Ma che lo dico a fare, con questo branco di scappati di casa che sta facendo le regole...

Edit: non mi si dica che da qualche parte bisognava pur cominciare, che sarebbe come a dire al ristoratore di Quarto Oggiaro, vai avanti tu a prendertela nel sedere, che qualcuno nel sedere comunque se lo deve prendere...


----------



## Marjanna (4 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Dunque, il mio esempio sui parenti più prossimi è solo, per l'appunto, un esempio di come questi qua si stiano muovendo o con approsimazione o forse anche con dolo.
> Facciamo un altro esempio pratico: Un ristoratore di Roma non avrà nessun problema a riempire il locale il giorno di natale a pranzo, il ristoratore del più piccolo comune della mia provincia(700 abitanti) dovrà tenere chiuso, perchè nessuno dai comuni vicini potrà frequentarlo.
> Quello che sto dicendo è che la dimensione "comunale" del confinamento è una troiata pazzesca, perchè non mi si dica che comuni con 2 milioni di abitanti sono equiparabili a comuni con 50 abitanti.
> Mi sono spiegato?
> ...


E' chiarissimo @spleen. Mica la penso diversamente.
E' palese. Solo che è linea con tutto quanto fatto sin dall'inizio. Ho scritto Natale con le rotelle mica per niente.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi chiedo che senso abbia, secondo l'ultimo dpcm, chiudere gli italiani dentro i confini comunali il giorno di natale, così per chi abita a Milano o Roma cambierà poco o nulla, visto che possono contare su un bacino di contatti di milioni di persone, mentre chi abita in un paesino di 700 abitanti sarà recluso senza la possibilità di fare praticamente nulla.
> Cioè, sembra che chi ha i genitori che abitano a 2 km ma in un altro comune non potrà vederli.
> Che senso ha dal punto di vista sanitario sta cosa?
> Mah.


Io sono in un paesino dell'hinterland e ti posso dire che abitando sul confine tra due comuni già uscendo di casa trasgredisco il DPCM.
Ma la scappatoia c'è per tutti, sempre che si diventi zona gialla.
Festeggi il 24 o il 27, di giorno.
Il 25 stai a casa o con i parenti del comune.
Se vuoi cambiare regione parti prima del 20 e hai facoltà di tornare quando vuoi.
Se ci pensi è un DPCM che potrebbe essere facilmente aggirabile.
A Roma comunque è scandaloso. Il Comune ha una vastità di chilometri. Puoi fare veramente quello che vuoi.
Diciamo che i romani tra tutti gli italiani sono quelli che hanno subito minori limitazioni, finora.
Noi a Milano tra coprifuoco, zona rossa e frammentazione dell'area metropolitana direi molte di più.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma probabilmente non si poteva fare altrimenti. Tipo indicare per i residenti in una grande città di non allontanarsi più di 5 km dalla residenza non è facile eseguire i controlli. Vedi uno in via Tizio e lui abita in via Caio. Sarebbe troppo lungo fare i controlli secondo questi parametri.
> Ma nessun decreto aspira di essere una soluzione perfetta al problema, sono dei tentativi per limitare gli spostamenti.
> Poi sembra che gli italiani possano fare le vacanze all’estero. Ma come fanno ad arrivare all’estero se non abitano a Malpensa ?


Limita per provincia. Ce l'hai pure indicata sulla targa (quasi sempre):


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Gente che ha prenotato aereo e va al sud a fare il Natale, vedi tu.
> E io non posso vedere parenti a 500 metri perché comuni diversi.
> Ma dai!!!
> Gente che il 20 parte in macchina per andare dai parenti nel centro Italia.
> Mai visto una regola più sgangherata di questa


Assolutamente.
Puoi fare tutto, tranne festeggiare il giorno di Natale con i parenti di altri comuni.
Infatti io devo rivedere tutto il Natale. Avendo genitori separati devo sempre giostrare le cene canoniche.
A cui dispiacerebbe rinunciare solo perché non si abita tutti nello stesso comune.
Chi abita a Milano che conosco non cambia di una virgola le sue abitudini, per dire.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quelle trasmissioni sono penose, impossibile guardarle.
> Il virus c'è è evidente, ma un governo serial killer che non mette in campo investimenti sanitari e cerca di convincere  le sue vittime di essersi cercati la morte a me fa un tantino ribrezzo.
> Perchè mi piacerebbe sapere come mai i normali cittadini sono morti a causa del virus e manco un politico/imprenditore di alto livello è deceduto


Perché già prima chi non aveva i soldi non lo cagava nessuno.
Una buona metà dei medici e personale medico è da scartare, per incompetenza e stronzaggine.
Almeno quelli che ho beccato io.
Ad altri farei il monumento.


----------



## danny (4 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Dunque, il mio esempio sui parenti più prossimi è solo, per l'appunto, un esempio di come questi qua si stiano muovendo o con approsimazione o forse anche con dolo.
> Facciamo un altro esempio pratico: Un ristoratore di Roma non avrà nessun problema a riempire il locale il giorno di natale a pranzo, il ristoratore del più piccolo comune della mia provincia(700 abitanti) dovrà tenere chiuso, perchè nessuno dai comuni vicini potrà frequentarlo.
> Quello che sto dicendo è che la dimensione "comunale" del confinamento è una troiata pazzesca, perchè non mi si dica che comuni con 2 milioni di abitanti sono equiparabili a comuni con 50 abitanti.
> Mi sono spiegato?
> ...


La sala di registrazione dove vado io è in odore di fallimento.
E' in un comune piccolo. Chi ci si reca più?
Ma soprattutto, chi canta più professionalmente con i locali chiusi o già falliti.
PS Non mi è rimasta neppure più un'edicola vicino a casa.
Da 4 che c'erano non ne è rimasta una.
Pure la piscina mi ha mandato un messaggio per chiedere praticamente un prestito.
Le attività fuori dai grandi centri saranno le prime a morire.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente.
> Puoi fare tutto, tranne festeggiare il giorno di Natale con i parenti di altri comuni.
> Infatti io devo rivedere tutto il Natale. Avendo genitori separati devo sempre giostrare le cene canoniche.
> A cui dispiacerebbe rinunciare solo perché non si abita tutti nello stesso comune.
> Chi abita a Milano che conosco non cambia di una virgola le sue abitudini, per dire.


E ti pare normale?


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bè le informazioni su come è stato curato Trump danno un'idea. Non dico in Italia siano state applicate le stesse, ma non è poi neppure tanto un segreto. Parola dell'anno: tempestivo. Persone monitorate ripetutamente con tamponi, e subito seguite in ospedale.
> E persone che hanno già un team di medici che li tengono d'occhio costantemente.


Molto democratico


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La sala di registrazione dove vado io è in odore di fallimento.
> E' in un comune piccolo. Chi ci si reca più?
> Ma soprattutto, chi canta più professionalmente con i locali chiusi o già falliti.
> PS Non mi è rimasta neppure più un'edicola vicino a casa.
> ...


Ho messo un "mi piace" al tuo post, anche se in realtà non mi piace. Spero sia chiaro il senso.  Purtroppo non esiste alcuno sguardo collettivo, come diceva @ipazia . Ragazzi: questi "signori " che fanno queste regole sono STRAPAGATI.  Da noi. E sono tra i pochi che, comunque vada, stanno per così dire in una botte di ferro.  Anche (anche) dal punto di vista sanitario.  I meglio curati. Sai che spasso  (proprio a livello umoristico) se un Conte si dovesse trovare rifiutato al P.S.? Eh, ma lui di lì non ci passa nemmeno.  Stanze riservate (al berlusca una suite), medici riservati  (ospedale pubblico eh), e ad un certo punto che vuoi che sia rinunciare a certi guadagni? Proprio detta semplice, da buonafedista, senza nemmeno pensare agli eventuali introiti portati dalla malattia.  Io abito in un comune  "privilegiato ". Eppure guarda, vedo tanta disoccupazione pure intorno a me.  Mi domando fino a che punto sarà possibile.  Fino a che punto la maggioranza di noi (no di quei signori) potrà fare un sospiro ma tutto sommato dirsi fortunato. E penso davvero a quei ristoratori di piccoli comuni a cui viene detto  "coraggio che puoi aprire ", e che poi si troveranno due clienti ai tavoli. Invitati cioè ad andare persino in perdita con l'apertura.  Perché tenere attivo un ristorante significa costi. E stipendi. Diversamente andranno loro stessi a fare la spesa (torneranno con due etti di prosciutto del supermercato, un po' di pane, e una pasta la si imbastisce), puliranno loro stessi il locale, cucineranno da sé e serviranno pure ai tavoli. Chi la assume la gente in un periodo così? Quale ristorante chiede approvvigionamenti di cibo? Diversamente, consapevoli del fatto che non è quello il modo di gestire un ristorante se ne staranno chiusi. Eh, però è una loro scelta eh  
Non che poi sia facile per un ristorante pure a Milano aprire a singhiozzo. Né serio.
Lasciamo perdere, va.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2020)

Berlusconi va al San Raffaele, ospedale privato, nel reparto dei solventi e non di quelli a carico SSN.
Paga quindi di tasca sua, come le soccole e tutto il suo entourage.
Ci parlo saltuariamete al telefono e pur non condividendo molte sue scelte, sono portato a crederci quando mi racconta che cosa paga. 
Le sue cure quindi non sono a carico dello stato.


----------



## Foglia (7 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Berlusconi va al San Raffaele, ospedale privato, nel reparto dei solventi e non di quelli a carico SSN.
> Paga quindi di tasca sua, come le soccole e tutto il suo entourage.
> Ci parlo saltuariamete al telefono e pur non condividendo molte sue scelte, sono portato a crederci quando mi racconta che cosa paga.
> Le sue cure quindi non sono a carico dello stato.


Ammazza un pò, che conoscenze che hai.
Non le racconti un pò? 

Comunque non è quello il punto. E' un ospedale PUBBLICO (il San Raffaele, che è stato pure commissariato peraltro). Che di questi tempi (in cui si parla di CARENZA di letti e strutture negli ospedali) mi fa molto brutto lo stesso pensare che siano rimaste ALI intere di strutture pubbliche dedicate a suites. E questo a prescindere che (come immaginavo) avesse PAGATO quel tipo di servizio.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Dicembre 2020)

Non ho capito. Ma in Lombardia potete lo stesso fare visite da privato?


----------



## Foglia (7 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Ma in Lombardia potete lo stesso fare visite da privato?


In alcuni ospedali (non so se in tutti) ci sono i reparti cd. per i "solventi". Servizi più belli, più spazio, più personale a disposizione.
Il San Raffaele (che - ripeto - è stato pure commissariato, quindi vabbé, per ciò che riguarda la sua gestione lasciamo stare..... ) ha messo a disposizione del Berlusca un'intera ala dell'ospedale. Una suite enorme. Nulla da dire (vabbé....), in tempi normali. Ma ORA che stiamo a fare i conti dei posti letto, vabbé, insomma, dai ....


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia, è solo lavoro.


----------



## Foglia (7 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Foglia, è solo lavoro.



Per carità. E' una struttura PUBBLICA. A me sentire certe cose dà comunque fastidio.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Ma in Lombardia potete lo stesso fare visite da privato?


Basta pagare e le fai anche a Napoli.


----------



## Foglia (7 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Basta pagare e le fai anche a Napoli.


Lo so. Lo immagino. Mica che non lo sappia. Ugualmente davanti alla sanità in affanno (come è in questo periodo) non posso avere opinioni positive di tutto questo. Che intendiamoci: in una realtà ben amministrata, e in tempi normali, tutto ciò non lo vedo necessariamente come un male, anzi. Porta soldi.
Siamo in un momento in cui MANCANO posti letto, medici, infermieri. E quant'altro. Sta roba Conte non la vede?

Edit: altrimenti è anche facile dire "fate i bravi, che stiamo in difficoltà col sistema sanitario. Occorre anche essere credibili, quando poi si mettono divieti.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per carità. E' una struttura PUBBLICA. A me sentire certe cose dà comunque fastidio.


Ripeto il San Raffaele è un ospedale privato comprato nel 2012 dal Gruppo San Donato, nel cui CDA ci sono alcuni noti politici, tipo Alfano e Maroni.
Prima era comunque privato. 
Mai stata struttura pubblica.
Cura sia pazienti a carico SSN sia pazienti a carico di se stessi.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Berlusconi va al San Raffaele, ospedale privato, nel reparto dei solventi e non di quelli a carico SSN.
> Paga quindi di tasca sua, come le soccole e tutto il suo entourage.
> Ci parlo saltuariamete al telefono e pur non condividendo molte sue scelte, sono portato a crederci quando mi racconta che cosa paga.
> Le sue cure quindi non sono a carico dello stato.


Quando si tratta di salvare la pelle la questione però rimane la tempestività dell'intervento.
Che paghi e che abbia anche il potere di fare "favori" di una certa entità, che possa motivare chi lo circonda a muovere il culetto TEMPESTIVAMENTE è abbastanza scontato.

I trattamenti di zio Berlu sono solo indice di come il covid possa essere affrontato, in taluni casi, anche nelle persone anziane, e di come la sanità che funziona (nel suo caso funziona perchè paga e perchè è lui) possa salvare vite.
Invece ancora negli ospedali si fanno tamponi centellinati, a distanza di troppi giorni (mio parere almeno), lasciando talvolta fuori parte del personale, tipo addetti mensa o pulizie che comunque ci entrano. Non parlo del San Raffaele in specifico.
E' da marzo che si sente tamponi, tamponi, tamponi... e il primo posto dove van fatti sono gli ospedali.
Sappiamo che non ci sono solo i covid, sappiamo che il personale già è stringato per tagli passati, se si ammalano non se ne esce.


----------



## Foglia (7 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ripeto il San Raffaele è un ospedale privato comprato nel 2012 dal Gruppo San Donato, nel cui CDA ci sono alcuni noti politici, tipo Alfano e Maroni.
> Prima era comunque privato.
> Mai stata struttura pubblica.
> Cura sia pazienti a carico SSN sia pazienti a carico di se stessi.


Si. Hai ragione. E' privato


----------



## Foglia (7 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quando si tratta di salvare la pelle la questione però rimane la tempestività dell'intervento.
> Che paghi e che abbia anche il potere di fare "favori" di una certa entità, che possa motivare chi lo circonda a muovere il culetto TEMPESTIVAMENTE è abbastanza scontato.
> 
> I trattamenti di zio Berlu sono solo indice di come il covid possa essere affrontato, in taluni casi, anche nelle persone anziane, e di come la sanità che funziona (nel suo caso funziona perchè paga e perchè è lui) possa salvare vite.
> ...


Ho visto, a proposito del San Raffaele, che hanno cambiato ai medici pure il tipo di contratto.

Addio contratto pubblico: il San Raffaele punisce i suoi dipendenti (meteoweek.com) 

E che per curarsi lì dentro (anche solo un consulto telefonico) al di fuori dei "finanziamenti" che ricevono dal pubblico (a questo punto capovolgo il mio discorso di prima), ci vogliono davvero parecchi soldi. Essendo fondamentalmente una struttura privata.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> In alcuni ospedali (non so se in tutti) ci sono i reparti cd. per i "solventi". Servizi più belli, più spazio, più personale a disposizione.
> Il San Raffaele (che - ripeto - è stato pure commissariato, quindi vabbé, per ciò che riguarda la sua gestione lasciamo stare..... ) ha messo a disposizione del Berlusca un'intera ala dell'ospedale. Una suite enorme. Nulla da dire (vabbé....), in tempi normali. Ma ORA che stiamo a fare i conti dei posti letto, vabbé, insomma, dai ....


E' chiaro che non è roba da tutti. La cosa grave è che alcuni potrebbero interpretare in modo falsato, tipo com'è stato per Trump che alcuni han creduto "guardate, non è niente, io sto benissimo"...
Io ho visto un brevissimo video di Iva Zanicchi, che ha avuto il covid e ha perso pure il fratello, dove alcune infermiere erano raccolte intorno al suo letto sorridenti. Non sto a far romanzi sull'attimo dove si saran fermate, ma non vorrei che poi passa che in ospedale stan a far video o selfie e robe simili. Sono quasi sempre che corrono le infermiere per dire, altro che selfie.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Ma in Lombardia potete lo stesso fare visite da privato?


Si certo


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2020)

Vedeste come è morta mia zia....altro che Iva Zanicchi...


----------



## Marjanna (7 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vedeste come è morta mia zia....altro che Iva Zanicchi...


Ho scritto della Zanicchi solo perchè mi è capitato dei leggere commenti (non qui nel forum) dove una parte del populino si è fatta tutto un film dove ci sta una stanzetta con i covid attaccati alle macchine e medici e infermieri che giocano a rubamazzetto scafandrati. Chiaramente esagero. Ma dal momento che la politica risponde anche al populino, cazzate come quella di quest'estate su 3 miliardi buttati nel cesso sono gravi. Ancora negli ospedali le cose non funzionano, e questo non deve passare in sordina.
Cosa che non toglie il problema dei ristori. Ma investire in altro come è stato fatto, nella situazione in cui siamo, non deve più capitare.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2020)

Tranquilla lo so bene.
ho un paio di amici medici, genitori degli amici dei miei figli che mi raccontano.
stiamo pagando anni di tagli alla sanità pubblica.
questi tagli si sono materializzati da Febbraio 20 a tuttora.
per non parlare delle università a numero chiuso...


----------



## ipazia (7 Dicembre 2020)

correva l'anno 2012...

https://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2012/08/28/privatizzare-sanita-addio-diritti/335747/

l'articolo ha una visione ridotta, a mio parere.
Ma è giusto per dire che non è che due anni fa fosse meglio di ora.
Semplicemente ora è evidente.

Non solo

Ora, la cura tempestiva e veloce costa ben di più di prima. E non solo in ambito sanitario.
E il reddito che prima consentiva un accesso tempestivo, ora non è più sufficiente per avere la stessa tempestività.

Ora le fasce deboli sono ampliate.

E una fascia ben più ampia di popolazione, che fino all'altro ieri si sentiva al sicuro, sta scoprendo che al sicuro non è.
(non lo era neppure prima, ma prima era più semplice ignorarlo e crederci a prescindere).

La scelta è se inseguire una falsa credenza oppure no.


----------



## ipazia (7 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> *E' chiaro che non è roba da tutti*. La cosa grave è che alcuni potrebbero interpretare in modo falsato, tipo com'è stato per Trump che alcuni han creduto "guardate, non è niente, io sto benissimo"...
> Io ho visto un brevissimo video di Iva Zanicchi, che ha avuto il covid e ha perso pure il fratello, dove alcune infermiere erano raccolte intorno al suo letto sorridenti. Non sto a far romanzi sull'attimo dove si saran fermate, ma non vorrei che poi passa che in ospedale stan a far video o selfie e robe simili. Sono quasi sempre che corrono le infermiere per dire, altro che selfie.


La cosa grave è che ancora si sostenga che sia per tutti.
E che ci sia pure chi ci crede.

L'interpretazione falsata ha la funzione di mantenere attiva la falsa credenza per cui siamo tutti uguali. ( ribadisco che qui tutto sommato non ce la passiamo male, in termini di uguaglianza)

La trasparenza riguardo i dati riguarda anche questo aspetto.

E il cambiamento riguarda espressamente questo. La concezione dello stile di vita.
Comprendere che comprarsi il suv a rate non equivale a comprarsi lo stesso suv sull'unghia.
Non è lo stesso suv, anche se apparentemente lo può sembrare.
E poi scendere ancora un pochetto più sotto..ossia chiedersi a che cazzo serve un suv e se è un bisogno concreto o un riempimento di altro, per esempio.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho visto, a proposito del San Raffaele, che hanno cambiato ai medici pure il tipo di contratto.
> 
> Addio contratto pubblico: il San Raffaele punisce i suoi dipendenti (meteoweek.com)
> 
> E che per curarsi lì dentro (anche solo un consulto telefonico) al di fuori dei "finanziamenti" che ricevono dal pubblico (a questo punto capovolgo il mio discorso di prima), ci vogliono davvero parecchi soldi. Essendo fondamentalmente una struttura privata.


Io ci sono stato ricoverato qualche anno fa, per un incidente in moto che ho avuto una mattina mentre andavo al lavoro.
Ho cozzato contro una macchina praticamente a tre km e mi hanno portato li.
ovviamente a carico ssn.
devo Essere onesto, ho avuto l’impressione di disordine e sporcizia, sensazione che non ho avuto qualche mese dopo a Monza S.Gerardo, struttura pubblica qualche mese dopo quando mi hanno tolto una cosa brutta Da una gamba.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ripeto il San Raffaele è un ospedale privato comprato nel 2012 dal Gruppo San Donato, nel cui CDA ci sono alcuni noti politici, tipo Alfano e Maroni.
> Prima era comunque privato.
> Mai stata struttura pubblica.
> Cura sia pazienti a carico SSN sia pazienti a carico di se stessi.


Ove indico mai stata una struttura pubblica intendo Anche prima del 2012, ove era di proprietà di Don Verze‘ che era tutto fuori che un prete. Anche li, la proprietà era suddivisa tra EdilNord, immobiliare dei fratelli Berlusconi che ha edificato l’adiacente Milano 2 e il Don.
Ove si indica che ai medici è stato cambiato il tipo di contratto è per dire che fino a quando era della precedente proprietà si è adeguato il contratto di lavoro a quello del pubblico, ma era già privato. Solo il San Raffaele di Roma, filiale di quello di Milano è diventato pubblico perché venduto allo stato tramite un intermediario, realizzando una enorme plusvalenza. Ma quello di Milano è sempre stato di proprietà privata. il caro Zangrillo quindi non viene stipendiato dal SSN come nemmeno la suite data a SB viene pagata dalle nostre trattenute a cedolino come si suol dire.
Tuttavia è bene si sappia che ogni ospedale privato, non è minimamente tenuto ad accogliere tutti i pazienti che arrivano, essendo appunto un’azienda privata.
Tutti questi covid che stanno curando in affiancamento alle strutture pubbliche, sono dovute al rimborso che ricevono dallo stato cad paziente cad giorno di cui non vi dico l’ammontare se no mi bannate per istigazione a delinquere....


----------



## Marjanna (7 Dicembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> correva l'anno 2012...
> 
> https://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2012/08/28/privatizzare-sanita-addio-diritti/335747/
> 
> ...


A cosa fai riferimento con visione ridotta? Mi interessa.



ipazia ha detto:


> *La cosa grave è che ancora si sostenga che sia per tutti.
> E che ci sia pure chi ci crede.*
> 
> L'interpretazione falsata ha la funzione di mantenere attiva la falsa credenza per cui siamo tutti uguali. ( ribadisco che qui tutto sommato non ce la passiamo male, in termini di uguaglianza)
> ...


Pensa che leggendo l'articolo che hai messo sopra ho provato una certa serenità.
Perchè quanto scritto nell'articolo l'ho vissuto, e ce l'ho pure "tatuato a vita" in un danno irreversibile al nervo ottico (fortunatamente ci vedo ancora, anche se mai più come prima, anche se ho dimenticato come vedevo prima.. oh non mi lamento, per come viaggia ad ora, anche se proprio quest'anno un collirio che mi passavano gratis per esenzione patologia è saltato, e ora l'opzione è tra generico o pagamento, e in ospedale mi invitano a non prendere il generico... _che è stato il rappresentate lì proprio ieri e mi fanno uno sconto_), e non solo.
So cosa vuol dire visite dove si viene dirottati nella consulenza privata (continuativamente!!!), in modo elegante e anche in modo burino. Dove poi anni dopo scopri che il burino fa pure cose praticamente illegali, senonchè sono alla luce del sole, e nessuno si pone dubbio perchè appare come vantaggio per taluni. So anche cosa vuol dire avere una visita con tal professore, che senza tanti giri un secondo dopo che metti piede nello studio ti spara tal prezzo con fattura e un altro, completamente diverso, senza fattura.
Ho notato, almeno limitato alla mia esperienza, come i "neodottori" (quelli entrati da poco) siano "puri", poi più avanti entrano nel sistema, e un certo senso li spegne (non tutti eh). All'inizio hanno entusiasmo, poi si spegne. Poi ci sono "i vecchi", rari, quelli prossimi alla pensione, che ancora ce l'hanno. L'avevo già scritto in passato mi pare, che proprio ad uno di questi, senza essere invitata, ho chiesto io il numero per visita privata, mentre non mi sono mai rivolta a chi si proponeva (sul nulla).

Tu dici che avevi già visto e ti stupisci dello stupore. Ma ti assicuro che no, non era visto. Quando mi capitava di parlare di questo negli anni passati (parliamo di una decina di anni fa, e c'era già) sentivo sguardi strani verso di me, tipo "_ma che dice questa?_". Come più volte mi è capitato a fronte di dubbi di familiari di dire "corri da privato, subito, non perdere tempo inutilmente" (la tempestività).

Non è una critica agli ospedali in toto. Non è che non lavorano, non vorrei essere fraintesa. Ma i tagli hanno cambiato tantissimo. Lo capisce chi ci passa, se ha voglia di indagare. C'è anche un punto da sorpassare credo, nell'andare oltre se stessi, le proprie "disgrazie" e vedersi come un puntino dentro un ingranaggio.

_Edit: _ho scritto alcune cose collegate alla mia storia personale, ma ho guardato anche ad altre (anche di chi ci si trovava dentro senza vedere, buttandola nella relazione personale tra paziente medico magari), solo che cerco di non scrivere cose di altri.

Quoto il secondo neretto corsivo.

In alcune cose "di tutti" io sono piuttosto critica. Perchè questo dar per scontato che siano "di tutti" rende necessario e da per scontato un valore di "necessario". Ad esempio possedere uno smartphone. Una persona potrebbe dover tagliare le proprie uscite per comprarsi cibo, acqua, ect. tenere le cose fondamentali in poche parole (si parla di gente che non ha soldi per mangiare in questo periodo), ma... deve pagare una spesa di connessione internet. Sarebbe lecito -considerando come normale che non siamo tutti uguali- che ci fossero varianti in commercio, stando all'esempio, dove una persona può comprare un cellulare solo per fare chiamate. O forse vado troppo indietro di epoca?

La normalità di tutti (o dei tanti?) dove inizia e dove finisce?
Questo del senso di normalità diffusa, è uno dei motivi percui sarei contro il fare morire "i vecchi" che vengono contagiati dal covid. In tal senso ammetto che anch'io rimango attaccata al ieri. Ma trovo sia un cambiamento radicale, qualcosa che se lo tocchi varchi un confine. Già quello citato del '99 è stato un confine varcato. Come far passare le notizie che si son sentite all'inizio, a marzo, dei giovani che spallucce "muoino i vecchi e io faccio ape" senza uno scapaccione in testa, non mi sembra tanto normale, perchè quei giovani saranno pure gli adulti di domani, e i vecchi a quel giro saremo noi.

_Edit:_ non è che in altri tempi -almeno di noi viventi- ci fossero angioletti in giro. Mi viene in mente un aneddoto. Sere d'inverno del periodo di Natale, in un minuscolo paesello montano. Il silenzio, o la voce della neve nel bosco di notte. Noi -io e una amichetta- che camminavamo per andare la sera al bar a prendere un te caldo. E passavamo davanti la casa di una vecchia signora, che attaccato al portore aveva appeso un bigliettino di natale, uno di quelli con quelle musichette odiose. Il biglietto era appeso aperto, sicchè la musichetta andava di continuo. Una sera passiamo... l'abbiamo distrutto. Era un biglietto dei nipoti alla nonna. Ecco sembra una stronzata, ma è una delle cose che ho sentito più crudeli da me fatte.

In questa pandemia e crisi economica, nella corsa per "tornare a ieri" possono essere varcati dei confini. Inevitabile direi. Il punto è quali e come. Perchè ci sono confini che una volta varcati non si torna più indietro. Ed è già accaduto. E' già nelle pelle di molti. E si come tu dici tutto sommato non ce la passiamo male, ma continuare a mettersi il velo a fronte di altri, temo possa creare occasioni per manipolare la scelta di altri confini.

_Comprendere che comprarsi il suv a rate non equivale a comprarsi lo stesso suv sull'unghia._

E' il secondo che compra il suv, il primo firma un contratto per diventarne schiavo.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho messo un "mi piace" al tuo post, anche se in realtà non mi piace. Spero sia chiaro il senso.  Purtroppo non esiste alcuno sguardo collettivo, come diceva @ipazia . Ragazzi: questi "signori " che fanno queste regole sono STRAPAGATI.  Da noi. E sono tra i pochi che, comunque vada, stanno per così dire in una botte di ferro.  Anche (anche) dal punto di vista sanitario.  I meglio curati. Sai che spasso  (proprio a livello umoristico) se un Conte si dovesse trovare rifiutato al P.S.? Eh, ma lui di lì non ci passa nemmeno.  Stanze riservate (al berlusca una suite), medici riservati  (ospedale pubblico eh), e ad un certo punto che vuoi che sia rinunciare a certi guadagni? Proprio detta semplice, da buonafedista, senza nemmeno pensare agli eventuali introiti portati dalla malattia.  Io abito in un comune  "privilegiato ". Eppure guarda, vedo tanta disoccupazione pure intorno a me.  Mi domando fino a che punto sarà possibile.  Fino a che punto la maggioranza di noi (no di quei signori) potrà fare un sospiro ma tutto sommato dirsi fortunato. E penso davvero a quei ristoratori di piccoli comuni a cui viene detto  "coraggio che puoi aprire ", e che poi si troveranno due clienti ai tavoli. Invitati cioè ad andare persino in perdita con l'apertura.  Perché tenere attivo un ristorante significa costi. E stipendi. Diversamente andranno loro stessi a fare la spesa (torneranno con due etti di prosciutto del supermercato, un po' di pane, e una pasta la si imbastisce), puliranno loro stessi il locale, cucineranno da sé e serviranno pure ai tavoli. Chi la assume la gente in un periodo così? Quale ristorante chiede approvvigionamenti di cibo? Diversamente, consapevoli del fatto che non è quello il modo di gestire un ristorante se ne staranno chiusi. Eh, però è una loro scelta eh
> Non che poi sia facile per un ristorante pure a Milano aprire a singhiozzo. Né serio.
> Lasciamo perdere, va.


Il figlio di mio cognato è chef.
Ha moglie e tre figli.
Lavora solo lui.
Lavorava.
Oggi tira avanti grazie ai soldi che gli ha dato suo padre.
Gli ha anticipato l'eredità, altrimenti non aveva neppure da pagare il mutuo di casa, figuriamoci mantenere altre 4 persone, di cui 3 minori.
Molti stanno facendo fuori i loro risparmi.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Berlusconi va al San Raffaele, ospedale privato, nel reparto dei solventi e non di quelli a carico SSN.
> Paga quindi di tasca sua, come le soccole e tutto il suo entourage.
> Ci parlo saltuariamete al telefono e pur non condividendo molte sue scelte, sono portato a crederci quando mi racconta che cosa paga.
> Le sue cure quindi non sono a carico dello stato.


Ma pure io - come mia moglie - sono andato più volte all'Humanitas o al San Raffaele come solvente.
Anzi, la maggior parte delle volte è stato così.
In un anno ricordo abbiamo speso 4000 euro tra visite ed esami!
Se passi col SSN hai liste d'attesa di mesi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Dicembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il figlio di mio cognato è chef.
> Ha moglie e tre figli.
> Lavora solo lui.
> Lavorava.
> ...


Questo è un discorso vecchio, gli artigiani hanno sempre preso pensioni da fame e dato per scontato che si fossero messi da parte dei risparmi.


----------



## oriente70 (9 Dicembre 2020)

O quello che non hanno dichiarato  giustamente


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> In alcuni ospedali (non so se in tutti) ci sono i reparti cd. per i "solventi". Servizi più belli, più spazio, più personale a disposizione.
> Il San Raffaele (che - ripeto - è stato pure commissariato, quindi vabbé, per ciò che riguarda la sua gestione lasciamo stare..... ) ha messo a disposizione del Berlusca un'intera ala dell'ospedale. Una suite enorme. Nulla da dire (vabbé....), in tempi normali. Ma ORA che stiamo a fare i conti dei posti letto, vabbé, insomma, dai ....


Gli ospedali privati sono aziende, che hanno il core business nella Sanità e seguono ovviamente la logica del profitto.
Il mio capo si faceva curare ogni volta, come giornalista convenzionato, con la clinica Madonnina.
Privata.
La Sanità viene  erroneamente ritenuto un servizio, a chi viene attribuita una qualche imprecisata dote morale. In realtà è semplicemente un settore economico. Costituisce circa l'8% del PIL.
Il San Raffaele fa parte di un gruppo.




__





						Gruppo ospedaliero San Donato - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lo so. Lo immagino. Mica che non lo sappia. Ugualmente davanti alla sanità in affanno (come è in questo periodo) non posso avere opinioni positive di tutto questo. Che intendiamoci: in una realtà ben amministrata, e in tempi normali, tutto ciò non lo vedo necessariamente come un male, anzi. Porta soldi.
> *Siamo in un momento in cui MANCANO posti letto, medici, infermieri*. E quant'altro. Sta roba Conte non la vede?
> 
> Edit: altrimenti è anche facile dire "fate i bravi, che stiamo in difficoltà col sistema sanitario. Occorre anche essere credibili, quando poi si mettono divieti.


Mancano da anni. Già nel 2014 non ricoverarono mia moglie nel gruppo da me citato perché il reparto pneumologia era pieno e il medico responsabile non aveva neppure il tempo per poter assistere mia moglie.
Però accadde anche questo, e tra quei numeri ci fu una persona che conosco.




__





						Al Policlinico San Donato 70 esuberi per esternalizzione. Verranno assorbiti dalla società che si aggiudicherà il sevizio. Ma l’Ugl non ci sta - Quotidiano Sanità
					

Nei giorni scorsi l’azienda aveva trovato con Fp Cgil e la Rappresentanza Sindacale Unitaria costituita all’interno dell’ospedale un accordo che prevedeva l’assunzione dei lavoratori a parità di retribuzione. “Un’iniziativa che lascia perplessi per la leggerezza con cui vengono trattati i...




					www.quotidianosanita.it


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho visto, a proposito del San Raffaele, che hanno cambiato ai medici pure il tipo di contratto.
> 
> Addio contratto pubblico: il San Raffaele punisce i suoi dipendenti (meteoweek.com)
> 
> E che per curarsi lì dentro (anche solo un consulto telefonico) al di fuori dei "finanziamenti" che ricevono dal pubblico (a questo punto capovolgo il mio discorso di prima), ci vogliono davvero parecchi soldi. Essendo fondamentalmente una struttura privata.


E' convenzionata.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Questo è un discorso vecchio, gli artigiani hanno sempre preso pensioni da fame e dato per scontato che si fossero messi da parte dei risparmi.


Sì, una volta, quando potevi evadere tranquillamente, il carico fiscale era ridotto e i margini più alti.
Ho conoscenti ultrasettantenni che hanno milioni in banca, fatti con un normale negozio d'abbigliamento o una bancarella al mercato.
Purtroppo oggi sono veramente pochi quelli che affrontano il rischio d'impresa, che comunque, comportando dei rischi, dovrebbe consentire guadagni più alti.
Io ho avuto due amici. CI hanno provato.
Entrambi falliti, con debiti a vita.
Hanno perso tutto. Un mio amico mi disse che tra tutte le imprese che ebbero accesso ai crediti bancari 3 anni fa in una filiale, era l'unico sopravvissuto.
Il panorama è profondamente cambiato negli ultimi 10 anni.
L'alternativa al posto fisso che non c'è più, ovvero mettersi in proprio, vuol dire oggi lavorare di più, andare sempre in cerca di clienti con sempre minor propensione alla spesa e non guadagnare nulla in caso di blocco per qualsiasi ragione, come ora.
Non per niente è un'alternativa che pur avendo preso in considerazione, ho abbandonato.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E poi scendere ancora un pochetto più sotto..ossia chiedersi a che cazzo serve un suv e se è un bisogno concreto o un riempimento di altro, per esempio.


Ancora con 'sto SUV...
Aggiorniamoci. La stragrande maggioranza delle auto familiari vendute oggi sono SUV e CROSSOVER.
Auto comode, dove portare famiglia, bici, valigie, cani sulle malridotte strade della provincia.
Partono da poco più di 10.000 euro.
Il mio l'ho pagato 20.000. A rate.
Non avrei mai destinato per l'acquisto di un'auto una cifra simile, ma sono stato obbligato dalle politiche (del cazzo) ambientaliste della zone dove risiedo.
Il mio vecchio euro 4 (dieci anni, 140.000 km) non poteva circolare perché considerato altamente inquinante e così non trovando nulla sul mercato dell'usato che non fosse a rischio blocco imminente, ho dovuto ripiegare sul nuovo.
Seguo su Facebook alcuni gruppi sulle auto rottamate.
Non hai idea di cosa si butti via per le (cazzo di) politiche ambientaliste.
Una volta ho visto una Panda 4x4 di dieci anni, data dentro per gli incentivi.
Era nuova. Lucida, perfetta. 24.000 km. Praticamente mai usata. Bella.
Anche quella bloccata. Per legge, auto così debbono essere ridotte a cubetto.
E sono tante, credimi.
Il bisogno concreto di aver un auto è quello di viaggiare, andare in ufficio, andare a fare la spesa, uscire la sera.
Non potrei manco vestirmi se non avessi un'auto.
Non esistono più negozi di prossimità.
Per passione, invece, io comprerei una Mustang V8, ma non me la posso permettere.
Mica un anonimo suv.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Dicembre 2020)

anche la Camaro...non è male.
quando andiamo in pensione te ti compri la Mustang ed io la Camaro, elettriche naturalmente e andiamo a fare i ganassa a forte dei marmi.
vediamo se conosci il termine “ganassa”....


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> anche la Camaro...non è male.
> quando andiamo in pensione te ti compri la Mustang ed io la Camaro, elettriche naturalmente e andiamo a fare i ganassa a forte dei marmi.
> vediamo se conosci il termine “ganassa”....


Elettriche no...


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Dicembre 2020)

Resteranno solo quelle...


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Dicembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, una volta, quando potevi evadere tranquillamente, il carico fiscale era ridotto e i margini più alti.
> Ho conoscenti ultrasettantenni che hanno milioni in banca, fatti con un normale negozio d'abbigliamento o una bancarella al mercato.
> Purtroppo oggi sono veramente pochi quelli che affrontano il rischio d'impresa, che comunque, comportando dei rischi, dovrebbe consentire guadagni più alti.
> Io ho avuto due amici. CI hanno provato.
> ...


Oggi aprire un attività è praticamente impossibile, ci  sono costi troppo alti


----------



## oriente70 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Resteranno solo quelle...


Voglio vedere dove prenderanno tutta questa elettricità


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Resteranno solo quelle...


Per pochi, allora.
Nel momento in cui le accise dei carburanti verranno spostate sull'energia elettrica per automazione, ancora meno.
Dalle mie parti l'età media delle auto è 12 anni circa.
Auto da 2000 euro al massimo.
C'è chi si compra anche auto da qualche centinaio di euro.
Una elettrica a 8 anni deve già cambiare il comparto batterie.
Fai prima a buttarla.
Metteranno fuori gioco tutti quelli con scarse disponibili economiche, ai quali resterà il noleggio o la bici.
Comunque è dichiarato: l'obiettivo è dichiarare terminata l'era dell'auto per tutti.
Addio amanti a 400 km di distanza.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Dicembre 2020)

Mi sa addio amanti e basta.


----------



## ivanl (9 Dicembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Addio amanti a 400 km di distanza.


Io uso il treno


----------



## Skorpio (9 Dicembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ancora con 'sto SUV...





ipazia ha detto:


> chiedersi a che cazzo serve un suv e se è un bisogno concreto o un riempimento di altro, per esempio.





Marjanna ha detto:


> _Comprendere che comprarsi il suv a rate non equivale a comprarsi lo stesso suv sull'unghia._
> 
> E' il secondo che compra il suv, il primo firma un contratto per diventarne schiavo.


@Brunetta, vedi che ho ragione io quando dico che quel clip  una fonte inesauribile di sintesi e spiegazione della realtà??


----------



## ipazia (9 Dicembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ancora con 'sto SUV...
> Aggiorniamoci. La stragrande maggioranza delle auto familiari vendute oggi sono SUV e CROSSOVER.
> Auto comode, dove portare famiglia, bici, valigie, cani sulle malridotte strade della provincia.
> Partono da poco più di 10.000 euro.
> ...


Il suv è un esempio, andrebbe bene qualunque cosa purchè la domanda posta in origine fosse "è un bisogno concreto o riempimento altro?" 

Poi uso il suv perchè non capisco niente di macchine e non ho il minimo interesse per le macchine.
Ho sempre considerato i soldi spesi per una macchina soldi buttati nel cesso, a dire la verità.
A rate in particolare..io le macchine le ho sempre prese con un finanziamento minimo. Che si esaurisse in massimo due anni.
Oltre i due anni smette di essere un investimento, e diventa un debito.
E non mi piacciono i debiti. Di nessun tipo.

Ma in ogni caso *il discorso non è la macchina, quanto il modo di usare gli oggetti e i significati di cui si riempiono gli oggetti. *


----------



## Lara3 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho visto, a proposito del San Raffaele, che hanno cambiato ai medici pure il tipo di contratto.
> 
> Addio contratto pubblico: il San Raffaele punisce i suoi dipendenti (meteoweek.com)
> 
> E che per curarsi lì dentro (anche solo un consulto telefonico) al di fuori dei "finanziamenti" che ricevono dal pubblico (a questo punto capovolgo il mio discorso di prima), ci vogliono davvero parecchi soldi. Essendo fondamentalmente una struttura privata.


E ancora peggio: medici “ assunti” con contratto da libero professionista ( non per loro scelta, intendiamoci), e si sono trovati a combattere il Covid in prima linea.
Indovinate cosa succede se si contagiano al lavoro ?
Nessuna tutela.
Ci sono parecchie le strutture private che fanno così.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Dicembre 2020)

Certo, lo fanno senza violare alcuna legge.
Anche i miei fornitori a partita iva, quando non più competitivi vengono dismessi. Si chiama mercato Per i miei fornitori e leggi di merda per i medici.
stessa cosa accade alle insegnanti non di ruolo....se si ammalano cazzi loro e perdono pure tempo e punteggio nel frattempo che si curano.
Ma di questo si deve ringraziare chi c’era prima dell’attuale governo.


----------



## perplesso (12 Dicembre 2020)

chi c'era prima dell'attuale governo è al governo dal novembre 2011


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Dicembre 2020)

Certo, questa volta è stato il secondo partito più votato in Italia, quindi ora stanno governando il primo (5 stelle) e il secondo (pd).
L’anomalia era prima, quando c’era salvini, perché al governo stava sempre Il primo ma con il terzo, cioè la lega.
Tuttavia, i grossi tagli alla sanità e la pessima riforma della scuola sono da attribuire al governo del Berlusca, al cui fazione non è mai andata giù la sanità pubblica cioè di tutti e la scuola pubblica cioè di tutti.
Ora vado a cercare una cosa che avevo da qualche sull’attività della Signora Gelmini.


----------

